# Formula 1 thread - Part 2



## Tazmo (Feb 28, 2012)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## CurvingEdge (Feb 28, 2012)

*Formula 1 thread*

So I just watched the candian gp in montreal

Hamilton gets his first win

Toyota FTW


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 28, 2012)

amount of laps run is much more interesting


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Feb 28, 2012)

*Sauber?s Kamui Kobayashi set the pace in Barcelona on Friday as this week?s test at the Circuit de Catalunya drew to a close. The Japanese driver was two-tenths quicker than Thursday leader Pastor Maldonado, who had another encouraging session for Williams.*

FINAL day/ Day Four

Unofficial Friday test times from Barcelona:
1. Kamui Kobayashi, Sauber, 1:22.312, 145 Laps
2. Pastor Maldonado, Williams, 1:22.561, 134 Laps
3. Paul di Resta, Force India, 1:23.119, 101 Laps
4. Jenson Button, McLaren, 1:23.200, 115 Laps
5. Felipe Masssa, Ferrari, 1:23.563, 103 Laps
6. Mark Webber, Red Bull, 1:23.774, 85 Laps
7. Jean-Eric Vergne, Toro Rosso, 1:23.792, 92 Laps
8. Nico Rosberg, Mercedes, 1:23.843, 139 Laps
9. Heikki Kovalainen, Caterham, 1:26.968, 70 Laps


Pastor Maldonado planted Williams on the top of the Thursday timesheets as this week?s test continued at Barcelona?s Circuit de Catalunya. Maldonado posted a quickest lap of 1m 22.391s, outstripping the second-placed Mercedes of Micheal Schumacher by almost a second.

DAY 3 TIMES

Unofficial Thursday test times from Barcelona:
1. Pastor Maldonado, Williams, 1:22.391, 106 Laps
2. Michael Schumacher, Mercedes, 1:23.384, 127 Laps
3. Kamui Kobayashi, Sauber, 1:23.582, 99 Laps
4. Jenson Button, McLaren, 1:23.918, 114 Laps
5. Jean-Eric Vergne, Toro Rosso, 1:24.433, 78 Laps
6. Mark Webber, Red Bull, 1:24.771, 97 Laps
7. Felipe Masssa, Ferrari, 1:24.771, 84 Laps
8. Paul di Resta, Force India, 1:25.646, 83 Laps
9. Timo Glock, Marussia*, 1:26.173, 108 Laps
10. Vitaly Petrov, Caterham, 1:26.448, 70 Laps
* 2011 car

Force India?s Nico Hulkenberg was the quickest runner on this week?s second day of testing at Barcelona?s Circuit de Catalunya. Hulkenberg posted a best Wednesday time of 1m 22.608s around the Spanish track to beat the Sauber of Sergio Perez by just four-hundredths of a second.


DAY 2 Times

Unofficial Wednesday test times from Barcelona:
1. Nico Hulkenberg, Force India, 1:22.608, 112 Laps
2. Sergio Perez, Sauber, 1:22.648, 85 Laps
3. Sebastian Vettel, Red Bull, 1:22.891, 104 Laps
4. Fernando Alonso, Ferrari, 1:23.180, 87 Laps
5. Daniel Ricciardo, Toro Rosso, 1:23.639, 50 Laps
6. Lewis Hamilton, McLaren, 1:23.806, 120 Laps
7. Nico Rosberg, Mercedes, 1:24.555, 82 Laps
8. Valtteri Bottas, Williams, 1:25.738, 117 Laps
9. Vitaly Petrov, Caterham, 1:26.605, 69 Laps
10. Charles Pic, Marussia*, 1:27.343, 108 Laps


DAY 1 Times:

Unofficial Tuesday test times from Barcelona:
1. Sebastian Vettel, Red Bull, 1:23.265, 79 Laps
2. Nico Hulkenberg, Force India, 1:23.440, 97 Laps
3. Lewis Hamilton, McLaren, 1:23.590, 114 Laps
4. Daniel Ricciardo, Toro Rosso, 1:23.618, 76 Laps
5. Fernando Alonso, Ferrari, 1:24.100, 75 Laps
6. Michael Schumacher, Mercedes, 1:24.150, 51 Laps
7. Sergio Perez, Sauber, 1:24.219, 66 Laps
8. Bruno Senna, Williams, 1:25.711, 97 Laps
9. Heikki Kovalainen, Caterham, 1:26.035, 31 Laps
10. Romain Grosjean, Lotus, 1: 26.809s, 7 Laps
11. Charles Pic, Marussia*, 1:28.026, 121 Laps
* 2011 car


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 28, 2012)

amount of laps run is much more interesting than times at this point. McLaren put in a decent amount


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Feb 28, 2012)

As did Sauber 144Laps full out race simulation..


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 29, 2012)

Sauber is going to be fun to watch this year, as they always are. Koba for my money was the most entertaining driver of the last few years


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Feb 29, 2012)

Hells yeah i feel bad for HRT nd Marrusia tho.. must suk to drive for them to have skyll but a car that cant keep up..


----------



## Godot (Feb 29, 2012)

So the general feeling going round is Red Bull is the fastest, followed closely by McLaren and Mercedes. Ferrari's bombed it again.


----------



## VoDe (Feb 29, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 





[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2WeXfPJIbeM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Feb 29, 2012)

Godot said:


> So the general feeling going round is Red Bull is the fastest, followed closely by McLaren and Mercedes. Ferrari's bombed it again.



how are they the Fastest?? i dont get it how is that the General feeling??

when Sauber Williams nd Force India have all been faster with out the use of the Blown exhaust the TOP teams have fallen behind to team have focused on other areas.. what i dont get is how 

Sauber managed to be incredebly faster then Ferrari 

let alone Williams ,Force India, nd Sauber being faster then the top teams.

but heres this I guess those teams (the big teams) are still trying to find way to use the blown exhaust in some for or another.


----------



## Godot (Mar 1, 2012)

It's just what I heard from reports... maybe the guys at the paddock have more access, and know how much each team's been holding back.


----------



## VoDe (Mar 1, 2012)

... What i can say about Lotus...



> P	Driver	Team	Time	Laps
> 1	 Grosjean	Lotus	 1m23.252s	73
> 2	 Button	McLaren	 1m23.510s  +0.258	64
> 3	 Perez	Sauber	 1m23.820s  +0.568	118
> ...



Just awesome.


----------



## Kirigakure Cleaveri (Mar 1, 2012)

VoDe said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome post VoDe! So Iceman on track saturday and sunday ye?


VoDe said:


> ... What i can say about Lotus...
> 
> 
> 
> Just awesome.



Getting really excited, but until Qualification in Melbourne starts we wont know the true situation . But in Iceman I trust


----------



## VoDe (Mar 1, 2012)

Kirigakure Cleaveri said:


> Awesome post VoDe! So Iceman on track saturday and sunday ye?



That's correct, also Kimi will be in Top Gear 3.11.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Mar 2, 2012)

So proud F1 getting to a second thread.


----------



## Godot (Mar 2, 2012)

Grosjean is again fastest on the second day of testing...


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Mar 4, 2012)

Final Barcelona Test times 

*Unofficial aggregate test times from Barcelona:*
1. Kimi Raikkonen, Lotus, 1:22.030, 164 Laps
2. Sergio Perez, Sauber, 1:22.094, 232 Laps
3. Jenson Button, McLaren, 1:22.103, 108 Laps
4. Daniel Ricciardo, Toro Rosso, 1:22.155, 231 Laps
5. Fernando Alonso, Ferrari, 1:22.250, 240 Laps
6. Bruno Senna, Williams, 1:22.296, 212 Laps
7. Nico Hulkenberg, Force India, 1:22.312, 137 Laps
8. Kamui Kobayashi, Sauber, 1:22.386, 149 Laps
9. Felipe Massa, Ferrari, 1:22.413, 227 Laps
10. Lewis Hamilton, McLaren, 1:22.430, 180 Laps
11. Paul di Resta, Force India, 1:22.446, 206 Laps
12. Romain Grosjean, Lotus, 1:22.614, 197 Laps
13. Heikki Kovalainen, Caterham, 1:22.630, 168 Laps
14. Mark Webber, Red Bull, 1:22.662, 172 Laps
15. Vitaly Petrov, Caterham, 1:22.795, 224 Laps
16. Nico Rosberg, Mercedes, 1:22.932, 257 Laps
17. Michael Schumacher, Mercedes, 1:22.939, 179 Laps
18. Jean-Eric Vergne, Toro Rosso, 1:23.126, 158 Laps
19. Pastor Maldonado, Williams, 1:23.347, 126 Laps
*20. Sebastian Vettel, Red Bull, 1:23.361, 108 Laps*

wait what?? 




*Spoiler*: _Old_ 




*Spoiler*: _Kool Stuff F1 Technical_ 











*Barcelona day three - Perez fastest as rain hits Spain*
On a day that saw the teams get their first taste of Pirelli’s 2012-spec wet-weather tyres, it was Sauber’s Sergio Perez who topped the times. Perez’s best of 1m 22.094s - set in the morning before rain arrived - put him less than a tenth clear of McLaren’s Jenson Button and Toro Rosso’s Daniel Ricciardo.



*
Unofficial Saturday test times from Barcelona:*
1. Sergio Perez, Sauber, 1:22.094, 114 Laps
2. Jenson Button, McLaren, 1:22.103, 44 Laps
3. Daniel Ricciardo, Toro Rosso, 1:22.155, 131 Laps
4. Felipe Massa, Ferrari, 1:22.413, 122 Laps
5. Paul di Resta, Force India, 1:22.446, 108 Laps
6. Bruno Senna, Williams, 1:22.480, 111 Laps
7. Heikki Kovalainen, Caterham, 1:22.630, 64 Laps
8. Mark Webber, Red Bull, 1:22.662, 70 Laps
9. Nico Rosberg, Mercedes, 1:22.932, 129 Laps
10. Kimi Raikkonen, Lotus, 1:25.379, 43 Laps


*Spoiler*: _What i hope/wonder for the laste preseason testing DAY_ 




*

I WONDER if tomorrow somebody can reach a time offfff>>1:21.000 something under 1:22.000 

teams are all getting faster as they begin to finalize nd truly get a feel for their cars. everyone except for Kimi is in the 1:22.000 Range,,*


Also as a Sauber Ferrari Fan i hope Kamui nd Perez to well i love how Kamui overtakes nd checho picks up a good rhythm allways durring races.. nd Sauber seems to have build a good car this year.. last year making sauber have to remove some things from its car changed their set up.. fail.. but anyways still a good season considering they were a horrible team the last two years prior soo looking back the teams been growing slightly each year hopefully this season we can have stronger qualifying showings nd fight more for points during the season im proud of Sauber F1


----------



## Godot (Mar 7, 2012)

Kimi Raikonnen's on Top Gear this Sunday.

I'll just let this sink in for a while...


----------



## VoDe (Mar 9, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gbnn5z0x7Vw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 9, 2012)

VoDe said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gbnn5z0x7Vw[/YOUTUBE]



I have to agree with number 1 hands down.  Remember watching that live and realising how awesome it was then.


----------



## VoDe (Mar 10, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=merbp7mxJ78[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SxR (Mar 10, 2012)

Just under a week to go! I can't wait!!!


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Mar 13, 2012)

days....... AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAh-!!


----------



## VoDe (Mar 13, 2012)

Yeah can't wait for the Saturday.


----------



## VoDe (Mar 13, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=25FhAzdmpO8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Found this vid... And what can i say, gives me shivers. Can't wait...


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Mar 14, 2012)

article link 
*
Australia preview - ?It?s going to be a freaky one!?*

*Spoiler*: _ entire article in spoiler_ 




The Formula One world may be set for an unusual start to the season, after two years in which Red Bull domination of the opening races could be taken for granted. That?s the view of several teams, and tyre supplier Pirelli, whose rubber will be even softer this year and thus will demand an even smoother style from the drivers to avoid pushing it too far, too soon.

"[McLaren?s] Martin Whitmarsh said we needed to give the teams a challenge, and if that happens then we will get some excitement - at least in the early season," said Pirelli?s motorsport director Paul Hembery. "I think you have to remember the engineers in these teams are the best in the world and, while at the start of the year that may create, like we had at the start of the year, some challenges, as the year progresses they will work out the best way to manage the situation and it will equalise a little bit."

Many engineers admit that they are still finding their way with the tyre wear. Pirelli have brought their medium and soft compounds to Australia, and retained the four different coloured sidewalls - red (super soft), yellow (soft), white (medium) and silver (hard) - but modified the markings to ease differentiation between them. The colour bands and lettering are larger, and the silver on the hard tyres is darker to differentiate it from the medium.

The weather here in Melbourne may also create challenges of its own, with showers or even thunderstorms expected to remain a possibility throughout the weekend.

Throw in the belief in some quarters that Kimi Raikkonen and Lotus could be the dark horses, and that Mercedes have the race pace to match McLaren, and it?s not difficult to see that 2012 could be a lot less predictable - at least in its early stages.

?It?s going to be a freaky one!? Lotus chief Eric Boullier suggested. ?Qualifying in Melbourne and the first races are going to be unpredictable. The tyres are going to make things very interesting. If you push too hard in qualifying then you are going to be screwed for the first part of the race - and if you pit too early it may mean you need to make an extra stop.

"It?s going to be interesting, but we like the challenge. We would always love to have a car that is two seconds faster than the other ones, which would be very comfortable for us, but in the end we like the fight as well."

Meanwhile, Raikkonen said: "You need a car with good traction and everything from testing says that the E20 has good traction so that will help us. Strong turn-in and stable braking help too, and those areas also feel good with the car so we are well placed.

"My engineers have been running simulations and looking at the test data so we have an idea of how the car should work at Albert Park, but we won?t know for sure until we get out on track. It's very difficult to say before we?ve been out on track, but I think and hope we?ll be reasonably strong."

At Mercedes, team principal Ross Brawn said having six world champions on the grid for the first time can only add to the excitement. ?It?s great for Formula One to have so many world champions. It?s the quality of the field and the fact that the cars look like they are going to be close this year. It?s going to be a really exciting season and it could be one of the best seasons we have seen for a number of years, so I am quite looking forward to a very challenging season. I am expecting the tightest start to a season that we have seen for a number of years."

Meanwhile, as both Red Bull and McLaren remain ominously confident, Fernando Alonso has urged Ferrari to maintain an even strain after their testing difficulties.

"We have to stay cool and calm and take one step at a time, starting with the race in Melbourne where we will get an initial impression," the Spaniard said.

"Once we know where we stand, then we can set ourselves more precise targets. One thing's for sure, with the will to win that inhabits everyone at Ferrari and with the history we have behind us, we feel a responsibility to do well: for us, for our fans and for our partners and that goes for all of us. We must all pull together to reach this target.

"We definitely still need to improve a lot, working on our understanding of the F2012, adapting my driving style to a new car which, with the loss of aerodynamic downforce at the rear and the new Pirelli tyres, is a bit harder to drive.

"We know in which direction we need to go in terms of car development and that's an important step. Sure, we will have to grit our teeth for the first few races, but first of all, we have to see exactly where we are in terms of being competitive and then give our all to bring home as many points as possible in this early stage of the championship.?

The midfield looks set to be even tighter than at the back end of 2011, with Force India, Sauber, Toro Rosso and Williams having all enjoyed encouraging pre-season tests. Melbourne should also tell us whether Caterham - now KERS-equipped - have taken a big enough step forward to latch on to that pack. For backmarkers HRT and Marussia, however, Albert Park will be largely a test run, after neither team managed to ready their 2012 cars in time for the pre-season sessions.

Melbourne?s 5.303 kilometre (3.295 mile) circuit has had some minor safety changes since 2011 and also gets an extra DRS zone. The zone on the start-finish straight remains, joined by a second on the subsequent straight between Turns 2 and 3. Both share a single detection point, just prior to Turn 14.

Sunday?s race will again run over 58 laps or 307.574 kilometres (191.110 miles). It starts at 1700 hours local time, 0600 hours GMT.


----------



## VoDe (Mar 15, 2012)

Lol Angry Birds helmet:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Mar 16, 2012)

link here*
Button tops the season opening FP1*

*Spoiler*: _results_ 




Pos.	Driver	Team	Time	Laps
1.	Jenson Button	McLaren-Mercedes	1m27.560s	------	11
2.	Lewis Hamilton	McLaren-Mercedes	1m27.805s	+ 0.245	14
3.	Michael Schumacher	Mercedes GP	1m28.235s	+ 0.675	17
4.	Fernando Alonso	Ferrari	1m28.360s	+ 0.800	21
5.	Mark Webber	Red Bull-Renault	1m28.467s	+ 0.907	21
6.	Nico Rosberg	Mercedes GP	1m28.683s	+ 1.123	22
7.	Daniel Ricciardo	Toro Rosso-Ferrari	1m28.908s	+ 1.348	23
8.	Pastor Maldonado	Williams-Renault	1m29.415s	+ 1.855	16
9.	Kimi Raikkonen	Lotus-Renault	1m29.565s	+ 2.005	8
10.	Kamui Kobayashi	Sauber-Ferrari	1m29.722s	+ 2.162	26
11.	Sebastian Vettel	Red Bull-Renault	1m29.790s	+ 2.230	21
12.	Nico Hulkenberg	Force India-Mercedes	1m29.865s	+ 2.305	17
13.	Paul di Resta	Force India-Mercedes	1m29.881s	+ 2.321	18
14.	Bruno Senna	Williams-Renault	1m29.953s	+ 2.393	21
15.	Sergio Perez	Sauber-Ferrari	1m30.124s	+ 2.564	22
16.	Romain Grosjean	Lotus-Renault	1m30.515s	+ 2.955	16
17.	Heikki Kovalainen	Caterham-Renault	1m30.586s	+ 3.026	16
18.	Felipe Massa	Ferrari	1m30.743s	+ 3.183	11
19.	Jean-Eric Vergne	Toro Rosso-Ferrari	1m31.178s	+ 3.618	17
20.	Vitaly Petrov	Caterham-Renault	1m31.983s	+ 4.423	8
21.	Timo Glock	Marussia-Cosworth	1m34.730s	+ 7.170	8
22.	Charles Pic	Marussia-Cosworth	1m40.256s	+ 12.696	11
23.	Narain Karthikeyan	HRT-Cosworth	no time	-------	3
24.	Pedro de la Rosa	HRT-Cosworth	no time	-------	0


----------



## SxR (Mar 16, 2012)

Does anyone have a link to the recorded telecast of FP1 and FP2? Formula 1 is not on BBC anymore, fuck my life


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Mar 17, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Practice 2 results_ 





bleacherreport
article link
*Practice Two - Schumacher tops unsettled session*


*Spoiler*: _Full Article in spoiler_ 



Mercedes? Michael Schumacher fastest, Red Bull?s Sebastian Vettel and Mark Webber 10th and 11th, McLaren?s Jenson Button and Lewis Hamilton 15th and 16th. Force India?s Nico Hulkenberg second, Sauber?s Sergio Perez third, Caterham?s Heikki Kovalainen eighth and Marussia?s Timo Glock 12th?

Friday evening?s second free practice session at Melbourne?s Albert Park was certainly not dull, once heavy rain had abated and the track had started to dry out after an hour. Up until then things went back and forth, until drivers started running hard on Pirelli?s mediums and then their softs.

The final quarter of an hour was a blitz of fast - and unusual - lap times. And without wishing to decry some great performances from several unfancied runners, it was clear that some teams ran their cars with heavier fuel loads than others and that some did not run the soft compound tyres.

It was Hulkenberg who seemed set to stay on top with 1m 29.292s, until a very on-form Schumacher dislodged him literally at the last minute with 1m 29.183s for Mercedes.

Behind them, Perez posted 1m 30.199s to head Fernando Alonso?s Ferrari on 1m 30.341s, as Kamui Kobayashi survived a mighty tank slapper which turned into a spin exiting the final corner, having earlier lapped the other Sauber in 1m 30.709s. Paul di Resta had a spell at the top but ended up sixth in the second Force India with 1m 31.466s, ahead of Felipe Massa?s Ferrari on 1m 31.505s and Kovalainen who did 1m 31.932s to give Caterham their best-ever practice performance with eighth.

Nico Rosberg took his Mercedes round in 1m 32.184s to head Vettel and Webber on 1m 32.194s and 1m 32.296s respectively, while Glock took the untried but very sleek and light Marussia to 12th with 1m 32.632s. Vitaly Petrov was 13th in the other Caterham on 1m 32.767s, with one-time pacesetter Romain Grosjean 14th on 1m 32.822s in the lead Lotus.

The McLarens were close to one another, with Button on 1m 33.039s and Hamilton on 1m 33.252s, then there was another gap to Pastor Maldonado, another to have had a brief spell at the top of the times, on 1m 34.108s for Williams ahead of Lotus?s Kimi Raikkonen on 1m 34.275s, Williams? Bruno Senna on 1m 34.312s, Toro Rosso?s Jean-Eric Vergne on 1m 34.485s and Daniel Ricciardo on 1m 34.604s.

Charles Pic came on well in only his second official free practice session with 1m 34.770s in the other Marussia, and Narain Karthikeyan was the final driver with a timed lap of 1m 42.627s before his HRT rolled to a halt again at the end. The Indian had a fuel pick-up problem this morning. Team mate Pedro de la Rosa once again failed to register a timed lap as HRT battled further new-car problems.

So it was a most unusual session, with the vagaries of weather, tyre choice and fuel load factored in, and how relevant it will be will only be seen tomorrow, when everyone runs to the same specification in Q1.










*Spoiler*: _ FINAL Practice (3) Results_ 




*
Hamilton fastest during FP3*

Article Link 

*Spoiler*: _ 
During the third and final free practice session of the Australian Grand Prix, McLaren driver Lewis Hamilton was the fastest man on track. The Briton was followed by Lotus F1's Romain Grosjean and Red Bull's Mark Webber. The teams now prepare for the first qualifying session of the 2012 season. RESULTS BELLOW_ 




Pos.	Driver	Team	Time	Laps
1.	Lewis Hamilton	McLaren-Mercedes	1m25.681s	18
2.	Romain Grosjean	Lotus-Renault	1m25.758s	+ 0.077	21
3.	Mark Webber	Red Bull-Renault	1m25.900s	+ 0.219	20
4.	Jenson Button	McLaren-Mercedes	1m25.906s	+ 0.225	17
5.	Nico Rosberg	Mercedes GP	1m25.929s	+ 0.248	23
6.	Michael Schumacher	Mercedes GP	1m26.078s	+ 0.397	14
7.	Sebastian Vettel	Red Bull-Renault	1m26.211s	+ 0.530	12
8.	Pastor Maldonado	Williams-Renault	1m26.470s	+ 0.789	17
9.	Sergio Perez	Sauber-Ferrari	1m26.632s	+ 0.951	20
10.	Daniel Ricciardo	Toro Rosso-Ferrari	1m26.723s	+ 1.042	17
11.	Jean-Eric Vergne	Toro Rosso-Ferrari	1m26.733s	+ 1.052	15
12.	Kimi Raikkonen	Lotus-Renault	1m26.737s	+ 1.056	19
13.	Kamui Kobayashi	Sauber-Ferrari	1m26.755s	+ 1.074	21
14.	Nico Hulkenberg	Force India-Mercedes	1m27.029s	+ 1.348	23
15.	Bruno Senna	Williams-Renault	1m27.119s	+ 1.438	20
16.	Fernando Alonso	Ferrari	1m27.323s	+ 1.642	19
17.	Paul di Resta	Force India-Mercedes	1m27.428s	+ 1.747	22
18.	Felipe Massa	Ferrari	1m28.023s	+ 2.342	19
19.	Heikki Kovalainen	Caterham-Renault	1m28.341s	+ 2.660	19
20.	Vitaly Petrov	Caterham-Renault	1m28.702s	+ 3.021	11
21.	Timo Glock	Marussia-Cosworth	1m30.728s	+ 5.047	13
22.	Charles Pic	Marussia-Cosworth	1m31.225s	+ 5.544	14
23.	Pedro de la Rosa	HRT-Cosworth	1m33.114s	+ 7.433	12
24.	Narain Karthikeyan	HRT-Cosworth	1m33.261s	+ 7.580	13








*Spoiler*: _ Race Circuit nd Q1 about to start up sooooon!!_


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Mar 17, 2012)

*SAUBER Q1* 
*Kamui KOBAYASHI 1-!!*
Sergio Perez 4


----------



## K. (Mar 17, 2012)

booo raikkonen out!!! but yes!!! kobayashi


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Mar 17, 2012)

sergio nd Kamui didnt do well in Q2....... dam them.. lol..

sergio didnt even go out actually.. seems to be either that was their goal or...... they had trouble with the car?? (hope not) nd Q3 should be fun but wow Ferrari is no good Sauber is more off a Ferrari then Ferrari.............. nd sauber didnt do to well..


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Mar 17, 2012)

Gear Box issues last year they also had gear box issues........... Ferrari is killing team sauber with their sub-par gear boxes...... are they sending Sauber deffective equipment....


----------



## insi_tv (Mar 17, 2012)

Schumacher 4th place, about time


----------



## SxR (Mar 17, 2012)

Kimi made the mistake of not taking the soft tyres, overconfidence or maybe inexperience  
Grosjean on the other hand was superb! 3rd place, thats a really great comeback to Formula 1! Lets hope Kimi has a good race and can get in the points! Happy with Hulkeberg's performance as well, although Force India seem to be struggling. Interesting to see how Vettel does in the race, we can finally see some good quality overtaking, I hope. Ferrari, meh, not even going to talk about them


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Mar 17, 2012)

Ferrari yeah...................


----------



## birabudo (Mar 17, 2012)

Glad to see Mclaren back at the top hope they can maintain race pace especially Lewis who can never make his tires last and now since the tires are softer this issue will be more pertinent. But I have a feeling this is going to be a very good season with 2 of the former big three playing catchup.


----------



## VoDe (Mar 18, 2012)

Awesome race was awesome.

And brilliant drive from Kimi, he's definitely back in the business.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 18, 2012)

good race, glad to see mclaren will be in for it this season


----------



## SxR (Mar 18, 2012)

Brilliant drive by the Sauber team, both their drivers in the points. Kimi had an excellent race as well, well done to him but sad about how Grosjean went out, surely he would've been in the fight for the podium. Bad luck for Maldonado to go out like that, I hope Williams do well this season. Finally, not forgetting Alonso, bringing that horrible car home in fifth place is an achievement in itself. The last corner of the last lap was hilarious, Perez slows right down and every bunches up behind him, felt like an indoor go-kart race


----------



## ssouske (Mar 18, 2012)

good race... I'm no mclaren fan but its refreshing to see something thats not a redbull on the top step of the podium. 
awesome race for alonso... just shows how good he is and massa's real skill.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Mar 18, 2012)

Kimi & Koba should up up their own super team atK

lol Maldonado, not bad for a pay driver 

Perez........how does this guy make 1 stops work?! 

Hamilton, fuck off you emo, its not like your dating Nicole Scherzonger 

Button, great race from him. 

I need to see that last lap properly.....How did Nico fuck up?! How did Perez drop behind Koba? Kimi last corner steal 

LMAO MASSA!! please, just leave....................your a joke now dude 

''Why are they waving blue flags at me''


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Mar 18, 2012)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> *Kimi & Koba should up up their own super team atK
> 
> lol Maldonado, not bad for a pay driver
> 
> ...


----------



## K. (Mar 23, 2012)

^this.. my man raikko and kobayashi... omgoodness!!!! can't wait till qualifying.. i wanted to make it out for the race but work obligations ._. i'll def... watch it live though


----------



## K. (Mar 23, 2012)

practice 2... it's all mercs...


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Mar 24, 2012)

Sergio Perez in P-9 for the racer latter today............


----------



## SxR (Mar 25, 2012)

Rob Smedley: Massa, Rosberg is struggling, we can get him
Massa: OK, *runs wide* 
Rob Smedley:


----------



## SxR (Mar 25, 2012)

wow! what a race! Never expected it to finish like this, Perez is fantastic!


----------



## birabudo (Mar 25, 2012)

Yeah crazy race shame Perez could not take the win, starting to wonder if Ferrari has a kill switch on their engines lol.


----------



## VoDe (Mar 25, 2012)

stepdogg said:


> Yeah crazy race shame Perez could not take the win, starting to wonder if Ferrari has a kill switch on their engines lol.



It was his own fault... Still brilliant drive from Perez.

Good race anyway, even thought i don't like Alonso that much.


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Mar 25, 2012)

*
Alonso gives Ferrari unexpected F1 win; Perez best-ever 2nd*


----------



## VoDe (Mar 25, 2012)

How awesome was that.


----------



## Sorin (Mar 25, 2012)

Narain Kartykeshit or whatever can go suck a big fat dick. First Button when he was the fastest on the track and then Vettel who was closing the gap on Hamiltton and we could've had a interesting fight for the third place. Ecclestone can suck a big fat dick too, for allowing such a team like HRT on the grid. Greedy piece of shit.

On a more positive note, great race by Sergio Perez. Dude has potential.

Alonso also had a great race with a shity car. Say all you want about him but he's a great racer.


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Mar 25, 2012)

^^^^^^
*VODE**
*
*Spoiler*: _   
NOT as AWESOME as CHECO PEREZ-!!_ 








Also Ferrari have been considering signing Checo for a year now.. to take over for Massa hes making that decision really easy for them to take-!!


----------



## Zaru (Mar 25, 2012)

Perez actually hunted Alonso. Vettel not in the points. Force India ahead of several champions. 

What the shit just happened?


----------



## Sorin (Mar 25, 2012)

^Perez was awesome. Kartykeshit being a stupid ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). Hulkenberg being awesome.

Oh and some rain. Makes the things alot more interesting.


----------



## VoDe (Mar 25, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Perez actually hunted Alonso. Vettel not in the points. Force India ahead of several champions.
> 
> What the shit just happened?



Something awesome.


----------



## SxR (Mar 25, 2012)

Massa is finished, what a poor race from him. Perez to Ferrari is very likely in the coming races.


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Mar 25, 2012)

Perez has been a candidate one of 3 for the second seat at Sauber...... since last season.. i forget who the other 2 guys were but Massa has been put on notice since last season.. nd yet we dont see him fighting for Poll Positions or Podiums............. so the way i see it he (either) hasnt fought for his job or doesnt have the skyll to fight for his job..... either way.. the boy doesnt have the Champion Skyll/Mentality to have a seat at Ferrari...... im sure the Ferrari fans will agree that maybe not Perez but definitely NOT Massa are needed in Ferrari...... 


Checo at the Podium..


----------



## GunningForGlory (Mar 25, 2012)

Damn Perez CHOKED at the end  he got very lucky with his tyre gamble early on in the race

LOL at Karthikeyan raping Button and Vettel


----------



## GunningForGlory (Mar 25, 2012)

atIceCreamMan


----------



## VoDe (Mar 25, 2012)

^ I posted that already. 

dat Kimi.


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Mar 25, 2012)

VoDe said:


> ^ I posted that already.
> 
> dat Kimi.


*yup the Victory is youres*

I still cant belive Checo did sooo good.. but yeah he could have won............................... but he failed.. 
*Spoiler*: _Checo at the podium.._


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 29, 2012)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> Damn Perez CHOKED at the end  he got very lucky with his tyre gamble early on in the race
> 
> LOL at Karthikeyan raping Button and Vettel



Speaking of which there seems to be a little war of words going between Karthi and Vettel.

Silly Karthi when you are bing lapped you get out of the way.  Though if you are in a HRT you really should wonder why you are in the race to begin with (And yes I know he was racing button so had every right to defend this is just for him vs Vettel)


----------



## K. (Mar 29, 2012)

so when do you guys think we will see that "finger" again? lol button has a goal to replace it with his "victory" sign


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 30, 2012)

go kimi  burn them all!


----------



## choco bao bao (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm booking tickets for Singapore's F1, because this year's concerts are AWESOME.


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Apr 14, 2012)

thats pimp.. i wish i could be in the Texas gran pri.. but i got bills.. gah-!! 

but thats bad ass..

nd i wonder what Ferrari does this week end.. nd RedBull.. or will McLaren continue to dominate..


----------



## choco bao bao (Apr 14, 2012)

Almost forgot the Chinese GP is this weekend!

*watching now*

EDIT: Oh, qualifying just ended 

Rosberg on pole, that's a surprise. And woah, a Mercedes 1-2.


----------



## VoDe (Apr 14, 2012)

But Mercedes is rather slow in the race. 

I'm so waiting forward to see that race, mainly because Kimi starts from the 4th.


----------



## choco bao bao (Apr 14, 2012)

I wonder what's happening to Vettel though - pressure getting to him or Red Bull just not as competitive as before?


----------



## VoDe (Apr 14, 2012)

Red Bull isn't no where competitive as it has been last few years.

Also he made few bad decisions during the qualifications.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 14, 2012)

Kobayashi 3rd in qualifying.


----------



## choco bao bao (Apr 15, 2012)

I hope Kimi gets a podium finish at least.


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Apr 15, 2012)

i hope Sauber scores points nd i like how Vettel opted to remove the Sauber UpDates on his RB8 nd Webber kept them nd well look at how Vettel nd Webber each did..


----------



## choco bao bao (Apr 15, 2012)

Not a fan of Vettel are you?


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Apr 15, 2012)

not really Perez Kobayashi kimi nd Maldonado also Felipe nd Hamilton but no Button.. lol.. nd also i wish well for Caterham tho its mostly cause i want them to add more action to the whole Mix... i dont dislike Vetter i just tend to root for the Underdog or the team people dont like or idk.... ha


----------



## Sarun (Apr 15, 2012)

Bernie is 82?


----------



## choco bao bao (Apr 15, 2012)

Haha he is, why the random question?


----------



## Sarun (Apr 15, 2012)

Martin couldn't get a word from Rosberg.


----------



## choco bao bao (Apr 15, 2012)

Aww Schumi


----------



## Sorin (Apr 15, 2012)

Great race. Nice win from Rosberg. He fully deserved a win sometime. I wish it's not his last.

Also nice strategy and race by Vettel. From 11 to 5 and in contention for second untill the last 5 laps. His gamble with 2 stops were good for 5th but you could see he had troubles handling the car against the cars with newer tires.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 15, 2012)

Weber with 3rd 4th this season.


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Apr 15, 2012)

i like how alot off teams have adapted the Perez Strategy with the tires but kimi............ ugh.. nd idk why this Race had to be held back sooo much by a slower car.. Kimi being so slow nd being able to block himself from being passed gave Mercedes such an easy win..... if kimi would have been in his right full spot(below points) earlier in the race to allow all the stronger cars to contend.. did everyone notice how both Lotus drivers had TRAINS behind them thats a clear show that Lotus doesnt have a good car.. but good drivers..


----------



## Sarun (Apr 15, 2012)

What happened to Vettel in the qualifying?


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 15, 2012)

I think it was to do with his setup, it was very different to webbers and wasn't that good on straights.  Since china has 2 long ones it hurt vettel and Ferrari.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 16, 2012)

Still, he climbed to 5th by the end of race.


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Apr 17, 2012)

Vettel had the Sauber UpDates.. but he opted to TAKETHEM OFFF!! nd yeah he sukked.. unlike Webber.. nd i hate team Lotus for turning the Race into a TRAIN fest....


i hope we dont see any more Lotus Trains this season..


----------



## Sorin (Apr 17, 2012)

lol Webber...talk about a mediocre driver. 5 places above Vettel at the start. Struggling to pass him in the final laps with fresh tires.


----------



## Sumon (Apr 18, 2012)

宮本Musashi said:


> i like how alot off teams *have adapted the Perez Strategy* with the tires but kimi............ ugh.. nd idk why this Race had to be held back sooo much by a slower car.. Kimi being so slow nd being able to block himself from being passed gave Mercedes such an easy win..... if kimi would have been in his right full spot(below points) earlier in the race to allow all the stronger cars to contend.. did everyone notice how both Lotus drivers had TRAINS behind them thats a clear show that Lotus doesnt have a good car.. but good drivers..





宮本Musashi said:


> *Vettel had the Sauber UpDates*.. but he opted to TAKETHEM OFFF!! nd yeah he sukked.. unlike Webber.. nd i hate team Lotus for turning the Race into a TRAIN fest....
> 
> 
> i hope we dont see any more Lotus Trains this season..



Aww, just shut it. It makes me want to puke reading such bulshit like these...

Vettel used an old exhaust system because he felt the car's balance was better that way.


----------



## choco bao bao (Apr 21, 2012)

Oh no Kimi


----------



## Sorin (Apr 21, 2012)

Vettel taking pole.Must be because he took Sauber's updates and setups back.


----------



## choco bao bao (Apr 21, 2012)

It was a good pole by Vettel, didn't really expect him to crawl his way to the top at the end


----------



## Sarun (Apr 21, 2012)

Looking forward to the race.


----------



## Sumon (Apr 22, 2012)

Sorin said:


> Vettel taking pole.Must be because he took Sauber's updates and setups back.




Toro Rosso 6th on the grid...


----------



## choco bao bao (Apr 22, 2012)

Can't watch the race as the rest of the family's hogging the TV for another show  so have to follow the commentary instead - Kimi seems to be driving the wheels off that Lotus! He must be mad about not getting into Q3 yesterday


----------



## VoDe (Apr 22, 2012)

Pherenike said:


> Can't watch the race as the rest of the family's hogging the TV for another show  so have to follow the commentary instead - *Kimi seems to be driving the wheels off that Lotus! He must be mad about not getting into Q3 yesterday*



It was part of the plan, in order to save tires. 

But anyway, awesome race from Kimi.


----------



## VoDe (Apr 22, 2012)

1.  Sebastian Vettel    Red Bull-Renault           1.35.10,990
2.  Kimi R?ikk?nen      Lotus-Renault              +     3,333
3.  Romain Grosjean     Lotus-Renault              +    10,194
4.  Mark Webber         Red Bull-Renault           +    38,788
5.  Nico Rosberg        Mercedes                   +    55,460
6.  Paul di Resta       Force India-Mercedes       +    57,543
7.  Fernando Alonso     Ferrari                    +    57,803
8.  Lewis Hamilton      McLaren-Mercedes           +    58,984
9.  Felipe Massa        Ferrari                    +  1.04,999
10.  Michael Schumacher Mercedes                   +  1.11,490
11.  Sergio Perez       Sauber-Ferrari             +  1.12,702
12.  Nico H?lkenberg    Force India-Mercedes       +  1.16,539
13.  Kamui Kobayashi    Sauber-Ferrari             +  1.30,334
14.  Jean-Eric Vergne   Toro Rosso-Ferrari         +  1.33,723
15.  Daniel Ricciardo   Toro Rosso-Ferrari         - 1 lap
16.  Vitali Petrov      Caterham-Renault           - 1 lap
17.  Heikki Kovalainen  Caterham-Renault           - 1 lap
18.  Jenson Button      McLaren-Mercedes           - 2 laps
19.  Timo Glock         Marussia-Cosworth          - 2 laps
20.  Pedro de la Rosa   HRT-Cosworth               - 2 laps
21.  Narain Karthikeyan HRT-Cosworth               - 2 laps
22.  Bruno Senna        Williams-Renault           - 3 laps


----------



## Zaru (Apr 22, 2012)

Didn't expect Lotus to take two top spots like that. Impressive.
And Force India ahead of several top racers and champions


----------



## VoDe (Apr 22, 2012)

Yeah, McLaren was surprisingly slow.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## Sann (Apr 23, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Didn't expect Lotus to take two top spots like that. Impressive.
> And Force India ahead of several top racers and champions



Same here Although it shouldn't have been surprising at all, after all they do have the speed as we all coud see when Kimi tried to catch Vettel. 
Speaking of the guy: he did an fantastic job! Perfect race from the start till the end. 

I was so happy for Lotus^^ They deserved it!


----------



## choco bao bao (May 12, 2012)

Lol Hamilton, always getting trolled by the stewards.


----------



## Santoryu (May 13, 2012)

So Alonso is still the best F1 driver 

Glad to see Kimi back up there.

Maldano ;o


----------



## Jαmes (May 13, 2012)

Im very happy with the result of this race. Kimi and alonso in the podium and a promising rookie taking the trophy. I hope lotus keeps up the awesome work.


----------



## Zaru (May 13, 2012)

5 races, 5 winners, 5 teams. What is going on


----------



## VoDe (May 13, 2012)

^ Yep.

And hopefully we get another new winner in Monaco.


----------



## Jαmes (May 13, 2012)

it needs to be kimi! it needs to be!


----------



## VoDe (May 13, 2012)

Kimi will win the championship this year, mark my words.


----------



## Santoryu (May 13, 2012)

I'm not sure to be honest...far too early in the season, not to mention the teams seem much closer this year.

Yes, Ferrari improved, but it's clearly not one of the best cars on the field, just look at how crap Massa is doing. Alonso is outperforming the car.

If Ferrari manage manage to improve their car, and it can compete with the top runners on a regular basis, I see Alonso taking it. Sadly, I don't think Ferrari has one of the best cars.

At the moment, Vettel and Hamilton are looking pretty good. Kimi is doing a fantastic job, I hope Kimi or Alonso win it this year, these are two of the best drivers of all time, and in my opinion, should have more world titles.

Remember when Vettel won by one point or something? What Alonso achieved in that season (with a slower car for the most part) and still gave Vettel a run for his money, confirmed he is still the best in the business.

Kimi was unlucky when he was with Mclaren, and I'm glad he won it in 2007.

Alonso and Kimi are boss


----------



## insi_tv (May 13, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> I'm not sure to be honest...far too early in the season, not to mention the teams seem much closer this year.
> 
> Yes, Ferrari improved, but it's clearly not one of the best cars on the field, just look at how crap Massa is doing. Alonso is outperforming the car.
> 
> ...



nothing to be added here, +reps!


----------



## Jαmes (May 15, 2012)

kimi and alonso all the way. but of the two, i prefer the finn.


----------



## Sumon (May 15, 2012)

Jαmes said:


> Im very happy with the result of this race. Kimi and alonso in the podium and a promising rookie taking the trophy. I hope lotus keeps up the awesome work.



Maldonado ain't rookie.


----------



## Nemesis (May 17, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> I'm not sure to be honest...far too early in the season, not to mention the teams seem much closer this year.
> 
> Yes, Ferrari improved, but it's clearly not one of the best cars on the field, just look at how crap Massa is doing. Alonso is outperforming the car.
> 
> ...



Actually going to have to correct you on the whol Vettel first championship.

Alonso was close for 3 reasons

Firstly Vettel and Webber were taking each other out a few times costing each other points
Red Bull while being clearly the fastest car was also one of the most unreliable that also cost them many points.
Lastly... "Massa Alonso is faster than you please confirm you understand."  Remember that, clearly team orders in which Massa was not allowed to race Alonso.  While Vettel and Webber clearly were racing tooth and nail taking points from each other.  Alonso was being gifted points while the other 2 were fighting heavy.  If either were given clear number 1 in team spot then the title would have been wrapped up much earlier for either Webber or Vettel.


----------



## VoDe (May 18, 2012)




----------



## Jαmes (May 20, 2012)

Sumon said:


> Maldonado ain't rookie.



started f1 last year. rookie.


----------



## Sumon (May 21, 2012)

Jαmes said:


> started f1 last year. rookie.


_"A rookie is a person in his or her first year of a sport,"_ - straight from Wikipedia.

You can't just take random words from a dictionary and use the way you like...


----------



## VoDe (May 22, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mOHCrW39Zy4[/YOUTUBE]



> Lotus F1 Team and Linkin Park have joined forces for the 2012 Monaco Grand Prix to create 'Linkin Park GP' -- bringing together the adrenaline of Formula 1 and the passion of rock music in a ground breaking digital experience for the first time in history.
> 
> Featuring Linkin Park's latest hit single 'Burn it Down' and Lotus F1 Team's stunning E20 car, this unique, world-first creation celebrates the team's 500th Formula 1 Grand Prix and the release of the band's 5th studio album 'Living Things'.
> 
> Linkin Park GP is available on iTunes as a free download from Thursday 24th May 2012.


----------



## Sarun (May 22, 2012)

Nemesis said:


> Actually going to have to correct you on the whol Vettel first championship.
> 
> Alonso was close for 3 reasons
> 
> ...



Some good points though Vettel is implicitly/subtly considered more of #1 Driver than Webber since during that 2010 season at the very least.


----------



## Raging Bird (May 22, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gVGlqjCufMY&feature=g-all-u[/YOUTUBE]


had to share.


----------



## Jαmes (May 26, 2012)

damn i hope kimi can finish in the podium at least.


----------



## VoDe (May 27, 2012)

He will, he will.

Definitely


----------



## Jαmes (May 27, 2012)

kimi isnt looking very good


----------



## Jαmes (May 27, 2012)

bah stupid race. that's why i was never a fan of monaco.


----------



## Zaru (May 27, 2012)

Aaand the 6th winner in 6 races. History was made.


----------



## VoDe (May 28, 2012)

And there's gonna be 7th one in Canada .


----------



## Lightning Strike (May 28, 2012)

Watched the replay last night. Hilarious how Mark just held up the pack for the last 15 or so laps, that was great. Congratulations to Webber, always good seeing an Aussie get a win.


----------



## Nemesis (May 31, 2012)

VoDe said:


> And there's gonna be 7th one in Canada .



But who will it be

Schumacher
Kimi
Groeschon (terrible spelling)
Massa
Senna
Hamilton

Each of these have a car that can win.  

Out of the above though if McLaren can get their pit stops done right then I think Hamilton has a good chance. 

If not then Iceman to win if he can be bothered.


----------



## VoDe (May 31, 2012)

Nemesis said:


> But who will it be
> 
> Schumacher
> Kimi
> ...



It isn't that hard to spell. 

Grosjean

But it's either Kimi, Hamilton or Schumacher. I just can't see Massa or Grosjean winning.


----------



## Lightning Strike (May 31, 2012)

I always listen to the BBC Live previews of the races and at least one of them has picked Hamilton to win the race every time so far. He's going to get one soon, Canada could be it.


----------



## VoDe (Jun 10, 2012)

7 races, 7 winners?

What the fuck it going on?


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 10, 2012)

lol so who will be the 8th next time round

Massa
Schumacher
Kimi or
*looks up for spelling* Grosjean

----------------

But again it seems like McLaren did everything to try to throw it away with pit stops.  The same mechachics having issues with the rear tire that is on the outside again taking 1-2 seconds after the other tires.

Though Lewis sprinting around the track after the 2nd pit stop was awesome to watch.


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Jun 18, 2012)

8th Sergio Perez  
*fingers crossed*


----------



## Iceman7 (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm hoping the 8th different winner is Kimi, but I got a feeling this might be a VETTELWINSLOL.....


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Jun 19, 2012)

I honestly don't know what to think but I do hope it's a NEW winner that would be Kool


----------



## VoDe (Jun 23, 2012)




----------



## Santoryu (Jun 24, 2012)

^

What a brilliant race.

Alonso never ceases to amaze me. The Lotus have also impressed me 

16 more laps to go.

Edit: Poor Grojan .-.


----------



## Santoryu (Jun 24, 2012)

Good stuff


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 24, 2012)

aw man kimi was so close to being the 8th different winner  

but still, love that alonso won his home race. 

and huge lol to maldonado and alonso


----------



## VoDe (Jun 24, 2012)

You mean Maldonado and Hamilton

But yeah it was nice race in overall...

Tho little disappointed to Kimi's 2nd place


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jun 24, 2012)

That was a great race, definitely one of the more exciting Valencia ones. The last 15 laps had me on the edge of my seat, to which I fell off when Maldonado decided that even though he was completely off the racetrack, he would try and take the racing line from Hamilton, slamming him into the wall. Couldn't feel worse for Hamilton, even though his tyres were completely shot.

A brilliant 4th for Webber coming back from 17th on the grid.


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 24, 2012)

VoDe said:


> You mean Maldonado and Hamilton
> 
> But yeah it was nice race in overall...
> 
> Tho little disappointed to Kimi's 2nd place



oh yeah hamilton


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Jun 28, 2012)

Amazing race Checo did well nd Maldonado........ Oh well nd  over all great race too bad for Sebastian....


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Jul 7, 2012)

Quali 3......... No? Its okey........


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 7, 2012)

Pole for Alonso

Not bad for someone who shouldn't even be there since he broke the yellow flag rule at the end of Q2


----------



## Wing-Zero (Jul 7, 2012)

I had high hopes for Senna after Q2, oh well =/


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 8, 2012)

wow Perez comments on maldonado were pretty harsh on the bbc.  Poor guy (perez), but maldonado does need to cool it a bit.


----------



## Wing-Zero (Jul 8, 2012)

I mean Maldonado obviously has the pace to compete with the big boys, but he can really do some stupid things.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 8, 2012)

Actually looking at it again i can't see that Maldo did too much wrong.  Just got a bit of understear and kurb clipping at a bad time.

Complete opposite of monaco where it did seem like he was trying to take out perez.


----------



## Wing-Zero (Jul 9, 2012)

I was more talking about him in general, I just watched the race, and while he probably could've left a little more room, it does look like he honestly just let the back end slip out a little. Oh well, happy for Mark. One of my favorite drivers on the grid!


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Jul 21, 2012)

My commEnts on Maldonado:
I didn't wana comment at all because I'm a Perez fan... But well he doesn't seem to be an safe driver specially for Perez he does do stupid things that in the wrong place or moment in a race could have a greater impact I just hope he (Maldonado) realizes his screw ups nf corrects him self from here on out.

Hockenheimring!!


Should be fun nd I hope we see no rain.....


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 23, 2012)

kimi on the podium


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Jul 25, 2012)

Sauber great Grace from my favorite team...

I don't care much for most teams except

kimi nd Hamilton so basically 

Sauber Kimi n Hamilton 

Bad race for 1 great race for the others


----------



## Garfield (Jul 29, 2012)

Raiko may well get to first pos. in the next few. He's driving pretty nice. I just wish in this race the team didn't restrict the KERS to 10W at 12 laps to go, they lost it out on tire wear and Kimi wasn't able get past Lewis. 

Also, lol at Button's strategist blinking first, totally gave his position away.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 29, 2012)

And maldo got in trouble again.  He has turned into this years hamilton with all the stewards inquiries that have gone on because of him.


----------



## VoDe (Aug 13, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vUnO_GEFjzc[/YOUTUBE]

 Maldonado


----------



## Zaru (Aug 13, 2012)

Reminds me of how small those cars are.


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Aug 14, 2012)

Silly season is here rumor talk and all that mess.....

So have you guys heard and what is yore opinion on the following.....

Bernie Trial (I guess there's a trial about corruption going on) may cause Mercedes to leave 
F1 is he's guilty it company policy not to do business with anyone who is corrupt or well shady or steals or what ever.... They don't allow anything like that from their employees or business partners. 

Another one is Massa leaving and also if he leaves he will leave to a strong team or 
Leave F1 completely.....


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Aug 14, 2012)

Another few are;
Sauber might drop Kobayashi for a number of drivers Petrov or Kobalainen.... (idk) or Esteban Gutierrez. 

Ferrari might get Vettel in 2013 or they sined him already for 2014..... (wtf?)

Hamilton might go to Mercedes Schumi might re-retire....
McClaren reserve driver might go to Mercedes.....

Williams to get a new Driver to form thei line up with Maldonado for 2013
Maybe their reserve.....


Force India might have both Race seats open next season.....

Lotus to keep team as is.... But might get James Key (Former Sauber Technical Director)

Coca Cola might sponsor McClaren
Nd soooopoo..... An American Driver might join their ranks....... 

Their might be two Grand Pri races in The US... If Valencia steps out.

Obcourse Ferrari might get a new driver BUT only for 1year since apparently they already have Vettel for 2014.hopefully But what big name driver is willing to drive a Ferrari just 1 year(aside from Massa)  
Candidates include Caterham Drivers.... Also Sergio Perez nd just about everyone who drives a race car.......  to replace Massa


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 14, 2012)

I honestly don't see Vettel or any other top driver going to Ferrari while Alonso is there,  Ferrari have always had a clear 1st and 2nd driver and if Vettel arrives i can't see him being allowed to compete with Alonso.

At the moment the 2 main people though in F1 are Massa and Webber, while they decide to stay where they are i don't think anyone in the top teams will be moving anywhere.  But if one goes then there will be a scramble amongst the top teams with i could see 2 to 3 main drivers switching teams cause of it.


----------



## K. (Aug 17, 2012)

I don't even think Alonso will allow anyone to threaten his status as 1st driver. It might even be stated in his contract. He definitely doesn't want another season like he did at Mclaren. Would love to see it but can't see it happening again.


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Aug 17, 2012)

Yeah so I guess they did sign Vettel for 2014 or aleast a "letter  of intent"
Idk.... Some one used that term basically they will get Vettel as he has said it is his dream to Drive for Ferrari... So then the Question is.... Driver is willing to drive JUST 1 year at the best team(Historicly) in Formula One knowing he will be let go.... Certainly not Kimi... Not twice anyways.....  

So my guess is some one younger who could back up Alonso nf my guess is some One like from their very own Ferrari Driver Academy to drive in their Ferrari.......
It's a chance to Learn......  I wouldn't waste my time teaching some one else's driver IDE teach one of my own.... Nf yeah I'm a Perez fan but it makes sense specially if afterwords yore gona Fire the poor guy..... imagine he can't find an Open Race seat for 2014 nd has to Drive a retiring Pedro De La Rosas race seat at HRT.....  I would go to INDY nd hone my skill with drivers who all drive the exact same car(thus is being all about talent) not to say F1 isn't filled with the best drivers but look at HRT Caterham nd Marrusia.... They can't dreAm of even making it to Q2

No matter how good (some) of the drivers on those teams are(everyone but Kartijejean) or what ever his name is.... I mean nO disrespect just don't know his name but he's not a good driver.


----------



## VoDe (Sep 1, 2012)

qualifying results

1.  Jenson Button       McLaren-Mercedes    1.47,573
2.  Kamui Kobayashi     Sauber-Ferrari        +0,298
3.  Kimi R?ikk?nen      Lotus-Renault         +0,632
4.  Sergio Perez        Sauber-Ferrari        +0,646
5.  Fernando Alonso     Ferrari               +0,740
6.  Pastor Maldonado    Williams-Renault      +0,320 **
7.  Lewis Hamilton      McLaren-Mercedes      +0,821
8.  Romain Grosjean     Lotus-Renault         +0,965
9.  Paul di Resta       Force India-Mercedes  +1,317
10.  Sebastian Vettel   Red Bull Racing-Renault    
11.  Nico Hulkenberg    Force India-Mercedes    
12.  Mark Webber        Red Bull Racing-Renault    *
13.  Michael Schumacher Mercedes    
14.  Felipe Massa       Ferrari    
15.  Jean-Eric Vergne   STR-Ferrari    
16.  Daniel Ricciardo   STR-Ferrari    
17.  Bruno Senna        Williams-Renault    
18.  Heikki Kovalainen  Caterham-Renault    
19.  Vitaly Petrov      Caterham-Renault    
20.  Timo Glock         Marussia-Cosworth    
21.  Pedro de la Rosa   HRT-Cosworth    
22.  Charles Pic        Marussia-Cosworth    
23.  Nico Rosberg       Mercedes  *
24.  Narain Karthikeyan HRT-Cosworth


----------



## Lightning Strike (Sep 2, 2012)

I missed qualifying until 3 minutes left in session 3. Shocked to see that Vettel wasn't in the top 10, but it is Spa so it makes a bit more sense. Jenson was just supreme though, nobody got close.


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 2, 2012)

Poor Alonso                                  ..


----------



## VoDe (Sep 2, 2012)

poor        kimi


----------



## Zaru (Sep 2, 2012)

The amount of overtakes in this race was crazy. Especially in that group surrounding Schumacher.


----------



## VoDe (Sep 2, 2012)

Vettel did amazing job

and now fight for the championship gets a lot more interesting


----------



## Nic (Sep 2, 2012)

I hadn't followed F1 racing in years.  Mostly because it's always obvious who will win the championship, so I was quite surprised when I saw that MS came out of retirement and was still racing.


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 2, 2012)

more chances for kimi!


----------



## VoDe (Sep 2, 2012)

> Romain Grosjean has been banned for one race following the crash at the start of the Belgian Grand Prix.
> 
> The collision was triggered when Grosjean moved across on Lewis Hamilton on the run to the first corner.
> 
> ...



just lol

also:

Alonso 164
Vettel 140
Webber 132
R?ikk?nen 131

gonna be close


----------



## SxR (Sep 2, 2012)

The first corner incident was terrible, I thought Alonso was close to losing his head 
The one race ban is a bit harsh though, Maldonaldo should be banned for atleast 3 races


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 2, 2012)

I blame maldo for it all for jump starting  (hey everything is maldo's fault this year right lol)

Actually I would have given Romain a 10 place penalty.  Yeah he caused the accident but everything that Maldo has got away with the penalty is freaking harsh completely.


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Sep 4, 2012)

Maldonado has gotten away with a lot this season he Drives like an idiot I hope they stop letting him slide nd hope they see at potential he has for hurting some one.... Nd I hope he never seriously hurts anyone or causes an accident.....

The funny thing is Grosjean did say when he saw Mdonado jump the gun he was a bit out of focus...... Nd well it showed he didn't see Hamilton to his Right side.....
Also Hamilton....... MOVE everyone knows you NEVER fight the race in the first corner why didn't he step back (way before Grosjean boxed him) nd gave him space..... Wtf was he thinking like he was magically going to corner around the Curve nd slip into 1st......
Let's not forget Hamilton is another Driver who causes accidents.....

OMG you put those 3 near each other of course tat was goin to happen....

Maldonado + Grosjean + Hamilton = FAIL


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Sep 4, 2012)

RUINED EVERYHING!! Dx

Dreams of a Sauber 1, 2 at Podium with Alonso crying about it in 3rd place......


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 4, 2012)

宮本Musashi said:


> Also Hamilton....... MOVE everyone knows you NEVER fight the race in the first corner why didn't he step back (way before Grosjean boxed him) nd gave him space..... Wtf was he thinking like he was magically going to corner around the Curve nd slip into 1st......
> Let's not forget Hamilton is another Driver who causes accidents.....



Move where exactly? 

On the grass?  No that causes a spin.

Lift off the pedal?  No because its freaking Belgium start you do that you are going to get shunted from behind.

Hamilton had no options available to him.  Gro should not have basically slammed his stearing wheel to the far right and crashed into hamilton.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm with Nemesis on this one, I don't know what Hamilton could have done. This was completely Grosjean's fault.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 5, 2012)

well tbh, Hamilton deserved this, after tweeting McLaren telemetry because his a whiny little bitch 

Maldonado can get away with anything, he is bringing in the Venezeulan dollars


----------



## choco bao bao (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## Nemesis (Sep 5, 2012)

from bbc



> Lewis Hamilton is on the verge of leaving McLaren to drive for Mercedes next season, according to BBC F1 chief analyst Eddie Jordan.
> 
> The former team boss says Hamilton will replace Michael Schumacher, who will retire from driving for a second time at the end of the year.
> 
> ...



http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/formula1/19489930


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 6, 2012)

Lewis


----------



## VoDe (Sep 6, 2012)

fuck yeah Lewis out from McLaren and Kimi back

tho Lotus is good too, but McLaren has more potential


----------



## Zaru (Sep 6, 2012)

You might be the only one in this thread who sees a race live this season 


Nemesis said:


> from bbc
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/formula1/19489930



I really wonder what Schumacher will do. Not winning can't be fun for him in the long run. It's not even that his car is bad, he's being completely outperformed by his younger teammate.


----------



## VoDe (Sep 6, 2012)

Schumacher should retire (again)

there's a lot young guys who deserves to get a chance in F1, like Valtteri Bottas (Williams test driver)


----------



## Zaru (Sep 6, 2012)

Although I actually wonder why Schumacher is so much worse than in his prime. I mean, we're talking about a historical record champion here. His sheer amount of points, wins, championships and "domination" feats will be hard to replicate for any driver, and he almost always did significantly better than his teammates (sure, he got the main attention in those teams, but it was still a clear difference)

Now he's not impressing anyone anymore, while even fucking Maldonado can win a race.
Is he just too old and not physically fit enough anymore? Do the cars drive too different?


----------



## VoDe (Sep 6, 2012)

he used to be bridgestone test driver, so he did get huge benefit out of that

and he has also gotten old... slower reflexes and he doesn't take risks like he used to


----------



## VoDe (Sep 6, 2012)

anyway it's Monza this weekend

can't.fucking.wait


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 6, 2012)

If hamiltion left, wouldnt mind kimi at all!


----------



## choco bao bao (Sep 6, 2012)

Zaru said:


> You might be the only one in this thread who sees a race live this season


Well it's just a couple of practice sessions since it's Friday 

But this year I wanna go more for the concert


----------



## choco bao bao (Sep 7, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _smuggled this from the bar_ 





Well technically I bought it so.


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 7, 2012)

Just go with smuggeled! it sounds better


----------



## VoDe (Sep 8, 2012)

back to the old school

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8fo73zV02d4[/YOUTUBE]

i like it when some people still overtakes without DRS


----------



## choco bao bao (Sep 9, 2012)

I would hate it if Hamilton wins today


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 9, 2012)

Go Mclaren!!!, Button or Hamilton to win it!, rather Button now since Hamilton hasent signed that new contract but one of the 2 will !


----------



## choco bao bao (Sep 9, 2012)

Better Button than Hamilton


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 9, 2012)

Either would be fine  

Its gonna start


----------



## choco bao bao (Sep 9, 2012)

Button ;____;

But yay for the Ferraris


----------



## choco bao bao (Sep 9, 2012)

Perez


----------



## Zaru (Sep 9, 2012)

Holy shit Perez. He's overtaking people like he's from a different racing league


----------



## K. (Sep 9, 2012)

kobayashi


----------



## Zaru (Sep 9, 2012)

Vettel  How did they know this several laps beforehand? They told Webber that Vettel might have a defect anytime.


----------



## K. (Sep 9, 2012)

in car telemetry is so sophisticated that they know everything about the car pretty much. If the mechanics see even a small change , it could be a huge problem.


----------



## SxR (Sep 9, 2012)

Its so weird that the people who got knocked out on the first corner in spa are on the podium now  Karma


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 9, 2012)

Hamilton with the win!!! by going to mercedes he aint gonna win no races  he better stay!


----------



## VoDe (Sep 9, 2012)

pffft Hamilton and Alonso, my two least favorite drivers

but Perez did hell of a job


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 9, 2012)

kimi is now third in the driver's standings  

that's all that matters to me honestly


----------



## choco bao bao (Sep 10, 2012)

Jαmes said:


> kimi is now third in the driver's standings
> 
> that's all that matters to me honestly


Agreed


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 10, 2012)

Kimi will win the title with no wins 

hamilton can fcuk off, that moaning little spoilt bitch


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Sep 10, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Did you guys see how Hamilton nd Perez Ignored Alonso nd just kept talking with the McKlaren Boss leaving him out of the conversation........ Hamilton Perez on the Same team would be something Special to see....

I dont want Perez to go to Ferrari.... Alonso would be the only one allowed to win when Perez is a better driver then he is. IDE like to see Perez in a stronger car like McKlaren or...... McKlaren.....  only team I respect other then My Sauber  then again Perez + Hamilton in Mercedes would be EPIC.... Sauber should trade Mercedes drivers nd with Schumi leaving Hamilton joining Perez.........

EPIC BOSS TEAM would be their name


----------



## GunningForGlory (Sep 10, 2012)

2013

Ferrari 
Alonso & Perez

McLaren
Button & Kimi 

RBR
Vettel & Webber

Mercedes
Hamilton & Nico

Though I wouldnt want Perez to go Ferrari and become Alonso's bitch


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Sep 10, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



IN 2013 I rather see this:
McKlaren 
Hamilton & Perez

Lotus Renault 
Kimi  nd Don't field a second car LIKE a BOSS
Nd WIN The Driver nd Constructor Championships 

Mercedes 
Nico & Button

Ferrari
Alonso & Bitch

RedBull
Vettel & Webber 




I rather Perez go to McLaren or Mercedes or Stay with Sauber nd forget about letting Alonso win races nd make Alonso his bitch like he should have in Malaysia(Second race of the season) nd not listen to Ferrari about letting him win.....

Fuk that shit.... I think that's why he passed him nd Massa nd that's why inside the Podium Wait Room he was ignoring him because Alonso knows Perez backed off at Malaysia only to have Ferrari say he wasn't good enough to be in Ferrari those a holes 

So he beat them at their home trak nd then had a nice talk with McLaren......
He should go there with Hamilton Kick Button out to Mercedes xD hahahahah random Boss move....  nd make "EPIC BOSS TEAM" in McLaren 
(Epic Boss team is what I call my Fictional Pairing of my favourite drivers) 
Hamilton nd Perez 

Kimi ALONE just Kimi I call

"TEAM BRO" 
Team bro is just so awesome it becomes Wolrd Champion with out even winnin a race....
 


I have to always mention Kimi
When I post 

I think we can all agree on Kimis awesomeness regardless of the team we like we also like 

TEAM BRO!! (Kimi)


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 12, 2012)

Forgot you and your long posts


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Sep 12, 2012)

Perez Future depends on Alonso Approval...... nd i dont think he will approve so i dont think Perez will go to ferrari or leave Sauber for a weaker team only a stronger one like Mercedes McLaren or Lotus but i dont think they will get him so i think he will stay at Sauber......


*Spoiler*: _Full Article_ 



When Sergio Perez was asked on Sunday whether his accomplished performance at the Italian Grand Prix might impact his chances of racing for Ferrari next season, the young Mexican, who is a member of the Italian manufacturer's driver academy, laughed and pointed at Fernando Alonso.
Related

    McLaren Mercedes' British driver Lewis Hamilton leads followed by Ferrari's Brazilian driver Felipe Massa and McLaren Mercedes' British driver Jenson Button at the Autodromo Nazionale circuit on September 9, 2012 in Monza during the Formula One Italian Grand Prix. AFP PHOTO / DIMITAR DILKOFF *** Local Caption *** 420052-01-08.jpg
    ■ Dominant win for Lewis Hamilton at Italian Grand Prix
    ■ Prancing Horse has been left red-faced in Italy
    ■ The thin red line that keeps Fernando Alonso ahead

Topic

    Fernando Alonso
    Sergio Perez
    Felipe Massa
    Canadian Grand Prix
    Sauber
    Italian Grand Prix
    Kamui Kobayashi
    Malaysian Grand Prix
    Ferrari

"Ask him," he said.

The 22-year-old Sauber driver, in a car that finished only 13th fastest in qualifying, had managed his tyres perfectly to climb through the field before, with the Ferrari president Luca di Montezemolo and the team's ever-vocal tifosi watching on, imperiously overtaking both Felipe Massa and Alonso to secure second place.

In doing so, he prevented the Prancing Horse from claiming two of the three steps of Monza's famous podium at their home grand prix.

Only three months ago, Di Montezemolo had said Perez is "one of the potential best young drivers for the future, but before putting a young driver in a Ferrari, I need more experience and more results".

Sunday's performance will surely go some way in altering Di Montezemolo's opinion. As far as auditions go, it could not have gone much better.

It was Perez's third podium of the year and his second since June - all three achieved in a car that is by no means the quickest.

In Malaysia, he could have passed Alonso for the win had he not pushed too hard and ran wide late in the race, while in Canada he climbed from 15th on the grid to finish third.

The Mexican now has 65 points in the drivers championship, 18 more than Massa, despite the Brazilian finishing fourth and achieving his best result of the season at Monza. If decisions were made on results alone, Di Montezemolo would be preparing a contract presently, but there remain two key questions regarding any possible switch.

Does Perez want to move at such a stage in his career?

And are Ferrari ready to dismiss a popular and supportive team player?

First things first, it may seem obvious, but Sauber are no Ferrari and Kamui Kobayashi is no Alonso.

Perez would be moving to a far more high-profile marque where he would be very much a No 2 driver.

Much like Michael Schumacher, Ferrari's previous idol, Alonso prefers to have a team built around him. The Spaniard signed a contract last year that will keep him in Maranello until 2016 and last week said he wants to end his career there. He does not, despite what he says publicly, enjoy competitive teammates.

Only twice in the 31 year old's F1 career has he been partnered with a driver who held his own alongside him. Jarno Trulli was Alonso's teammate at Renault in 2003 and 2004. And Alonso was paired with Lewis Hamilton at McLaren-Mercedes in 2007.

Both spells ended acrimoniously, although in the former's case it had more to do with Trulli's relationship with the team rather than any problem with Alonso.

Would Perez really want to risk his career so soon?

Would he want to transfer to a team where he would be expected to move aside - as Massa did on Sunday - to allow his teammate to inherit a podium that he himself was fighting for?

It is a scenario that has threatened to rip holes in even the most successful teams, none more recently than Red Bull Racing in 2010 when sparks flew between Sebastian Vettel and Mark Webber.

In Massa, Ferrari have a driver who appears, publicly at least, to be happy to play the supportive role.

Undoubtedly, any team that wants to fight for the constructors' championship requires two drivers who regularly bring home substantial points, but Massa's season has gradually improved since the British Grand Prix in July, and Stefano Domenicali's marque are up to third in the standings, only 46 points behind leaders Red Bull.

If Massa can continue to finish in the top five, the Brazilian should be confident of retaining his seat and Ferrari can expect to continue pushing for the constructors' title all the way down to the wire.

If Monza proves an anomaly for Massa, Perez may well have a phone call to field and a decision to make.

So will he move?

Alonso's approval is required for the switch to take place.

Ask him.


----------



## choco bao bao (Sep 15, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _while on a graduation shoot today..._ 










*Spoiler*: _driving past pan pacific_ 






didn't know they switched on those halogen lamps 24/7... seems like a waste of electricity >:


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Sep 20, 2012)

Perez MAYBE to McLaren 



Perez to McLaren it keeps turning more nd more into a real thing..
Bernie (Ecclestone) Said Schumacher would be going to SAUBER!!

and the way Saubers cars looks i could see them driven by Schumi they would be pretty beast!! 

So SChumi to Sauber according to Bernie.......

2013 Lineupif you listen to Ecclestone)

Sauber 
Kobayashi/Esteban Gutierrez && Schumi
Mercedes
Hamilton and Rosberg
McLaren
Perez and Button


here.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 23, 2012)

According to BBC commentators is that rumours are around that Perez has already signed for Ferrari next year


----------



## VoDe (Sep 23, 2012)

also Kimi will probably stay in Lotus

which is a good thing mio


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 23, 2012)

Eddie Jordan was probably more fired up than the drivers in that Q&A session lol

and it's good to see he still has those colorful shirts


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 28, 2012)

Well 2 moves confirmed for next season

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/formula1/19755236



> Lewis Hamilton is to leave McLaren after signing a three-year deal to race for Mercedes from next season.
> 
> The move, predicted by BBC Sport's Eddie Jordan earlier this month, was announced on Friday, causing huge repercussions throughout Formula 1.
> 
> ...



Hamilton to Mercedes while Perez goes to McLaren.  If Brawn can bring in his magic and McLaren go to their potential i think this can be a good move for both drivers.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 28, 2012)

Byebye Schumacher!


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Sep 28, 2012)

NON OF YOU KNOW HOW HAPPY I AM!! ONFJENDJWKBDJDENJdndnbd!!


----------



## Zaru (Sep 28, 2012)

I can tell from your set that you like Perez


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm glad he went to McLaren rather than Ferrari, tbh I don't think any good driver should even think about going there until Alonso has left otherwise they know what will happen.

"Alonso is faster than you please confirm you understand."


----------



## VoDe (Sep 28, 2012)

Now i hope that Kovalainen gets to Sauber, or to any better car than catherhamshitbox


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Oct 1, 2012)

SERGIO PLAN B at Mercedes and McLaren..

Link removed


Perez was Mercedes' 'plan B' after Hamilton - Sergio Perez was another Formula One driver candidate to oust Michael Schumacher at Mercedes, a German magazine claimed on Monday.

Auto Motor und Sport said it means the great seven time World Champion was therefore only the third choice to line up alongside Nico Rosberg in 2013, after Lewis Hamilton and Mexican Perez.o
Ultimately, Mercedes secured its number one choice Hamilton, leaving McLaren to sign Mexican Perez to succeed him, and Schumacher out in the cold.

Prior to signing Hamilton, "the Silver Arrows bosses had stretched out their feelers to the Mexican (Perez)," journalist Michael Schmidt claimed.

It remains a fact, however, that Schumacher could have definitely kept his seat if, early in the summer, he exercised an active and unilateral 'option' for 2013.

"Why play poker until October when the best time to extend the contract had already come?" Schmidt wondered rhetorically.

"Had he signed after qualifying in Monte Carlo, Hamilton would never have been a topic."

A Mercedes insider is quoted as saying: "Michael's stalling until October forced Mercedes to think about alternatives."

But other issues were also at play, including Ross Brawn, Norbert Haug and Niki Lauda's task in convincing the paymasters in Stuttgart to sign a new Concorde Agreement and keep the three pointed star in Formula One.

Correspondent Schmidt said the task was easier when pitching the contemporary star Hamilton or the "fresh blood" of 22 year old rising sensation Perez, rather than "the 43 year old veteran".

So Hamilton will join Rosberg in Mercedes' 2013 garage, but only after his final title tilt with his boyhood marque McLaren is done and dusted.

It could be an awkward last six races in one shade of silver, but McLaren boss Martin Whitmarsh insists he is not worried.

"Lewis has assured me that at the moment he is a McLaren driver and he's focused on winning," he told the BBC.

"He will be professional, the team will be professional around him and we will be seeing if we can do the best job we can."


----------



## Sann (Oct 6, 2012)

Vettel on pole in Suzuka


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Oct 9, 2012)

Sann said:


> Vettel on pole in Suzuka



he also won the whole thing im not a fan.. im a Perez Hamilton Kimi fan.. nd now kinda McLaren.. but still Sauber..


----------



## Sann (Oct 11, 2012)

宮本Musashi said:


> he also won the whole thing



I know 
Vettel is my number one, but I'm also crossing my fingers for Button

Can't wait for the next race this weekend


----------



## VoDe (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## Jαmes (Oct 12, 2012)

lol vode


----------



## Sann (Oct 13, 2012)

:rofl
Some people have way to much time^^ Great nontheless


Sooo Webber is on pole in Korea & Vettel's 2nd. Hamilton starts from 3rd- this is going to be interesting


----------



## VoDe (Oct 13, 2012)




----------



## Jαmes (Oct 14, 2012)

lol korean organizers suck. Good show for vettel though. Made the fight for the finish all the more interesting.


----------



## VoDe (Oct 14, 2012)

well done Vettel, well done


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 14, 2012)

Hamilton, get used to mid grid finishes, youll be there alot next year 

Perez and Button gonna bore the shit out of everyone with their smooth driving style 

The fuck is Massa still doing at Ferrari? It should be Kimi 

If Kobayashi gets dropped next year, i claim racism 

Vettel owns Asia


----------



## Sann (Oct 14, 2012)

Vettel did a fantastic drive


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 14, 2012)

i want kimi in a faster car.


----------



## VoDe (Oct 14, 2012)

well who doesn't james... who doesn't


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 14, 2012)

Well Kimi doesnt really have much option

RB are set, when does Webbers contract run up?
MacLaren going with Team Bore
Feraria wont have anyone go near Nando, plus previous history

Lotus just gotta up their game next season fo sure


----------



## Lightning Strike (Oct 14, 2012)

Webber signed a 1-year extension earlier this year with Red Bull, so his contract is up after next season.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Oct 14, 2012)

Lightning Strike said:


> Webber signed a 1-year extension earlier this year with Red Bull, so his contract is up after next season.



GOOD, so he can piss off soon


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 14, 2012)

Gangam styling on the chequered flag lol

But how much bad luck did Hamilton want in one race.  Twice something got caught in his car causing it to slow down.

Massa was known to ask Ferrari to make Alonso let him pass so he could chase down Webber.  Just imagine how that.

Massa: Ferrari I am faster than Alonso please confirm you understand.

Ferrari: WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU DOING GOING FASTER THAN YOUR LORD AND MASTER SLOW DOWN NOW!!  (this is why no driver worth their salt would even want to be in ferrari while Alonso is there)


----------



## Sann (Oct 17, 2012)

What do you guys think of the idea of Vettel switching to Ferrari? 
I can't picture him & Alonso working together in a team


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 17, 2012)

If Alonso is there he won't go, especially if he wins this year and Alonso doesn't next.  Alonso will not be a number 2 driver, neither will vettel and Ferrari is not a team that allows both drivers to race.


----------



## Sann (Oct 27, 2012)

Vettel on pole in India


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 3, 2012)

Oops, Vettel disqualified, starts from last place tomorrow.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 3, 2012)

Ferrari are out to make sure the FIA follow their tune again it seems.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Nov 3, 2012)

αshɘs said:


> Oops, Vettel disqualified, starts from last place tomorrow.



I missed it, what happened?


----------



## Jαmes (Nov 4, 2012)

fuel infringement apparently lol. 

i hope maldonado fucks webber and hamilton up to set kimi his overdue victory


----------



## Lightning Strike (Nov 4, 2012)

Fuel infringement... In qualifying? How strange.

Won't be awake for this race sadly, but go Webber!


----------



## Santoryu (Nov 4, 2012)

Alonso destroys              

Excellent move.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Nov 4, 2012)

KIMIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## Zaru (Nov 4, 2012)

Congrats to Kimi. 
But the man of the race was clearly Vettel. Finished 3 seconds behind Alonso after starting from the pit in last position, I mean fuck. That's a display of power.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 4, 2012)

Fuck yeah, Kimi! And well done Vettel.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 4, 2012)

Iceman wins Iceman wins


----------



## Jαmes (Nov 4, 2012)

kimi won! 

i chose sleep over watching this race and although i don't regret it, it would have been nice to watch kimi win that thriller. weeeeeeeeeeeee! this should give him better chances at keeping that third spot. 

and great job for vettel too. alonso is clearly not happy


----------



## kayanathera (Nov 4, 2012)

KIMIII
I loved the conversation with his engineer
-OK Kimi I will give you indications from time to time
-Leave me alone


----------



## choco bao bao (Nov 5, 2012)

Kimi


----------



## Sann (Nov 5, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Congrats to Kimi.
> But the man of the race was clearly Vettel. Finished 3 seconds behind Alonso after starting from the pit in last position, I mean fuck. That's a display of power.



Couldn't agree more  Also the Iceman did an excellent job!

Championship is still open! There's no space for mistakes


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 6, 2012)

Question, if Alonso crashes out in next race and Vettel gets himself 26 points clear do you think the FIA will find some way to demote vettel cause his car breached rule x line unknown of paragraph y.


----------



## VoDe (Nov 9, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LtaulxTt0Gc[/YOUTUBE]

just awesome


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 11, 2012)

So the question is.

Who will win the cham....

No the real important question really is as follows.

Who here has got the "Leave me alone I know what I am doing." T-shirt

(Yes I know it was only given to lotus staff but i saw at few being sold online on ebay.  Naughty lotus people)


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Nov 15, 2012)

The only important thing here is that Perez is going to McLaren.. Great season team-!!


----------



## Sann (Nov 17, 2012)

Showdown in the wild, wild west


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Nov 17, 2012)

The wild Wild West is California ,Nevada ,Arizona ,and New Mexico.... so no sorry Texas is more a less Part of Southern Culture. Coy Boy Culture but not a part of the Wild West..... Sorry but look at a map it's not on the West Side it's smack bottom Center but more towards the East...


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 18, 2012)

So Ferrari deliberately do something to massa to make him have a 5 place grid penalty.  FIA won't do anything to ferrari for the obvious cheat i bet.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 18, 2012)

Nemesis said:


> So Ferrari deliberately do something to massa to make him have a 5 place grid penalty.  FIA won't do anything to ferrari for the obvious cheat i bet.



RTL said it best.
Massa is Ferrari's sacrificial lamb nothing more.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 18, 2012)

The money must be good cause i think i'd rather go drive in NASCAR or Indy than be a bitch to someone even if it is Ferrari.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Nov 18, 2012)

Nemesis said:


> So Ferrari deliberately do something to massa to make him have a 5 place grid penalty.  FIA won't do anything to ferrari for the obvious cheat i bet.



was it a dick move? yes
but theres nothing in the rules saying you cant do it! 

Massa is a bitch


----------



## Jαmes (Nov 19, 2012)

was massa's fault anyway for a poor performance all year long. well except for the last few races i guess. 

also, i do hope kimi gets to keep his third place.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 19, 2012)

Well lets be honest if in the first 6 races Massa beats alonso every race and is in good form for that championship they would still make him give it up for alonso.


----------



## Jαmes (Nov 22, 2012)

i wouldn't think so, but what do i know?


----------



## VoDe (Nov 23, 2012)

Wow

Coca-Cola sponsors Lotus using burn energy drink



good bye money issues


----------



## Sann (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm rooting for Vettel. Nuff said


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 24, 2012)

So massa infront of alonso.

At what point will Ferrari make adjustments to massa to put him back 5 places.


----------



## VoDe (Nov 24, 2012)

Sann said:


> I'm rooting for Vettel. Nuff said



same here

well he's my favorite driver after Kimi anyway...

i wonder why


----------



## GunningForGlory (Nov 24, 2012)

Ferrari can go fcuk themselve

hope the rain they pray for comes

and crashes ALonso into the barriers


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 24, 2012)

First corner Alonso tries to over take Massa who doesn't see him and they both go off.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 25, 2012)

VETTEL 

And Schumacher letting him pass


----------



## Jαmes (Nov 25, 2012)

that was a nice race, although i didn't see it lol. good for vettel and good for red bull. alonso was so close, but even if shumi really did just let vettel pass, it still wouldn't have been enough for alonso to win  

anyway, i'm so glad hamilton didn't overtake kimi's third place pek


----------



## Zaru (Nov 25, 2012)

Oh my god you guys should have seen Alonso's face after the race ended. The camera zoomed into his soul-crushed eyes. I felt sorry for him


----------



## VoDe (Nov 25, 2012)

Vettel won the championship, and Kimi is 3rd 

just awesome


----------



## Jαmes (Nov 25, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Oh my god you guys should have seen Alonso's face after the race ended. The camera zoomed into his soul-crushed eyes. I felt sorry for him



i saw that part though. but huge props to him for being a great sport and still managing to enjoy (even if it was just in pretense) the podium finish, the ferrari 2-3, and his partner's first podium in a very long while. 

ferrari showed strength in the last few races of the season. hopefully they can retain the momentum come march next year. 



VoDe said:


> Vettel won the championship, and Kimi is 3rd
> 
> just awesome



the second part is what i'm most happy about


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 25, 2012)

Grats, Vettel. This has been a good season.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Nov 25, 2012)

your tears taste sweet

thats for booting out Kimi with your Santander blood money


----------



## Jαmes (Nov 25, 2012)

^ 

damn i wish lotus would step their shit up.


----------



## VoDe (Nov 25, 2012)

maybe in the next year

now that they got more sponsors and shit


----------



## Sann (Nov 25, 2012)

Best thing about the race (besides Vettel winning championship):

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_vDG3NOiqAE&feature=g-all-lik[/YOUTUBE]

:rofl Dat Iceman^^


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Nov 25, 2012)

McLaren Tooned Episode 12 
Is amazing you guys should watch the whole TOONED series on YouTube it's amazing I love it.. The Ending is awesome-!!


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 25, 2012)

I'm laughing at some comments on other message boards calling Vettel average and telling us to look up his Torro Rosso time.... Like when he took a below average car to win before red bull even got a win.  Yes i know it was in the rain but in the rain that is what really sorts out average drivers and great ones.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Nov 26, 2012)

HOW DID THEY NOT CRASH?! 

Learn Perez, Maldo, Grojean etc


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Nov 27, 2012)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> HOW DID THEY NOT CRASH?!
> 
> Learn Perez, Maldo, Grojean etc



HEY-!! They crash Perez.. Even Vettel got taken out by Senna.. So don't you bad mouth Perez... Perez happens to get crashed a lot by Grosjean Maldonado Senna and when ever random other drivers have a troll moment.... They Troll perez
 Perez doesn't crash people and he didn't Crash Hamilton.. Also what about Schumacker crashing Perez a lot last year.. Perez successfully avoided him and Schumi even ended up on a wall at Singapore last year after tryin to crash Perez's tires.. Don't try to make Perez look like Maldonado and Grosjean he's been in a lot of Crashes but he hasn't caused them.. Webbed and Vettel have been in a lot of crashes too also not caused them.. Intact webber fucks up more then Perez he could be a Championship contender if he didn't fuck up all the time all these people Crashing Kartijegean "Top" drivers Vettel Button Webber all 3 have crashed Kartijegean randomly even after he gave them the racin line they still manage to run into him... And what's with Schumi last season crashing Perez somuch.... I noticed I'm a Perez fan I didn't complain because Schumi always ended up on a wall and it felt like sweet Victory Schumis FAILED attacks on Perez..


----------



## VoDe (Nov 28, 2012)

Williams confirm *Bottas* and Maldonado for 2013

finally


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 28, 2012)

Ferrari are planning to appeal Vettels position in the last race cause they say he passed a torro rosso under a yellow flag.

But ALL videos that is shown is actually showing the marshall waving a green flag.  But the spanish and italians are QQing over it.


----------



## Sumon (Nov 29, 2012)

Sebastian Vettel has no case to answer, say FIA, as Ferrari request clarification over Red Bull driver's controversial overtake.


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Nov 29, 2012)

Yeah Vettel won fair and square.... Ferrari does alot of crying and shady shit and call everyone else on small mistakes or NOTHING sometimes.. Kinda funny..

But now let's talk about next years cars yeah????

My pecking order for 2013 (cars based not drivers)
1. McLaren
2. RedBull
3. Lotus
4. Ferrari
5. Sauber
6. Mercedez
7. Force India
8. STR
9. Caterham
10. Marrusia

(I feel like I missed some one that's all the teams right??)


The RedBull and McLaren and Sauber should be evolutions of their Current cars.. While Lotus has said they will essentially develop new areas of the car and Williams all ways redevelops all areas of their car it's who they are expect something new with small traces of the past.. Ferrari has to do the same because the car now is filled with issues all caused by a faulty Wind tunnel screwed up all their work everything was off they ran and maid everything on false data for the longest time...... /: sad a wind tunnel is why Alonso didn't become champion this year wind tunnel Trolled 

ToroRosso will basically be a lesser RedBull as always and ForceIndia is investing more money next season like the big boys.. I want to see what they do.. 

HRT bye bye kinda sad.. 
And Caterham idk I wish they do better idk they need to not be a back marker team like Marrusia and they will surely continue to develop but At a low rate... Idk expect them to be in the back...


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 30, 2012)

^ You did miss a car in your list.  Williams 

TBH I think the top 3 will remain the usual Red Bull, McLaren and Ferrari.  Especially if finally McLaren can get rid of the reliability problems that caused them issues this season and in many ways cost Lewis a chance at the title.

Mercedez have basically been developing their car since mid season giving up on this year way back when.  Last time they did that as Honda they came out with a beast of a car that blew away the rivals for the first half of the season.  Doubt the same will happen again but I can see them and Lotus pushing the top teams more.

Williams and Sauber will i feel be fighting for 6th and 7th.

The others don't really interest me, they seem to be there just to see how long it takes for them to be lapped, in many ways I am not sad to see HRT go because they were perhaps the worst of the bunch and had no place on the track.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Dec 1, 2012)

Koba linked to Lotus?! 

Dat Kimi & Koba dream team


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Dec 1, 2012)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> Koba linked to Lotus?!
> 
> Dat Kimi & Koba dream team



This maid me happy-!!
Kamui Kimi-!!

Yeah this would mean that BOTH Sauber F1 2012 drivers left Sauber for TOP teams for the 2013 season if it works out for Kamui that is...  I hope it does..


----------



## VoDe (Dec 8, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oe73fex_E1Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 24, 2012)

Awesome Kimi video , made me laugh 

Unfortunately Kamui didn't got to lotus, instead they got Grosjean...
I am really disappointed because  kamui is a good driver and he definitely deserves a spot in f1.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 30, 2012)

I guess it would seem if McLaren set up their car around.  If they go for both then it will be interesting.  If they set up for Button this year I can see Button challenging for the title with Perez as a top rear gunner.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Dec 30, 2012)

Would somebody be kind enough to summarize the driver moves that have occurred so far? I'm behind on all the news.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 31, 2012)

Ferrari No Change
Red Bull No change
Mclaren Hamilton out Perez in
Lotus I think no change
Mercs Hamilton in Schumacher retires


Those i would say the big team transfers but for full list 



 Just click the list of F1 teams at the bottom it basically tells who is where for next season.


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Jan 2, 2013)

Most team have decided their line ups 

*RedBull Racing*
S. Vettel & M. Webber 
*Ferrari *
F. Alnso & F. Massa 
*McLaren*
Jensen Ro-Button & Sergio "Hola" Perez
*Lotus *
Kimi Raikonen & R. Grosjean 
*Mercedez *
N. Rosberg & L. Hamilton
*Sauber *
N. Hulkenberg &  E. Gutierrez 
*Force India *
TBD & TBD >>>possibly Paul Di Resta (to be confirmed) 
*Williams *
P. Maldonado & V. Bottas 
*STR *
J. Vergnie & D. Ricciardo 
*Caterham *
C. Pic & TBD 
*Marrusia *
M. Chillton & T. Glock 


The empty seat at Force India is interesting because it is said that their are 9 candidates for this seat amongst them many young drivers Mostly Reserve drivers and   Bruno Senna and Kamui Kobayashi Buemi Algersuari Thay type of guys.. So who they announce will be awesome to partner up with Di Resta if they indeed confirm that They will keep Paul.. The whole Force India thing is interesting.. 

Next year I'm looking forward to McLaren and Sauber..

Hope this helps look out for Force India News Updates and the last seat open at Caterham.. Peace..


----------



## VoDe (Jan 25, 2013)

Lotus F1 Team’s E21 will be the first 2013 Formula 1 contender to be exposed to the world with an online reveal on Monday 28th January.

can't wait


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Jan 30, 2013)

Marussia has let go of Timo Glock and are looking for a Pay Driver..
Force India still not official on who they will have with Paul Di Rest nd Caterham still one open seat..

3 open seats still with cars being presented..


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Jan 30, 2013)

NEW UPDATE>>>

X

This is another article on the same thing..

Scorpion Racing a Canadian American team would do the sport well having a team from the U.S. actively supporting the sport might prompt some more people to support F1 in the US. 

It think its a plus I hope they make it.
If they do indeed just take the 2012 HRT car and create a small evolution of it they would not challenge Caterham or Marussia but it would provide them with a solid starting point.. Before truly entering F1 in the 2014 season maybe with a stronger engine perhaps an American one like GM or Ford powered and become an ambassador of the sport in the US.. I think it's a great idea that they might save the few bits and peaces worth Saving.. I know HRT is a huge underdog but if its one thing Americans like is an underdog team.. they would be able to acquire good drivers too "IF" they come late into the sport they can get guys like; Bruno Senna ,Algersuari ,Glock to name a few..

I can see this team with a strong fanbase in the US..
Maybe in 2014 with a stronger engine..


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 30, 2013)

Won't work, there isn't the F1 fanbase in the US which is why F1 keeps changing its mind weather it wants to be there or not.  Also the last thing F1 needs is a team around the HRT level.  If a new team were to come in then it would have to already be at mid pack to challenge once in a while for podium positions.


----------



## VoDe (Feb 2, 2013)

guess who has a steering wheel like this


----------



## VoDe (Feb 2, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Lotus_ 













*Spoiler*: _Ferrari_


----------



## VoDe (Feb 2, 2013)

Lotus looks like a beast compared to Ferrari imo


----------



## VoDe (Feb 2, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vaghots8YMw&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

Presentation of the Sauber C32-Ferrari - Sauber F1 Team (live)


----------



## Lightning Strike (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks for the updates VoDe.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 3, 2013)

I wonder what Lotus will put up on their official fan facebook page when the next car is revealed.  Some of their posts are quite funny.


----------



## Iceman7 (Feb 10, 2013)

Rumor has it that Narain Karthikeyan may get the other Force India seat.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 11, 2013)

Seriously, so many and better drivers deserves  F1 spot more than karthikeyan....

Anyway, what do you guys think about 2014 v6 turbo engines, how much you think FIA will limit their power?


----------



## Zaru (Feb 11, 2013)

FIA will always limit the cars SOMEHOW, otherwise lap speeds would be over 10% shorter than in the 90s by now through natural progression. Tracks are changed to slow down drivers as well.


----------



## Iceman7 (Feb 11, 2013)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Seriously, so many and better drivers deserves  F1 spot more than karthikeyan....


When your only points come from the farce that is the 2005 US GP, there's something wrong. I honestly think Kobash should get the seat.


----------



## VoDe (Feb 12, 2013)

Heikki or Kobayashi should get the spot


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Feb 13, 2013)

Heikki is mediocre he is old and won't ever challenge in his life for a world Championship.. He's the type of drivers that retires and is eventually forgotten.. Kobayashi has potential But I feel Bruno Senna has more skill then some drivers who have seats and he should have a seat.. Max Chilton is an example of a crapy driver.. Let's just hope he doesn't ruin a race by crashing or afect the championship with his lack of skill..


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Feb 13, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2sASLFqz2Q


Kobayashi will run a Ferrari in LMS..


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 14, 2013)

Isnt Heikki like in the same boat like Webber was in Jaguar  ?
Just imagine Weber in a different average car, you expect him to do well ?


----------



## MunchKing (Feb 17, 2013)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Anyway, what do you guys think about 2014 v6 turbo engines, how much you think FIA will limit their power?



I wasn't happy with the end of the V12 era. I can live with yet another change in engine configuration. Let the engineers go nuts and see what they can squeeze out of those engines. But they better not change to flat fours, or I'll just go watch rally instead.

As for limiting the engines, the FIA will probably limit the revs and engine displacement, as they do now.

With an update coming the year after when one or two teams have found a way to get an advantage by abusing a loophole.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 18, 2013)

They should stop trying to limit the speed of the cars and drivers and just allow the teams to go at it.  If they can afford to keep up they will, if they can't then hopefully they will fall by the wayside and be replaced by those that can.

The sport needs less HRTs, Marussias and other teams that barely make the 107% time and try to bring in more power houses like Ferarri, McLaren, Redbull etc.


----------



## Iceman7 (Feb 19, 2013)

Williams is the last team to reveal their 2013 car.

dat uh... nose?


----------



## Xin (Feb 19, 2013)

As a German I'll root for Vettel.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 19, 2013)

Can't help but root for Red Bull and thus Vettel since it's owned by an Austrian

But I always like it when underdog teams (middlefield and worse) score unexpected wins or podium positions, like Maldonado last year


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Feb 19, 2013)

I don't care about William and I dislike Maldonado he is an idiot driver unsafe.. I hope he doesn't ruin races this year.. Also I hope Grosjean doesn't ruin any races this year either-!!

But their car looks very similar to the Ferrari..


----------



## VoDe (Feb 19, 2013)

Bottaz will beat Maldonado in Williamsvwithout any bigger problem

after all

only one of them has a real talent, not just big sponsors


----------



## Iceman7 (Feb 20, 2013)

I know he's might not win the Title as long as Vettel and Red Bull are together, but I can see Kimi win a race or two this season.


----------



## VoDe (Feb 20, 2013)

who says he can't win

it was rather close in the last season(no really)

but they do have a lot better car this year


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Feb 20, 2013)

VoDe said:


> Bottaz will beat Maldonado in Williamsvwithout any bigger problem
> 
> after all
> 
> only one of them has a real talent, not just big sponsors





Pay Driver are a problem but they would not be able to aford giving Bottas a chance with out the SPONSOSHIP of Maldonado.. So its not that bad.. i just  hope he doesnt fuck up any races for ANY driver.. and if he crashes can it just be him alone into some sand or something safe like that..


----------



## Iceman7 (Feb 21, 2013)

VoDe said:


> who says he can't win
> 
> it was rather close in the last season(no really)
> 
> but they do have a lot better car this year



you do have a point, I just have a feeling Red Bull is going to go for 4 straight.

Not to mention it is Kimi and he (in my eyes) made Lotus relevant for the first time in a while last year, so anything is possible I guess.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Feb 21, 2013)

I hope that Perez fails this year 

He only finished like 6 points ahed of Koba-Sama and Koba got bumped off the paddock 

I hop that loser pay driver at Sauber flops too


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 24, 2013)

i blame Bernie for this shitty sponsor fiasco and the teams, like they want to do well in championship but pay nothing,freaking greedy pigs, so many good drivers losing spots due to that.


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Feb 24, 2013)

Cesc Fabregas said:


> I hope that Perez fails this year
> 
> He only finished like 6 points ahed of Koba-Sama and Koba got bumped off the paddock
> 
> I hop that loser pay driver at Sauber flops too




Why do you single out the Two Mexicans-?? What about 
Chilton and all the other pay drivers-??

There more of them in other team NON Mexican..

Besides Esteban Gutierrez is a very fast driver he has strong sponsorship but speed and tire management skills to go with it 3rd place in GP2 last season isn't luck or due to sponsorship and Sauber have been helping Esteban and nurturing him since BEFORE Telmex the big sponsor came into the picture they have invested 3 years of development with him since the BMW Era he was actually brought to the teams attention because he won the Formula BMW series (a sub series yes but still amazing) at a young age they then helped him into GP3 where he did great and two Seasons in GP2 then after to further his development.. TELMEX just happened to come to Sauber with Sergio because they were actually going to Buy out the Honda team and make "Scuderia Telmex F1" but ended up deciding it makes more sense to sponsor a team I yore not in the car making business.. So they sponsored Sergio a Driver who also did great in GP2 before entering Formula 1:

Sergio said it best "Sponsoship might buy you a seat but never the results" he said said that to those who still doubt his talent despite what he did in Monza and Other places..

But we will see..

Anyways Sergio and Esteban DO have VERY big Sponsors BUT-!!

They are also very talented and have passed trough GP2 and other development series as Champions Unlike 

Max Chilton and alot of the other Rookie Drivers out on the Grid.. So try not to hate..


We will see soon-!! Both Esteban and Sergio will do amazingly-!! And we will see how Sergio Stacks up with a competitive car..


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Feb 26, 2013)

NECK BEARD SOURCE

Esteban HAS an ACTIVE 4 Year Contract with Sauber F1

They have had a program's involved with his development for the past 3 years this Formula 1 Debut being the culmination of such program's successful conclusion since he has risen past:

Formula BMW- CHAMPION
GP3- CHAMPION
GP2- 3rd Place

Repetitively- he has also had strong runs in series like:
British F3
Formula 3 EuroSeries 
Formula BMW USA
GP2 Asia Series..

He is a a contracted PAYED driver a 4 year Deal Employe of the Sauber F1 Team-!! He gets PAYED-!! To drive-!! His promotion has been given to him due to the simple fact he has consistently shown improvement in his ability to drive successively faster and faster cars at Championship contending speeds-!! 

ESTEBAN Gutierrez is NOT a Pay Driver he is PAYED to drive-!!

ALSO he has MORE career wins in Sub Divisions then the following Drivers COMBINED-!!

Charles Pic ,
Giedo van der Garde ,
Max Chilton ,
Luiz Razia

Esteban Is NOT A pay driver and
Sergio has talent nearly winnin Grand Pix in a car not capable of doing so-!! 

If he could hunt down Alonso in a Sauber let's see him a  McLaren now-!!


Sergio Perez Fastest man out in Barcelona so far..
Kids faster then everyone else and he's 23.. With 2 seasons of Formula 1 experience 3 Podiums that is MORE experience then Hamilton at the same age or Button at the same age-!!


----------



## Iceman7 (Feb 28, 2013)

Adrian Sutil back to Force India...

...but Luiz Razia's Marussia seat may be in jeopardy even before his rookie year begins.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Feb 28, 2013)

宮本Musashi said:


> Why do you single out the Two Mexicans-?? What about
> Chilton and all the other pay drivers-??
> 
> There more of them in other team NON Mexican..
> .



lol becuase Perez & Guit are both linked to Koba being kicked out  Though all pay drivers should get out, about from Maldonado, his like Montoya, a crazy bastard 

i dont give a damn about the other pay drivers 

Mercedes trying to buy their way into winning, lets see how that ends up.......


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 1, 2013)

Lol Montoya, i doubt there is gonna be such dangerous driver liek him and Sato


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 11, 2013)

Hmm , Kimi seems to be troubled by Lotus reliability , we gonna get a Mclaren deja vouz


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Mar 15, 2013)

McLaren both Button and Perez are struggling with the Ride hight and tire degradation caused by that on the McLaren Witmarsh has admitted they don't know what's wrong he said "right now there's alot of head sracthching" at McLaren which is not a good way to start the season... Not a good way to start....... 
Why did they go Pull Rod....... It has a higher ride hight and causes more tire degradation compared to what the other team have going on also Ferrari Allready has a year using pullrod so they will know how to compensate McLaren onbviusly needed to spend more one understanding thy suspension ride hight and The balance differences this causes on the nose and perhaps understeer an what effects that ultimately has on the tires......

It's a good thing these are the best drivers on the grid when it comes t taking care of tires or they could be slower... The problem is they don't currently have very large window in which the tires give them good speed..... I'm honestly pretty nervous for the Drivers I wanted button to win again and Perez to do great.... 2nd place but like this McLaren will be lucky in they get points.....


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 17, 2013)

yahooooooooooooo raikkonen wins!!!!


----------



## GunningForGlory (Mar 17, 2013)

yeeeeeeeeeeah!! Kimi!

lol MacLaren, jesus what was that?! 9th and 13th?!

Hamilton did well, 5th in that shit box of a car.

Alonso looks danagerous again

I dont think Webber will EVER get a good start off the grid......


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 17, 2013)

I think Webber started when there were still showing Green lights when the red went out.  So you know he still waits for that green light.


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 18, 2013)

that wasn't a very encouraging race from perez and from jenson too for that matter. they have more to prove now in malaysia.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 18, 2013)

It's more that McLaren's cars are shit at the moment, maybe even more so than when Brawn did the whole run away with title year where McLaren were no where near the front of the grid till 2nd half.

I bet Lewis took a look of how McLaren went yesterday and thought "Glad I am not there anymore."


----------



## Shaz (Mar 20, 2013)

Quite amusing seeing Perez on qualifying, those super softs 

McLaren not doing great. Looking good at Mercedes though, you see the development has paid off.


----------



## Santoryu (Mar 20, 2013)

Congrats to Kimi. I really hope Kimi or Alonso win it this year, but I have a feeling that Vettel will snatch it again.

Alonso has been the best driver for the past 3 years or so.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Mar 20, 2013)

Great race by Kimi, glad to see him win. Glad to see him finally smile, it can be added to that disturbingly small google image search result.


----------



## Iceman7 (Mar 20, 2013)

Kimi ran a awesome race, he hasn't lost his touch it seems, and I thought the race was going to be a Vettel rapefest.

Sutil would of had a podium if it rained. Speaking of rain...

It's Malaysia time! The site of Kimi's first win in 2003.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Mar 20, 2013)

Does it rain any more frequently at any track than it does in Malaysia?


----------



## Knuckles the Echidna (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm suprized Danica Patrick stop doing formula one racing.


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 23, 2013)

hmm it looks like kimi is starting the first two races in the same position. will he finish them in the same way?


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 24, 2013)

Hamilton


----------



## Zaru (Mar 24, 2013)

Oh god when I read about what Hamilton did  Old habits die hard eh


----------



## GunningForGlory (Mar 24, 2013)

Dat HamiltonPitStop 

lol fucking Vettel! 

this sums up Nico & Webber today


----------



## Shaz (Mar 24, 2013)

Great race, although disappointing for Webber. Vettel should of taken that team order to be honest, shows how Mercedes drivers were more mature during a similar situation. 

Hamilton's pit


----------



## Sure (Mar 24, 2013)

Oh dear


----------



## GunningForGlory (Mar 24, 2013)

Giving the finger at 219kph


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 24, 2013)

Oh, Hamilton  And I loved the guys in the boxes, telling him to go ahead

Well, it's just his second race, I guess it's understable, but still funny


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 24, 2013)

Honestly if I had spent all my life in one team then went to another with similar colours I think I would have done the same.  But still got to laugh I bet Hamilton and Mclaren crew all did afterwards.


----------



## Bontakun (Mar 25, 2013)

And now for some some shameless advertising. An NF-based racing game is starting. Check it out 


Thanks for listening.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 25, 2013)

Shaz said:


> Great race, although disappointing for Webber. Vettel should of taken that team order to be honest, shows how Mercedes drivers were more mature during a similar situation.
> 
> Hamilton's pit



Sorry but no Vettel is out there to race, no matter if the most likely contender to the title is off the track and scoring no points you can't let an opportunity pass no matter if it is your team mate or not.

Answer this.

Would Prost, Senna, Schumacher, Piquet and the like have sat back just because it was their team mate?  Of course not they would have gone for it like Vettel and that is one of the reasons these lot are considered the all time greats.

To quote Senna:

"By being a racing driver you are under risk all the time. By being a racing driver means you are racing with other people. *And if you no longer go for a gap that exists, you are no longer a racing driver because we are competing, we are competing to win.* And the main motivation to all of us is to compete for victory, it's not to come 3rd, 4th, 5th or 6th. "


----------



## Lightning Strike (Mar 25, 2013)

Nemesis said:


> Sorry but no Vettel is out there to race, no matter if the most likely contender to the title is off the track and scoring no points you can't let an opportunity pass no matter if it is your team mate or not.
> 
> Answer this.
> 
> ...



You've misunderstood the situation then. Webber was told by the team that they had a large gap from 3rd & 4th, so he was told to start looking after the car. He turned his engines down and started coasting, as per the team orders. Vettel was told the same thing, except he didn't listen to the team, nearly put the 2 cars in jeopardy with his overtaking moves and raced ahead. Webber would have won the race if the team didn't give him the orders to look after the car. Webber was robbed of his win by his _own teammate_ because he was the only one who obeyed the team orders, which is unfair in every sense.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Mar 26, 2013)

Tbh, MS would not have said Sorry afterwards 

If Vettel was like ''Deal with it bitch '' we would be ok with it 

but instead was like ''Im sorry ''


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 26, 2013)

Lightning Strike said:


> You've misunderstood the situation then. Webber was told by the team that they had a large gap from 3rd & 4th, so he was told to start looking after the car. He turned his engines down and started coasting, as per the team orders. Vettel was told the same thing, except he didn't listen to the team, nearly put the 2 cars in jeopardy with his overtaking moves and raced ahead. Webber would have won the race if the team didn't give him the orders to look after the car. Webber was robbed of his win by his _own teammate_ because he was the only one who obeyed the team orders, which is unfair in every sense.



Webber should have just told the team to screw themselves like Vettel did.  If you want the championship then when you are in the car you look out for yourself and no one else.  Lets say that Vettel wins the championship by less than 5 points, it will show that what he did was the right thing to do.

The only way the drivers will ever really care about team orders and gun for the championship is if they only have constructors championship.  Former drivers of all teams have always said time and again the same thing.  When you are in the car there are no team mates, every driver is a rival who is just in the way.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Mar 27, 2013)

Nemesis said:


> Webber should have just told the team to screw themselves like Vettel did.  If you want the championship then when you are in the car you look out for yourself and no one else.  Lets say that Vettel wins the championship by less than 5 points, it will show that what he did was the right thing to do.
> 
> The only way the drivers will ever really care about team orders and gun for the championship is if they only have constructors championship.  Former drivers of all teams have always said time and again the same thing.  When you are in the car there are no team mates, every driver is a rival who is just in the way.



I can assure you from now on that Webber will be saying "fuck the team, I'm going to win". But he shouldn't have been punished for doing the right thing. I can understand your point, but I don't agree with it.


----------



## Vault (Apr 13, 2013)

Tomorrow's race should be interesting. Different strategies all round. Should be entertaining.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Apr 13, 2013)

My goodness, poor Webber.


----------



## Vault (Apr 13, 2013)

Webber has been getting screwed lately.


----------



## Jαmes (Apr 14, 2013)

don't care much for webber but excellent driving by alonso and kimi!


----------



## Zaru (Apr 14, 2013)

Not a good race for Red Bull but now we have a bunch of drivers at the top close together in the points again. Makes everything more exciting.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Apr 14, 2013)

For sure. It's much more exciting to watch when you don't know who's going to win the race.


----------



## Shaz (May 7, 2013)

This break is so long. :c

I sense something good coming in for Spain though.


----------



## Golden Witch (May 9, 2013)

New 12 Point Rule is fucking stupid IMO.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 15, 2013)

Golden Witch said:


> New 12 Point Rule is fucking stupid IMO.


Did i miss something ?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 26, 2013)

I swear to go this  Perez holds a grudge against Kimi, 3rd time in a row he tries to destroy Kimi's race, seriously, the Grosjean of 2013 is in Mclaren it seems.


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 29, 2013)

i'm losing hope for kimi


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 30, 2013)

These curbs are lethal, they have already destroyed 3 left rear tyres


----------



## Vault (Jun 30, 2013)

What is up with these tyres.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 30, 2013)

Vettel lost drive


----------



## Zaru (Jun 30, 2013)

Well, this will eat away Vettel's buffer between Alonso and Kimi


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 30, 2013)

Would have if Lotus didn't fuck up kimi


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 30, 2013)

BBC found the part of the corner which caused the tyre failures.  A sharp raise on one of the bumps.


----------



## maximilyan (Jul 7, 2013)

more bad luck for lewis even before the race starts...


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 7, 2013)

Unlucky Kimi Lotus should have released him a lap or two earlier.

Lol the guy tried to interview Vettel in German and Vettel replied in English.


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 7, 2013)

a good 2nd place for kimi. although he had the car to take it all the way to first if he had a lap or two more. also, grosjean should probably have given up his spot to kimi earlier to have a better go at vettel. kimi was eating up the dirty air from grosjean and you could see after he got ahead that he was much faster. maybe if lotus had been more assertive in their position to let grosjean back down early they would have had a car in the top step of the podium instead.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jul 17, 2013)

Still to day i have no clue why Alonso stopped after the race, was it a driving mistake or something else, if ti was fuel then how come he wasn't penalized


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 18, 2013)

i'm not sure they get penalized when they run out of fuel after finishing the race?


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 19, 2013)

bbc said:
			
		

> Kimi Raikkonen 'wants Ferrari return' claims Eddie Jordan
> 
> Kimi Raikkonen is targeting a move to Ferrari following Red Bull's decision to sign Daniel Ricciardo, BBC F1 chief analyst Eddie Jordan says.
> 
> ...



http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/formula1/23761323

Ok I know people are going to laugh cause it is Eddie Jordan but at the same time this is the guy that was first to point out that Hamilton was a Mercedes guy before anyone else said so in the entirety of F1.

He does have some gaffs but in the end he seems to have an ear within the F1 teams and they like talking to him so the thing about kimi wanting back at Ferrari and Ricciardo replacing Webber are likely to be true.


----------



## maximilyan (Aug 20, 2013)

id prefer raikonen or alonso partner vetel so people can see what happens when he has a team mate with talent.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 20, 2013)

Vettel would hold his own.  People like to have a go at him but he did win a race with Torro Rosso and wasn't at any point in trouble with anyone else.  I know people like to bring up that it was raining but wet conditions are the equalizer when it comes to car power and the driver skill is shown more.  If you're a good to great driver then you will do well in the wet, if not then you will do bad regardless of car.


----------



## Amanda (Aug 21, 2013)

The silly season this year has been particularly enjoyable. 

Must say I was honestly surprised the Kimi > Red Bull move didn't happen. And then there's people saying it's still possible and the denials are just bluff... 

But it'd be interesting to see Alonso & Kimi in the same team too. A repeat of McLaren 2007 situation?


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 24, 2013)

di Resta getting pole, lol


or maybe not. Was celebrating early there.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 24, 2013)

Amanda said:


> The silly season this year has been particularly enjoyable.
> 
> Must say I was honestly surprised the Kimi > Red Bull move didn't happen. And then there's people saying it's still possible and the denials are just bluff...
> 
> But it'd be interesting to see Alonso & Kimi in the same team too. A repeat of McLaren 2007 situation?



Likely.  Alonso doesn't want a driver with him that is equal on footing.  Kimi I doubt will ever want to be the number 2 driver.  It is even likely that the Santander sponsorship Kimi had was the reason he left F1 for a while anyway.  Because they had Ferrari, Alonso and Kimi and if Kimi stayed in F1 but not Ferrari it would have not looked good for them.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 10, 2013)

Amanda said:


> But it'd be interesting to see Alonso & Kimi in the same team too. A repeat of McLaren 2007 situation?



EJ called it again and it happened.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/formula1/24042352



> Kimi Raikkonen will join Fernando Alonso at Ferrari in 2014.
> 
> The Finn, who won the world title with Ferrari in 2007 but was replaced by Alonso at the end of 2009, has signed a one-year deal with an option for 2015.
> 
> ...



Funny he could come to Ferrari and basically tell Alonso.  "I have won more titles at Ferrari than you." unless somehow Alonso pulls back the 50+ point gap.


----------



## Amanda (Sep 10, 2013)

Pfft, that's an article written by Andrew Benson, the most biased F1 "journalist" out there. He can't write anything without wanking Alonso and letting it get in the way of his judgement.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 11, 2013)

yeah i know but it's still true that kimi is at ferrari which is the point of the link really. the rest of the stuff is just filler.  I'd just find it funny if Alonso started to throw his toys out of his pram if he gets beat by kimi just like he did when hamilton was beating him when they both were at McLaren.


----------



## Amanda (Sep 11, 2013)

So it's official now, huh? Next year will be really interesting... 

So many expect Alonso to lose his cool with Kimi around... let's see if that happens. He might have learned his aesop form 2007, this time he knows what he's about to get, and it's less embarrassing to lose every once in a while to an already established WCD winner than to a noob. And Kimi is very well adjusted, polite person about these things... They might be able to handle it. 

Let's hope they won't. We want drama.


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 12, 2013)

kimi and alonso in ferrari, my two favorite drivers. go ferrari!


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 13, 2013)

So I guess Massa will be going to Lotus then?

And according to RTL, Ferrari originally planned to get H?lkenberg (All that was left was signature) but once Kimi agreed Nico got dumped per text message.


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 22, 2013)

haha, Alonso bringing in Webber


----------



## Zaru (Sep 22, 2013)




----------



## Nemesis (Sep 22, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> haha, Alonso bringing in Webber



Mansell did that the Senna two years in a row in the British grand prix so it isn't as embarrasing as it seems if the best ever has to have it done to them


So it seems like there is 150 points left up for grabs.  Vettel is 60 points clear.  That is over two Alonso wins with Vettel not scoring.  I won't say Vettel is champion yet but another win maybe two and I think we can crown him 4 time even if unofficially.


----------



## Saishin (Sep 22, 2013)

Wow the Singaporean GP was completly dominated by the Sauber and Vettel,that's awesome! no doubt the team will win the championship easily


----------



## Zaru (Sep 22, 2013)

Nemesis said:


> Mansell did that the Senna two years in a row in the British grand prix so it isn't as embarrasing as it seems if the best ever has to have it done to them
> 
> 
> So it seems like there is 150 points left up for grabs.  Vettel is 60 points clear.  That is over two Alonso wins with Vettel not scoring.  I won't say Vettel is champion yet but another win maybe two and I think we can crown him 4 time even if unofficially.



Alonso must curse his fate. He lost the championship to Vettel by 4 points in 2010 and 3 in 2012. 
Heck, even Massa almost was a champion once and lost by a 1 point margin. That must have haunted him ever since.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 22, 2013)

Well to be fair the 4 points one was actually Webber throwing it away and Alonso actually being shit at over taking without DRS help. (Not to mention he was only so close because of the "Alonso is faster than you." incident.)  Not saying he isn't fast or a good driver but it was his fault he couldn't get past Petrov that race.

Vettel last year with his come back in Brazil proved he is amongst the best.  Not just some guy who fell into a Newy car like people try to shout out.


----------



## Amanda (Sep 23, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Heck, even Massa almost was a champion once and lost by a 1 point margin. That must have haunted him ever since.



The cruelest part was that for a moment he thought he had won the championship.  

And the next season he was injured and form there on his career has went downhill.

Edit: Uh oh. These news about the cold war between Kimi and the Lotus bosses are really nasty. Let's hope they get it all sorted out outside the court.


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 23, 2013)

vettel is just unmatchable this time around, even by someone in arguably the same car as he is.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 23, 2013)

How often does it happen that two champions drive for the same team?
In recent memory I can only think of Mercedes last year.


----------



## Amanda (Sep 23, 2013)

Jαmes said:


> vettel is just unmatchable this time around, even by someone in arguably the same car as he is.



Yes he is. But the booing is just disgraceful. You have to learn to be a good loser before you can become a good winner. RBR have simply done better job than the others and therefore deserve their success. Seb is part of that team, and wins with it. 

And this isn't yet nearly as bad as it was in the Schumi domination era. Just thinking about how soul destroyingly boring it was makes me shudder... Now there's at least quality action going on behind Seb, and multiple teams that are able to compete for podiums.



Zaru said:


> How often does it happen that two champions drive for the same team?
> In recent memory I can only think of Mercedes last year.



Hamilton and Button?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 23, 2013)

Amanda said:


> Yes he is. But the booing is just disgraceful. You have to learn to be a good loser before you can become a good winner. RBR have simply done better job than the others and therefore deserve their success. Seb is part of that team, and wins with it.
> 
> And this isn't yet nearly as bad as it was in the Schumi domination era. Just thinking about how soul destroyingly boring it was makes me shudder... Now there's at least quality action going on behind Seb, and multiple teams that are able to compete for podiums.



The addition of DRS and KERS really made overtaking easier (and they make the video games more interesting ).
And back before the engine rules were implemented, drivers used to gain more spots by accidents and car failures of others than by overtaking. Just compare a modern season race results table with one of 10 years ago or older, there are so many "retired" entries it's not even funny.


----------



## VoDe (Sep 23, 2013)

Zaru said:


> How often does it happen that two champions drive for the same team?
> In recent memory I can only think of Mercedes last year.



you mean Mclaren? Button & Hamilton

but not too often

Senna & Prost
Rosberg & Prost

comes to mind first.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 23, 2013)

VoDe said:


> you mean Mclaren? Button & Hamilton



I still mistake those two sometimes because of Mclaren-Mercedes


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 23, 2013)

VoDe said:


> you mean Mclaren? Button & Hamilton
> 
> but not too often
> 
> ...



You would have thought McLaren would have learned better after the Senna & Prost.  Those two would have killed each other if it meant stopping the other guy being world champion.

As much as I would love to see the big teams have 2 drivers both gunning for it all.  It just isn't possible when you have drivers where they go all out for the drivers championship.  Which is Why Alonso/Hamilton didn't work or Senna and Prost.  This was why Prost could get away with having his contract give him Veto powers over who his team mate was.  

That was why Senna had to stay in the shit McLaren in 1993 instead of getting his wish of Driving for Williams for free.  And also one of the reasons World Champion Mansell had to go to America to drive and not stay in F1 because of Prost Vetoing his Williams drive (Basically the other was his stalling on a contract).



> I still mistake those two sometimes because of Mclaren-Mercedes


  Well that and Mercedes also at one point had about 25% ownership of McLaren.  It's an easy mistake to make.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 24, 2013)

So Ferrari announced that they gave up 2013 and are focussing on 2014


----------



## Amanda (Sep 24, 2013)

Not a bad move - there's much to do for the next season, and RBR of course can afford doing both. McLaren has been focusing on 2014 since Australia.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm looking up old statistics for fun and damn, 2004 must have been boring (It's been almost 10 years so I don't remember much of it)



That complete and utter team domination...


----------



## Amanda (Sep 24, 2013)

^ It was... it was. The kids these day complaining about Vettel's supremacy don't have any idea. 

Back in that era I often only watched the first 5 laps or so in the case of accidents, and then the last 2 laps and podium. The winner of the race was clear after the last pit stops, after that they just drove in circles for 20 laps...


----------



## Zaru (Sep 24, 2013)

Well I was a Schumacher fan so I drank those tears like a fine wine


----------



## Amanda (Sep 24, 2013)

I wasn't crying, I was just bored to death, and stopped watching. That's all. There was more exciting sport to follow, such as Ice Hockey. 

Also, I support both Kimi and Seb. Seb keeps winning, Kimi has it rougher. Yet I enjoy watching Kimi's struggle more than I enjoy watching Seb winning.  And every time Kimi pulls off his signature move and makes his way from the back rows to the podium it's sweeter than any pole > victory he has ever driven. It's the journey that counts, I guess.


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Sep 24, 2013)

These eras when a single team has the potential to win the whole thing are boring.

Vettel is a great driver but so much of his speed comes from the Car. With out that car idk.
RedBull if they had taken Kimi would have showed us how good Vettel really is. Webber is a good driver but never great good enough to win a championship.
Alonso can beat Vettel as can Hamilton Kimi. But they don't have cars that can match the speed of the RedBull.

I think its boring. I mean good job Adrian N. on his designs for RedBull but dam this is boring. I have only watched 4 races this year. Idk I read Alonso an Kimi will partner. That's a lethal mix they should give everyone a hard time. Between those two the Ferrari will be strong easily a great team.

Like the quality of Senna Prost.


----------



## VoDe (Sep 24, 2013)

Kimi is the number 1 driver atm

easily


----------



## Amanda (Sep 24, 2013)

宮本Musashi said:


> These eras when a single team has the potential to win the whole thing are boring.
> I think its boring. I mean good job Adrian N. on his designs for RedBull but dam this is boring.



It is boring that the same guy always wins, and that six races before the season end we already know who wins the championships. Remember 2007, when Alonso, Hamilton and Kimi all had the chance to win WDC in the last GP in Brazil! 

But if you ignore that admittedly boring element, there's still good action going on in the races. Points are decided in wheel-to-wheel duels. The end results may be up in the air until the last laps. When Sebastian won in Germany, Kimi was just on his heels, and in the last lap's last corner before the finish line Kimi still opened his DRS wing... he never gave up. In the mid-00's, that wouldn't have been possible.



宮本Musashi said:


> Idk I read Alonso an Kimi will partner. That's a lethal mix they should give everyone a hard time. Between those two the Ferrari will be strong easily a great team.
> 
> Like the quality of Senna Prost.



It's such an exiting mix, we really must hope Ferrari can give them a good car - and a good engine, despite the opposing rumors! Otherwise all that concentrated talent and experience is wasted.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 24, 2013)

宮本Musashi said:


> Vettel is a great driver but so much of his speed comes from the Car. With out that car idk.
> RedBull if they had taken Kimi would have showed us how good Vettel really is. Webber is a good driver but never great good enough to win a championship.



Really dominating cars often had the second driver on second spot even despite the second driver not being champion material. 

Webber was 6th in 2012, 3rd in 2011 and 2010, 4th in 2009, right now he's in 5th. That's not what a dominating car looks like.

Before that, in 2008, Vettel won a race in a fucking Toro Rosso and regularly ended up in the top 10 while his teammate only broke the top 10 twice. The point difference then was 35 to 4.

The Red Bull car is strong, but it's not "dominating" strong. Vettel is not the most interesting driver to watch drive, nor does he get the underdog bonus. But he's shaping up to be another prime Schumacher at this rate. Considering this championship won, he has 10 years to catch up to Schumacher's 7 world title record at the time of his retirement with another 3 titles, and despite next year's engine wildcard, I doubt he'll fail to do so. 

Alonso is a contender since he barely missed out on being legendary. I just calculated, *with less than 10 points more in the last 5 years, Alonso would be a quintuple champion*. He's always "so close".

Kimi has some impressive skills sometimes (I remember his first leading career laps) but I don't see him as a "great" driver. Remember, his only champion title was 1 point ahead of two other drivers.


----------



## Amanda (Sep 24, 2013)

With every driver you can speculate and say this or that driver should or should not have won. Kimi missed two championships because his engine failed too many times, but he also was close to winning those championships because the rest of the car was good. This is same with all the drivers. They drive with what they have. Sometimes their efforts are rewarded, sometimes they aren't. 

I rank Kimi very highly because of his fighting spirit, his cool head and nerves of steel, how well he controls himself, his car and the race situation, and how this manifests as great wheel-to-wheel battle skills. He's not so good at qualifications and mediocre at race starts. Because of this, it's his forte to start from the back of the grid and then work his way up to the podium. At times that has been pretty habitual of him.

And it's the same with other drivers; they have their strong and weak point. Like Hamilton is an absolute beast when it come to pure speed, and Alonso is a very good starter, and generally a good all-around driver. How good or not good someone is at a particular field is of course seasonally affected by how strong his car is on the said field. But as years go, you just learn to get this feeling where you can trust the driver, and when you need to be worried for him.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 24, 2013)

I loved how some people called Alonso's last start a "video game start" because it was so crazy


----------



## Amanda (Sep 24, 2013)

Yes, I never worry for Alonso in the race start. "Oh, he didn't qualify so well? He'll fix that in the first corner." And the same for Kimi. "Outside the front rows again? Nah, he'll do his thing during the race."


----------



## Zaru (Oct 6, 2013)

More Vettel domination. Surprised by how close the two Lotus drivers were though!


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 6, 2013)

All I can say is yay kimi!!!


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 6, 2013)

125 points left on the table.

Vettel is now 77 points clear

Do we call it now?


----------



## Amanda (Oct 6, 2013)

Unless he's injured, then yes, we call it.

And I certainly hope he won't. Both because wishing accidents for others is horrible, and because who would want to win WCD that way?


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 13, 2013)

Well after today Alonso basically needs to win all 4 races with Vettel not scoring.  Mercs unlucky all over though, whoever released Rosberg should hang his head in shame.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 13, 2013)

We still have 4 races left and the only question is who will be the first of the losers


----------



## Amanda (Oct 14, 2013)

Alonso's going to be second, I'd say. It'll be tougher between Kimi and Lewis for the third place.


----------



## Nic (Oct 14, 2013)

I used to watch Formal 1 a ton but the competition is so uneven i can't follow it anymore.  The same person wins over and over and over.  Where's the excitement?


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 27, 2013)

Vettel and Red Bull Champions again.

Kimi gets fastest lap on last lap.


----------



## Amanda (Oct 27, 2013)

Must be fun in the Lotus garage atm.

But congrats to Seb!


----------



## Zaru (Oct 27, 2013)

Nic said:


> I used to watch Formal 1 a ton but the competition is so uneven i can't follow it anymore.  The same person wins over and over and over.  Where's the excitement?



Did you start watching during 2005-2009? Things got mixed up a lot more back then. From 2000-2004 it was GERMAN DOMINATION just like right now.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 27, 2013)

Well Alonso was basically best driver on the field (Schumacher as a driver may have lost some of it during his last championship) with the best car (Renault were head and shoulders above the rest)

Kimi was luck that both Alonso and Hamilton were too busy fighting each other and Hamilton throwing away guaranteed championship in the last two races.

Button was a Brawn car that was in its own league for so long that no one could touch it.  But once Red Bull got their act together they were chomping at Brawn.  But too little too late (Vettel was showing his skill there and then if you don't count his win in the Torro Rosso)

Vettel's first win was actually Webber and Alonso throwing it away.  Vettel was third at the start of the final race and had never lead the championship in F1 ever.  But both them too threw it away even after the "Fernando is faster than you." Fiasco.

Last year was close as well first 7 races had seven different drivers and Vettel won by doing what Hamilton did in his first season at Brazil.  But instead of just staying stuck in traffic Vettel was able to push through the field.

Basically 2 of Vettel's 4 championships have gone down to the last day.  They have not been plain sailing as many suggested and he has hard tooth and nail for them.  Yes he is great, yes he won 4 in a row.  But in 2 of those seasons another pass from Alonso would have given him the title.  One pass for Webber the same.


----------



## Saishin (Nov 26, 2013)

Well the F1 is over and Vettel and Red Bull completly dominated the championship


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 9, 2013)

And FIA have gone full retard

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/formula1/25310466



> * Formula 1 is to award double points at the final race of the season from 2014 in an attempt to heighten interest in the world championship.*
> 
> The plan is one of a number of changes next season,  along with the adoption of a cost cap - details of which are still to be finalised - from 2015.
> 
> ...



So basically "Waah Vettel won too soon, lets make one race more speccle and give the double points."


----------



## Amanda (Dec 9, 2013)

FIA, go away. Stop making the competition so damn artificial with all these forced rules. And stop changing the rules every year! Just... pick some rules and stick to them.

Ok, I kind of understand where they come from, but at the same time disapprove of it.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 9, 2013)

Problem is it could end up with 2 drivers having the exact same number of 1sts, 2nds, 3rds etc but one wins because they won the last race.  It's stupid and just a rule change to try to stop Vettel which it shouldn't do.

It should tell the others "It's your fault you can't keep up, deal with it." Let them race, get rid of some of these "Must punish someone for racing incidents.".  It's just making it more of a farce.


----------



## choco bao bao (Dec 30, 2013)

schumacher


----------



## Zaru (Dec 30, 2013)

He'll make it through somehow


----------



## Jαmes (Dec 31, 2013)

schumie will not die from a skiing accident. he can't go like that.


----------



## choco bao bao (Jan 1, 2014)

everyone said the same of steve irwin


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 1, 2014)

but steve died doing his thing. 

racing is schumie's thing.


----------



## Amanda (Jan 1, 2014)

It could still go either way. Let's hope he not only survives, but that the brain damage he has suffered doesn't significantly hinder his normal life.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 1, 2014)

It's Schumacher.

That event will cause him to return to F1 again and win another 3 world titles.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jan 1, 2014)

It looks pretty bad


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 9, 2014)

Im sure Shumi will manage to survive this,he is a champ.

Are you guys hyped for the new season ? 
What about testings, lotus said that they will skip the first tests as an excuse to prepare their car more for the next ones , they believe due to temperatures mainly this test wont provide them anything major.

I think they are wrong, if we take into accord of what happen to Williams last year that did the same thing plus, taking into accord that this year we got new regulations with new engines which makes any testing time important.


----------



## Amanda (Jan 9, 2014)

Yeah, count me hyped. Scared too, though. There's a chance the entire season gets ruined by one team dominating, or one of the traditional top teams having absolutely failed designing their car. Or there being endless argument how to interpret some rules and if some of the teams have cheated or if their innovation should be banned... Or the rules just overshadowing the racing in general.

But it can also be awesome. Hopefully Red Bull's domination ends and we see a more even line of cars. Not that I'd hate RBR, they've deserved their success with their work. But you all know what I mean. 

Oh, and the situation at Ferrari will be interesting...


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 12, 2014)

> Formula One racing?s governing body, the FIA, has published the entry  list for the 2014 FIA Formula One World Championship, revealing the race  number each driver has chosen to use for the remainder of his F1 career  under revised regulations for the new season.
> 
> The list also  includes Max Chilton as Marussia's second driver, leaving Caterham as  the only team to finalise their 2014 line-up.
> 
> ...



I like when they asked Raikkonen about his number he said" i used this one last year so i saw no reason to change it." 

Hulkenberg getting the legendary #27 number XD


----------



## Amanda (Jan 12, 2014)

Kimi 

So nobody chose 2. But good on Maldonado for choosing 13. I probably would have picked it too, or 12.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 12, 2014)

Nobody wants to be remembered as #2 driver 
Many people  think 13 fits Maldonado as it is symbolized as bad luck number 
Im surprised nobody picked 69 !


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 15, 2014)

Number 2 should have been given to Massa.  Well it would have been if he was still at Ferrari.

Personally the numbers should have been given to teams.  And Ferrari should have taken 27 and 28 again (With Williams as 5 and 6)

I'd take 00 Just because I'd want everyone to think I was as evil as Dick Dastardly.


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 15, 2014)

unique driver numbers seems a cool idea, though its taken so long for f1 to do what a lot of other popular motorsports do that i never expected it to ever happen



> 26 Daniil Kvyat, Toro Rosso


who is this new kid?
i'm hoping he shows talent on vettel's level if riciardo flops at red bull


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 15, 2014)

If im not mistaken Kvyat comes from Gp3 as a champion , he is good but there is plenty of questions if he is ready for F1 due to his age.


----------



## Amanda (Jan 15, 2014)

He's born in 1994. Meaning he's 7 years younger than me. And I'm still wondering what I'll do when I'm grown up.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 16, 2014)

Ron Dennis back in control of McLaren

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/formula-one/25766407



			
				bbc said:
			
		

> Ron Dennis has staged an internal coup and wrestled back control of the McLaren Formula 1 team.
> 
> The 66-year-old, who stood down as team principal in 2009 and had been at loggerheads with the board, has been appointed chief executive officer.
> 
> ...


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 17, 2014)

Well, they sure needed change,Mclaren disappointing for couple of years  and last year was pure embarrassing. I wonder if this got anything to do with Alonso rumor about him moving to Mclaren which convinced the board to get him on top again. 
It will be interesting on what will happen with Whitmarsh as well, i dont see him there for long .


----------



## Zaru (Jan 17, 2014)

McLaren has really fallen far from their former fame.


----------



## Amanda (Jan 17, 2014)

All teams have their seasons. But the old teams with strong funding and a tradition of winning keep coming back.


----------



## VoDe (Jan 24, 2014)

DAAAAAAAAAAMN


----------



## VoDe (Jan 24, 2014)

E22


----------



## VoDe (Jan 25, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2zI4Hl02898[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## VoDe (Jan 25, 2014)

Although the traditional gestation period for a new Formula 1 design is little over twelve months, this project, which goes by the internal code name 665, began life more than two years ago.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 26, 2014)

another view of the ferrari



And Sauber



Shockingly Sauber have not copied the Ferrari look


----------



## Zaru (Jan 26, 2014)

What the hell is with that nose


----------



## maximilyan (Jan 26, 2014)

loving the look of the mercedes


----------



## VoDe (Jan 26, 2014)

Mercedes?

wut


----------



## Amanda (Jan 26, 2014)

Who has Ferrari fought with? His nose is broken.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 26, 2014)

VoDe said:


> Mercedes?
> 
> wut



To be fair it does look like a Mercedes rather than a Mclaren Mercedes.


----------



## VoDe (Jan 28, 2014)

okay one of the all time most beautiful F1 cars


----------



## Amanda (Jan 28, 2014)

That _is_ pretty.

Somehow the the colors make me think of a candy wrapper. (It's a positive association.... )


----------



## Zaru (Jan 28, 2014)

Is the slanted nose a regulation thing to slow the cars down or is it an aerodynamic development everyone follows that makes the cars faster?


----------



## VoDe (Jan 28, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Is the slanted nose a regulation thing to slow the cars down or is it an aerodynamic development everyone follows that makes the cars faster?



It's been lowered by 415mm for safety reasons, to just 135mm above the floor of the car.

http://www.bbc.com/sport/0/formula1/25158104


----------



## Zaru (Jan 28, 2014)

KERS can now produce 150 KW for 30 seconds? That's like 10 times more power than the previous KERS  It's really like the "Nitro" boost in video games. It's a fun mechanic in the F1 videogames, too.


----------



## VoDe (Jan 28, 2014)

Zaru said:


> KERS can now produce 150 KW for 30 seconds? That's like 10 times more power than the previous KERS  It's really like the "Nitro" boost in video games. It's a fun mechanic in the F1 videogames, too.



yep

thats why cars will probably be faster than last years


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 30, 2014)

Sometimes I wish they dropped half of this slow your cars down or max money regulation and for one year just say "Make what ever car you want and go with it." just to see who really comes out with the best.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 30, 2014)

Nemesis said:


> Sometimes I wish they dropped half of this slow your cars down or max money regulation and for one year just say "Make what ever car you want and go with it." just to see who really comes out with the best.



And then what? One car would dominate the entire season? We already got that occasionally


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 30, 2014)

the cars get slowed down for safety reasons, as for the money thing, the world economy isn't in the same place it was before 2009


----------



## Zaru (Jan 30, 2014)

Even though they removed slicks at the end of the 90s, cars still got so fast 10 years ago that 11 of the fastest lap records of the current tracks are still from 2004(!) (and some of the current tracks didn't exist back then)

Mainly because they had to make engines last 2 weekends starting 2005, with additional limitations placed in 2006, and from then on they kept increasing the regulations on how long parts had to last, how much testing was allowed etc.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 30, 2014)

Zaru said:


> And then what? One car would dominate the entire season? We already got that occasionally



We get that 9 seasons out of 10.  It's not an occasional thing.

The problem is allowing teams like Marussia and the other moving Chicanes places on the grid when basically they are just there to make up numbers.  If they can't compete financially then they can go play in GP2 or something.  Even then I bet the top GP2 cars are faster than those.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 30, 2014)

It's interesting actually... around 1/3 of the cars can't compete for regular points, they block drivers when they get lapped and the camera rarely focusses on them anyway. They serve little purpose other than shaping up newbies for better contracts. But it wouldn't surprise me if a few of those teams drop out at some point and the better teams just get to put 3 drivers on the track


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 22, 2014)

Zaru said:


> And then what? One car would dominate the entire season? We already got that occasionally



Yea we're starting to see those signs with Mercedes breaking out in tests

I do hope Red Bull can get their shit done fast


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 23, 2014)

Zaru said:


> But it wouldn't surprise me if a few of those teams drop out at some point and the better teams just get to put 3 drivers on the track



I would actually be ok with this.  5 teams of 4 drivers (Ferrari, RB, McLaren, Mercs and Lotus/Sauber/Williams just for historical sake) and have them so you have 2 elite drivers and 2 that have to be under 25. That way the youth can get in and move up while still being amongst the fight for points.

Hell Torro Rosso is essentially fills that role already for Red Bull and they outright admit it.

But after these tests Mercs are looking good again.  I wonder if we will have a Rosberg/Hamilton 1-2 many times this season.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 23, 2014)

Zaru said:


> But it wouldn't surprise me if a few of those teams drop out at some point and the better teams just get to put 3 drivers on the track


i've wanted this for years on end since i first heard mention of the possibility in 07 ~_~


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 23, 2014)

ferrari's nose is atrocious. 

but i like the mercedes, mclaren, and lotus cars.


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 27, 2014)

I think McLaren has fared much better than this article suggests, especially in their recent tests.


----------



## VoDe (Mar 6, 2014)

how sexy is that?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 6, 2014)

Nice, good to see that Williams gets support form sponsors.

I am also thinking that Red Bull is trolling us with the testing,something is off .


----------



## Zaru (Mar 6, 2014)

I wouldn't bet on that. Chances are, they'll need until the halfway point of the season to fix their shit while other teams make the season interesting (as much as I like Red Bull, domination doesn't make for very interesting races). Worst case, another team dominates for a boring season. Well, it's not too long until the first race.


----------



## Amanda (Mar 6, 2014)

^ I'm fearing we just go from RBR domination to team X domination... 

By the way, what do you think of Ferrari's pace? People have said they look kinda meh.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Mar 6, 2014)

Zaru said:


> I wouldn't bet on that. Chances are, they'll need until the halfway point of the season to fix their shit while other teams make the season interesting (as much as I like Red Bull, domination doesn't make for very interesting races). Worst case, another team dominates for a boring season. Well, it's not too long until the first race.


To be honest, i expect more panic from Vettel and the team, they seem to calm for my liking but we will see.
I want the old v10 racing,egines pushed at max,refueling and no bullshit tyres....


Amanda said:


> ^ I'm fearing we just go from RBR domination to team X domination...
> 
> By the way, what do you think of Ferrari's pace? People have said they look kinda meh.


So far Ferrari is like 3rd team behind Mercedes and Williams, then again speed doesn't  mean much  if your car aint reliable or is it too aggressive on tyres like we saw Mercedes last year.
In general Ferrari looks good.


----------



## Amanda (Mar 6, 2014)

LivingHitokiri said:


> I want the old v10 racing,egines pushed at max,refueling and no bullshit tyres....



This x 1000. No matter what rule changes they do, some teams manage to get advantage over others, some years even decisively so. But the artificiality of it all is what really kills it. If money is the problem, can't they just agree about a maxium budget allowed to spend during the season, instead of all these endless regulations and rule changes?



LivingHitokiri said:


> So far Ferrari is like 3rd team behind Mercedes and Williams, then again speed doesn't  mean much  if your car aint reliable or is it too aggressive on tyres like we saw Mercedes last year.
> In general Ferrari looks good.




Good, I don't want to see the Alonso vs R?ikk?nen battle wasted.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 6, 2014)

Amanda said:


> This x 1000. No matter what rule changes they do, some teams manage to get advantage over others, some years even decisively so. But the artificiality of it all is what really kills it. If money is the problem, can't they just agree about a maxium budget allowed to spend during the season, instead of all these endless regulations and rule changes?



If the maximum budget is too high, half of the teams won't get anywhere near it anyway (as was the case most of the time in the living memory of Formula 1). If the maximum budget is too low, the big important teams that rake in viewers and sponsors will protest hard.


----------



## Amanda (Mar 6, 2014)

Zaru said:


> If the maximum budget is too high, half of the teams won't get anywhere near it anyway (as was the case most of the time in the living memory of Formula 1). If the maximum budget is too low, the big important teams that rake in viewers and sponsors will protest hard.




To be frank, half of those teams could go for all I care. Why is Bernie so adamant on getting new useless teams that won't be able to compete for points? There must be money in it for him.

And as for the big teams protesting... Would scaling down the budget really hurt more than the idiocy we get year after year from FIA? Double points from the last GP, really? And how artificial and lifeless it all is.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 6, 2014)

Amanda said:


> And as for the big teams protesting... Would scaling down the budget really hurt more than the idiocy we get year after year from FIA? Double points from the last GP, really? And how artificial and lifeless it all is.



Well it's not like we don't have a precedent over how they act when a too low cost limit is proposed.


----------



## Amanda (Mar 6, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Well it's not like we don't have a precedent over how they act when a too low cost limit is proposed.




Oh yes, that drama.

I would have followed them over. Sayonara, Bernie! One wonders what the new series would have been like?


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 6, 2014)

Amanda said:


> To be frank, half of those teams could go for all I care. Why is Bernie so adamant on getting new useless teams that won't be able to compete for points? There must be money in it for him.
> 
> And as for the big teams protesting... Would scaling down the budget really hurt more than the idiocy we get year after year from FIA? Double points from the last GP, really? And how artificial and lifeless it all is.



Exactly on the useless teams.  Those 3 teams who fought for the "not to be last."

That is 6 cars that could easily be put in place by either A) Better funded teams or B) 6 cars that could fit into 6 teams already in F1 and have a rule saying the driver has to be Under 25.  (And maybe drop Torro Rosso because it is just Red Bull B team).

Also the double points reeks of money grabbing.  One race should be worth more than others.  Especially a hell hole no over taking boring track in Abu Dhabi.


----------



## TylerDurden (Mar 13, 2014)

LivingHitokiri said:


> To be honest, i expect more panic from Vettel and the team, they seem to calm for my liking but we will see.
> I want the old v10 racing,egines pushed at max,refueling and no bullshit tyres....
> 
> So far Ferrari is like 3rd team behind Mercedes and Williams, then again speed doesn't  mean much  if your car aint reliable or is it too aggressive on tyres like we saw Mercedes last year.
> In general Ferrari looks good.



Ferrari will benefit from being the dark horse and with reliable durability i do expect them to constantly snatch a podium in races.


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 15, 2014)

what the hell happened to lotus? 

i didn't see the qualifying but damn, last place? 

also, button, raikkonen, and vettel in 11, 12, and 13. wuuutt?


----------



## TylerDurden (Mar 15, 2014)

Ricciardo pulled a massive shock

Vettel didn't even make it to Q3 

Surprisingly lots of good debuts to be found.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 15, 2014)

Seems like they all still need to get used to the new cars and develop some more. Mercedes is really at the top of the game in that regard.
How Vettel managed to end up far behind his teammate and both Toro Rosso(!) is a mystery though.


----------



## Amanda (Mar 15, 2014)

Sigh... rules changes ruling the season again... If they don't get the hang of it soon, I don't know how much I want to invest into this season.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Haven't seen such a long list of DNF in quite a while


----------



## Saishin (Mar 16, 2014)

Da fuck,Hamilton and Vettel retired just after few laps  I would have liked Hamilton winning the race.

Anyone agree with me that car's muzzles are so ugly? except for the Red Bull muzzle,it has a quite normal design


----------



## Zaru (Mar 16, 2014)

It's strange how both Hamilton and Vettel had such severe engine problems. It will probably take months until the teams get their shit together and cars drive consistently.

Aside from Hamilton's fail, that was quite the Mercedes domination race though (if you include McLaren)


----------



## Amanda (Mar 16, 2014)

If they want to make F1 better for the audience with their rule changes, they're doing it wrong. *still throwing a tantrum*


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 16, 2014)

Ricardo might be disqualified


----------



## Zaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> Ricardo might be disqualified



Something something fuel consumption

Disqualifying a second placed Australian in the Australian race? They're just trying to make people mad aren't they.


----------



## Amanda (Mar 16, 2014)

That's it, they disqualified him.

What a wonderful start to a season.


----------



## Saishin (Mar 16, 2014)

Zaru said:


> It's strange how both Hamilton and Vettel had such severe engine problems. It will probably take months until the teams get their shit together and cars drive consistently.
> 
> Aside from Hamilton's fail, that was quite the Mercedes domination race though (if you include McLaren)


I think the too much electronics that these cars got this year will cause problem of reliability.

It is strange that Rosberg haven't had any engine problem like Hamilton,his car wen good,I've heard that the Mercedes is fast but lack in reliability.

Anyway didn't expect for Vettel such a dissapointing race,like Hamilton he got engine problem right?


----------



## Zaru (Mar 27, 2014)

Just got around to watching "Rush". Great movie.


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 28, 2014)

rush was awesome. not sure if it was entirely accurate but i liked it nonetheless. lauda was quite the guy.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 28, 2014)

There were some inaccuracies for the sake of suspension and drama (e.g. their initial clashes were exaggerated, team/year mistakes before the Formula 1 parts started) and some budget-based faking (they didn't actually film everything at the real locations for obvious reasons) but the key points of the races/seasons and private events were pretty much adapted from life.

I'm mostly impressed with Br?hl's performance of Lauda. Sometimes the voice was so accurate that I couldn't believe it WASN'T Lauda himself speaking.

As a bonus, I could understand all the German/Austrian dialogue


----------



## Zaru (Mar 29, 2014)

Seems like Red Bull is finding their way again, although slowly.

It only took one race for the top 6 to be Mercedes, Red Bull and Ferrari again 
With the potential for rain chaos, a lot can happen tomorrow.


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 29, 2014)

All that matters is kimi!


----------



## Zaru (Mar 29, 2014)

In all this rules confusion, I forgot Ferrari is now letting both Alonso and Kimi drive in the same team


----------



## Amanda (Mar 29, 2014)

Red Bull found some pace. Have they also found reliability? It'll be so frustrating if they're last season's Merc all over again.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 29, 2014)

They better have, Seb has 5 engines left for the rest of the year.

And I hope we get no more of that disqualification bullshit. It's the worst way to conclude championships.


----------



## Amanda (Mar 29, 2014)

5 engines.  Hadn't realized that. I wish everyone in FIA feels themselves proper idiots if Seb can't participate in the latter half of the season because he has run out of engines.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 29, 2014)

It's not like you can't participate, but you get grid penalties (5,10, pit lane) once you break the limit.


----------



## Amanda (Mar 29, 2014)

That's bad enough, if you get grid penalties in every single race...


----------



## VoDe (Mar 30, 2014)

lol


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 30, 2014)

Massa, Bottas is faster than you.

New team same orders.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 30, 2014)

So all the new rules did was switch to Mercedomination and reintroduce high failure rates 

Comparison: Both races this season so far had more cars "DNF" than any race of the last season.


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 30, 2014)

Piece of shit race.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 30, 2014)

Congrats to Mercedes on their first double win in like 50 years, though. They must be partying hard tonight.
If that sounds sarcastic, it's not meant to be


----------



## Amanda (Mar 30, 2014)

Congrats to Merc on the double victory and the championships. 

Personally I rather grant the WDC to Barbie Nico.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 31, 2014)

I just worry that it will be like when Hamilton and Alonso were at McLaren, out right dominant but kept getting in each others way that 3rd person sneaks the title.

Who knows it might happen and Vettel gets 5 in a row.


----------



## Jαmes (Apr 6, 2014)

god damn it i want to see kimi in a winning car! 

but at the very least he's qualified faster than alonso this time.


----------



## Jαmes (Apr 6, 2014)

kimi i'm disappoint. what a stupid start from you. i'm losing my faith. 

/wrist


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 6, 2014)

So maybe F1 should be

Formula Mercedes and others.

For this year at least.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 7, 2014)

Mercedes is so far ahead of the others, it makes Red Bull's past dominations look like an even playing field  This is some Brawn GP shit right there


----------



## Vault (Apr 7, 2014)

Nah Brawn was much worse  

Sundays race was brilliant though. Haven't enjoyed a race like that in ages. So many battles happening all over the track.


----------



## Saishin (Apr 8, 2014)

Woohoo Hamilton won again,I'd like if he is the top pilot to beat for this year.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 8, 2014)

What is funny is Williams are ditching the Mercs engine for Honda, now considering how the engines are generally going to be the same for the next few years I wonder if there will be a scrap for the free up mercs engine next year.


----------



## VoDe (Apr 8, 2014)

Vault said:


> Nah Brawn was much worse
> 
> Sundays race was brilliant though. Haven't enjoyed a race like that in ages. So many battles happening all over the track.



well back then, at least Red Bull could challenge them



Nemesis said:


> What is funny is Williams are ditching the Mercs engine for Honda, now considering how the engines are generally going to be the same for the next few years I wonder if there will be a scrap for the free up mercs engine next year.



Honda engines will be amazing, they have so many YEARS more experience to make turbo engines (in the racing) than any other car manufacturer in the world.


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 8, 2014)

thank christ mercedes are letting their drivers race, eager to see how far nico and lewis push that rivalry
otherwise i can see the usual suspects mclaren and redbull pulling back the performance gains as the year goes on, especially mclaren with ron back at the helm and boullier with them too


----------



## Zaru (Apr 20, 2014)

Only Mercedes drivers have been in Position 1 so far this season. In any lap in any race.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 20, 2014)

Come on Ricciardo


----------



## Zaru (Apr 20, 2014)

Somehow I always have to laugh when I see the podium drivers walk through a hallway of asian women and the drivers are all way smaller than them


----------



## Zaru (May 8, 2014)

They're testing a device to create a stronger engine sound which might be in use by the time of the next GP already


----------



## Amanda (May 8, 2014)

F1 just gets faker and faker.


----------



## maximilyan (May 9, 2014)

At least Hamilton has a competitive team mate to keep it entertaining. When redbull was mowing down the competition vettel's team mate was average and they disadvantaged him.


----------



## Zaru (May 10, 2014)

Almost a second between the Mercedes and the 3rd spot, and over a second to whatever comes afterwards. Didn't see the Qualifying though, what happened to Vettel?


----------



## maximilyan (May 10, 2014)

Vettel is going through what it has been like for hamilton over the past few years. Terrible luck, his car lost drive in Q3.

His team mate was out performing him once again anyway.


----------



## Zaru (May 11, 2014)

Mercedomination continues. Still a couple of laps left, I hope Rosberg attacks Hamilton and Vettel catches the guy before him


----------



## Scholzee (May 11, 2014)

Same thing like last year apart from now it is either Hamilton or Niko who will win it, what the thing needs is a bust up between them which would prove Hamilton shouldn't have teammates at all


----------



## Zaru (May 11, 2014)

Ricciardo shows that he's worthy of a position in a top team. Glad to see Vettel give a life sign by going from 15 to 4 despite basically no Friday practice and other car troubles, even setting the fastest lap.

No idea how anyone is supposed to catch up to the Mercedes though.


----------



## Vault (May 11, 2014)

Scholzee said:


> Same thing like last year apart from now it is either Hamilton or Niko who will win it, what the thing needs is a bust up between them which would prove Hamilton shouldn't have teammates at all



Implying that the Hamilton / Alonso debacle was his fault and not the other way around.


----------



## maximilyan (May 11, 2014)

Scholzee said:


> Same thing like last year apart from now it is either Hamilton or Niko who will win it, what the thing needs is a bust up between them which would prove Hamilton shouldn't have teammates at all



Unlike other world champions who have driven with a clear number 2, hamilton has always had to drive alongside world champions, or in the case of mercedes an extremely quick team mate in Nico.

It shouldnt be a surprise then that there is in house fighting as the competitive spirit of both drivers takes over.


----------



## Scholzee (May 11, 2014)

It makes the season more interesting aye , I mean we know one of them will win it so might as well have some entertainment


----------



## maximilyan (May 11, 2014)

True              dat


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 14, 2014)

This is embarrassing


----------



## Amanda (May 14, 2014)

Wait, what, is that... are they... 

Oh God. This is too good. In the wrong way. :rofl


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 14, 2014)

They are so far ahead  that only thing they care about now is to increase the sound and improve Rosbergs starts.... wow.


----------



## Amanda (May 14, 2014)

Let's save everybody's money, call this season off mid-way through and go back to the scetch board to find out how to make F1 work.


----------



## Scholzee (May 14, 2014)

No just no, that is wrong wtf did they put on that car


----------



## Shaz (May 14, 2014)

Exhaust megaphone.

I could care less though, the best part is close racing and currently it's between Lewis and Nico.


----------



## Scholzee (May 23, 2014)

F1 back this weekend, and in Monoco, lets see if there are any crashes.


----------



## Shaz (May 24, 2014)

I think that was bullshit by Rosberg, honestly looked like he purposely drove into the run off.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 25, 2014)

Scholzee said:


> F1 back this weekend, and in Monoco, lets see if there are any crashes.


With so many people having handling problems and with break by wire ? yeah i can give you almost guaranteed safetycar this race.


----------



## Zaru (May 25, 2014)

Race is about to start


----------



## aiyanah (May 25, 2014)

i like the sound of the cars around monaco 
too bad there's no walls at every track for the silent huffs of the v6's to reverberate off of


----------



## Zaru (May 25, 2014)

Safety car in lap 1 

Vettel is done for too
Last year: Stuck in 1st place
This year: Stuck in 1st gear


----------



## aiyanah (May 25, 2014)

this zaru heh
wondering how merc are going to handle their stops, reckon lewis' stop will have a mistake in it?


----------



## Zaru (May 25, 2014)

Man, Vettel's voice was trembling with frustration and seemed close to tears


----------



## Nemesis (May 25, 2014)

Well the Iceman is leading the F2 race now.  Sorry but F1 is Mercs only this year.


----------



## Garfield (May 25, 2014)

Man, Button is just the more laid back racer ever lol


----------



## Shaz (May 27, 2014)

Feel sorry for Vettel now actually lol. 

His interview with BBC was epic after he retired, poor guy doesn't even have a boat.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 28, 2014)

Wow, that Chilton man, what the hell...


----------



## Zaru (Jun 8, 2014)

First time a non-Mercedes car was in the lead this year


----------



## Zaru (Jun 8, 2014)

Without a doubt the most thrilling race this year so far

Heck this would be a thrilling race in any year

Those entire last 10 laps, jesus christ


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 8, 2014)

montreal tossing up a good race again


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 8, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Without a doubt the most thrilling race this year so far
> 
> Heck this would be a thrilling race in any year
> 
> Those entire last 10 laps, jesus christ



I just hope they put the Massa Perez incident as a racing incident instead of the "Always must find blame no matter how small." track record the stewards have gone for near enough every incident in the last 5 years.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 8, 2014)

Really didn't expect that Ricciardo would dash forward in just 3 laps

And damn, Massa almost took Vettel with him too
Imagine Vettel's face while two cars crash-speed past him at hundreds of km/h


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 8, 2014)

Must have been brown alert for those few seconds.


----------



## Amanda (Jun 16, 2014)

> F1 legend Michael Schumacher 'out of coma'
> Breaking news
> F1 champion Michael Schumacher has left hospital in Grenoble and is no longer in a coma, his family says.
> 
> ...



BBC News

Such great news.  All the best for Schumi and his family.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 16, 2014)

Good to hear. I just checked what was going on with him a week ago, and there was some curious silence about the whole situation.

And just a few days until my freshly returned home grand prix. I've been on the track before, but not during a F1 race. It's so countryside, you can see the cows watch the track


----------



## Amanda (Jun 16, 2014)

You're going to the GP, Zaru? That's awesome.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 16, 2014)

No  Maybe some other year, I don't want to hear those shitty engines


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 16, 2014)

ferrari might pull out of f1 cause of the engines
good news  about schumi btw


----------



## Zaru (Jun 16, 2014)

aiyanah said:


> ferrari might pull out of f1 cause of the engines
> good news  about schumi btw



Holy shit, they're really considering switching to the WEC. That would be quite a blow for F1.


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 16, 2014)

ldm said it would only happen by 2020 at the earliest if they do decide to pull out of f1, he also said doing both wasn't possible for the company


----------



## Zaru (Jun 20, 2014)

I can't believe they're adding titanium plates to the cars to create sparks "for show"


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 20, 2014)

surely they would just be replacing the current wooden skid block with a titanium one
i'm alright with that change


----------



## Amanda (Jun 20, 2014)

Zaru said:


> I can't believe they're adding titanium plates to the cars to create sparks "for show"






I'm seriously beginning to think this series should just be let to die. Yeah, too much money involved for people to choose to pull the tigger... but you can already hear the death coughs.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 20, 2014)

They realize the sport is missing what made it great, but don't know how to bring it back.

Most ironically, I bet the regulation changes were partly made to break Red Bull Domination, and look where that got us: Formula Mercedes.


----------



## Amanda (Jun 20, 2014)

FIA has meddled with every single detail, trying to shape F1 more to their liking. But sport just doesn't work like that. In fact, now that we're on this road, why not go the full pro wrestling way?


----------



## Zaru (Jun 20, 2014)

I only started watching F1 near the end of that time (late 90s), but I'm pretty sure what made F1 successful and fun to watch was the grittiness, the danger, the rivalries, the atmosphere of the races... it's become too sterile and technical.

Also, while the tracks are less eurocentric now and spread out all over the world, which adds a certain flair (I'm particularly loving the urban night race), most of those recent additions have no racing culture to speak of. 
Just look at the driver roster, mostly euros (4 germans, 3 french, 3 british!), general Anglos and some south americans. Token japanese driver. What are the odds of us getting arab or other east asian drivers that their countries can get behind? Their tracks were all made in the last 15 years.


----------



## Amanda (Jun 20, 2014)

I rather take one team dominating in free competition than this fake, overly controlled borefest with zero emotion. It's a shame that the lower series are more exciting.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 21, 2014)

Shame for Vettel, but damn those Williams! Actually beating Mercedes fair and square, plus Hamilton is only starting from P9.


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 21, 2014)

Amanda said:


> FIA has meddled with every single detail, trying to shape F1 more to their liking. But sport just doesn't work like that. In fact, now that we're on this road, why not go the full pro wrestling way?


its still a sport, results aren't always a given noted by the fact there hasn't been a single team to win every race over a calendar year, which is something i was really expecting mercedes to do this year
but i get where the ire for this season particularly stems from
i'm happy enough with what i've seen to let the new regulations set in over a few seasons though
a tyre war would be awesome to add to the coming seasons but i cant see that ever happening again



Zaru said:


> I only started watching F1 near the end of that time (late 90s), but I'm pretty sure what made F1 successful and fun to watch was the grittiness, the danger, the rivalries, the atmosphere of the races... it's become too sterile and technical.
> 
> Also, while the tracks are less eurocentric now and spread out all over the world, which adds a certain flair (I'm particularly loving the urban night race), most of those recent additions have no racing culture to speak of.
> Just look at the driver roster, mostly euros (4 germans, 3 french, 3 british!), general Anglos and some south americans. Token japanese driver. What are the odds of us getting arab or other east asian drivers that their countries can get behind? Their tracks were all made in the last 15 years.


i started watching at the end of 97, saw the japanese grand prix and was hooked, which totally had nothing to do with getting to see williams testing at kyalami in the same year
the danger was definitely a draw as a tv spectator, over the years the need to make the sport safer was a fair plea to get on with, an education in senna also helped turn me around to that idea
i definitely miss the noise of the v10's and 8's, the v6's have nice detail to their sound though but that likely will become a non-factor once the circus moves to a more open track again

more than anything else what drew me to f1 was seeing drivers on the limit lap after lap, almost want refueling to be reintroduced, taking that level of detail away from race strategy was not a good thing from my view


----------



## Zaru (Jun 22, 2014)

Hamilton's first lap was crazy, 9th to 4th
Vettel's luck is terrible though


----------



## VoDe (Jun 22, 2014)

Way to go Bottas


----------



## Zaru (Jun 22, 2014)

>Austrian GP
>Australian Webber does the interviews

AHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 23, 2014)

I know it's german :
Someone stole Schumacher's Complete Medical Files and demands a ransom of 50,000 for them or they'll be sold to the highest Media Bidder.


----------



## Amanda (Jun 23, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> I know it's german but I'm gonna translate:
> Someone stole Schumacher's Complete Medical Files and demands a ransom of 50,000 for them or they'll be sold to the highest Media Bidder.




Whoever buys them and uses them is the same level of trash as this person.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 23, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> I know it's german :
> Someone stole Schumacher's Complete Medical Files and demands a ransom of 50,000 for them or they'll be sold to the highest Media Bidder.



I wish people would have the integrity to not follow up on that offer, but sadly someone probably will


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 24, 2014)

Amanda said:


> FIA has meddled with every single detail, trying to shape F1 more to their liking. But sport just doesn't work like that. In fact, now that we're on this road, why not go the full pro wrestling way?



Honestly I am waiting for them to go full NASCAR and bring out the safety car because the leader is too far ahead.


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Jun 24, 2014)

I love the way Sergio Perez has been racing im his fan!!


----------



## Vault (Jul 5, 2014)

Ferrari dun goofed this qualifying. Both didn't even get past Q1 

Alonso will definitely leave at this rate.


----------



## Vault (Jul 5, 2014)

Hahahahahahaha this qualifying 

The track trolled  Hamilton dun fucking goofed


----------



## Zaru (Jul 5, 2014)

Those lap times holy shit  But although Rosberg is likely to win, at least there will be some interesting fights behind him


----------



## Amanda (Jul 5, 2014)

I haven't paid attention to the silly season this year. If Alonso leaves, who replaces him? I've also heard Vettel might be leaving, is that true? I'm still dreaming of a Vettel-Kimi duo.


----------



## Vault (Jul 5, 2014)

I'm more excited about Alonso going to work from the back of the grid.  pure talent wise I think Alonso is the best driver. 

Hamilton will obviously try to blindside off the gate. But he really fucked up today  got too complacent.


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Jul 5, 2014)

Ross is pretty likely to win and the fight for Podium spots will be heavy i mean last race Segio Perez faught for 5th from 10 positions back from the start. started 15th and now he starts 7th..... In Sergio Perez terms he can fight for 1st..... i mean hes so good but anyways i think Ross needs to be on his toes since Hamilton and Perez are still capable of taking 1st away from him from thier starting positions i can and there will be fighting lets just hope Massa doesnt crash some one and then blame that person for the cras


----------



## Zaru (Jul 6, 2014)

Red Flag in lap 2. Still waiting for the race to restart


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jul 6, 2014)

they are taking forever to repair that side of the guard rail 

and i have Nole vs Roger in 15 minutes


----------



## Zaru (Jul 6, 2014)

Brit wins, 2nd and 3rd are in british cars, 4th is a brit, 5th is in a british car

Now THAT'S what I call a british grand prix


----------



## Vault (Jul 6, 2014)

Fantastic grand prix today. Alonso did work as usual and especially loved his battle with Vettel but Bottas was excellent today. Great win by Hamilton would have been great to see Rosberg v Hamilton late on.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 6, 2014)

I still don't understand how Bottas managed to jump 12 (?) spots.


----------



## Vault (Jul 6, 2014)

I know  that was amazing some of his driving was truly amazing.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 6, 2014)

The austrian commentators were having a major giggle at Alonso and Vettel during their duel.
Vettel constantly complaining that Alonso isn't leaving him space and Alonso constantly complaining that Vettel isn't keeping to the track limits. 
Vettel must be fuming though, Ricciardo started 6 places behind him and ended up on the podium 2 places ahead of him. That one stop made all the difference. 

How the fuck did Ricciardo drive that long on those tires though...


----------



## Vault (Jul 6, 2014)

Yeah that duel was awesome did you also hear Alonso complaining about Vettel Using DRS in non DRS positions?   

Ricciardo managed 40 laps he said and he seemed to be just laughing his arse off about it. He was just having the time of his life it's absolutely fantastic


----------



## Zaru (Jul 6, 2014)

Is it even POSSIBLE to use DRS outside the specified regions? It seems Alonso might have forgotten what a slipstream is.


----------



## Vault (Jul 6, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Is it even POSSIBLE to use DRS outside the specified regions? It seems Alonso might have forgotten what a slipstream is.



Well you can use it to overtake if you're close enough so really I don't understand what Alonso was saying. Maybe he was saying he used the DRS for defending rather than overtaking?


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Jul 6, 2014)

Honestly did look like Hamilton was going to catch up to Ross but i dont know if to win.... But with Ross retirement this definitely changes momentum for Hamilton. This is very good news for him i expected more from FORCE INDIA its sad how Massa left the race too Williams had strong pace even if he was in the back i think he could have faught for 5th and down.... Sergio Perez mixed luck again but the Force India just didnt have the pace to push much. I mean he came in close to gettting into the points. Atleast Hulk came into points but he didnt really have a car either to challenge the midfield. Force India just didnt have a strong enough car.... Torro Rosso just strong enough to keep away Perez for a double points finish for FI....


Kimi seems rather Ordinary this season compared to Alonso....



Rumor part of the season is starting up.... 


Gear up for the Silly season guys...


It seems the rumors so far surround 2 British drivers.


1. If Hamilton doesnt win the Championship he will leave to another team.... 
Personally i dont belive this but it is a rumor. They say McLaren but i dont see him going to McLaren unless Button leaves... That guy plays dirty politics all the time....


Weve seen it i suspected it with Hamilton but i kinda taught maybe im crazy but then we saw it with Perez and now Maggnusen. 


Rumor number 

2. Is Precisely Button leaving McLaren.


Rumor number

3. Alonso or Kimi leaving.... Ferrari. i could see Kimi leaving. but not Alonso as much tho i could see Alonso leaving to a more competitive side.

Rumor number

4. Vettel Leaving.......... Not sure where he would go..... Ferrari is weak and maybe Mercedez if Hamilton leaves. I could see Merc Getting Vettel if Ham cant take coming in second place.


Rumor number

5. Sauber closing up shop... i kind offf doubt that. but who knows financial situations are difficult.


Rumor number 

6. Drivers like Hulk and Perez moving up the grid to replace some of the drivers out there that would be leaving McLaren Ferrari and RedBull. I could honestly see the Force India duo replacing anyone up top.... But i could also see Grosjean doing to as well....


Personally i think both Perez and Hulk have increased their stock value. but i think Grosjean has aswell despite Lotus being rather flaky.


Personally i think Sutil will end up in a back marker team next season. if not out of F1 he hasnt ever shown anything i think hes all hype..


----------



## VoDe (Jul 7, 2014)

Looks good for us Finns, our F1 top driver tradition continues. 
1980's was Rosberg 
1990's H?kkinen
2000's R?ikk?nen
(?)2010's Bottas

"Flying Finns"


----------



## Zaru (Jul 7, 2014)

VoDe said:


> Looks good for us Finns, our F1 top driver tradition continues.
> 1980's was Rosberg
> 1990's H?kkinen
> 2000's R?ikk?nen
> (?)2010's Bottas



I'd love to see what Bottas could do in a season where Mercedes or Red Bull aren't obliterating the competition.

If you're liberal with the finnishness though, the current points leader is the son of a finnish driver.


And this season will probably be interesting up to the last race as far as the champion goes since afaik it awards double points and Mercedes is no stranger to technical failures. Anything short of 50 points difference with more total wins won't be enough to be sure.


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Jul 9, 2014)

Kimi sucks hes nothing compared to Alonso


and now lets wait and see how the Fins respond.....


----------



## Amanda (Jul 9, 2014)

VoDe said:


> Looks good for us Finns, our F1 top driver tradition continues.
> 1980's was Rosberg
> 1990's H?kkinen
> 2000's R?ikk?nen
> ...




The theories over why certain countries produce athletics of certain sports year after year is interesting. I don't really believe in conditions, which are often brought up here. Rather the example of ground breaking idols inspires increasing amount of children to get involved in the sports, and therefore provide wider raw material from which the future success stories can rise. And of course, there must be a supporting sports culture that enables the children to get involved, and picks them into training and sponsoring process. So it's something of a snow ball effect... success nurtures success.


----------



## VoDe (Jul 9, 2014)

Zaru said:


> If you're liberal with the finnishness though, the current points leader is the son of a finnish driver.



Yeah but he's racing under German flag so, he doesn't count.

And he doesn't even speak finnish so


----------



## Amanda (Jul 9, 2014)

VoDe said:


> Yeah but he's racing under German flag so, he doesn't count.
> 
> And he doesn't even speak finnish so




It's kind of funny how some Finns dislike him for "not being a real Finn" even though he has never pretended to be a Finn. And in contrast Vettel is loved by many for being a Finnophile. Dat nationalism. 



By the way... if you guys could change the rules any way you wished, what kind of rules you'd want to see in F1? 

Also, is there some way to watch old F1 races from years back? I'd love to watch some 50s-70s era races.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 9, 2014)

Amanda said:


> The theories over why certain countries produce athletics of certain sports year after year is interesting. I don't really believe in conditions, which are often brought up here. Rather the example of ground breaking idols inspires increasing amount of children to get involved in the sports, and therefore provide wider raw material from which the future success stories can rise. And of course, there must be a supporting sports culture that enables the children to get involved, and picks them into training and sponsoring process. So it's something of a snow ball effect... success nurtures success.


The racing culture probably plays a big role. The numerous kart tracks in countries like England and Germany help kids get into it early on. 
"Sponsor children" can rarely compete with that.



Amanda said:


> Also, is there some way to watch old F1 races from years back? I'd love to watch some 50s-70s era races.


With the lack of widespread recording devices back then, most of what you'll find will have terrible quality (if it even exists), or doesn't exist publicly available on the net.


----------



## VoDe (Jul 9, 2014)

Amanda said:


> It's kind of funny how some Finns dislike him for "not being a real Finn" even though he has never pretended to be a Finn.
> .



ACTUALLY he did drive under Finnish flag in karting/small formulas

so yeah


----------



## Amanda (Jul 9, 2014)

Zaru said:


> The racing culture probably plays a big role. The numerous kart tracks in countries like England and Germany help kids get into it early on.
> "Sponsor children" can rarely compete with that.




That's more or less what I mean, even though my English struggled with explaining it.



VoDe said:


> ACTUALLY he did drive under Finnish flag in karting/small formulas
> 
> so yeah




I didn't remember that. However, I still wouldn't call that as "pretending". He has grown up outside Finland among non-Finns and has never spoken the language. Of course he has the right to identify as one of them, and not as one of us, no matter how butthurt it makes us.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 15, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Brit wins, 2nd and 3rd are in british cars, 4th is a brit, 5th is in a british car
> 
> Now THAT'S what I call a british grand prix



Well when it comes to cars.  Unless it is Ferrari, Sauber and Torro Rosso they are british built and looked after cars.  Even Mercedes and Red bull have their bases in the UK, just foreign owned companies.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 15, 2014)

Amanda said:


> By the way... if you guys could change the rules any way you wished, what kind of rules you'd want to see in F1?



3 race drivers/cars per team
legalise active suspension
lose drs
allow multiple elements on the rear wing again
bring back refueling
drop the tyre compounds rule during races
bring back the parc ferme rules of the 90's


----------



## Vault (Jul 15, 2014)

Bring back the V12s


----------



## VoDe (Jul 15, 2014)

Vault said:


> Bring back the V12s



No, bring back the same engine rules as in the 80's turbo era

1 400bhp from 1.5L engine back in the 80's. Just image what they could do with it today...

[YOUTUBE]mBxwKhzghZQ[/YOUTUBE]

"It's always a compromise with safety which is boring, and between enjoyment which is dangerous"

Now it's only about safety... which is boring.


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Jul 15, 2014)

aiyanah said:


> 3 race drivers/cars per team
> legalise active suspension
> lose drs
> allow multiple elements on the rear wing again
> ...



Some of that stuff is pretty that you want makes driving easier. 
It was recently discovered that Michael Schumacker was using Traction Control on his Ferrari when he dominated.  Traction control is illegal by the way and use of active suspension makes everything easier. This type of thing takes away the skills needed by a driver to drive the car.  DRS is also kind off a cheat i mean you get close enough to a car push a button and you will pass him.... i dont like DRS.

But active suspension makes driving the cars easier. 

True drivers dont need assistance just like Ayrton Senna.

for example 

Nico Rossberg VS Michael Schumacker (on an equal car no Traction Control) he never came close to Rossberg 


It was also recently discovered that Sebastian Vettel was also using a device that mimics Traction control on his car.... Remove that Device and now VS Daniel Ricciardo hes not even half as skilled as Daniel. not to mention he cant take on Drivers like HULK or Bottas or Perez or any of the newer drivers. 


I just dislike when drivers have aid. You cant consider Vettel a great driver when we now know he was cheating using a Device thats ilegal during his 4 years of "dominance"


Also not all cars out there this season where using a device called FRIC which is an Active suspension system... 


I dont know if you were aware of this but teams. were using FRIC so active suspension was being used... not all teams tho, Force India wasnt using this cheat. and their Drivers Hulk and Perez were still able to out race McLaren and keep up with Mercedez and Williams. 


For the GERMAN GP they have banned use of the FRIC system so lets see how the other Drivers do against Sergio and Hulk with out using this cheat. We know Vettel is useless now with out Traction Control i mean look at Daniel hes racing really well in the same car.






VoDe said:


> No, bring back the same engine rules as in the 80's turbo era
> 
> 1 400bhp from 1.5L engine back in the 80's. Just image what they could do with it today...
> 
> ...




the Williams back in the 80's had all kinds off devices and equipment latter deemed illegal because they aided the driver in a way that computers and devices on the vehicles would aid the drivers alot. For example they were strong but still had a hard time Racing VS SENNA a driver who didnt have all that assistance. Take away all that Tech and the drivers inside cant take on a true driver on equal terms.

Senna will always be better then Prost..

Vettel and Schumi are cheaters.. using Traction Control.... This was all discovered last year.


----------



## insi_tv (Jul 16, 2014)

宮本Musashi said:


> Some of that stuff is pretty that you want makes driving easier.
> It was recently discovered that Michael Schumacker was using Traction Control on his Ferrari when he dominated.  Traction control is illegal by the way and use of active suspension makes everything easier. This type of thing takes away the skills needed by a driver to drive the car.  DRS is also kind off a cheat i mean you get close enough to a car push a button and you will pass him.... i dont like DRS.
> 
> But active suspension makes driving the cars easier.
> ...



i am not that big into F1 these days but do you have any proof for your accusations? i am not that well informed and i give you the benefit of a doubt but maybe back it up?
nico vs. schumacher for example could have been in nicos favour simply because he was younger and more fit. the way the car designed does make a pretty big difference too afaik. i would imagine cars from schumachers "era" very atleast somewhat different.
maybe someone with more knowledge can clear that up.

even if true, i don't think vettel/schumacher are/were bad drivers. you don't get into F1 without being atleast VERY good (ok nowadays you can buy your way in). of course cheating is bad but everyone is doing everything they can to gain an advantage. senna went to williams because they were dominating previously with traction control and other electronic "wizardry" only for the FIA to ban it. senna was still phenomenal tough.


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Jul 16, 2014)

insi_tv said:


> i am not that big into F1 these days but do you have any proof for your accusations? i am not that well informed and i give you the benefit of a doubt but maybe back it up?
> nico vs. schumacher for example could have been in nicos favour simply because he was younger and more fit. the way the car designed does make a pretty big difference too afaik. i would imagine cars from schumachers "era" very atleast somewhat different.
> maybe someone with more knowledge can clear that up.
> 
> even if true, i don't think vettel/schumacher are/were bad drivers. you don't get into F1 without being atleast VERY good (ok nowadays you can buy your way in). of course cheating is bad but everyone is doing everything they can to gain an advantage. senna went to williams because they were dominating previously with traction control and other electronic "wizardry" only for the FIA to ban it.* senna was still phenomenal tough*.



So at first it was Suspected by the stewards at the Singapore GP 

Giancarlo Minardi posted his commentary on the matter on his website. Other publications have speculated on what they think may be at play in the Adrian Newey designed RB9 chassis. Racecar Engineering has a comprehensive outline of just how they believe Red Bull are using their KERS and suspension to create traction control allowing Sebastian Vettel to apply power 50m early than anyone else at the Singapore Grand Prix.



Alegation and suspision arrose but nothing was really proven other then raw data that the stewards have which was basicly that Sebastians car was able to get traction on average 50mm before everyone elses cars. which adds up each turn and each lap into about a 30 second advantage. just from the traction alone.

But these were just speculations 

LATTER 

REB-BULL 

of-course dismissed allegations of such all this denied and blah blah blah.




But then proof came out that this was true and it turned out that the FIA knew they were using this let alone a combination of illegal use of KERS and suspension technology that is supposed to be banned to just about make their car insanely quiker. 


Also when the proof came out finally RedBull just kept from making to many statements.  I mean basically what could they say now.....  



All of this gave them pretty much a strong oversteer car that you could cut into a corner and set it straight into the next for maximum efficiency a car the naturally had the ability to overtake.

Devices that were in Sebastians car but not Mark Webbers. 


*SENNA
*is proof if they truly were great drivers when they switched cars they would have kept being great drivers remove the cheating and they turn into mediocre drivers Sebastian cant the McLaren in a car that Daniel is using to keep up with the Mercedez duo... 


AGE is not a factor here Maybe Schumi you can say hes just old. but Vettel just outright was a cheater im sure hes a good driver not one driver in F1 can be a bad driver not one. they all have alot off talent but some just have a little extra spark. Take for example the last few races this season....


The FIA has banned the use of FRIC a system that basically imitated stability control well most top teams had then except their is a pair of drivers in a team that didnt even know about that cheat whos drivers were NOT using FRIC and were still competitive this is ovcourse Nico Hulk and Sergio Perez who a few races ago has started from the 15th position to finish 5th during a race or in the past at Sauber gone from 12th to finish 2nd.


That is a great driver. he pulls these stunts all the time in cars that dont have traction control stability control or active suspension and now for the next race this week end all those devices have been banned (in their new versions)
 and team will all be racing on equal terms so im pretty exited to see what the Force India Duo can do both Sergio Perez and Nico Hulk now that the other teams cant cheat i want to see them get beaten by these two.


TRUE Drivers and Senna is my prof i mean even with all that Traction control Prost still couldn't take on Senna.

Even with all that technology this season Sergio Perez still gets podiums and fights the top teams to be in the top 5.

REAL drivers will always shine and when you take away the cheats used by mediocre drivers they will stop shining look at Vettel. he hasnt finished in the top 4 all season this year poor guy lets let him cheat again.... hahahahahahahahaha 


cheater both he and Schumi


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2014)

there was never any disqualification so it wasn't traction control, just very clever engineering
which is what i like about the sport
fric is also clever engineering, i dont understand why it wouldn't be allowed and see its banning as a powerplay by higher ups in the fia as opposed to a safety/cost/rules concern
schumi having tc is a non-issue, it was only ever outlawed in 07 so i dont see how that should have affected any of the credibility behind his titles

cant wait for 18' wheels to become a thing so that the cars have to be fitted with active suspension anyway


----------



## Zaru (Jul 16, 2014)

Success breeds jealousy. Schumacher and Vettel won, between themselves, 9 out of the last 14 championships, and for a fun side fact, 6 "Race of Champions" nation cups in a row. 
Between those two streaks, R?ikk?nen and Hamilton only had their championship by 1 point and Button somehow saved the lead after his one-trick car went defunct halfway through the season.

And who knows how many other teams tried similar rule-bending and simply didn't catch enough attention?


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Jul 17, 2014)

Ayrton Senna won his fair share of Championships with out cheating whos jealous im just saying it merits more admiration when he beat Prost in a Williams with all of that technology. 

Well im just happy to see Vettel race with out a car that has all of that technology and to see him be mediocre.

Its just funny Schumi had his time but deep down inside how does it feel to know that you cheated to win?
Im not jealous of anyone Senna is the best by far.


I do admit a bit of fan boy ism towards Nico Hulk and Sergio Perez i do add that i kind of like Kimi and Lewis and Alonso. but its just a bit of respect they really are great drivers and while perhaps they ARE better drivers because they are better drivers then Sergio and Nico but i still like Hulk and Perez more im not a Force India fan im a fan of those two drivers and i want to see them do great at the German GP. Force India will be amazing now that the other teams have been stripped of their cheats. 

Vettel will stay in the bottom until they figure out how to cheat again. but so long as he has a car thats just like everyone else he will remain in the bottom.

Its a fact hes a good driver but hes not a great driver a GREAT driver could take a shitty car and still fight for a champion ship like Senna vs Prost in that Williams or Fernando Alonso last season Vs Vettel.

By the way traction control was always outlawed since the 80's when Williams was using it aid to the drivers was maid illegal since back then. Schumis use of Traction Control was not really known until 2008 a year after THAT specific kind of TC was deemed illegal. Now the one also or additionally illegal Traction Control  is the one employed by Vettel in the last few years either way the only record i see is that they were LUCKY enough to be driving those cars with Traction Control.

All i see is that in the last 14 championships like you point out 9 of those were won by Traction Control.

Witch just adds merrit to the 5 drivers that managed to beat those 2 cheaters.

Lewis Kimi Alonso and Button is a good driver who had a GREAT car we can all agree that hes a good driver hes not bad at all hes not great either tho. But it was that car. Brawn built a great car.

But Lewis Kimi and Alonso are something special. Something more in the category of Senna and Hunt.

drivers who won because they were amazing not because they cheated like Prost Schumi and Vettel.

Button a good driver in a great car. hes the exception to all rules really i guess he proves hard work and dedication with good equipment can win. but we can all agree hes not a top gun ace.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 17, 2014)

:/



> Witch just adds merrit to the 5 drivers that managed to beat those 2 cheaters.


no one cheated though, tc was legalised in '01 cause there was no way to police it, so everyone had tc anyway
it was banned in 08 cause the standard ecu allowed it to actually be policed
and vettel's version of traction control is simply a good use of the systems available on the car, its not like any of the other teams couldn't have figured out how to do it themselves
i see no reason to lambaste a team or driver for being clever in the way they go about engineering a race winning car



> But Lewis Kimi and Alonso are something special. Something more in the category of Senna and Hunt.


alonso won both his titles when tc was legal
kimi won his sole title when tc was legal
are they lesser drivers for it now?
that would be an absurd notion


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 17, 2014)

宮本Musashi said:


> Well im just happy to see Vettel race with out a car that has all of that technology and to see him be mediocre.



Torro Rosso at Monza says hello.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 19, 2014)

Rosberg got the pole with Hamilton starting from 16th? Nico must be laughing pretty hard right now.
And damn, the Williams are in striking position again. Not that I expect them to overcome Rosberg without unexpected interference, but that's pretty impressive.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 20, 2014)

Oh man, Massa's bad luck


----------



## Zaru (Jul 20, 2014)

It's funny to see how a Williams can outclass a Mercedes on a long straight. Bottas just took Hamilton without breaking a sweat.

And goddamn, Ricciardo vs. Alonso is as great as Vettel vs. Alonso 2 weeks ago, constant back and forth


----------



## VoDe (Jul 27, 2014)

Rise of Valtteri Bottas puts Jenson Button’s McLaren future in doubt

Well who wouldn't want fast, young and talented driver that seemingly doesn't have any weakness? And he's even great on pr stuff...


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 27, 2014)

What a fucking race holy hell

Fuck yeah Ricciardo


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 27, 2014)

Ricciardo has future world champion written all over him with some of his over taking he has done this season and pushing the car further than what it should be.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 27, 2014)

Though he seems to be getting the better team strategies within the team, BY FAR. Vettel must be punching walls at this point.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 27, 2014)

fun race to watch, hopefully there'll be more like it after the break
well done danny on another win


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Jul 28, 2014)

After 4 titles in a row for Vettel, i am finally looking forward to someone else winning the championship.

Race was good, didn't expect that. Hungary tends to be a lame race.

Belgium is next up. Shit will be awesome. Belgium never disappoints.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 28, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Though he seems to be getting the better team strategies within the team, BY FAR. Vettel must be punching walls at this point.



RB should have brought in Vettel right after the spin and put on a fresh(er) set of mediums to last to the end, he would have caught up to his old position at a minimum.


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 24, 2014)

so next year we're gonna have a 17 year old on the grid, i like this
otherwise, almost race time


----------



## Zaru (Aug 24, 2014)

Verstappen will be interesting to watch. He doesn't even have that much experience


----------



## Zaru (Aug 24, 2014)

Poor Alonso got screwed over before even starting the race


----------



## Zaru (Aug 24, 2014)

HOLY SHIIIIIIIIIIIIT

Hamilton and Rosberg are really going to hate on each other now


----------



## Vault (Aug 24, 2014)

Rosberg  

Yeah I don't see how their relationship can be salvaged after that


----------



## Zaru (Aug 24, 2014)

Bottas aiming for the podium again. Ricciardo might even win, but Rosberg's front wing will get fixed and then he'll be a lot faster.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 24, 2014)

Rosberg catches tire debris that waves in his face for an entire lap
The very tire debris that was on the track from Hamilton's exploding tire which Rosberg caused


----------



## Vault (Aug 24, 2014)

That move just now by Alonso on Perez


----------



## Vault (Aug 24, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Rosberg catches tire debris that waves in his face for an entire lap
> The very tire debris that was on the track from Hamilton's exploding tire which Rosberg caused



Did you see when he was trying to yank it off and failed


----------



## Zaru (Aug 24, 2014)

Red Bull can actually keep Mercedes and Williams at bay on a long straight now. Must have been a notable engine upgrade.


----------



## Vault (Aug 24, 2014)

That lock up by Rosberg


----------



## Vault (Aug 24, 2014)

Rosberg is such a tit that cost him a place


----------



## Zaru (Aug 24, 2014)

Rosberg got too greedy. 
And oh man, Riccy might actually take this home.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 24, 2014)

Can someone explain to me how Kimi got to 2nd place? He wasn't that fast


----------



## Vault (Aug 24, 2014)

He's opening up the gap! 

Rosberg seems to have given up  I don't get the strategy


----------



## Zaru (Aug 24, 2014)

Hamilton already asked them to turn down his engine power to save it, despite driving the fastest laps by far


----------



## Zaru (Aug 24, 2014)

Magnussen is protecting his ass against Alonso like a girly boy in prison. That battle line...


----------



## Vault (Aug 24, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Magnussen is protecting his ass against Alonso like a girly boy in prison. That battle line...



Now rosberg and button are in the mix


----------



## Vault (Aug 24, 2014)

Alonso got killed on that straight.  337 to 307?


----------



## Zaru (Aug 24, 2014)

I love that we can hear team radio now (it wasn't like that when I started watching F1)


----------



## Vault (Aug 24, 2014)

Speaking of team radio. Hamilton has truly given up but his team is telling him to keep at it and pray for a yellow flag  haha


----------



## Vault (Aug 24, 2014)

Poor Lewis, he's dejected.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 24, 2014)

Can't wait to see how soulcrushed Hamilton will appear in the first interview.

And damn, poor Vettel. He really gets some shit strategies, he's not even sure if he can drive to the end with his tires.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 24, 2014)

>3 seconds lap time difference between Ricciardo and Rosberg

It's seriously like driving in a different racing league.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 24, 2014)

The McLarens/Vettel/Alonso scenes, holy shit


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 24, 2014)

Riciardoooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Vault (Aug 24, 2014)

Zaru said:


> The McLarens/Vettel/Alonso scenes, holy shit



That was a free for all


----------



## Zaru (Aug 24, 2014)

Well that was a thoroughly entertaining race. Which is what usually happens when the Mercedes fuck something up.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 24, 2014)

Oh my god that jeering/booing when Rosberg walked out


----------



## Vault (Aug 24, 2014)

Rosberg getting booed


----------



## Vault (Aug 24, 2014)

Man they are booing the shit out of Rosberg


----------



## Amanda (Aug 24, 2014)

Well, that was entertaining. As will be the drama at the Mercedes'.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 24, 2014)

I didn't realize that the interviewer was Eddie Jordan until the commentators said it.
Shame about his team, the black/yellow liveries tended to be among the best looking.


----------



## Vault (Aug 24, 2014)

Lauda is pissed


----------



## Zaru (Aug 24, 2014)

>Rosboooorg

Where was Lauda interviewed? The stream I was watching ended too early


----------



## Vault (Aug 24, 2014)

Zaru said:


> >Rosboooorg
> 
> Where was Lauda interviewed? The stream I was watching ended too early



He got interviewed like 10 minutes ago outside. He's fucking furious  you need to find the clip


----------



## Vault (Aug 24, 2014)

Holy shit Lewis is choking up  he definitely cried


----------



## Zaru (Aug 24, 2014)

It's hard to keep your face straight when you had realistic chances to win the race and get sniped by your teammate


----------



## Vault (Aug 24, 2014)

Lewis' accent has changed  it's not only British now, there's a American twang


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 25, 2014)

His GF is american and he moves around a lot.  He spends more time in Switzerland than in the UK so no wonder he has a slight american twang to him.

As for this season, I am starting to think that it might be likely that Lewis and Nico will end up costing each other the championship with Ricciardo coming up and taking it on last day if Toto Wolff and Lauder don't get it sorted out before Monza.  (Like how Kimi became champion in 07)

Though with those ridiculously long straights Monza might just be the one where the Mercs become dots in the distance in under a lap.


----------



## MunchKing (Aug 27, 2014)

Nemesis said:


> His GF is american and he moves around a lot.  He spends more time in Switzerland than in the UK so no wonder he has a slight american twang to him.
> 
> As for this season, I am starting to think that it might be likely that Lewis and Nico will end up costing each other the championship with Ricciardo coming up and taking it on last day if Toto Wolff and Lauder don't get it sorted out before Monza.  (Like how Kimi became champion in 07)
> 
> Though with those ridiculously long straights Monza might just be the one where the Mercs become dots in the distance in under a lap.



I'm expecting the Williams cars to put up a fight against Mercedes. They have the same engines as the Mercs, so they will be competitive on the Monza track.

Maybe Ricciardo will grab a few more victories this year, but I don't think he'll win the WC.


----------



## VoDe (Sep 1, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]HYlBeawGn6s[/YOUTUBE]

Umm yeah, and this kid will be racing in next season


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 1, 2014)

I've only heard good things about max so far 
I'm gonna assume its max verstappen cause my phone won't show the vid
f1 driver at 17 is pretty impressive


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Sep 2, 2014)

I think its great hes getting a chance but they better not make it a one year chance two years then decide what hes capable of i think the rookie year can be hard.... So i hope they let him drive for 2 years..


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 21, 2014)

How did Alonso not get a 5second stop penalty after his first corner incident.  He should have been forced to go back to 4th maybe 5th.


----------



## VoDe (Oct 4, 2014)

So

R?ikk?nen & Vettel next year in Ferrari


----------



## Amanda (Oct 4, 2014)

I was so heartbroken when we didn't get the Simi dream team in Red Bull. But sometimes life does funny tricks, and now we might get it in Ferrari instead.


----------



## Vault (Oct 5, 2014)

Ricciardo


----------



## Vault (Oct 5, 2014)

Hamilton smh hahaha 

Lucky boy


----------



## Vault (Oct 5, 2014)

Hamilton is fucking crazy  

Holy shit


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 5, 2014)

"Sutil just told us bianchi hit the truck sideways. Didn't look good. Adrian was shocked." 

uh oh


----------



## Vault (Oct 5, 2014)

Yeah the fact that no one is celebrating is suspect as fuck. 

I hope Bianchi is ok


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 5, 2014)

ugh

and

Pablo Elizalde ‏@EliGP 15s16 seconds ago

Bianchi is unconscious, according to the FIA.


----------



## Amanda (Oct 5, 2014)

Bianchi 

Mika Salo said he took a great hit to his head and has been taken to the brain scan, and that's all we know.


----------



## Amanda (Oct 5, 2014)

All the drivers are with him in the hospital? Respect.


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 6, 2014)

. good lord


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Oct 6, 2014)

hope we get good news about him soon


----------



## Amanda (Oct 6, 2014)

The video makes me sick.  

Don't die on us, Jules.

*@ ane*

The last I heard was that his condition is severe but stable.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Oct 6, 2014)

And that fucking green flag

I'm not saying that every time a car is out of the road they must stop a race but there must be a limit when rain makes it too dangerous to continue


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 7, 2014)

just saw a vid of jules' accident
he will be very lucky to recover from that one tbh

pics for posterity


*Spoiler*: __ 











vid is 

best of luck to the boy


----------



## Amanda (Oct 7, 2014)

ane said:


> And that fucking green flag
> 
> I'm not saying that every time a car is out of the road they must stop a race but there must be a limit when rain makes it too dangerous to continue




I've understood that the green flag was for the next corner, not this one.

But yes, the conditions seemed to be so bad there shouldn't be any green flags for any corner, there should be just a safety car. Perhaps there should not have been any race in the first place, at least not on this time slot. Though it's so easy to say this in retrospect...



aiyanah said:


> just saw a vid of jules' accident
> he will be very lucky to recover from that one tbh




It's so brutal. And at the same time, you can see the entire car is smashed into trash all up to some inches behind his head. Did the rear part of the car take most of the impact, or is the monocogue just that strong?


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 7, 2014)

he went under the forklift
the driver shell had no role to play in any part of this aside from maybe hitting the tire wall on the other side of the forklift


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 7, 2014)

hoo boy 



from the wiki entry for DAI



> Diffuse axonal injury (DAI) is one of the most common and devastating types of traumatic brain injury,[1] meaning that damage occurs over a more widespread area than in focal brain injury. DAI, which refers to extensive lesions in white matter tracts, is one of the major causes of unconsciousness and persistent vegetative state after head trauma
> 
> The outcome is frequently coma, with over 90% of patients with severe DAI never regaining consciousness.[2] Those who do wake up often remain significantly impaired.


----------



## Amanda (Oct 7, 2014)

Not looking good. 

On a more positive note, Jean Todt has been meeting the Schumacher family, and he just told that Schumi should soon be able to live rather normal life at home, where he is with his family. So it's not all in the numbers and statistics. Recoveries happen too.


----------



## Vault (Oct 12, 2014)

Rosberg fucked up


----------



## Zaru (Oct 12, 2014)

Breaking so hard that you ruin your tyres. Bad gamble, Nico.


----------



## Vault (Oct 12, 2014)

Holy shit this track is quick :S I wasnt expecting so much overtaking let alone the side by side battles


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Oct 12, 2014)

Hamilton be like huehuehuehue.


----------



## Vault (Oct 12, 2014)

That cameraman so thirsty, i don't blame him. She's stunning


----------



## Zaru (Oct 12, 2014)

I laughed so hard when the camera feed was behind the time display and it looked like the Red Bull crew was doing a pit stop on an invisible Vettel


----------



## Vault (Oct 12, 2014)

Rosberg is absolutely flying. Surely he has to pit


----------



## Zaru (Oct 12, 2014)

Rosberg getting within less than a pit stop's range of P1 after having to pit early and being dead last is kinda impressive. Damage control successful I guess.

Poor Kvyat though, lost so many spots and had to basically offer himself on a platter with a worse engine mode because the car used too much fuel.


----------



## Vault (Oct 12, 2014)

Rosberg's magic tyres.


----------



## Vault (Oct 12, 2014)

This Mercedes car too stronk  Rosberg's bulletproof tyres also helped.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 12, 2014)

Putin standing next to them feels so weird


----------



## Amanda (Oct 12, 2014)

Lol Vladimir Vladimirovich is there. 

Congarts to Lewis, Nico, and the OP Merc car.


----------



## Vault (Oct 12, 2014)

That Mercedes power unit  

So fucking OP


----------



## Amanda (Oct 12, 2014)

Damn, they didn't get to spray champagne on Vladdy. 

So, Merc won the championship. What are the chances of them dominating next season too? Because Alonso is betting everything on getting that precious Merc seat.


----------



## Vault (Oct 12, 2014)

I hate these street circuits, it started off so promising. Then completely fizzled out

edit 

Bottas car was flying. At the end he was posting 1:40s almost back to back


----------



## Zaru (Oct 12, 2014)

Amanda said:


> Damn, they didn't get to spray champagne on Vladdy.



That was an image just waiting to be made 



Amanda said:


> So, Merc won the championship. What are the chances of them dominating next season too? Because Alonso is betting everything on getting that precious Merc seat.


If there are no major rule changes, then they probably wouldn't need to change anything about the car to still compete for wins. The gap is just too big. 

The question is how much Renault will be able to get their shit together.

Honda is doing a partial return by supplying McLaren but I doubt they'll provide some ultra competitive parts all of a sudden.


----------



## Shaz (Oct 12, 2014)

Amanda said:


> So, Merc won the championship. What are the chances of them dominating next season too? Because Alonso is betting everything on getting that precious Merc seat.



We need to remember that Mercedes must have learnt so much from this year, being so far ahead, especially of their strong points and how they can get on top of the hiccups they've had within this season.

If there is little regulation change, they will likely be in front of the pack / right up there, but that isn't to say that many other teams haven't been studying Mercedes as well and the improvements they could make to fill that fundamental gap between them. It's just that the season is almost over, most teams will be focussing this catch up for next year. We could be in for a surprise - At least a tighter battle if not anything else.

I also doubt Honda will have that much to offer after just coming back into the game, they will definitely be a threat in due time, but Mercedes have the upper hand because of this season.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 12, 2014)

Side note, wikipedia says that engine development points will be halved compared to 2014 next year, and then again in 2016.

Why did they even introduce this (after a long period of engine development freezing) if they're going to nerf it to hell and back anyway?


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 13, 2014)

Shaz said:


> We need to remember that Mercedes must have learnt so much from this year, being so far ahead, especially of their strong points and how they can get on top of the hiccups they've had within this season.
> 
> If there is little regulation change, they will likely be in front of the pack / right up there, but that isn't to say that many other teams haven't been studying Mercedes as well and the improvements they could make to fill that fundamental gap between them. It's just that the season is almost over, most teams will be focussing this catch up for next year. We could be in for a surprise - At least a tighter battle if not anything else.
> 
> I also doubt Honda will have that much to offer after just coming back into the game, they will definitely be a threat in due time, but Mercedes have the upper hand because of this season.



For regulation changes i think FIA has put F1 in what is basically a 4 year freeze.  Yes small things here and there can be changed but teams and engines that are dominating this year will likely do so until 2017.  Pretty much engine wise the only thing that will keep up with the mercs might be the honda in the McLaren.  Other than that Renault and Ferrari engines just will not have the power behind it


----------



## VoDe (Oct 14, 2014)

Amanda said:


> Because Alonso is betting everything on getting that precious Merc seat.



Niki Lauda has already said that they won't ever hire Alonso, because he isn't a teamplayer.

In Alonso's mind Alonso is greater than the team where he is driving, when it's usually the opposite. That's why he is leaving Ferrari, and Marco Mattiacci got fed up on him.

Not to mention why would they hire some old dog as Alonso, who's gonna retire in next 3-5 years.



Zaru said:


> Honda is doing a partial return by supplying McLaren but I doubt they'll provide some ultra competitive parts all of a sudden.



Honda is like 15 years ahead of anyone else in Turbo Engines, because of Indycar engines etc. So i think they will do better than Ferrari or Renault. Not to mention McLaren can optimize their engine for their car, something that they couldn't do this year.


----------



## Amanda (Oct 14, 2014)

Nemesis said:


> For regulation changes i think FIA has put F1 in what is basically a 4 year freeze.  Yes small things here and there can be changed but teams and engines that are dominating this year will likely do so until 2017.




F1 is already battling to stay interesting. It can't suffer to stay as boring as this season up until 2017.

But hey, perhaps they can come up with some new rules to try to fix that. The tyres must be changed every fifth lap? You get extra points for singing the national anthem yourself? 



VoDe said:


> Niki Lauda has already said that they won't ever hire Alonso, because he isn't a teamplayer.




Heh, didn't Alonso say he's in the happy position to just go where he pleases? Because he's the best and all that.


----------



## VoDe (Oct 14, 2014)

Amanda said:


> Heh, didn't Alonso say he's in the happy position to just go where he pleases? Because he's the best and all that.








> "No. Confirmed: we have Lewis and we have Nico. They are on the front-row of the grid [in Japan], why should we change anything?


----------



## Zaru (Oct 14, 2014)

Am I the only one that is amused by Azerbaijan hosting the EUROPEAN Grand Prix in 2016? 



It's going to be a peculiarly angular track with lots of full throttle zones. 

Also, Russia was a weird race on the technical side, fuel consumption was critical and annoying the drivers, tyres unexpectedly managed to last the entire race (evidenced by Rosberg) which nobody really expected.


----------



## Amanda (Oct 14, 2014)

I didn't mean to deny the fact that Nando isn't going to Merc. I just chuckled over how differently he keeps seeing his own position ("I can choose wherever I go because they all want me because I'm the best") and how the team bosses see his position ("that trouble maker lacks team work, better get someone else").



Zaru said:


> Also, Russia was a weird race on the technical side, fuel consumption was critical and annoying the drivers, tyres unexpectedly managed to last the entire race (evidenced by Rosberg) which nobody really expected.




The future of F1 right there. No more pit stops at all! Everyone just save your tyres and fuel. So cost efficient!




Zaru said:


> Am I the only one that is amused by Azerbaijan hosting the EUROPEAN Grand Prix in 2016?




They also won the Eurovision once, so... 

Yeah, the exact borders of Europe are up to discussion, but even Georgia is pushing it. Azerbaijan is just blatantly Asian.

Anyway, here are some pics of the Azer track:









So narrow.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 14, 2014)

Overtaking must be as hard as in Monaco. Not sure if anyone wants a race like that without the history attached.


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 14, 2014)

must be a red flag any time someone crashes


----------



## The Void (Oct 15, 2014)

Monaco Grand Prix is just a showcase. Most boring race in the season.


----------



## Vault (Oct 15, 2014)

Holy shit that Azerbaijan track


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Oct 15, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Side note, wikipedia says that engine development points will be halved compared to 2014 next year, and then again in 2016.
> 
> Why did they even introduce this (after a long period of engine development freezing) if they're going to nerf it to hell and back anyway?



Once again I feel reminded of why I'm not as big a fan of formula 1 as I used to several years back.

It's just going down the shitter and the FIA is doing their best to keep it that way.


----------



## Amanda (Oct 15, 2014)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> Once again I feel reminded of why I'm not as big a fan of formula 1 as I used to several years back.
> 
> It's just going down the shitter and the FIA is doing their best to keep it that way.




I know all I do here is whine, but the fact is I've loved this sport since I was a small girl. There's so many great memories. That's why I care, and that's why I complain. Because I know how great this sport can be, and I'm worried about it going to the wrong direction.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 16, 2014)

Amanda said:


> F1 is already battling to stay interesting. It can't suffer to stay as boring as this season up until 2017.
> 
> But hey, perhaps they can come up with some new rules to try to fix that. The tyres must be changed every fifth lap? You get extra points for singing the national anthem yourself?



Or they can just go ahead and tell the other teams. "If you can't keep up that is your problem.  It is not our job to stop Mercedes/Red Bull/Ferrari/Whoever is the top car.".

Also they should stop this "You must have both sets of tires." Rule as well it is too artificial.  Let the teams bring all the tires they want and let them choose what they want to use.  If they want to go through super softs and pit every few laps cause it is quicker then let them.  If they choose to run the hardest compound and make a train that is their choice too.  Also let them change the cars between Quali and the race.  It was much better during the early 90s anyway when you could have 2 days of qualifying, then they could work on a car to make the race specs afterwards.

If a team is too poor that they can't adjust to that then they should drop out and let a potential team with more funds come in.


----------



## VoDe (Oct 16, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]sCx_Bai3hsI[/YOUTUBE]

That sound really brings tears to my eyes



Is it Coulthard or Rosberg? Can't really tell


----------



## Amanda (Oct 16, 2014)

Nemesis said:


> Or they can just go ahead and tell the other teams. "If you can't keep up that is your problem.  It is not our job to stop Mercedes/Red Bull/Ferrari/Whoever is the top car.".
> 
> Also they should stop this "You must have both sets of tires." Rule as well it is too artificial.
> 
> ...




Naaah, makes too much sense. We can't have that.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 16, 2014)

VoDe said:


> [YOUTUBE]sCx_Bai3hsI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> That sound really brings tears to my eyes



That takes me back almost 2 decades, man. 
'96 was the first season I cared about.


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 24, 2014)

What's been happening in f1 lately? I lost interest when raikkonen started finishing poorly if at all.


----------



## Amanda (Oct 24, 2014)

Jαmes said:


> What's been happening in f1 lately? I lost interest when raikkonen started finishing poorly if at all.




Nothing much. Mercedes dominates as they please. Hamilton has won the last races and Rosberg must start winning again if he still wants the title. Alonso is leaving Ferrari and will probably head to McLaren next year, while Vettel takes his place in the 'Rari.

(Kimi fan brofist! )


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 25, 2014)

Rosberg needs to show he can keep up with Hamilton when they race straight up.  Upto now he has not shown that he can due to when they are on the track together Hamilton wins 9 times out of ten.

Reason it is so close is because Hamilton has had more reliability issues than Rosberg.  Also one of the moving chicane teams called Caterham are likely to pull out of F1 real soon if they can't find a buyer.  Though I feel sorry for the people working at the team I don't think I'll miss them at F1 as they have been hopeless since they started.  F1 needs more teams gunning for places at the Mercs - Williams level.  Not the whole "let's race to see who doesn't come last." level.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 25, 2014)

Rosberg gets so nervous when Hamilton is near him, he makes huge driving mistakes like in Monza or dangerous moves like in Sochi and Spa. 


I can't remember a time when there haven't been one or two teams at any given point that had dibs on the last spots, Formula Wood will likely always exist.

Caterham is particularly bad though, they literally never scored a point (just like their literal predecessor Team Lotus)
That makes them worse than Minardi which scored like 1 point every 10 races.

Is there a worse team that lasted at least 3 years?


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 25, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Rosberg gets so nervous when Hamilton is near him, he makes huge driving mistakes like in Monza or dangerous moves like in Sochi and Spa.
> 
> 
> I can't remember a time when there haven't been one or two teams at any given point that had dibs on the last spots, Formula Wood will likely always exist.
> ...



Which is why I think teams that join F1 should at least be able to show that they can compete with the mid table before joining.  Like you said at least teams like Minardi scored points, hell Torro Rosso (which Minardi became.) and Ligier won a race each.  Arrows had a second place which would have been a victory if not for mechanical issues on the last two laps.

F1 either needs to be more strict with teams entering the sport or have it so teams have to haave 3 (maybe 4) drivers.  With one of the drivers having to be under 25.


----------



## Iceman7 (Oct 26, 2014)

I'm kind of sad to see that Marussia won't be at Austin either, but I think Jules' wreck hit the team hard financially.

I really want to see Rosberg get back into this, I am not a fan of Hamilton.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 2, 2014)

Turned on the stream and was greeted by the national anthem 
Murrica fuck yeah.


----------



## Vault (Nov 2, 2014)

After that start I don't see Rosberg losing this lead


----------



## Vault (Nov 2, 2014)

Ohhh shit, safety car.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 2, 2014)

2 pit stops in 3 laps for Vettel. The fuck 



Vault said:


> After that start I don't see Rosberg losing this lead



He already made a driving mistake again with Hamilton behind him. Not over yet.


----------



## Vault (Nov 2, 2014)

Ricciardo holy shit that was awesome to make up for that terrible start.


----------



## Vault (Nov 2, 2014)

Zaru said:


> 2 pit stops in 3 laps for Vettel. The fuck
> 
> 
> 
> He already made a driving mistake again with Hamilton behind him. Not over yet.



He could be trying to do a Rosberg and do the whole race. Because he changed from mediums to soft then medium compounds again.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 2, 2014)

Vettel is complaining about having no grip so the tires are probably shit. That strategy won't work.

Rosberg is saying his left front tire is turning to shit so that's gonna be interesting


----------



## Vault (Nov 2, 2014)

Lewis is losing grip it seems.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 2, 2014)

Grip issues are going to be reshuffled after this first set of pit stops, anyway


----------



## Vault (Nov 2, 2014)

Hamilton is flying 

That alonso and button duel


----------



## Vault (Nov 2, 2014)

Rosberg's is struggling on the mediums 

This Alonso/button battle


----------



## Vault (Nov 2, 2014)

Hamilton  fuck yeah !!!!

They seem to have been contact


----------



## Zaru (Nov 2, 2014)

Alonso finally passed him with smoking tires 

And Hamilton p1 now


----------



## Vault (Nov 2, 2014)

Vettel is struggling really badly 

People just passing him at will


----------



## Amanda (Nov 2, 2014)

Sigh... With this result Hamilton would extend his lead. Means boring two final races if Rosberg has no chances.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 2, 2014)

Meanwhile, it's hardly noticeable that some teams aren't participating, because they're hardly ever in the focus of the camera anyway


----------



## Zaru (Nov 2, 2014)

Vettel getting the fastest lap this late in the race 
His technical issues this weekend must really reinforce his drive to leave for a different team


----------



## Vault (Nov 2, 2014)

Yeah I really felt for Vettel this Grand Prix


----------



## Zaru (Nov 2, 2014)

Vettel just took one car per lap or something. 

But seriously, something like 60 seconds between Bottas and the rest?


----------



## Vault (Nov 2, 2014)

Yeah this was close 7-14 was so close to one another. Amazing race this was


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 2, 2014)

Nice race.  Hate to say it though (even though I say it a lot) Catherham and Marussia were hardly missed if at all.  Ricciardo again I feel shows why he is the best racer out there.  Lewis showing that he is a better racer than Rosberg.

The championship now WILL go to the last race.   Even with the stupid 50 point for a win at Abu Dhabi (seriously which idiot thought the double points at last race and putting last race at a boring circuit) Lewis can only get 49 point lead if he wins and Rosberg fails to score.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 3, 2014)

You know, at this point... If Rosberg somehow turns this around in the last race, he will only be the formal champion. Hamilton won 10 races versus Rosberg's 4, and I can't think of a race where he bested Hamilton under normal circumstances (weird qualifying issues and technical problems aside)


----------



## aiyanah (Nov 3, 2014)

yep, hamilton has pretty much only lost out to technical issues, or just been out-qualified and driven a better race than rosberg, on several occasions
wondering what the engine mileage strats are going into that last race will be, rosberg winning it solely on the double points would be too controversial


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 3, 2014)

I wonder if Rosberg wins due to double points.  (I doubt there is a calculation where it would happen to Hamilton) How many people will pull their support out of F1?

I know I would and I said it at the start if the double points decides the title (Whoever won) I am done till Bernie is out.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 3, 2014)

Ironically, Bernie openly said there's shit going wrong in F1 (especially financially) and that he doesn't yet know how to solve those problems.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 3, 2014)

He doesn't know how to solve it without him having to spend money that could go to the teams to fix their financial needs.


----------



## aiyanah (Nov 8, 2014)

season is overloaded at the moment tbh, why do we have so many races?


----------



## Zaru (Nov 9, 2014)

For some reason, the calendar gets filled more and more. There were 7 races in 1950, 10 in 1960, 13 in 1970, 16 in 1985, 19 in 2004... it actually went down to 17 in 2007.

Of course there's an upper bound for the races because you can't drive the entire year without any breaks or development time, but it's been steadily expanding since forever.


----------



## Vault (Nov 9, 2014)

Vettel got rekt during that turn 4


----------



## Zaru (Nov 9, 2014)

5 secs stop and go for Massa in his home race  Poor guy


----------



## Vault (Nov 9, 2014)

I thought he did a 2.9 ?

OH right speeding in the pits


----------



## Zaru (Nov 9, 2014)

Two Nico-bergs at the front right now


----------



## Vault (Nov 9, 2014)

I know hahahaha  not for long though


----------



## Vault (Nov 9, 2014)

Hamilton chipping away


----------



## Vault (Nov 9, 2014)

Holy shit Rosberg's tyre is blistered to shit.


----------



## Vault (Nov 9, 2014)

Hamilton with that massive massive mistake damn.


----------



## Vault (Nov 9, 2014)

Rosberg is going to blink at this rate. It's like Hamilton is letting him push so he fucks up his tyres for the easy overtake later. But the track is getting cooler so if he is going to attack do it soon dammit


----------



## Zaru (Nov 9, 2014)

That new asphalt is making this a tyre race. The opposite of the Russian GP


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 9, 2014)

Kimi vs Alonso.  Being allowed to race.  The final true confirmation that Alonso is leaving.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Nov 23, 2014)

Looks like Hamilton is going to be champion.


----------



## Vault (Nov 23, 2014)

Massa is flying


----------



## Zaru (Nov 23, 2014)

I'd laugh so hard if Massa snatches it at this point, but Hamilton is champion one way or another.


----------



## Vault (Nov 23, 2014)

Yeah ribs Rosberg  poor guy

Not the finish we all hoped but Rosberg would have been rekt anyway I'm sure


----------



## Zaru (Nov 23, 2014)

Even if all signs pointed to him finishing behind Hamilton anyway, losing through a defect just leaves a massively bad taste in everyone's mouth (except Hamilton, he'll party like a madman)


----------



## Vault (Nov 23, 2014)

Yeah, Rosberg told to pit and he refused saying he wants to finish. Damn I feel bad for the guy  

GG Rosberg and congratulations Hamilton.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Nov 23, 2014)

welp, that's it. Congrats Lewis, he deserves it.


----------



## Vault (Nov 23, 2014)

Rosberg looks like he's crying


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 23, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Even if all signs pointed to him finishing behind Hamilton anyway, losing through a defect just leaves a massively bad taste in everyone's mouth (except Hamilton, he'll party like a madman)



I don't know.  I think I'd rather lose it this way then have the way Massa lost it in 2008.  All in all I think Lewis was much more deserving than Nico.  11 wins to 5 (which is just 2 more than my racer of the season Danny Ricciardo)



> Rosberg looks like he's crying



I think anyone in his position would.  I certainly would be,


----------



## Vault (Nov 23, 2014)

Losing it on that last corner for massa would have been overwhelming for me. That sort of defeat is just soul crushing


----------



## aiyanah (Nov 23, 2014)

couldn't watch the race, seems hamilton won
at least the controversy of the double points didn't have to be dealt with


----------



## Amanda (Nov 23, 2014)

I didn't watch the race either, but congrats to Hamilton. Even though I prefer Rosberg, at least one can think Hamilton was more reserving. Usually I don't believe in that "he didn't deserve to win" nonsense, but this year with the double points it would have been a legit argument. Luckily it didn't come to be.


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Dec 8, 2014)

McLaren is pissing me off.. i cant deal with not knowing who will be driving next to Alonso.....


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 10, 2014)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/formula1/30328327

JB stays for another season.



> enson Button is to partner Fernando Alonso at McLaren next season.
> 
> The team are to announce their driver line-up at a news conference at their factory in Surrey on Thursday.
> 
> ...



I like JB really I do but I think Magnusson should have been kept on.  Younger, likely hungrier.  And while didn't finish as high as Button could have been a better long term investment if he were to learn from Alonso.

Although then again maybe Button is more willing to go with the "Alonso is quicker than you." type of instruction.


----------



## Vault (Dec 10, 2014)

But they are getting a new power unit arent they? I rather have 2 veterans providing development data over someone as inexperienced as Magnussen. This move makes sense. Alonso and Button helping to develop the car  Thats kinda OP


----------



## aiyanah (Dec 10, 2014)

button is being kept on to develop the car with alonso...well thats my first thought
good choice by macca imo, magnussen can drive fridays or something till button retires or get a seat with a team lower down the grid like ric did


----------



## Zaru (Dec 10, 2014)

Alonso must be among the saltiest drivers by now.

No championship since 2006, but would be a quintuple(!!!) champion if he had reached 10 points more.
10 fucking points.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 10, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Alonso must be among the saltiest drivers by now.
> 
> No championship since 2006, but would be a quintuple(!!!) champion if he had reached 10 points more.
> 10 fucking points.



He should have done better than what he did I guess.


----------



## aiyanah (Dec 10, 2014)

its more of a statement to how good a driver he has been cause his car wasn't up to pace on each of those title challenges he missed out on


----------



## Zaru (Dec 10, 2014)

Nemesis said:


> He should have done better than what he did I guess.



Of course, but he had to retire in races for reasons that were not his fault in all those seasons. Not that he's alone in that bad luck, but it's by random chance that he's not a legend.


----------



## Vault (Dec 10, 2014)

But Alonso still remains the best F1 driver on talent and pure skill alone. He has been competitive with a car which hasn't been. Ferrari has been disappointing for awhile now. Hopefully the new Honda makes this shit competitive next season


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 10, 2014)

Not really one season he was being out driven by a rookie team mate and the other he should have won but blew it on the final race (The third I don't remember much about).  Vettel's first title Alonso (and to a lesser extent Webber) threw away on the last race because without DRS he fails at over taking and got himself stuck behind a Renault (now Lotus) car driven by Petrov.  Who he even went on to yell at after the race because he didn't move out of the way.



> Of course, but he had to retire in races for reasons that were not his fault in all those seasons. Not that he's alone in that bad luck, but it's by random chance that he's not a legend.



"Massa, Alonso is quicker than you please confirm you understand." Was basically the main reason he was close in one of those seasons.  And that is the team order we know about.  How many other times did Massa have to give way without us knowing (when it was illegal) for him to get as close.


----------



## aiyanah (Dec 10, 2014)

lets be real...hamilton was a pretty exceptional rookie


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 10, 2014)

Exactly, that is why I don't get the whole "Alonso is the best driver." argument when there is a driver on the F1 circuit who when they were in the same car performed better when they were a rookie.  That in itself should raise eyebrows about that statement, not saying there are many better than Alonso but if a Rookie comes around, only lost the championship due to a major error 2 races to go and then a car error on final race and still beat the so called best then maybe the so called best is not the best.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 10, 2014)

Vault said:


> But Alonso still remains the best F1 driver on talent and pure skill alone. He has been competitive with a car which hasn't been. Ferrari has been disappointing for awhile now. Hopefully the new Honda makes this shit competitive next season



If Raik?nnen (a renowned driver and champion himself) was any indicator, this year's Ferrari was a cucumber on wheels.

I didn't think that much of Alonso until now but looking at the statistics kind of changed my mind. He's had around or more than twice the points of his teammates in ALMOST EVERY season since including 2005, notable exception being 2007(tied with Hamilton as almost champion).


----------



## aiyanah (Dec 10, 2014)

Nemesis said:


> Exactly, that is why I don't get the whole "Alonso is the best driver." argument when there is a driver on the F1 circuit who when they were in the same car performed better when they were a rookie.  That in itself should raise eyebrows about that statement, not saying there are many better than Alonso but if a Rookie comes around, only lost the championship due to a major error 2 races to go and then a car error on final race and still beat the so called best then maybe the so called best is not the best.



there's too many variables to take into consideration
no one actually knows what the fall out with ron and alonso was, how deep a schism it created in the garage and what effect it had on race day performances
...one could easily hypothesise that the mclaren's would have done a red bull if they had a designated number 1 and 2 driver for that season
regardless, kimi won the title that year and alonso has thoroughly outperformed him this season

anyway, alonso will be regarded as the current best cause he's proven time and again that he can do the job without the best gear, and is more often than not shades ahead of his teammate
its schumacheresque


----------



## Vault (Dec 10, 2014)

People like sleeping on Alonso because he is a bit of a cunt. I personally don't like at all but I marvel at the guy's skills and respect him. Didn't he say he can get 7/10th of a second more out of a car roughly which is probably why he almost always outclasses his teammates.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 10, 2014)

The only multiple champion I don't remember getting a lot of shit by haters is H?kkinen. It's kind of guaranteed with the success  But my knowledge only goes back to the mid-90s.

Can't even imagine how much shitflinging happened between Prost and Senna fans.


----------



## aiyanah (Dec 10, 2014)

i gave hakkinen some stihck, tho that was mostly down to mclaren using dc as a rear guard
i then missed the man an awful lot when schumi went on his title spree


----------



## Vault (Dec 10, 2014)

Yeah my knowledge actually starts during the late 90s  

A multi WC who deserves all the shit he gets is fucking Vettel. When the car demanded a bit more skill to drive he crashed and burned absolutely struggled. I will never see that guy as a true great of F1, running away to Ferrari isn't going to help him.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 10, 2014)

Vettel is probably hoping to pull another Schumacher and endure a few thirsty years until he ends up winning multiple championships again, because no way is he going to assume Ferrari will provide him a better car next year than Red Bull did this year.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 10, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Vettel is probably hoping to pull another Schumacher and endure a few thirsty years until he ends up winning multiple championships again, because no way is he going to assume Ferrari will provide him a better car next year than Red Bull did this year.



Essentially this.  Vettel gets a project, a couple years out of the spotlight and the ability to return even stronger.  I don't think Vettel deserves the stuff thrown at him.  He won in the fucking Torro Rosso for crying out loud.  It is just that Daniel Ricciardo is perhaps the best racing driver on the grid right now.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 10, 2014)

People just hate successful Germans  Although Schumacher pulled a lot of shit that gave him the reputation he had 

It stands to reason that something about Vettel's driving style just didn't click with the RB10. 
I mean, no matter how good Ricciardo is, outclassing a 4 times world champion in his first season in the car? There's more than pure ability at work here. Let me remind you that Vettel and Schumacher won the Nation's Cup in Race of Champions from 2007 to 2012, which tests their driving ability in various vehicles. He's no racing scrub.


----------



## aiyanah (Dec 10, 2014)

the current formula seems to suit ric very well
that and i doubt vettel would have found motivation easy for this season coming off 4 titles and having a kid

as for hating successful germans, not so much, it just becomes grating when the same driver wins everything for 4 years running, albeit the first and third were pretty close


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 10, 2014)

aiyanah said:


> the current formula seems to suit ric very well
> that and i doubt vettel would have found motivation easy for this season coming off 4 titles and having a kid
> 
> as for hating successful germans, not so much, it just becomes grating when the same driver wins everything for 4 years running, albeit the first and third were pretty close



The only title a German has won that I have gripes with was Schumacher 94.  Basically in the end I find the FIA at fault more than Schumacher on it when it was apparent he realised his car was fucked and took out Hill.

His other titles I have no issue with outside of the Ferrari team orders, which as I know it isn't enforceable to make a rule against but in the end I'd rather have 20 racing drivers that want to win than have someone on there who would pull over for another guy just because they have the same colour.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 11, 2014)

Poor Barrichello   I'll never forget the  team orders on the Austrian GP


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 11, 2014)

Was that the one where Schumacher basically had to push Rubens on to the top of the podium and had Ferrari boo'd out of the area for the next 2 races.

But that leads to another point.  How the hell did Ferrari get away with this with the fans, they get boo'd for couple races then the Tifosi suddenly take over again.


----------



## aiyanah (Dec 11, 2014)

cause schumi was favorite to win the title anyway, giving him that win was just the equivalent to good banking
also, its a team sport so the teams needs are above the drivers needs, tho the fia is looking to change this


----------



## Zaru (Dec 11, 2014)

Team sport? The viewers seem to disagree, considering the huge negative reaction to every obvious team order.


----------



## aiyanah (Dec 11, 2014)

exactly, which is why there's been moves to have team orders eradicated
most recently this season with driver coaching getting banned for that one weekend as a tester...i forget which grand prix tho :/
i recall bottas and ric thriving in those conditions

a team could have an obligation to a sponsor or driver contract (see alonso and schumi) and teams opting to use orders can point to instances like istanbul 2010 to validate their argument to use them
its complicated tho, cause drivers are judged individually in the public eye, while teams are fighting for constructors points to get money to compete for the next season as a whole
for perspective, when a car wins a grand prix the whole team celebrates, not just the driver
perhaps team celebrations for constructors titles go unnoticed cause those happen earlier in the season


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 14, 2014)

If it is a team sport them maybe they should get rid of the drivers championship.  It is really considered to be worth more in the public eye and everyone in a decent care should be going for it.

You can't have that as that main goal and expect fans and drivers to feel good about being told to move out of the way because fuck a driver will have their own goals as well.


----------



## aiyanah (Dec 14, 2014)

probably wouldn't be viable as a sport without the drivers championship, this isn't the wec afterall, it needs the stories and drama

drivers are their own lawmakers at the end of the day, see vettel for instance overtaking webber at malaysia, it honestly left a bad taste in my mouth at the time but i've appreciated that move more than anything else thats happened in the past 4 seasons of racing


----------



## Amanda (Dec 14, 2014)

I can never be mad at drivers who defy team orders. Sure, people cry about it and reason why it's wrong... but damn, if I don't respect them as red blooded race drivers for it.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 14, 2014)

Amanda said:


> I can never be mad at drivers who defy team orders. Sure, people cry about it and reason why it's wrong... but damn, if I don't respect them as red blooded race drivers for it.



As one great once put it. "If you're not going for any gap to over take, you're no longer a racing driver." And he meant it, doesn't matter if it is your team mat or not.  You're in the car to race not be a number 2 guy for someone.


----------



## Saishin (Jan 30, 2015)

The new Ferrari SF15-T unveiled online.


----------



## Amanda (Jan 30, 2015)

Are they in the same scale and angle?


----------



## Zaru (Jan 30, 2015)

Amanda said:


> Are they in the same scale and angle?



Nah. 2015 is from directly above.

Loving that red line design coming back, 2014 felt so lackluster without it.
2 champions in a McLaren with a Honda engine? They want to bring back the 80s


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 30, 2015)

much better nose on that mclaren this year, thank you fia


----------



## maximilyan (Feb 1, 2015)

that mclaren looks sexy


----------



## Vault (Feb 1, 2015)

Mercedes doing 100+ laps during the first testing  

Damn


----------



## VoDe (Feb 1, 2015)

Ferrari is by far the best looking car imo


----------



## VoDe (Feb 3, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]lfkkxWGkxck[/YOUTUBE]

DAMN

These cars sounds so much better than last year, also now you can tell which engine which car is using just by the sound.


----------



## VoDe (Feb 3, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]3ILrnKvUB8k[/YOUTUBE]

They should make something like this for every team


----------



## Zaru (Feb 3, 2015)

Wtf that wobble in the McLaren engine sound


----------



## VoDe (Feb 3, 2015)

Zaru said:


> Wtf that wobble in the McLaren engine sound



They have technical issues, it shouldn't sound like that.


----------



## VoDe (Feb 3, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]XtopGXLKkO8[/YOUTUBE]

Seems like McLaren has fix'd something at least


----------



## VoDe (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## VoDe (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## aiyanah (Feb 4, 2015)

merc have done all these testing miles on the old pu spec


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Feb 4, 2015)

I hope Mclaren gets shit done this season.


----------



## Vault (Feb 4, 2015)

McLaren will struggle


----------



## VoDe (Feb 4, 2015)

Vault said:


> McLaren will struggle



Yeah, i kinda feel sorry for Button already. And who gives a shit about Alonso


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Feb 5, 2015)

Vault said:


> McLaren will struggle



I know. It's a shame.


----------



## Amanda (Feb 5, 2015)

I'd like to think Ferrari will do a bit better this year, but perhaps it's for the best to keep your expectations at zero.

And yeah, I really miss seeing McLaren on the top.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 5, 2015)

Merc could drive last year's cars and still win


----------



## Amanda (Feb 5, 2015)

On the positive side, if McLaren sucks, Alonso is denied for yet another year, which will be worth watching on its ow.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 5, 2015)

Hey now, I feel sorry for Alonso at this point. He's been edging for almost a decade, getting close so many times, but never allowed to release.


----------



## Amanda (Feb 6, 2015)

Nah, he has already won twice, which is twice more than most drivers ever will. 

2014 vs 2015, the side view:


----------



## Vault (Feb 6, 2015)

The mclaren looks sexy af though


----------



## maximilyan (Feb 6, 2015)

That Mclaren!!!

Also feelin the redbul decal.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 6, 2015)

force india have the sexiest livery, better not be for testing only like the bulls


----------



## Zaru (Feb 6, 2015)

What the fuck Red Bull. That's way too different from what we're used to


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Feb 6, 2015)

The Force India looks amazing. Also glad to see the old Mclaren colors back.

Redbull and Sauber look both terrible and are a step back compared to their 2014 cars.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 6, 2015)

Zaru said:


> What the fuck Red Bull. That's way too different from what we're used to



they're actually hiding the detail on their aero parts with that livery
i reckon they're too paranoid cause no one can replicate newey designs anyway


----------



## Amanda (Feb 7, 2015)

2015 - the front view:


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 9, 2015)

Well at least now it will take more than a couple second look to to be able to differentiate a red bull and torro rosso.

And what is this blasphemy of Sauber not copying the Ferrari design?


----------



## Amanda (Feb 19, 2015)

So now FIA has banned mid-season helmet design changes. 



Sometimes it feels like they're being dicks just because they can. Banning this and the victory donuts. Yeah yeah, they may have reasons, but...


----------



## Zaru (Feb 19, 2015)

Imagine for a second
A bunch of people
REAL people
Sat together and were like
"Changing helmets? We can't allow that. This is the cancer killing Formula 1."
And then agreed on actually doing that.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 20, 2015)

Of all the things F1 needed, not only was this NOT one of them, this is actually one of the most baffling stupid ideas that the F1 bosses ever thought up.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 20, 2015)

it makes sense and doesn't make sense at the same time
at least vettel got to go ham with designs over the years


----------



## VoDe (Feb 21, 2015)

Okay so Kimi finally has a car and a team that he's rly happy with... And everyone knows how fast he can be when he has the car he likes.



> "Kimi was also on the ground to move the car and try to adjust something," he said.
> 
> "I asked him: 'What are you doing?' He said 'I was a mechanic'.


----------



## Amanda (Feb 21, 2015)

aiyanah said:


> it makes sense and doesn't make sense at the same time
> at least vettel got to go ham with designs over the years






Seems like he holds on to his "let's do it, I'll pay the fines!" attitude. 



VoDe said:


> Okay so Kimi finally has a car and a team that he's rly happy with... And everyone knows how fast he can be when he has the car he likes.




The news from the Ferrari camp are getting me more hyped than I'd want to be. SF15-T, please don't be a let down. You don't need to win the champship, just allow Seb and Kimi to fight for the podium.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 21, 2015)

rory byrne is back so that ferrari should be pretty good or at the very least a decent platform to develop through the season

helmet livery changes should be permitted for home races and monaco imo, seeing as most of those helmets worn for monaco end up being sold for charity
but oh well
admittedly there were times last season when i couldn't tell the difference between ricciardo and vettel cause i had no clue which helmet either of em was wearing (plz dont mention the colour of the t-bar), tho later on it was made simple cause ricciardo was always challenging for a podium/win and vettel would be scrapping with force india's and ferarri's


----------



## Zaru (Feb 21, 2015)

aiyanah said:


> tho later on it was made simple cause ricciardo was always challenging for a podium/win and vettel would be scrapping with force india's and ferarri's





I never in my life remembered helmet designs or associated them with a driver. Not even when I was a huge Schumacher fanboy for several years.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 21, 2015)

schumi had boring designs anyway so it makes sense you wouldn't put stock into them


----------



## Zaru (Feb 21, 2015)

They were 90% Marlboro when that was still allowed.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 21, 2015)

back then we had tobacco sponsors


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 21, 2015)

While I'm happy we don't have tobacco sponsors anymore.  The actual legendary McLaren colours were because of it and shame they can't go back to those designs.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 21, 2015)

Remember Jordan? I already loved their black&yellow designs back in the day, but what really amused me were the ways they circumvented tobacco advertisement bans in countries where they already existed.

Normal Benson & Hedges livery:



And then all those puns:







A shame that nobody has revived that color scheme.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 21, 2015)

fucking typical english humor


----------



## Zaru (Feb 21, 2015)

McLaren handled it nicely as well - Putting the Driver names on the car when "West" wasn't allowed, which also solved any issues of identification


----------



## Amanda (Feb 21, 2015)

^ Damn I miss those nostalgic colors...


----------



## Zaru (Feb 21, 2015)

I don't know what it is about that combination of silver, black and some spots of red - certainly not their success, since they only won one championship since the 90s - but for some reason, it feels like the color combination of a team that demands respect. Maybe that's just me, but it just looks like the color scheme of a serious competitor, much like the full red of Ferrari, regardless of the reality of their performance


----------



## Amanda (Feb 21, 2015)

^ Well, black and silver look "serious" and "noble", with a hint of that passionate, dangerous red. But it could be we associate these colors with teams that in turn are associated with history and (past) success, which elevates them as well.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 21, 2015)

This will always be the Mclaren colours for me.  Malboro red and white.  Even with the ban on Tobacco every year I hope McLaren goes back to colours like this.

Just like 



Will always be the true Williams colours.

*sighs* growing up in the 80s gives nice nostalgia


----------



## Amanda (Feb 21, 2015)

I grew up in the 90s, so those colors are the ones that feel "true" to me...

Oh well, at least you can always count on Ferrari staying red.


----------



## VoDe (Feb 21, 2015)

Bottas staying loyal to his mentor (H?kkinen) with helmet designs.
Also that style is full of class.


----------



## Amanda (Feb 21, 2015)

^ Yeah, looking good. 

While the color designs are discussed, my favorite might actually be the contemporary Lotus. That black and gold is just stylish.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 21, 2015)

I didn't know about it at the time, but RB's 2012 Silverstone car had a livery composed of charity donator pictures. I didn't even know they could be made like that.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 22, 2015)

VoDe said:


> Bottas staying loyal to his mentor (H?kkinen) with helmet designs.
> Also that style is full of class.



You know when I look at all the Fins in F1 I am certain they all look so much alike they must be related.


----------



## VoDe (Feb 22, 2015)

Nemesis said:


> You know when I look at all the Fins in F1 I am certain they all look so much alike they must be related.



Well it all started from Keke Roberg, after he retired he started managing JJ Lehto and H?kkinen. Then H?kkinen helped Kimi get to McLaren when he retired, and now is managing Bottas from the background.

They're not related (except Keke and Nico ofc), but they all are pretty close.

Another note, it's so sad what happened to JJ Lehto. He had potential to be even better than H?kkinen.


----------



## Amanda (Feb 22, 2015)

VoDe said:


> They're not related (except Keke and Nico ofc), but they all are pretty close.




Ironically Keke and Nico are the ones to look least alike. 

Hmmm....



> Ferrari reveals radical F1 concept car
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## VoDe (Feb 22, 2015)

Amanda said:


> Ironically Keke and Nico are the ones to look least alike.


----------



## Amanda (Feb 22, 2015)

^ I stand corrected.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 22, 2015)

Try telling apart Kovalainen and Bottas when they're wearing a cap.


----------



## VoDe (Feb 22, 2015)

Vettel's helmets, 75 of them



> Vettel about the ban on helmet design changes: "If the penalty is just a little fine for charity I'm happy to keep changing my helmets."


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 22, 2015)

Major crash for Alonso today.  Rushed to hospital but all reports are saying he escaped any injury.  Something to be thankful for.


----------



## Amanda (Feb 22, 2015)

The crash is apparently all weird. According to Vettel who was driving behind him, the speed was pretty low (150 km/h) and they were on a straight, when Alonso just suddenly turned aside and crashed right into the wall. They suspect he either was sick (they say he didn't feel well that morning) or even that the KERS decive somehow failed and gave him an electric shock. 

Statement from McLaren-Honda:



> STATEMENT FROM McLAREN HONDA
> 
> Posted on Sunday, 22 Feb 2015 14:06 (GMT)
> Today at 12:35 CET, while testing at the Circuit de Catalunya (Barcelona), during the fourth and final day of the current test, Fernando Alonso's McLaren-Honda car left the track at Turn Three, causing the right-hand side of his car to strike the wall.
> ...



I hope this won't affect his preparations for the season - and that it was because of some passing illness, not because the current McLaren is so bad it's literally dangerous to drive.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 22, 2015)

There seems to be an illness passing through the paddock.  Hamilton and a couple of others have been ill as well.  Since the teams and drivers interact it could be the same thing.


----------



## Amanda (Feb 22, 2015)

Yeah, though, it's still weird that he was so sick he lost the control of the car that bad - perhaps even went unconscious before the crash. If he was so ill, why risk driving the car? Because they're that desperate for more mileage? But I understood that in the original scheme of things Alonso wasn't even supposed to drive this morning.


edit: 

No, belay that. Now his manager says that the accident was because of a sudden wind that hit the car from the left. He bases this on the telemetrics. Carlos Sainz Jr says the same and claims the winds were tricky there. (Though Vettel who drove behind him wasn't affected?)

I'd be surprised if wind could have such effect on a F1 car as to throw it off the track. Has that ever happened?


edit 2:

Damn, I'm willing to listen to the rumors according to which Alonso really got an electric shock from the broken ERS device, and they're trying to hide this to prevent the car from getting GP bans from FIA.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 22, 2015)

wind can affect cars, tho its usually crosswinds and at high altitudes
that corner at bahrain at the top of a small climb following the back straight, was years ago but there were a few crosswind related offs that weekend
tho that shouldn't be the case for this formula of cars that are so less on the edge aerodynamically than 05's cars for example

the ers thing is unlikely but there would be no reason to hide it considering the cars were handled with rubber gloves when kers was being tested
a williams engineer even got sent to hospital by one
tho logically alonso getting a shock from an object that is grounded at all times by rubber tyres makes no sense, literally none, so i'll go with the wind story
a suspension breakage should have been seen by anyone watching the car so that would have been reported


----------



## Amanda (Feb 22, 2015)

I always prefer more drama (and Alonso is prone to delivering it), but of course conspiracy theories aren't the first ones to be believed. 

Anyway, it seems like Alonso will stay in the hospital over the night.


----------



## Amanda (Feb 23, 2015)

Looks like Alonso's hospital trip might be a bit longer. They're keeping him there to observe his condition for 24-48 hours.


----------



## Jessica (Feb 24, 2015)

Aw, what happened to Fernando?


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 24, 2015)

concussion by the look of it, or a suspected one


----------



## Jessica (Feb 24, 2015)

Oh! I hope it isn't a serious one. I had one last year when I hit my head on ice, it was really terrible. I was lightheaded for weeks months and there was this persistent headache that wouldn't go away. I always felt dizzy. Blah. I don't want Fernando to have that.


----------



## Amanda (Feb 25, 2015)

Ohhh, I love rumors. Now I hear rumors in the Finnish F1 fandom, that the Spanish F1 fandom has rumors that Alonso drove into that wall intentionally, because he's so disappointed with the McLaren and regrets going there.

This preseason is uncommonly entertaining.

I wonder why Alonso wouldn't have been able to think of any other way of injuring himself out of his obligation to drive than subjecting himself to potential brain injury and all other kinds of nasty things.

Anyway, Alonso misses out the rest of the testing.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 25, 2015)

would believe he crashed on purpose cause the car is so bad


----------



## Amanda (Feb 25, 2015)

That's what I do when I regret my life decisions. Works every time! (Because afterwards I regret the crash so much I forget what I was complaining about before...)

However, I'm a bit concerned about him. McLaren says he's all right, but it seems he will miss much if not all of the testing, and we haven't been given any promise that he's in the cockpit in Melbourne. Hopefully he's ready when the season begins. McLaren has enough trouble already.


----------



## Vault (Feb 26, 2015)

McLaren Jesus fucking Christ


----------



## Amanda (Feb 26, 2015)

FIA is now investigating the crash and has asked McLaren to provide the telemetrics.  

Ron Dennis says it's possible Alonso was unconscious for a few seconds - earlier Alonso's agent said he never lost his consciousness. Still there's no certainty over whether Alonso can drive in Melbourne or not.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 26, 2015)

unreal the accident is receiving this much attention, if it was anything to do with the car then macca would have released that info already, especially if it's a ers issue cause that would question the current formula and its safety standards 
the other possibility is a driver health issue


----------



## Amanda (Feb 26, 2015)

If it was some smaller name driver there probably wouldn't have been this much attention.


----------



## Vault (Feb 27, 2015)

Mercedes opening up the taps a little bit and blowing everyone out of the water 

Car seems a whole second faster at the least than the chasing pack


----------



## Amanda (Feb 27, 2015)

Mercedes can you not

We were having fun being happy about Ferrari's and William's pace

Though let's not talk about McLaren. Or rather, let's. When was the last time they had a honestly good season? I can't even remember... in the Hamilton era?


----------



## Zaru (Feb 27, 2015)

The cat is Mercedes, the TV remote is the last season's tension, and the glass are the hopes for this season.


----------



## Amanda (Feb 27, 2015)

Perhaps... perhaps they will have reliability issues?


----------



## Zaru (Feb 27, 2015)

Which is ironically the only thing they really wanted to improve on from last season


----------



## Amanda (Feb 27, 2015)

I think we all knew it would be the same old again, but it's a bummer to have only one podium place to be excited about.


----------



## Vault (Feb 27, 2015)

The mclaren breaking on the 100th lap was heartbreaking


----------



## Amanda (Feb 27, 2015)

Everything about McLaren is heartbreaking atm. And there's no escape, no relief to be seen on the horizon. Perhaps at some point during the season they manage to improve... perhaps. But for now we're in for a very painful season one just wants to get done with.


----------



## Amanda (Mar 1, 2015)

I hear some hopeful talk about Mercedes being ruthless to the tyres. Perhaps a bit like two years ago. I'll put all my hopes and dreams on this. Otherwise, the future is the same as what Alonso saw:




*Spoiler*: _This makes me happy tho_ 







Even if it's only to fight for the 3rd and 4th places...


----------



## Zaru (Mar 1, 2015)

Considering that no major rule changes were implemented (to my knowledge), gaining a second over the previous season would be huge in any year.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 1, 2015)

wonder how fast the cars will be at the end of the season, even more so with engine dev's allowed mid season


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 1, 2015)

Mercs will likely be a good 2 seconds a lap faster than what they are now.

Everyone else will be at Mercs pace last season.

Seriously at the back end of the season I think Mercs will still be ahead when it comes to pace.  Though I feel the McLaren Honda engine will get the fixes it needs and actually perform in the second half.


----------



## Amanda (Mar 1, 2015)

Zaru said:


> Considering that no major rule changes were implemented (to my knowledge), gaining a second over the previous season would be huge in any year.




Not that I know or understand anything of these things, but in 2013 when it was told that Allison would move to Ferrari, people were saying that we shouldn't expect him to have too much effect on the 2014 Ferrari design. That the fundamentals of that car would be in place already by the time Allison could give his in-put. Plus the last year, at least for Kimi, was mostly just cruising around and at best gathering data for the 2015 car. So that could explain part of the leap. The Allison factor and having plenty of time to concentrate on this season.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 3, 2015)

Alonso to miss the first race 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/formula1/31713292



> McLaren's Fernando Alonso will miss the season-opening Australian Grand Prix on 15 March on medical advice.
> 
> Doctors say the 33-year-old Spaniard is not injured following his crash in testing on 22 February, but advised him not to race in Melbourne because of the risk of suffering a second concussion.
> 
> ...


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 3, 2015)

maybe kevin can grab another podium finish ahead of button


----------



## Amanda (Mar 3, 2015)

Nemesis said:


> Alonso to miss the first race
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/formula1/31713292




He suffered a non-accident where he didn't lose his consciousness and where he didn't get a concussion or at least a serious one and he's perfectly ok. Well handled, McLaren.



aiyanah said:


> maybe kevin can grab another podium finish ahead of button




One man's loss is another's victory. It's a cold world, as Kevin himself had to find out:


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 4, 2015)

So question for this season

Who is going to win the Formula Mercedes this year?
Who is going to win the Best of the rest this year?



> He suffered a non-accident where he didn't lose his consciousness and where he didn't get a concussion or at least a serious one and he's perfectly ok. Well handled, McLaren.



I am no Alonso fan by the stretch but after the end of last season with Jules Bianchi.  I think even the slightest head injury is going to have people more paranoid than normal this year.  Best to be safe than sorry.


----------



## VoDe (Mar 4, 2015)

Nemesis said:


> So question for this season
> 
> Who is going to win the Formula Mercedes this year?
> Who is going to win the Best of the rest this year?



I don't think that Mercedes is gonna anywhere that dominant. Williams, Red Bull and Ferrari will challenge them without a shadow of a doubt.


----------



## Amanda (Mar 4, 2015)

Nemesis said:


> I am no Alonso fan by the stretch but after the end of last season with Jules Bianchi.  I think even the slightest head injury is going to have people more paranoid than normal this year.  Best to be safe than sorry.




Sure, but if your driver is injured in an accident, it would be wisest to admit it straightaway and not deny everything until the last minute when the truth comes out.



VoDe said:


> I don't think that Mercedes is gonna anywhere that dominant. Williams, Red Bull and Ferrari will challenge them without a shadow of a doubt.



Early in the season Merc is going to rule like the last year, me thinks, but later the pack might catch them.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 4, 2015)

VoDe said:


> I don't think that Mercedes is gonna anywhere that dominant. Williams, Red Bull and Ferrari will challenge them without a shadow of a doubt.



merc can match williams and ferarri supersoft times while running soft's
my foot is firmly in teh hamilton camp to take his first double world championship
and in all likelihood they have a second in hand on everyone else once they turn a wheel in anger with some supersoft rubber, cant see the tokens bridging that gap this season cause there seems to be a shitton of performance gains to come from this formula
and i'll be very surprised if merc have any significant reliability issues during the season, car looks bulletproof


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 4, 2015)

VoDe said:


> I don't think that Mercedes is gonna anywhere that dominant. Williams, Red Bull and Ferrari will challenge them without a shadow of a doubt.



The last round of pre season testing Mercs finally let themselves go and were a full 1/2 second ahead of anyone.  Even in the paddock it is people straight up saying Mercs have the complete package again and the best anyone can hope for is either Mercs having extreme reliability issues.  Hamilton/Rosberg take each other out or have a season like when Mercs were Brawn and while they destroy the first half, the other teams catch up enough where they are close to taking the title.  Just without the Button winning it at the end part.


----------



## VoDe (Mar 5, 2015)

> The 33-year-old was briefly unconscious after the crash at the Circuit de Catalunya and, according to Spanish daily El Pa?s, he woke up in hospital thinking it was 1995.
> Asked who he was, what his job was, and what he hoped to do with his life, Alonso reportedly replied: “I'm Fernando, I drive go karts and I want to be a Formula One driver." Alonso apparently could not remember making his Formula One debut with Minardi in 2001, or either of his world championships in 2005 and 2006.





WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## Zaru (Mar 5, 2015)

VoDe said:


> WHAT THE FUCK



I don't know if it would be great to tell him that he's a multiple world champion in that state, or cruel to tell him that his last one was like 9 years ago


----------



## Vault (Mar 5, 2015)

Zaru said:


> I don't know if it would be great to tell him that he's a multiple world champion in that state, or cruel to tell him that his last one was like 9 years ago





Damn that's harsh


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 6, 2015)

VoDe said:


> WHAT THE FUCK



Well the so called "No injury." theory from Amanda goes out the window.  You don't wake up thinking it is 20 years in the past without some kind of head trauma.



> I don't know if it would be great to tell him that he's a multiple world champion in that state, or cruel to tell him that his last one was like 9 years ago



Ouch ouch that's painful


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 6, 2015)

Does this sport have a GOAT (Greatest of All Time) concept? Or is it more dependent on the cars, environment etc?


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 6, 2015)

alonso's career may very well be over if the doctors deem him unfit to drive at malaysia or bahrain

and the goat concept in f1 is difficult to discuss cause a lot has to come together for someone to win 
need a good technical director, decent engine supplier, a world class pilot and more often than not a large budget, at least recently 

drivers are judged against their teammates cause everyone has the same equipment, don't think schumi lost out to any of his teammates in his first career aside from some controversial instances, albeit over the course of a season he would be faster anyway 
drivers can simply be judged with an eye test, see kubica, moss and gilles villeneuve all of which never won a title but are held in high regard 
there's also senna who arguably had the best car control of his generation, a generation which was stacked with talent anyway 
easiest judge is statistics but not all drivers get to have a full career
and the formula changes every 5 years (more or less) so judging drivers from different eras is made even harder 
there's alonso who everyone in paddock says is the best pound for pound driver on the current grid though vettel has eclipsed his achievements already 

newey vs brawn, who builds better cars?
pretty sure if you searched that on YouTube you might find an interesting vid to compare them 
they pretty much own all the constructors titles since 97 between them so who designs a drivers car has to be weighed in to some extent


----------



## Amanda (Mar 6, 2015)

*@ Pocalypse*


People are well aware that it's an extreme team sport - all the designers, engineers, etc have their share in victories and losses. But they still like to make comparison and argue for their own favorite.  There's seldom any better consensus than agreeing about who are the legends of the past generations. Though as of now it's pretty uniformly said Alonso is the best of the current generation. Of course you can always find counter arguments, and those willing to make them.



Nemesis said:


> Well the so called "No injury." theory from Amanda goes out the window.  You don't wake up thinking it is 20 years in the past without some kind of head trauma.




What theory? I didn't know I have a theory?  

All I know is I'm confused about this all - especially McLaren's unwillingness to give information, less alone correct information. And that I'm worried for Alonso, which I never thought I would be. Damn, I ended up thinking too much about everything that might have happened to Alonso's brain and saw nightmares the next night (watching videos of F1 crashes didn't help.)


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 6, 2015)

Pocalypse said:


> Does this sport have a GOAT (Greatest of All Time) concept? Or is it more dependent on the cars, environment etc?



Fangio or Senna as drivers are considered by most on the grid, former drivers and fans as the GOATs.

Tier 2 would be Prost, Schumacher, Moss (Even though he never won a title),

For designers it pretty much is Newey vs Brawn.  Since early 90s they basically have had the constructors locked out.

Newey Constructors:

Williams
1992
1993
1994
1996
1997
McLaren
1998
Redbull
2010
2011
2012
2013

Brawn:
Bennetton
1995

Ferrari
1999
2000
2001
2002
2003
2004

Brawn
2009

Mercedes
2014* (Yes he wasn't at the team from Feb 2014 but he was the lead designer in 2013 when the car was being designed and made so it can be considered his work)


----------



## VoDe (Mar 8, 2015)

Nemesis said:


> Fangio or Senna as drivers are considered by most on the grid, former drivers and fans as the GOATs.
> 
> Tier 2 would be Prost, Schumacher, Moss (Even though he never won a title),



eh?

No, just no. There's just this 10 top drivers of all time for me, and i don't put them in any order.

Niki Lauda
Alain Prost
Juan Manuel Fangio
Ayrton Senna
Michael Schumacher
Stirling Moss
Jim Clark
Jackie Stewart
Emerson Fittibaldi
Mika H?kkinen (maybe a bit biased )

tbh yeah a lot of ppl say Senna is the number 1, but i think his tragic death made him a sort of martyr. To me Niki Lauda has always been the one if i had to name the best of all time.


----------



## VoDe (Mar 8, 2015)

Wrestlingaddictz

Also Mika Salo told to Finnish media (MTV3) that Alonso didn't want to leave Ferrari, but he was rather kicked out. Just cause they got fed up of his ego, and all the dirty tricks he pulled on Kimi during the season to make himself look better.


----------



## Amanda (Mar 8, 2015)

Speaking of old champs:



"James Hunt, Alain Prost, Keke Rosberg, Niki Lauda, Ayrton Senna and Denny Hulme - 20th anniversary of Denny Hulme?s first victory in Ferrari"



VoDe said:


> Wrestlingaddictz
> 
> Also Mika Salo told to Finnish media (MTV3) that Alonso didn't want to leave Ferrari, but he was rather kicked out. Just cause they got fed up of his ego, and all the dirty tricks he pulled on Kimi during the season to make himself look better.




I usually categorize these under "bitter ex-drivers talking shit", but Salo gets credibility points for being a Ferrari insider and for - as far as I know - not really personally liking Kimi that much. 

However, it's hard to say what really happened, and even seemingly contradictory claims can be true at the same time. Others say Alonso wanted to leave, others say Ferrari booted him out. Well, if Alonso was actively looking for alternative teams in his desperate search for the winner car, it's perfectly understandable that Ferrari felt he wasn't committed to the team and decided to replace him with the Ferrari/Schumacher fan Vettel.


----------



## Saishin (Mar 8, 2015)

Please make it real  

*Meet Ferrari’s F1 car of the future*
Link removed


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 8, 2015)

looks like an indycar tbh


----------



## Zaru (Mar 8, 2015)

The look of F1 cars hardly changed since 2000. Did the aerodynamic design peak under the given regulations?


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 8, 2015)

designers are restricted by the regulations
most notable changes were front wing min height requirements, single plane restrictions for rear wings and the engine changes 
and more recently on the appearance front are the nose changes themselves and the removal of aero devices on the bodywork so the cars look cleaner 
really miss the 07 formula cause the cars looked like fighter jets on wheels


----------



## Amanda (Mar 9, 2015)

Can't be bothered to post them all here, so have linkage instead:


----------



## VoDe (Mar 9, 2015)

Now that's a real teammate.

I wonder what Alonso would have done in Coulthard's shoes.



> I drove for the team until the end of the 2001 season, which means that DC and I were McLaren-Mercedes team-mates from 1996 to 2001 – six seasons in all. During that time, we became firm friends, and I regard David as a good mate still. If ever he and I bump in to each other in Monaco, where we both live, we always stop for a chat about the old days, and we often have a coffee as we do so.


----------



## Amanda (Mar 10, 2015)

Nice to hear they're friends, and continue to be so.

Edit: now that's a lot of buttons...:


----------



## VoDe (Mar 11, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]8_9rgPVF2hM[/YOUTUBE]

Pretty epic trailer


----------



## Amanda (Mar 12, 2015)

^ Nice. I like this tribute:

[YOUTUBE]pL3ThhbaiT8[/YOUTUBE]

Aaaahhhhh it starts tomorrow the season yes yes yesssss gosh I'm so hyped~~  

Some old helmet camera vids... a high quality vid of a testing session with di Grassi and a terrihorrible quality vid of the first 6 laps of Monaco '12 with di Resta, both uncut and unedited:

[YOUTUBE]1go3dL2eSYU[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]BZrmgeNXTR4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zaru (Mar 13, 2015)

Is just the free practice, but Ferrari did indeed get the spots behind Mercedes. Well see how the weekend goes.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 13, 2015)

Sauber shenanigans are the highlight of the weekend


----------



## Amanda (Mar 13, 2015)

FORZA FERRARI!!




And Sauber...



I hope this isn't the end of the team, I rather like them.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 13, 2015)

There are jokes going around regarding Sauber's sad situation, and I have to admit I laughed.

Wouldn't be surprised at this rate if bailiffs are going to haul off the cars from the starting grid before the race


----------



## Amanda (Mar 13, 2015)

It'd be funnier if it wasn't such an ugly reminder of how desperate even the midfielders are for pay driver money these days.


----------



## Amanda (Mar 13, 2015)

(edit2: Finally! Thanks Zaru...)

[YOUTUBE]hyCBJvVwIcw[/YOUTUBE]

I've never found Williams to have much personality as a team, but that was nice.

In other news, McLaren is 3 seconds slower than Merc. They two cars completed only 13 laps, Kevin crashed out and Jenson's car lost power. I wonder how these guys get up in the morning without crying at the thought of the day to come.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 13, 2015)

It doesn't work because the tag is written for http, not https. Just paste the id after ?v= and it should work fine (Time parameters don't work though)

And yeah McLaren is fucking horrifying right now. Minardi-Honda jokes abound.


----------



## Amanda (Mar 13, 2015)

Somehow I doubt Alonso is truly sorry for missing this fiasco... while I am truly sorry for Kevin. He was excited to get to drive in Australia. But hey, at least he has more future in F1 than van der Garde does. That guy has nothing to take here but his money back and then it's goodbye, no team will ever even consider him.

Speaking of Lonso:

[YOUTUBE]a2BFG3nG5Qs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zaru (Mar 13, 2015)

Everyone watch this video, at best in the maximum resolution in a new tab


----------



## Demetrius (Mar 13, 2015)

any news on  schumacher? last time i checked on his health things weren't looking up


----------



## Amanda (Mar 13, 2015)

Trinity said:


> any news on  schumacher? last time i checked on his health things weren't looking up




I haven't read the articles about him, only glanced the headlines. So all I know is he lives at home, is conscious and reacts with emotion to his family members. Which might not sound much, but is lightyears better than Jules Bianchi, who's still in coma and shows no signs of waking up from it. How things change, a year ago people were guessing he'll become a Ferrari driver...


Btw, I only just learned that F1 has lost 200 000 000 viewers during the last six years. I know it sucks these days and I stopped watching it myself when Kimi was away, but somehow this still hurts. Damn. The sport really needs to go back to the basics.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 13, 2015)

Instead they're fucking it up with premium paid apps for live timing and shit like that (which don't even work right now)


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 14, 2015)

So I just listened to the practice and the only conclusion I have come to is that during the season with how the commentators speak I am going to get Nasr and Massa confused for most of the season.

Yeesh Rosberg going faster on medium tire than the ferrari on a soft tire.  That has a 1.4second a lap difference


----------



## Amanda (Mar 14, 2015)

So 1. Ham 2. Ros 3. Mas 4. Vet 5. Rai 6. Bot. Hardly surprising. 

While it's disheartening how much far ahead Merc were from anyone else, Ferrari and Williams should have some nice competition this year. That I like all the four drivers is only a plus. So for the rest of the season I'll just block the Merc cars from my vision on and concentrate on the good parts.

Yesterday there was something interesting though. The Ferrari was super good in the racing simulation. Kimi's long stint with the soft tires was impressive. 17 laps and the tires hardly suffered at all. The last lap was as quick as the first one.

Oh... and I'd really like to know what Alonso is thinking about his life choices right now...


----------



## VoDe (Mar 14, 2015)

So Bottas did hurt his back pretty bad this time, even walking hurts.



Not sure if he's even gonna race.


----------



## Amanda (Mar 14, 2015)

What a way to start the season.  But hey, Kimi had back pains for years afaik, and he managed to deal with it. 

Speaking of broken parts:


----------



## Amanda (Mar 14, 2015)

A part of me cries because I like Kevin, Jenson and McLaren in general... but at least there's the silver lining of the Series of Unfortunate Events that is Alonso's adventures in F1.


----------



## Vault (Mar 14, 2015)

Amanda said:


> I haven't read the articles about him, only glanced the headlines. So all I know is he lives at home, is conscious and reacts with emotion to his family members. Which might not sound much, but is lightyears better than Jules Bianchi, who's still in coma and shows no signs of waking up from it. How things change, a year ago people were guessing he'll become a Ferrari driver...
> 
> 
> Btw, I only just learned that F1 has lost 200 000 000 viewers during the last six years. I know it sucks these days and I stopped watching it myself when Kimi was away, but somehow this still hurts. Damn. The sport really needs to go back to the basics.



Because the sport isn't really enticing younger generation of fans and benny doesn't give a darn he even said he prefers his older rich audience rather than trying to reach to the younger less well off generation.


----------



## Amanda (Mar 14, 2015)

Vault said:


> Because the sport isn't really enticing younger generation of fans and benny doesn't give a darn he even said he prefers his older rich audience rather than trying to reach to the younger less well off generation.




Yeah, he said that, which is mind boggling. Does he think the older generation is going to be around forever? Doesn't he realize the current young, less well-off fans are the richer, older fans of tomorrow? And that they're not going to start watching F1 then if they find it displeasing now? Oh right Bernie is an old man himself, he doesn't need to think of the future of F1, just of how much money he manages to squeeze out of F1 in his own lifetime.

I don't even mind so much that one team dominates. So it has always been, and all sports have their great names. What really, really bothers me is the restrictions on competition. You can't develop your car. You can't change engines. You can't do this or that. And for what avail? The midfielders and small teams are still dying out of money loss. There's still always someone who manages to do their job better than the others.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 14, 2015)

mercedes actually have a second advantage over the rest of the field 
is there even a competition to watch this season considering hamilton actually decided to show up for quali?


----------



## Zaru (Mar 14, 2015)

aiyanah said:


> is there even a competition to watch this season considering hamilton actually decided to show up for quali?



Just blend out Mercedes completely. Their colors blend in well with the track anyway. Pay attention to the fight for the podium instead, probably between Williams and Ferrari.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 14, 2015)

the only hope now for the next few years is that merc hit a development wall (dreaming) and cant replicate the apparent gains they've made this season
tho as per usual the fia will try to ban something to slow them down which will actually slow down everyone else


----------



## Zaru (Mar 14, 2015)

Well, Merc is in this position because they managed the last major rule change (particularly the V6 Engines) best. Dunno what could be on the horizon that can mix things up again to that extent.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 14, 2015)

only possible thing is a change in wheel diameter, though i really cant see f1 opting to go for low profile formula that doesn't involve a complete repackaging of the cars...which merc will prolly win at again
fucking germans


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 14, 2015)

Only German thing about Mercs is the name behind it, Rosberg and one of the test drivers.  Wolff is Austrian and everyone else (including the base and where the car and engine is made) is 100% British.   Which is pretty much the same for all teams that are not Ferrari, Torro Rosso and Sauber.


----------



## Vault (Mar 14, 2015)

Hitler was Austrian yet became the fuhrer what's your point 

No offence Zaru


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 15, 2015)

So much unreliability and low number of teams meaning we're starting with 15 drivers today.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 15, 2015)

Lotus double out and safety car in lap 1

Dat Nasr though


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 15, 2015)

Kimi out and if new rules are enforced will be having a grid penalty next race for unsafe release.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 15, 2015)

-Nasr is the hero of the race, Sauber surprisingly strong
-TV director doesn't give a darn about Mercedes,  for good reasons
-Pit stops are significantly worse, new rear wheel bolts are problematic
-Kimi got his ice cream early
-Vettel best of the rest
-EVERYONE GETS POINTS except Button
-Reliability is abysmal
-Bully getting lapped in his home grand prix


----------



## Amanda (Mar 15, 2015)

Welp, that was... mixed. On the other hand I'm brilliantly happy Sebastian got a podium and that Ferrari's pace is good, on the other hand... that damn tire... poor Kimi. And now he'll get a penalty too. Two races ruined at one go. But I'll want to stay optimistic. The car is good, life is good.


----------



## maximilyan (Mar 15, 2015)

I thought the race was coming on at 7:30 smh!

Why did only 11 cars finnish? crashes or car failures, or both?


----------



## Zaru (Mar 15, 2015)

Alonso must be wishing to forget his engagement with McMinardi permanently right now,  not just temporarily


----------



## Zaru (Mar 15, 2015)

Also, Fucking Arnold doing the podium interviews
Is that another Austria/Australia joke?


----------



## Amanda (Mar 15, 2015)

maximilyan said:


> Why did only 11 cars finnish? crashes or car failures, or both?




Failures, and some didn't even start.



Zaru said:


> Alonso must be wishing to forget his engagement with McMinardi permanently right now,  not just temporarily




"I immediately regret this decision". Let's see how long his concussion forces him to stay out of the track. Better to be safe than sorry... 

Though I'm not sure if Ferrari was where it is now had Alonso stayed. And hey, Laren will rise again one day... the question just is, how many years it takes, and how many years Alonso has left in him.



Zaru said:


> Also, Fucking Arnold doing the podium interviews
> Is that another Austria/Australia joke?




Ah, probably that, didn't understand it first.

Too bad it wasn't Webber. Just to see him interview Seb.


----------



## maximilyan (Mar 15, 2015)

Thats a lot of failures man. That many teams couldnt get their act together in pre season.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 15, 2015)

Webber did the podium interviews in Austria last year. DEFINITELY a running country gag now.


----------



## Amanda (Mar 15, 2015)

maximilyan said:


> Thats a lot of failures man. That many teams couldnt get their act together in pre season.




Only 15 cars started in the first place. Button was the only car to finish the race who was left outside points. Kinda cruel, but at this point even finishing the race is like a victory for McLaren, so good enough for them.



Zaru said:


> Webber did the podium interviews in Austria last year. DEFINITELY a running country gag now.




Didn't remember that. Then yeah, definitely so. 

I heard it's even worse in Japanese. Oosutoria vs Oosutoraria. 





God that damn tire still makes me mad!


----------



## Amanda (Mar 15, 2015)

This site!

Link removed




edit:





Honestly though, my hype for the season calmed down considerably. It's not just that Merc is boringly OP, it's that no one else can compete but Williams and Ferrari. So it will be all about those two teams and four drivers. Not exactly how F1 should be.



edit2:




Shots fired, I repeat, shots fired.

edit3:




SORRY I CANT STOP i'm in a withdrawal ok. This sport may suck but it's so damn addicting. Can't wait for Malaysia!

edit4:



Ok I stop now pinky swears


----------



## VoDe (Mar 15, 2015)

How fucking unlucky can Kimi be....

At least he didn't get a penalty for the next race.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Mar 15, 2015)

I hope that Vettel's aggressiveness will bring even more fire into Kimi. Rosberg was all smiles, but deep inside him there must be some seeds for revenge. 
I need the drama. 

Verstappen was doing good too.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 15, 2015)

Rosberg's face was bursting with barely contained frustration behind a forced smile.
What's keeping him from being a world champion is the microscopic pace difference to Hamilton. But he can't overcome it.


----------



## Amanda (Mar 15, 2015)

VoDe said:


> How fucking unlucky can Kimi be....
> 
> At least he didn't get a penalty for the next race.




It's so so frustrating, and yet I can't be entirely disappointed by this day. If not for the damn tyre, he would probably have been 4th. Ferrari has it, and so does Kimi. Who cares about Merc anyway? *cries into her pillow*

And yeah. At least there was no penalty. I'll be a bit less salty about FIA for a few days now.



Bubyrd Ratcatcher said:


> I hope that Vettel's aggressiveness will bring even more fire into Kimi. Rosberg was all smiles, but deep inside him there must be some seeds for revenge.
> I need the drama.
> 
> Verstappen was doing good too.




I don't want any in-team drama at Ferrari, but for all I care, the Merc team can spontantenously combust in flames out of the heat of their hatred. 

Nasr did well as well.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 15, 2015)

-Felipe Massa
-Felipe Nasr
-Both brazilians, one position from each other in the final standings this race
-Names almost sound the same, main difference being their last names starting with M and N, two letters that are next to each other
-Both started their F1 career with Sauber

I'm sure that will not be their last coincidence


----------



## Amanda (Mar 15, 2015)

Let's see what the live commentators come up with to separate them. Felipe sr and Felipe jr? Em and En?


----------



## Saishin (Mar 15, 2015)

Obviously Schwarzy ends the interview with "I'll be back"  was funny to see him 

After a year of poor results,seems Ferrari with its third place has improved :33
Mclaren went really bad instead 

@Amanda nice avatar  you rooting for Vettel and Ferrari


----------



## VoDe (Mar 15, 2015)

Saishin said:


> @Amanda nice avatar  you rooting for Vettel and Ferrari



That's Kimi in the avatar


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 15, 2015)

Amanda said:


> Welp, that was... mixed. On the other hand I'm brilliantly happy Sebastian got a podium and that Ferrari's pace is good, on the other hand... that damn tire... poor Kimi. And now he'll get a penalty too. Two races ruined at one go. But I'll want to stay optimistic. The car is good, life is good.



Eh I'd prefer Williams to beat Ferrari, especially Massa just so he can rub it in their faces for treating him like shit when he was there.


----------



## Vault (Mar 15, 2015)

Williams v Ferrari will be good. Hopefully both teams make the grid and finish races


----------



## Zaru (Mar 15, 2015)

Williams vs. Ferrari will be the duel to watch. 

I'll just treat F1 like Le Mans and enjoy the duels in the different speed classes


----------



## Vault (Mar 15, 2015)

So Mercedes have upgrades for the next race  The way they pull away from everyone else was ridiculous. Poor Jenson got lapped twice


----------



## Amanda (Mar 15, 2015)

*@ Vault* 

Rosberg: "We totally want you guys to catch us a bit so the fans have more fun watching the races. Honestly. C'moon, you can do it, we believe in you!"

Ferrari at least has new upgrades to bring in, too. They came to Melbourne with the same car as they had in the winter testing.



Saishin said:


> @Amanda nice avatar  you rooting for Vettel and Ferrari




I've had something of an on/off love-hate relationship with Ferrari for the last 15 years or so. :sweat Currently it's on and all is well in the kingdom. Certainly I care about that team the most. And yup, I like Seb and Kimi. Others I support are Rosberg, Button, Magnussen and Bottas. 

I also support Alonso's pain and tears. 



Nemesis said:


> Eh I'd prefer Williams to beat Ferrari, especially Massa just so he can rub it in their faces for treating him like shit when he was there.




To me Williams has always been something of a meh team. I mean they've never done anything to make me dislike them, but neither have they made me care about them. With Ferrari it has been a bad romance, and McLaren and Sauber are ever favorites, with young energetic teams like Red Bull and the 2012-2013 Lotus leaving a positive impression as well.


----------



## Jessica (Mar 15, 2015)

Oh my goodness, lol.

I think I like the build-up and post race coverage more than the race itself so far this year.


----------



## Saishin (Mar 15, 2015)

@Amanda And why sometimes you had the off love? 
Don't have any particular fav pilots but I like Hamilton,really happy to see him become champion the previous year 

Tbh I had more a hate relationship with Ferrari lol I really hated Ferrari during the Schumacher era,although that was the golden age of the team I never supported them,my top favorite team back then was Benetton  I supported Mclaren too for a short time during the Hakkinen era just to see Ferrari beaten,later when Benetton left the competition my fav team was Renault,when even Renault gave up didn't have any fav team,now I started to like Ferrari 

@Nemesis Williams was good till 1997 when it won its last world championship since then it worsened,the team felt into anonymity but it seems this year finally Williams returned to be competitive.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 15, 2015)

Williams holds a special place in my heart because of the 1996 season. Hill and Villeneuve basically were the Hamilton and Rosberg of that year, with Schumacher playing Ricciardo's role, but somehow WAY more likeable.


----------



## Amanda (Mar 15, 2015)

*@ Zaru*

I see. 1996 was just before I really started watching.



Saishin said:


> @Amanda And why sometimes you had the off love?




Well well. While I love the history and charisma Ferrari likes to surround itself with, I've never been blind to the fact that it's just a group of people who are just as capable of being nasty as any other people in this sport. So yeah, there has been many times when I've been frustrated with the team policy of the Maranelloans. Especially when it comes to inter-team comptetition and scheming. 

But I still love them, may God have mercy on my soul. Perhaps it's like returning time after time to the same boyfriend you've broken up with already thrice in the past.



Aanyway. As others have said, the greatest enjoyment of this season will prolly be Williams vs Ferrari. 

Then we can hope for some amusement if the fireworks are set off in the Merc camp due to the Hamilton/Rosberg friction. The legal drama of Sauber might command our attention for some more races, too. 

More interest, even if macabre in nature, comes from observing the death struggle of practically everybody else on the track, especially McLaren, and sadly, the very series itself. 

Lastly at least I will gain considerable personal satisfaction from witnessing the newest episodes of the saga that is Alonso's tale of F1 woe. There exists a possibility that McLaren actually gets its shit together, so I have to enjoy this as long as it lasts.

Which is why:


*Spoiler*: _spoiler tagging my pure hearted and innocent schadenfreude in case someone here is a Lonso fan_ 











Sorry about being a bitch.




By the way: 

Call me a consipiracy theorist to your heart's content, but if this happens, I'm calling it's more a matter of Alonso's hurting pride than his hurting body.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 15, 2015)

Vault said:


> So Mercedes have upgrades for the next race  The way they pull away from everyone else was ridiculous. Poor Jenson got lapped twice


its only a matter of time till they lap the entire field


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 15, 2015)

Saishin said:


> @Nemesis Williams was good till 1997 when it won its last world championship since then it worsened,the team felt into anonymity but it seems this year finally Williams returned to be competitive.



Yeah I used to be a die hard Williams fan in the early 90s (I been watching since late 80s) and hated McLaren.  Ferrari at the time were Meh, Alesi and Berger who couldn't win a race for a couple of years.  In the late 2000s Ferrari rubbed me the wrong way with how they basically were threatening to take the ball home and leave F1 if they didn't get all the rules going in their way.  Acting as if they were bigger than the sport itself.  Even the chief of the FIA saying that they need to make Ferrari happy just showed how scared they were of them.

Though today I don't really dislike any team.  I just want Massa to show that he was better than they treated him.  Have him out race and defeat their drivers.  Hell even saying over the radio "Tell Ferrari I am faster than them and hope they understand." to his own team in a sarcastic manner.



> its only a matter of time till they lap the entire field



If they pushed the car they likely could already.  But why risk the engines.


----------



## Saishin (Mar 15, 2015)

@Zaru 1994 Williams was good also,if only Senna didn't die 

@Amanda oh I see,well Ferrari always preferred that its pilots follow the team orders rather let them compete by their own like Mclaren.

Seems you don't like very much Alonso or I'm wrong 

@Nemesis The 90's were dominated by Williams and a little by Benetton with Shumacher and Mclaren in the last years of that decade,Ferrari was disastrous with Alesi and Berger,till then Williams was the team that had won more championships,9 iirc.Now it's Ferrari?

Massa is a good pilot but he was unlucky the car wasn't competitive.

My lovely Benetton B195,good old days


----------



## Amanda (Mar 15, 2015)

aiyanah said:


> its only a matter of time till they lap the entire field




How good we no longer have the rule that the drivers who have been lapped must retire. 



Saishin said:


> Seems you don't like very much Alonso or I'm wrong




Nah, I don't seriously hate him, not in the sense that seeing his face would make me want to melt down into incoherent all caps rage posts. :sweat 

It's just, he does rub me the wrong way, and as I find it harmless enough (he's a multimillionaire world champion celebrity who won't even know a nobody like me exists), it's fun to participate in the anti-Alonso trolling and banter so plentiful in the Finnish F1 fandom.  Why not? He does provide drama and entertainment wherever he goes, I'll give him that. Doesn't mean I'd actually want something bad to happen to him. 

And if there's any Alonso fans regularly visiting this thread, please rise your hand, so I know to put a sock on it. I don't mean to be a bitch to fellow fans.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 15, 2015)

Driver/Team favorites wars are pretty much part of the sport, why censor yourself? vv


----------



## Amanda (Mar 15, 2015)

Zaru said:


> Driver/Team favorites wars are pretty much part of the sport, why censor yourself? vv




I learned today that some anti-Vettel people think Vettel is faking his bromance with Kimi to win over the Tifosos. 

Sure! He truly is playing the long con here: he has been planning his Ferrari takeover through Kimi for the last 7 years! Even during the time when Kimi had been booted out of the Rari and was away from F1: after all Sebastian came to Finland to watch Kimi's first rally race. That scheming, scheming Seb!


----------



## Zaru (Mar 15, 2015)

Vettel, much like Schumacher, will forever get hate for being A) German and B) In a dominating position for several years. 
Except unlike Schumacher, I don't even remember him doing anything questionable.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Mar 15, 2015)

Jessica said:


> Oh my goodness, lol.



I didn't see that  


I still have to choose my hero for this season. Generally it's someone that provoke mayhem on the track, like it was with Montoya, Kobayashi or Sutil. 
Probably I am going to root for the whole Manor team, if they ever manage to actually race.


----------



## Amanda (Mar 15, 2015)

Bubyrd Ratcatcher said:


> I still have to choose my hero for this season. Generally it's someone that provoke mayhem on the track, like it was with Montoya, Kobayashi or Sutil.
> Probably I am going to root for the whole Manor team, if they ever manage to actually race.




Search no more, Maldonado is your man. Look, he even has his own fan site, the one I just posted: Link removed



Zaru said:


> Vettel, much like Schumacher, will forever get hate for being A) German and B) In a dominating position for several years.
> Except unlike Schumacher, I don't even remember him doing anything questionable.




I think people have "forgiven" Schumi over the years. His struggle in the Merc helped, him becoming one of the nostalgic grandpas of the "good old days", and of course now he's a saint like Jules for everyone who cares about their public image points.

Sebastian... I'd like to make a survey about all the people who said he only won those championships because he was driving a rocket, and forever strip them of their right to praise Hamilton for being "there with Senna" because of his success. 

I really wish Seb a long and satisfying career with Ferrari. Even though I've been a Kimi fan since the boy's first season (Team Clearasil, good times...), I actually root more for Seb here. This is probably Kimi's last season and his thoughts seem to be mostly on helping the team he loves despite everything, and being with his family - he might have one more season in him, but I doubt even that. Seb however still has many years to come, so his successful settling in Maranello is more important.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 15, 2015)

Team Clearasil  Let's not forget that there's a 17 year old driving right now. Too bad he DNF due to powers outside his control.


----------



## Amanda (Mar 15, 2015)

Zaru said:


> Team Clearasil  Let's not forget that there's a 17 year old driving right now. Too bad he DNF due to powers outside his control.




It's funny though what they pointed out - when the current drivers debuted, they at least could drive themselves to the race track, as they all had driving licenses! 

Is it true what I heard, that Max's father is a... questionable personality, whose wife even has a restraining order on him?

If I was a parent, I wouldn't let my son into F1 with so little experience. It's not just a question of believing in your own child, which is great, but of protectiveness. Even if he had enough driving experience, being thrown into this ruthless shark tank that is the F1 circus just can't be good for someone who is still basically a child. 

Oh well, perhaps I'm just crying because these young athletes accomplish so much when I'm 27 and have only now even realized what I'd want to do for living.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 15, 2015)

What a bizarre world where a teenager can drive a car that goes 340km/h at times but isn't allowed to drive normal cars


----------



## Amanda (Mar 15, 2015)

Zaru said:


> What a bizarre world where a teenager can drive a car that goes 340km/h at times but isn't allowed to drive normal cars




Well on the normal roads he could hit someone and--- oh wait...

To loosely quote Apocalypse.Now, it's a world where you can drop napalm on kids but can't write the word "fuck" on your plane, as that would be obscene. Things aren't logical.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 15, 2015)

Crashing in an F1 car is probably safer than crashing in most other cars, at least


----------



## Amanda (Mar 15, 2015)

Zaru said:


> Crashing in an F1 car is probably safer than crashing in most other cars, at least




[YOUTUBE]AtrzvwayniM[/YOUTUBE]

Hand up everyone who saw this live and thought he's a goner.

*rises hand*


----------



## Zaru (Mar 15, 2015)

It's kind of amazing that he went on to get two 4th places weeks later already. 

Ironically, that crash gave Vettel his F1 debut as the replacement driver, getting the youngest driver to score a point award.


----------



## Amanda (Mar 15, 2015)

But then he pushed his luck and crashed again, this time in rally, ending his F1 career. It's a pity, I miss the man, he was sympathetic.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 15, 2015)

Amanda said:


> [YOUTUBE]AtrzvwayniM[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Hand up everyone who saw this live and thought he's a goner.
> 
> *rises hand*



*raises both hands*



> Nemesis The 90's were dominated by Williams and a little by Benetton with Shumacher and Mclaren in the last years of that decade,Ferrari was disastrous with Alesi and Berger,till then Williams was the team that had won more championships,9 iirc.Now it's Ferrari?



I wouldn't say dominate.  94 the Bennetton car was shown to have been in breach of the rules in multiple areas.  Yes they had a 2 race ban but that really wasn't enough of a punishment imo. The car itself only was really dominant in 95 with the Renault engine and most of that was down to reliability issues of the Williams. But yes right now Ferrari have the most championships (It also helps that Ferrari have been in F1 continuously the longest)  Also regarding 94.  




			
				Zaru said:
			
		

> Vettel, much like Schumacher, will forever get hate for being A) German and B) In a dominating position for several years.
> Except unlike Schumacher, I don't even remember him doing anything questionable.



For me it is because in 94 Schumacher easily cheated to win the title.  He crashed his car and knowing he couldn't continue drove right into Hill to deny him.   The FIA should have clamped down and stripped him of it there and then.  But didn't and that lead to him trying again in 97 but failing this time around.  

Now you can add the whole Senna/Prost incident on turn one for Senna's championship.  But I would add that the year before Prost took out Senna on purpose so basically just change around the year of the championship win.

For Vettel I like the guy, I have nothing against him.  I feel that people have been too hard on him for many reasons during his time in red bull.  Especially the whole "He can't do it in a slow car." argument when he did it in a Torro Rosso.  Yes it was in the rain but the rain just makes it where driver skill becomes more important.



> If I was a parent, I wouldn't let my son into F1 with so little experience. It's not just a question of believing in your own child, which is great, but of protectiveness. Even if he had enough driving experience, being thrown into this ruthless shark tank that is the F1 circus just can't be good for someone who is still basically a child.



Max was basically born with a steering wheel already in hand.  He's shown to be more mature than many on the grid who are nearly double his age.  He'll do well and I don't think we should worry so much about him.



> Seems you don't like very much Alonso or I'm wrong



Don't know about Amanda but for me with Alonso it was mostly down to when he couldn't pass in the final race of the 2010 season.  Then threw his toys out of the pram blaming it on Petrov in the Renault for not letting him past when they were racing for position, over actually showing why he is a multiple world champion and over take a slower car (Vettel's first title race)


----------



## Amanda (Mar 15, 2015)

And now Red Bull says they're considering leaving F1, because they're so frustrated with the limits and bans on developing cars. To which everyone reacts "stop complaining, you dominated just as bad", which is true too, but I get their point. When Red Bull dominated, their innovations were one by one banned. Now Merc is dominating and are the others allowed to try to catch them? Not really. 

Someone suggested that there should be new Formula Legends series. Driven with the old era cars. I don't know what point there would be in just using the same old cars again, but going back to the mentality of free competition would be very welcome.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 15, 2015)

Ferrari probably wishes they could go back to their 2004 cars. That beast would lap the Mercedes around 3 times per race.


----------



## Amanda (Mar 15, 2015)

You know, back then I supported McLaren rather than Ferrari, but I didn't mind the Ferrari dominance that much. At least the others had a fair go (well, within the limits of their budget) to catch them. So it didn't feel so bitter to lose. Now you gotta save engines, can't test, blah blah blah... it's all about saving tires and gasoline and engines and money, but somehow those savings don't seem to save anything but excitement. 

But as said, the Schumi vs Mika era was my "good old days" of F1, so I'm probably not that objective here.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 15, 2015)

Mid 00s kind of started the ultra streamlining and regulating that destroyed the remaining "dirty" charm of F1, always trying this and that to "cut costs" or "promote competition" and ultimately backfiring.

I actually lost interest for years following the Renault championships and didn't watch races for a while until 2013 or so. Not even sure why I'm back


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 15, 2015)

Amanda said:


> And now Red Bull says they're considering leaving F1, because they're so frustrated with the limits and bans on developing cars. To which everyone reacts "stop complaining, you dominated just as bad", which is true too, but I get their point. When Red Bull dominated, their innovations were one by one banned. Now Merc is dominating and are the others allowed to try to catch them? Not really.
> 
> Someone suggested that there should be new Formula Legends series. Driven with the old era cars. I don't know what point there would be in just using the same old cars again, but going back to the mentality of free competition would be very welcome.



free competition already exists, its just that every tiny loophole on car design has been closed over the years so it might take a while for someone to come up with something as clever as the double diffuser, blown diffuser or f-duct that would put them ahead or at the least a lot closer to the mercs
i do know the mercs have some cartridge system with their gears but that probably took 3 years to develop in itself
now the issue is that nothing on the merc is bannable, nothing on the merc that isn't on the other cars already that is
so if any one thing gets banned it sets everyone back equally, but honestly it likely sets the mercs back less than everyone else
meh...i knew paddy lowe was good but i totally get why ron dennis would flip his shit at martin whitmarsh losing his services


----------



## Amanda (Mar 15, 2015)

I slowly grew frustrated after that middle 00s era. The only thing that kept me watching was Kimi. When he retired I was honestly relieved I didn't have to follow this crap anymore. And when the news came he would return my first thought was "No Kimi don't do this we've been there and done that". 

But of course I had to start watching again, and to my surprise I've enjoyed it quite a bit. Not the direction where the sport is going, just the teams and the drivers.



aiyanah said:


> free competition already exists, its just that every tiny loophole on car design has been closed over the years so it might take a while for someone to come up with something as clever as the double diffuser, blown diffuser or f-duct that would put them ahead or at the least a lot closer to the mercs
> i do know the mercs have some cartridge system with their gears but that probably took 3 years to develop in itself
> now the issue is that nothing on the merc is bannable, nothing on the merc that isn't on the other cars already that is
> so if any one thing gets banned it sets everyone back equally, but honestly it likely sets the mercs back less than everyone else
> meh...i knew paddy lowe was good but i totally get why ron dennis would flip his shit at martin whitmarsh losing his services




I don't even want FIA to ban anything Merc has. I just want the other teams to get complete freedom to develop their engines, and to test. 

And in fact all those "tiny loopholes" could be unbanned. What's so inherently wrong with innovation? Isn't this supposed to be the top of motorsport? Of car technology? Let them make their cars the way they want them.


----------



## Amanda (Mar 15, 2015)

But to not to be too downbeat, look at these Infinit*e* Red Bull boys:


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 15, 2015)

webber looks younger now that he's out of the race seat



Amanda said:


> I don't even want FIA to ban anything Merc has. I just want the other teams to get complete freedom to develop their engines, and to test.
> 
> And in fact all those "tiny loopholes" could be unbanned. What's so inherently wrong with innovation? Isn't this supposed to be the top of motorsport? Of car technology? Let them make their cars the way they want them.


well, the current state of f1 means that testing is particularly expensive to the midfield and lower teams, there were 4(?) scheduled tests last season and two teams folded at the end of the season, this year there's 2
allow unrestricted testing and manufacturers will likely leave like before citing exorbitant costs (toyota, bmw and honda)
and the engine development system in place right now is good in my books, though i would like some details as to how the tokens are weighted

those tiny loopholes that got closed no longer allow teams to implement technology that isn't relevant to road cars, the innovation is still allowed it just has to be able to go on a family sedan some time in the future


----------



## Amanda (Mar 15, 2015)

aiyanah said:


> well, the current state of f1 means that testing is particularly expensive to the midfield and lower teams, there were 4(?) scheduled tests last season and two teams folded at the end of the season, this year there's 2
> allow unrestricted testing and manufacturers will likely leave like before citing exorbitant costs (toyota, bmw and honda)
> and the engine development system in place right now is good in my books, though i would like some details as to how the tokens are weighted




We're talking about a sport that produces shitazillion^5 dollars of money per year. I really don't buy it that there's no other way to solve the money problems of the smaller teams than saving from everything. 

How is it possible that three teams haven't been able to pay the (only) 2 million dollars bill to Pirelli for their annual share of the tires? And now they have to try to scrap that money together by sleeping in cheaper motels? Bernie, are you quite sure the money is being distributed correctly here? 



aiyanah said:


> those tiny loopholes that got closed no longer allow teams to implement technology that isn't relevant to road cars, the innovation is still allowed it just has to be able to go on a family sedan some time in the future




Why it has to be relevant to road cars? Great if they come up with stuff that can be utilized elsewhere, but if everything gets just banned on sight it's pretty disheartening.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 15, 2015)

the money thing is down to bernie, iunno how they plan on rectifying that cause the original concord agreement that caused such a fuss halfway through the last decade has given teams who said they would be competing for the next 15 years a guaranteed cut of the pot
that cant really be undone cause large organisations have laid all their plans on the assumption that that money is going to come through (red bull - torro rosso)
and if it doesn't then the legal battle that would follow would destroy f1 anyway

the road tech only is cause of the manufacturers 
cant recall specific details but, it was one of the manufacturers who lobbied for tech that only serves to give a competitive edge on the track and cant be translated to road going cars to be removed
might have been bmw and ferrari, reluctant to say toyota cause they debuted the double diffuser at the same time as williams but had a much easier time getting theirs to work
and once again costs were cited cause if one team has it and its making them win, clearly everyone else must adapt one to their cars in order to win


----------



## Zaru (Mar 16, 2015)

Marko complained that Red Bull might leave if the rules don't change.
Wolff's reply was to tell him to go to the wailing wall in Jerusalem


----------



## Vault (Mar 16, 2015)

Red bull being butthurt weren't they just as dominate not too long ago. 

Stay mad


----------



## Amanda (Mar 16, 2015)

If they stay mad they might actually leave, and take Toro Rosso with them too. It's not something Bernie could deal with mere sarcasm.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 16, 2015)

Is it actually red bull or Chris Horner who is butt hurt.  Nothing from Torro Rosso sounds like they are upset by anything.  I doubt red bull itself will pull out.  But I can see them ditching Renault if things are not sorted out, to the point the only engines left will be Mercs and Ferraris.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 17, 2015)

horner and mateschitz most likely, although its just the usual evaluation of whether f1 is viable for them taking into account what exposure the sport offers the brand
they have max anyway so its a given they'll stay, the good doctor marko will make certain of this


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Mar 17, 2015)

Is Nico plotting some German alliance to wrongfoot Hamilton? 

Btw:


> Bernie Ecclestone claims Mercedes had a head-start over its engine rivals at the start of F1′s controversial turbo V6 era.
> 
> After the 2015 season opener, the F1 supremo on Monday sided with furious Renault-powered Red Bull as the former champions urged F1′s governing body to intervene.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zaru (Mar 17, 2015)

Merc is/was still far ahead of other teams with basically the same engine though


----------



## Amanda (Mar 17, 2015)

Bubyrd Ratcatcher said:


> Is Nico plotting some German alliance to wrongfoot Hamilton?




The plot thickens.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 17, 2015)

Bubyrd Ratcatcher said:


> Is Nico plotting some German alliance to wrongfoot Hamilton?
> 
> Btw:



bernie said it himself, merc are literally years ahead of the competition 
why trust the others to dictate engine regs when they've done so already and failed at their own interpretation?


----------



## Amanda (Mar 17, 2015)

Let's see if anything comes out of that. But, I still say ultimately it's no avail. There may be periods of power balance, but at some point someone will make something better than the others and then we're back to crying. 

Btw I take back some ugly words about Nando:



Seems like he intents to step into that McLaren in Malaysia.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 17, 2015)

Bubyrd Ratcatcher said:


> Is Nico plotting some German alliance to wrongfoot Hamilton?



I think it is to prove Seb wrong about how Seb and Kimi were friends while Nico and Lewis were not.



> Btw:



Bernie being Bernie.  His fave isn't winning, must be some dark reason behind it.


----------



## Amanda (Mar 17, 2015)

Nemesis said:


> I think it is to prove Seb wrong about how Seb and Kimi were friends while Nico and Lewis were not.




Are you trying to say Seb and Kimi aren't friends (they are), or that Nico and Lewis are friends (they are, or were, but it's no secret their relationship has been strained.)

Anyway, someone pointed out that Sebastian actually misunderstood Nico there. Nico didn't mean to question whether Sebastian was genuinely dissatisfied that his team mate got DNF, he was simply making a "That's what she said" joke on Sebastian's way of wording it (he said he's sorry Kimi didn't get to finish.) But the joke flew over Seb's head and the banter changed its direction.

Not sure if that's what Nico was going for, but I'd like to think so, as it would be less dickish than already bitching about team mate rivalry, and right in front of Lewis, no less.



Nemesis said:


> Bernie being Bernie.  His fave isn't winning, must be some dark reason behind it.




I thought Lewis is Bernie's favorite, though, or at least one of them. At least he expressed his pleasure over there being a successful black driver - because he thinks it will bring in black audience. 

Which is interesting, because apparently young audience isn't important because they're too poor. But POCs are rich?


----------



## VoDe (Mar 17, 2015)

I kinda question that cause H?kkinen aint there... but w/e


----------



## Jessica (Mar 17, 2015)

I haven't heard anything about Michael Schumacher lately.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 17, 2015)

Jessica said:


> I haven't heard anything about Michael Schumacher lately.



Someone broke into his personal doctor's place and stole a laptop plus some money. How's that for news


----------



## Jessica (Mar 17, 2015)

THANKS A LOT FOR BEING A DEBBIE DOWNER


----------



## Amanda (Mar 18, 2015)

Didn't something similar happen to Schumi before as well? Someone stole his medical records after his accident and tried to sell them.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 18, 2015)

VoDe said:


> I kinda question that cause H?kkinen aint there... but w/e



l0000l schumi's networth is stupendous


----------



## Zaru (Mar 18, 2015)

Schumacher was estimated to be a billionaire in 2005, so he must have lost some money since then.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 18, 2015)

Amanda said:


> Are you trying to say Seb and Kimi aren't friends (they are), or that Nico and Lewis are friends (they are, or were, but it's no secret their relationship has been strained.)



Their relationship is better now.  But the thing is that just after the race Nico said something to Seb regarding why he commented on Kini's retirement.  Seb replied with "Unlike you and Lewis I'm friends with Kimi." in a sarcastic style of reply.

Essentially saying to Seb, well come on over and see how the relationship between everyone in Mercedes is.

I am not doubting the friendship between Seb and Kimi though.



> I thought Lewis is Bernie's favorite, though, or at least one of them. At least he expressed his pleasure over there being a successful black driver - because he thinks it will bring in black audience.
> 
> Which is interesting, because apparently young audience isn't important because they're too poor. But POCs are rich?



Every time I see him being interviewed he seems to want Alonso to win when asked.


----------



## Jessica (Mar 19, 2015)

I just ordered a Williams hat and jacket. So excited.


----------



## Amanda (Mar 19, 2015)

Nemesis said:


> Their relationship is better now.




I wasn't aware of that. Good to hear. 



Nemesis said:


> Every time I see him being interviewed he seems to want Alonso to win when asked.




Well Fernando is almost everything Bernie wants from a F1 driver...



Jessica said:


> I just ordered a Williams hat and jacket. So excited.




Cool! What kind of jacket?


----------



## Jessica (Mar 19, 2015)

Lemme go find it.



(now I get to dress like my hero Claire)

and



There a bunch of those blue hats being sold from Australia, so I think maybe they being sold as merchandise at the race.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 20, 2015)

So it is official there will be no German GP this year now.  I feel sad hearing that as it is one of the places that always had a GP.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/formula1/31994404


----------



## Zaru (Mar 20, 2015)

Meanwhile countries where hardly anyone gives a fuck about F1 still have GPs.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 20, 2015)

attendance at recent german gp's has been poor tho, at least when taking the whole weekend into account
also, bernie expecting venues to pay to host grand prix's is unsustainable
waiting for the season only monaco and the middle eastern countries can host a grand prix


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 21, 2015)

Honestly if I was in charge and it was financially viable I would drop off Monaco, the Mid east GPS, Singapore.   Monaco and Singapore because simply put you simply can't pass on either even with DRS.

Might let Turkey, India, China, Malaysia have a couple more years to see how they respond to it.  US and Canada I would keep.  With Italy I'd have Monza and Imola on a rotation like how Nurburgring/Hockenheim were in Germany.

I'd stop pissing about with the British GP.  That needs to stay when all but 3 teams have their bases there. (Ferrari, Sauber, Torro Rosso), Bring back French GP and look at Mexico once more.  Melbourne would also be safe guarantee GP too.


----------



## Amanda (Mar 21, 2015)

True it's impossible to pass in Monaco, but even still it's somehow fun to watch. I'd keep it.



Jessica said:


> Lemme go find it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Looking good! I might buy something as well. Though I've never been to a GP, so I'd be just wearing it at home... 

... damn, I'd really wish to attend a GP once, but it's so expensive.


----------



## VoDe (Mar 24, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]4xRFSJOxKdE[/YOUTUBE]

"I am very happy and excited..." 

Kimi please, never change


----------



## Kolby (Mar 25, 2015)

Wow there's an F1  thread in the forums!


----------



## Amanda (Mar 26, 2015)

VoDe said:


> "I am very happy and excited..."
> 
> Kimi please, never change







​


Kolby said:


> Wow there's an F1  thread in the forums!




But of course.

By the way, as I haven't found a Top Gear thread here, let me express my sadness for the fate of that series here. I don't care if Clarkson is a douche IRL or not, he, Hammonds and May make some magnificent telly.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 26, 2015)

wonder if honda are shitting any bricks about getting through the malaysian gp


----------



## Amanda (Mar 26, 2015)

Let's bet. I say one McLaren gets DNF, other finishes the race.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 26, 2015)

go one step further, alonso's car dnf's and button gets lapped 4 times while they try to get the engine to the end of the race


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 26, 2015)

So Alonso and Bottas is back.

While happy to see both of them back, I would have liked to seen Williams put up their 3rd driver out there to see how well she does.  That and if she somehow gets into trouble with her Husband if she accidentally blocks Lewis or Nico.

(Williams 3rd Driver Susie Wolff is the wife of Toto from Mercs for those not fully in the know)


----------



## Amanda (Mar 26, 2015)

^ I thought she's not a proper third driver though? As in, she's more of a test driver than a real race driver that can jump in to fill for others. I could be entirely wrong on this...


----------



## Amanda (Mar 26, 2015)

I just realized Alonso has only 3 engines left for this season... and that it doesn't matter, because you can't drop McLaren any further away on the starting grid. So they can as well use new engines when they need them and not really be affected by the punishments. If the punishment indeed is just loss of qualification places, as I remember it to be.


----------



## VoDe (Mar 26, 2015)

Nemesis said:


> (Williams 3rd Driver Susie Wolff is the wife of Toto from Mercs for those not fully in the know)



Williams just hired Adrian Sutil to be the 3rd driver, in case Bottas can't drive.

Susie Wolff is just a test driver.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 27, 2015)

Amanda said:


> ^ I thought she's not a proper third driver though? As in, she's more of a test driver than a real race driver that can jump in to fill for others. I could be entirely wrong on this...



yes, she doesn't qualify for a super licence yet


----------



## VoDe (Mar 27, 2015)

Looking good, looking really good.


----------



## Iceman7 (Mar 27, 2015)

I have respect for Manor, they may be in the back, but they're trying, that's all that matters to me.


----------



## Saishin (Mar 27, 2015)

> *F1 may scrap Italian Grand Prix: Ecclestone*
> 
> Bernie Ecclestone on Friday said he was prepared to let the Italian Grand Prix follow Germany by dropping off the Formula One calendar, in a stark warning for organizers.
> 
> ...


----------



## Amanda (Mar 27, 2015)

^ Ecclestone, stop. Just stop. You want to get rid of all the European GPs? Yeah, go on and piss some more on us, the audience of this sport. Exile all the GPs outside the countries where people actually care about F1. That will send a good message.

Just be gone already.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 27, 2015)

To be fair, he can't be entirely held responsible for track mismanagement in various countries.


----------



## Amanda (Mar 27, 2015)

If it was a few random cases I'd understand it, but this has been a constant trend that has been going on for a long while. If Italy and Germany can't keep their GPs due to money, we're left with mighty few European GPs, and that's because they've all been moved to Indochina or whatever. Sorry all Indochinese F1 fans.


----------



## Amanda (Mar 27, 2015)

The results of the Friday free practice:



Ferrari, you are a highly polarizing team, but I got the hunch a good part of the F1 following world is cheering for you right now to make a dent in that Mercedes front.

Oh, and Kimi's comment on the Rari's pace was that he didn't understand how it happened as he thought it could have been better - the tyres especially were meh. Never change, you brilliant grumpy diamond.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 27, 2015)

I'm almost sure GP2 cars are faster than Manor.


----------



## Amanda (Mar 27, 2015)

Alonso said McLaren has made good progress: they're now only 3.5 seconds behind.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 27, 2015)

Honda fucked up so bad, they're supposedly missing like 150 PS to Mercedes.


----------



## VoDe (Mar 27, 2015)

And they now say that Ferrari's power unit is about equal to Merc's.


----------



## Amanda (Mar 27, 2015)

^ Not yet, though. Ferrari will only bring the new version to the European GPs. Plus Mercedes will undoubtedly up their game, too.

Still it's great news. The chase is on and the depressing prospects of the season look a bit more promising.


----------



## Amanda (Mar 27, 2015)

Oh my Goooooood Nico 







From now on whenever I see him on the track I will imagine him with a sanitary towel strapped to his forehead. 

Obligatory:


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 27, 2015)

did he really mean that?
i dont think he did


----------



## Zaru (Mar 27, 2015)

Oh Nico

What a low-cost solution for a high-tech sport though


----------



## Amanda (Mar 27, 2015)

A bit older, but... remember when they failed to properly attach Kimi's tyre in Australia? Thought you would. Well, here's Arrivabene talking with the engineer:



Also, hidden in this image there's a samurai ninja Trojan horse Alonso trying to sneak back to Ferrari:





aiyanah said:


> did he really mean that?
> i dont think he did




The mental image is here to stay.



Zaru said:


> What a low-cost solution for a high-tech sport though




"If it looks stupid but works, it's not stupid."


----------



## Zaru (Mar 28, 2015)

Torrential rain. Quali's gonna be fucked up


----------



## Vault (Mar 28, 2015)

Vettel split the Mercedes.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 28, 2015)

Kimi probably wouldn't be far off if it wasn't for that bad luck. Man, this guy never catches a break.


----------



## Vault (Mar 28, 2015)

Yeah Kimi is so unlucky man. Fuck


----------



## Zaru (Mar 28, 2015)

He has more right to be pissed than e.g. Alonso, because Alonso made his own choices while Kimi keeps getting fucked by things outside his control


----------



## Amanda (Mar 28, 2015)

m'qFJW?AklefhnA>L?kdjfnm,mjkjn

+

There's not enough tables in the world for me to flip

It's a small consolation to know your car is strong when things keep getting fucked up by circumstances and outside factors.

Oh and without a doubt the anti-patriotic Finnish shithead trolls will cry for the next two weeks Kimi is an old man who just can't compete against the others. I shouldn't let them affect my mood, but... 

Even Sebastian breaking the Mercedes front can't lift my mood now.

Hopefully it rains tomorrow...


----------



## Vault (Mar 28, 2015)

Hamilton is strong in the rain doe


----------



## Zaru (Mar 28, 2015)

He's in a Mercedes. Does the tiny weather difference really matter to him? 

Changing conditions during the race have always worked well to mix up the field but Mercedes hasn't shown a lot of strategical weaknesses. They even have the fastest pit stops by far, looking at Australia.


----------



## Amanda (Mar 28, 2015)

Kimi isn't racing against the Mercedes here, so what it matters to him how good they are or are not in the rain? 

But a little rain will help to make things more interesting in general. 




Oh....

Now Crashjean got a penalty, and Kimi's starting position is moved up.... between Crashjean and Maldonado!

Somehow, things managed to get even worse.


----------



## Amanda (Mar 28, 2015)

Poor, poor Nico though. Now he's not only the guy who keeps losing to Lewis, he's also the Mercedes driver who's in danger of being reached by the chasing pack.



You can read his thoughts there...


By the way, I love the irony of Sebastian to be the one to break the one team dominance that was feared to ruin the season.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Mar 28, 2015)

Kimi said that _maybe_ it was a mistake of the team to send him out in such a traffic moment.
Ferrari's team principal retorted that Kimi needed to be more focused, because he was passed by Ericsson and then was forced to waste time behind him. While Hamilton was sleek enough to pass both of them.

In my opinion the blame is to be shared, 50/50.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 28, 2015)

Amanda said:


> By the way, I love the irony of Sebastian to be the one to break the one team dominance that was feared to ruin the season.


Hopes for tension in the 2015 season, brought to you by the guy who removed tension from the 2013 season against the guys who removed tension from the 2014 season


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 28, 2015)

Zaru said:


> He's in a Mercedes. Does the tiny weather difference really matter to him?



Rain is the great equalizer a poor team with a great driver can push themselves up there over a great team with an iffy driver will fall backwards.  Like Vettel winning in a Torro Rosso.


----------



## Amanda (Mar 28, 2015)

Bubyrd Ratcatcher said:


> Kimi said that _maybe_ it was a mistake of the team to send him out in such a traffic moment.
> Ferrari's team principal retorted that Kimi needed to be more focused, because he was passed by Ericsson and then was forced to waste time behind him. While Hamilton was sleek enough to pass both of them.
> 
> In my opinion the blame is to be shared, 50/50.





Hard to tell as I didn't see it, and wasn't there in the Ferrari garage during the qualis. But likely it was a bit of everyone's fault. Anyway, it's now done, and this is what they have to work with tomorrow. 

Though, I do hope they keep from arguing about their issues in public via reporters. It has never made any situation better.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 29, 2015)

Vettel making Mercedes sweat
Kimi plowing through the field, Iceman to Icebreaker

And the commentators in my stream have black monitors so they can only comment on the pit lane


----------



## Zaru (Mar 29, 2015)

I can imagine Alonso's thousand yard stare in Vettel's general direction right now


----------



## VoDe (Mar 29, 2015)

That was a one hell of a drive from Kimi


----------



## Zaru (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## Iceman7 (Mar 29, 2015)

Love him or hate him, Seb proves why he's a 4 time World champ. 

Kimi kicked ass as well, to blow a tyre then come back and finish 4th. There's a reason why I have him as my username.

Manor, while off the pace like always, made it to the finish. Granted Merhi was the only one to start the race, just goes to show how hard those guys worked just to get that car rolling.


----------



## Amanda (Mar 29, 2015)

Hold me

I'm so happy 

Not only is Ferrari saved, but the season is saved as well.

Can't wait for the rest!


----------



## Zaru (Mar 29, 2015)

Sadly, Merc had to fuck up their strategy completely for this to happen. Ferrari is firmly in second with room to spare to the Williams. At least they're in a striking position for when Merc falters, so better than Ricciardo last year who did snag 3 wins by chance.


----------



## Amanda (Mar 29, 2015)

Everyone can screw up, and do it once in a while. If Ferrari/Kimi hadn't screwed up yesterday, Kimi would have been at the striking distance, and the ending situation might have been even uglier for the Mercs.


----------



## Vault (Mar 29, 2015)

If Ferrari can do this during a dry grand prix then it's gonna be a hell of a season. Because I recall that first race when third finished some 30 seconds after the 2 mercs. Such disparity shouldn't dissolve that quickly


----------



## Amanda (Mar 29, 2015)

_"Ferrari: Kimi look, we only have enough karma to justify giving one driver a lucky race, so we chose to give it to Seb because you say funny things when you’re angry and that’s a great PR opportunity for all of us."_


----------



## Iceman7 (Mar 29, 2015)

Also, Valtteri and Kimi top 5, woo!

I'm waiting for the day they get on the podium together.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 29, 2015)

Iceman7 said:


> Also, Valtteri and Kimi top 5, woo!
> 
> I'm waiting for the day they get on the podium together.



Imagine Rosberg, Kimi and Bottas in any order on the podium together.
A proper Fin Win that would be. Make it happen, 2015 season


----------



## Iceman7 (Mar 29, 2015)

Zaru said:


> Imagine Rosberg, Kimi and Bottas in any order on the podium together.
> A proper Fin Win that would be. Make it happen, 2015 season



If the season continues to be as hype as it is so far, that's not out of the question. 

As much as Rosberg is the more likeable of the Mercedes drivers and I love Kimi to death, I'd want Bottas on top just because I want to see him win at least once.


----------



## Amanda (Mar 29, 2015)

Zaru said:


> Imagine Rosberg, Kimi and Bottas in any order on the podium together.
> A proper Fin Win that would be. Make it happen, 2015 season




Rosberg exists in a weird time-space anomaly, where in any given moment he is and isn't a Finn. Quantum physics? 

Heh, there has even been suggestions that we exhange him for Vettel... 

I feel bad for him right now, though. He looks so pissed off.


----------



## Amanda (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## Vault (Mar 29, 2015)

I'm not buying the Scuderia hype yet


----------



## Amanda (Mar 29, 2015)

I bought it the minute Kimi of all people descriped the car with overly exited adjectives. You know, the guy who isn't completely satisfied with even a GP victory because "we could have done better".

That being said, Merc is still ahead. But this proves Rari has changes on a good day.


----------



## Amanda (Mar 29, 2015)

> * Ferrari beat Mercedes on outright pace, say Sky Sports F1 pundits*
> 
> 
> "Whatever Mercedes did, Ferrari would have beaten them," says Martin Brundle; "Saying it was a strategy mistake misses the point. Ferrari were just quicker today," adds Ted Kravitz
> ...





So it's like we suspected. Ferrari could have the tyre advantage on Merc. Which is curiously just what Lotus had a few years ago - and that too was a car designed by Allison for Kimi's driving style.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 29, 2015)

The thing is, tyre advantage varies greatly from track to track.
Remember Russia last year?


----------



## VoDe (Mar 29, 2015)

Amanda said:


> So it's like we suspected. Ferrari could have the tyre advantage on Merc. Which is curiously just what Lotus had a few years ago - and that too was a car designed by Allison for Kimi's driving style.



Yeah good thing that Seb and Kimi both have similar driving style.


----------



## Amanda (Mar 29, 2015)

Zaru said:


> The thing is, tyre advantage varies greatly from track to track.
> Remember Russia last year?




That's what it said at the end of the article as well. 

And yeah. The hotter it is, the better it should be for the Rari.



VoDe said:


> Yeah good thing that Seb and Kimi both have similar driving style.




Indeed.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 29, 2015)

Why did Mercs put hards on Hamilton when he had to chase.  When he was pushing he was doing 1s per lap faster than a Ferrari.  Seemed more like Mercs messed up somewhere.  They should have just put the meds on Hamilton and told him to go for it.

Also if they were worried about engine just proves FIA should scrap the engine limit rule and let teams do one engine per race and let people go for it.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 29, 2015)

They explained that in my livestream. Hamilton's remaining pair of faster tyres already had a couple of laps on them so they might not have lasted the race or something.


----------



## Amanda (Mar 29, 2015)

At least they're taking it with good humor...


----------



## Amanda (Mar 30, 2015)

Sorry I'm still not over this and I fully intent to never be.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 30, 2015)

To be honest you can't blame him for using them but coming out saying it might not have been the greatest of ideas either.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 31, 2015)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/formula-one/32124091



> World champion Lewis Hamilton expects to sign a new Mercedes contract this week that could be worth more than ?27m a year.
> 
> The 30-year-old Briton, who has been handling negotiations with team bosses himself, says talks are complete and the deal is being finalised by lawyers.
> 
> ...


----------



## Amanda (Mar 31, 2015)

Ah, another article by our friend Andrew Benson, the worst F1 journalist I know, and certainly the least objective. Also a big Alonso fan. 

Lol @ Vettel only being able to join Ferrari because Alonso chose to leave. Ferrari has wanted Vettel for a good while, and Alonso's time there was up.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 31, 2015)

Yeah as much as I dislike Benson the numbers are solid and reported elsewhere.  I was just on BBC site for other sport things and saw it so posted it.


----------



## Amanda (Mar 31, 2015)

The salaries are pretty ridiculous, though. Do they really need that much money for doing what they passionately want to do, and which other drivers could do reasonably well too if given a good car?


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 2, 2015)

I guess they are just that desperate to keep their best drivers.  Which honestly Lewis on race day is better than Nico.  Granted right now there is no where for Lewis to go to.  Unless somehow Indycar has become a major force in the US once again and started to pump out 20-30 million a year salaries for drivers.


----------



## Amanda (Apr 2, 2015)

True, Lewis beats Nico, but most often Nico beats everyone else, thanks to the Merc rocket. I don't know... as years go by, I start to see the races more and more from the point of view of the teams, rather than from the point of view of the individual drivers.


----------



## Kolby (Apr 3, 2015)

My photos from the Malaysian Grand Prix


----------



## Amanda (Apr 3, 2015)

You took them yourself? You were there? That's awesome.... and now I'm insanely jealous. Great pics, too! How was it like to be there?


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 3, 2015)

how do the cars sound in the flesh?


----------



## maximilyan (Apr 3, 2015)

I find it strange that no one is talking about that fact that Mercs had some sort of issue on race day. They pushed their cars up to thier grid position and right before the race hamilton asked if the other car (rosberg's) had the same problem.

This combined with the fact that mercs made strategic errors makes me think that journalists and pundits are just trying to hype ferrari so that the sport appears competitive again.


----------



## Amanda (Apr 3, 2015)

^ Hmm, weren't they talking about the tyre management?


----------



## Kolby (Apr 3, 2015)

Amanda said:


> You took them yourself? You were there? That's awesome.... and now I'm insanely jealous. Great pics, too! How was it like to be there?


Yep I have more if you people are interested. Yes I was there for fp1, fp2 and race-day. Well it's difficult to focus on what's happening because the projector screen was too far away and I didn't have the headsets which cost very expensive to listen to the live-commentary clearly(there was commentary but it was hard to follow due to interference). Of course, it was great to see those overtakes in T1 and the surrounding environment was superb when they saw Sebastian Vettel leading the race or an overtake happening or something happening. I have to say it was uncomfortable for me in the spectator area as people who were drinking alcohol to my left and he was placing his beer cans on the foot area.



aiyanah said:


> how do the cars sound in the flesh?


Unfortunately it sounds just like in TV, very different to the V8s where you can tell there was a massive difference by being there or just from the TV. Though it isn't as loud as the V8s but it sounded cool when their down shiftin


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 3, 2015)

maximilyan said:


> I find it strange that no one is talking about that fact that Mercs had some sort of issue on race day. They pushed their cars up to thier grid position and right before the race hamilton asked if the other car (rosberg's) had the same problem.
> 
> This combined with the fact that mercs made strategic errors makes me think that journalists and pundits are just trying to hype ferrari so that the sport appears competitive again.


from what i gather track conditions changed for the race because of the wet quali
the track surface became more abrasive with the rubber having been washed off and the mercs are still as hard on their tyres as they used to be before the switch to v6's
last year pirelli made a conservative tyre cause teams weren't sure how they would wear with the new formula, from what i gather these tyres were supposed to be in use last season but the powers that be vetoed that 
i cant tell you which teams were specifically involved so i'm guessing it was the whole of fota that wanted those tyres

having said that merc did make strategical errors through the weekend
opting not to save on soft tyres in q1 left hamilton with no fresh options for the race
admittedly i dont think it would have made a difference unless they were willing to do a 4 stop and use their raw pace to get ahead of vettel on the day



Kolby said:


> Yep I have more if you people are interested. Yes I was there for fp1, fp2 and race-day. Well it's difficult to focus on what's happening because the projector screen was too far away and I didn't have the headsets which cost very expensive to listen to the live-commentary clearly(there was commentary but it was hard to follow due to interference). Of course, it was great to see those overtakes in T1 and the surrounding environment was superb when they saw Sebastian Vettel leading the race or an overtake happening or something happening. I have to say it was uncomfortable for me in the spectator area as people who were drinking alcohol to my left and he was placing his beer cans on the foot area.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately it sounds just like in TV, very different to the V8s where you can tell there was a massive difference by being there or just from the TV. Though it isn't as loud as the V8s but it sounded cool when their down shiftin


gonna guess the turbo blow off is more audible irl than on tv, at least compared to last year where they could be heard only cause the engines were so silent 
very cool tho, post more pics plz
were you able to get shots of max overtaking the rbr's?


----------



## Kolby (Apr 3, 2015)

> were you able to get shots of max overtaking the rbr's?


Thanks for asking


----------



## Zaru (Apr 3, 2015)

Is that the debris smoke from the RB brakes? Jesus. How did they even finish without going into a wall


----------



## Kolby (Apr 3, 2015)

Zaru said:


> Is that the debris smoke from the RB brakes? How did they even finish without going into a wall



they were, apparently they had issues with em heat brakes because of the extreme temperatures


----------



## Saishin (Apr 3, 2015)

So Ferrari won 
Poor Alonso,if he only stayed at Ferrari this year he would have had a competitive car,Mclaren seems not to be that strong 

@Kolby awesome pictures


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 3, 2015)

alonso's career is going to make interesting reading once he retires
had he not fallen out with mclaren then he would at the very least be a 3 time champion
had he stayed at ferrari he might have been on for a title challenge this season
and i wonder what would have become of renault had alonso stayed there for 07 instead of having his stint with mclaren inbetween, considering this was coming off winning a double championship with renault the seasons before


----------



## Amanda (Apr 4, 2015)

^ Tbh he can only blame himself for those bad career moves. For all the almost nauseating worshiping he gets, he's the ultimate source of his own failures. 

But fear not, people are already asking "imagine what _Alonso_ might have achieved with this year's Ferrari", as if he was a demigod of a race driver and everyone else just meh. Meanwhile I'm asking instead, would Ferrari even be where it now is if Alonso had stayed there to poison the atmosphere and try to make everything about himself.


----------



## VoDe (Apr 4, 2015)

aiyanah said:


> alonso's career is going to make interesting reading once he retires
> had he not fallen out with mclaren then he would at the very least be a 3 time champion
> had he stayed at ferrari he might have been on for a title challenge this season
> and i wonder what would have become of renault had alonso stayed there for 07 instead of having his stint with mclaren inbetween, considering this was coming off winning a double championship with renault the seasons before



Well If Kimi wasn't so fucking unlucky in his McLaren career, he would be 3 time champion too...


----------



## Kolby (Apr 7, 2015)

> @Kolby awesome pictures


Thanks  



> ^ Tbh he can only blame himself for those bad career moves. For all the almost nauseating worshiping he gets, he's the ultimate source of his own failures.
> 
> But fear not, people are already asking "imagine what Alonso might have achieved with this year's Ferrari", as if he was a demigod of a race driver and everyone else just meh. Meanwhile I'm asking instead, would Ferrari even be where it now is if Alonso had stayed there to poison the atmosphere and try to make everything about himself


Well everyone turned against him in McLaren, also while in Ferrari he didn't get a good competitive car bar 2010. As for 2015, we will yet to see his decision whether it is correct or not


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 7, 2015)

Kolby said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> Well everyone turned against him in McLaren, also while in Ferrari he didn't get a good competitive car bar 2010. As for 2015, we will yet to see his decision whether it is correct or not



He brought it on himself by throwing a childish tantrum because he couldn't get past Lewis at the US GP in indianapolis.  Ron Dennis even said day one that there was no number 1 driver and they would fight for places.


----------



## Kolby (Apr 11, 2015)

Great News for Mercedes, Lewis Hamilton on pole again. Not so great for McLaren . Gonna be a looong afternoon tomorrow


----------



## Zaru (Apr 11, 2015)

McLaren has closed the gap to Force India at least


----------



## Amanda (Apr 11, 2015)

And Williams is making things more difficult for Ferrari. Damn, while it seems like everyone's a winner when more teams are competing for the podium, the biggest winner is Hamilton. He's the most consistent top scorer, while the others eat away points from each other.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 11, 2015)

Ferrari just seems to have replaced Red Bull's position from last year. Best chance to win when Merc falters, but otherwise dealing with Williams.


----------



## Kolby (Apr 11, 2015)

> McLaren has closed the gap to Force India at least


Progress! That's all I want to hear as a McLaren supporter. I really hope they can score points by Spain



> And Williams is making things more difficult for Ferrari. Damn, while it seems like everyone's a winner when more teams are competing for the podium, the biggest winner is Hamilton. He's the most consistent top scorer, while the others eat away points from each other.


I don't know, Ferrari looks quicker race pace-wise. I really think their the only team that can challenge Merc atm unless Nico Rosberg lends a hand(which isn't going to happen) to Lewis Hamilton then only then a win is sealed for him.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 12, 2015)




----------



## Kolby (Apr 12, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=At6eR7w5yI0[/YOUTUBE]

Great race, it was intense for first lap for the first half then it slowly became Merc's way. Great drive from all top four competitors. I'm assuming Max Verstappen is your driver of the day? For me it was Ricciardo but for some reason no one's voting him so yea.. great race


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 12, 2015)

i'm gonna assume lewis won and comprehensively beat rosberg again
gonna catch a rebroadcast of teh race in an hour to confirm


----------



## Amanda (Apr 12, 2015)

Someone help Rosberg, he's falling apart. 

Oh, and I want to take back whatever words of doubt I have said about Max. The kid is fine, and has a promising future ahead of him.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 12, 2015)

Nobody can help Max as long as he's riding with a current Renault engine though


----------



## Amanda (Apr 12, 2015)

^ Nico is so done, I wonder how he'll survive this season. 

Someone needs to make a remix song out of Seb's _"blue flag, blue flag, bluuue flaaag"_, and Kimi's _"C'moon get that McLaren out of the way!"_ asap.


*Spoiler*: _these, I mean_ 



[YOUTUBE]gsJRawrl6TU[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]Xn0ufDrFRb8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 12, 2015)

max is fucking good
dare i say he looks better than hamilton in his debut season
now to just see how he does in the wet on a sunday, tho i'm sure by the time it comes it'll just be expected that he do very well
lol how good would max's driving be if driver coaching wasn't banned? :/
nasr too, he's had to buy his seat, good purchase by him and good sale by sauber


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 12, 2015)

aiyanah said:


> i'm gonna assume lewis won and comprehensively beat rosberg again
> gonna catch a rebroadcast of teh race in an hour to confirm



Lewis was seemingly being troll level racing today.  Knew he had the pace to destroy everyone but basically controlled himself so he was keeping Nico worried that Vettel would keep up on his back.

As for Max everything he does seems to be Lewis debut season.  Just doing it better considering his car.


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 12, 2015)

Nemesis said:


> Lewis was seemingly being troll level racing today.  Knew he had the pace to destroy everyone but basically controlled himself so he was keeping Nico worried that Vettel would keep up on his back.



this is the one thing i hate about moving away from one engine per grand prix
the aim now is to win a race in the slowest time possible cause no one wants to put too much work through the engines
before the aim was to finish asap cause u never knew if ur engine would last the full afternoon
oh well
at least the current formula should make for some great storylines in years to come


----------



## Vault (Apr 12, 2015)

I think that was more tyre preservation and management because of the ferraris being better at it. Hamilton was trolling because when he needed to he easily had more than enough pace


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 13, 2015)

It was tyre management but not his own.  If Rosberg came closer it would wreck his tyres.  If he fell back he would likely have to damage his tyres fending off Vettel.  He also showed he had more pace when he needed it by rushing so far ahead in the couple laps before he had to pit. (Or when called to go faster).


----------



## Kolby (Apr 17, 2015)

FP1 RESULTS: 



Let's do this McLaren!!


----------



## Amanda (Apr 17, 2015)

> Mercedes 15th and 16th

What happened? Didn't they even bother?


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 17, 2015)

prolly testing new parts in straight lines with the fancy flowviz paint


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Apr 18, 2015)

Alonso 14th, making progress 

Vettel is getting closer to Lewis. Too bad for Kimi, he came very close to overtake Rosberg on the grid.


----------



## Amanda (Apr 18, 2015)

Inb4 all of McLaren's progress has been because of Alonso's personal passion and skill. 

Expecting a good race. Fingers crossed for two Ferraris on the podium.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 19, 2015)

What's with all the sparks flying?


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 19, 2015)

Alonso Massa is faster than you, please confirm you understand.


----------



## Vault (Apr 19, 2015)

Rosberg driving really aggressively Damn


----------



## Zaru (Apr 19, 2015)

Having both Ferraris in front of him probably made him go super Nordic mode for a few laps there


----------



## Vault (Apr 19, 2015)

Zaru said:


> What's with all the sparks flying?



It's a little metal block fitted at the bottom, they added to make the races more exciting


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 19, 2015)

Zaru said:


> What's with all the sparks flying?



the planks under the cars are not wood this year
as such i shouldn't call it a plank but a name escapes me, i also forget what metal they're made of this year, titanium maybe
add fuel, low tyre pressure, loads under breaking, less natural light and reattaching airflows after deactivating drs and u get an awesome sparks show
this is what bernie wanted, looks pretty  cool if i'm honest


----------



## Zaru (Apr 19, 2015)

I'm no stranger to sparks flying quite a few years ago, but I didn't notice those sparks in the previous races of this season


----------



## Vault (Apr 19, 2015)

Vettel


----------



## Vault (Apr 19, 2015)

Holy fuck this race


----------



## Zaru (Apr 19, 2015)

Not impressed with Rosberg's attacks though
It's easy mode

The rapid gap timer in the straight showed that Rosberg could gain 2 tenths on a single straight without even being in the DRS zone, how the fuck is Vettel supposed to counter that?


----------



## Vault (Apr 19, 2015)

Kimi still hasn't pitted


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 19, 2015)

Zaru said:


> I'm no stranger to sparks flying quite a few years ago, but I didn't notice those sparks in the previous races of this season



seen them in free practice sessions when the sun is up, tho not as much as there are now
singapore will be fun

at least ros looks like he's up for a race


----------



## Zaru (Apr 19, 2015)

Lmao at Massa/Nasr/Maldonado having a triple duel at the pit exit


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 19, 2015)

Normality resumed it seemed.  If the FIA have a go at Massa/Nasr/Maldo releases I will flip all tables.


----------



## Vault (Apr 19, 2015)

Alonso just getting beaten down


----------



## Vault (Apr 19, 2015)

Vettel getting pressurised like a friend


----------



## Zaru (Apr 19, 2015)

How many times will Rosberg have to pass Vettel


----------



## Vault (Apr 19, 2015)

To be fair both times was because of Vettel fucking up


----------



## Zaru (Apr 19, 2015)

Ok so that's it for Vettel
What the fuck was that though


----------



## Vault (Apr 19, 2015)

These fucking losers holding up Kimi


----------



## Zaru (Apr 19, 2015)

Kimi going for that 2nd place


----------



## Vault (Apr 19, 2015)

Come on Kimi


----------



## Vault (Apr 19, 2015)

Rosberg fucked up


----------



## Zaru (Apr 19, 2015)

Thank you rosberg


----------



## Zaru (Apr 19, 2015)

Bets on how destroyed Rosberg's face will be in the interviews this time?


----------



## Zaru (Apr 19, 2015)

Ricciardo making a smokescreen and stopping right after the finish line 
Goddamn those Renaults


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 19, 2015)

Vault said:


> Rosberg fucked up



Actually his breaks died, they just confirmed it.

Mercs nearly Montrealed their race.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 19, 2015)

Wolff said Kimi would have gotten Hamilton in one more lap. That defect timing.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 19, 2015)

Looks like Ham and Ricciardo got their problems at the perfect time.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Apr 19, 2015)

Rosberg had to overtake Vettel 3 times, worning out the brakes in the process. 

I'm very happy for Kimi :33

Everything is going perfectly for Lewis, while Vettel made two mistakes on the same curve.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 19, 2015)

Bubyrd Ratcatcher said:


> Rosberg had to overtake Vettel 3 times, worning out the brakes in the process.



If that was the case then Lewis breaks would not have had issues.  They lasted 1 more lap than Rosberg's.  It had little to do with that,  Mercedes breaks have for a long time known to have issues and the mechanics have not found a way to fix it.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Apr 19, 2015)

Nemesis said:


> If that was the case then Lewis breaks would not have had issues.  They lasted 1 more lap than Rosberg's.  It had little to do with that,  Mercedes breaks have for a long time known to have issues and the mechanics have not found a way to fix it.



Therefore he was just unlucky. And it looked like he was treated unfairly by his team, specially for the second pit stop.

I will go back and laugh at Alonso again


----------



## Amanda (Apr 19, 2015)

I'm so so happy for Kimi for that 2nd... and yet I'm so so disappointed there wasn't one lap more, he might have taken the victory. You get hungrier as you eat, it seems. 

Now it's a 3 weeks wait...


----------



## Zaru (Apr 19, 2015)




----------



## Amanda (Apr 19, 2015)

^ Thanks, only now I get what he was imitating.

This is good for Kimi's negotiations with Ferrari. I want to see the dream team next year too.


----------



## Amanda (Apr 19, 2015)

Look at this little sunshine boy celebrating his first podium since 2013:







He's a bit pleased.


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 19, 2015)

must be wondering why his car cant win the race


----------



## Amanda (Apr 19, 2015)

Tbh I think it can win, with some luck. But he's right that they need to improve a bit to be there with Mercedes.


----------



## Amanda (Apr 19, 2015)

Right now my biggest hope is that Ferrari, Williams and Red Bull manage to improve during the next 3 weeks break. My biggest concern is that Mercedes manages to improve even more than them. But I'm putting my hopes and dreams in that new Ferrari engine we've been promised in Europe.


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 19, 2015)

i'm of the opinion that merc have performance in hand and aren't making use of it either for reliability concerns or to make it seem as if there is competition this season

thankfully for everyone who didn't get the new formula right last season they can try again this season, there should be easy time to find in just making the cars more driveable like ferrari have done


----------



## Amanda (Apr 19, 2015)

aiyanah said:


> i'm of the opinion that merc have performance in hand and aren't making use of it either for reliability concerns or to make it seem as if there is competition this season




You don't purposefully lose races, or podium places. Those points are money. 

And if you don't have reliability, then you don't have performance either. Wasted potential isn't counted.


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 19, 2015)

those championship points are for money that dont even reward half the budget merc spend on their racing
the exposure is worth more

and they dont need bulletproof reliability if they're keeping the cars leashed
hamilton's second in lap at china is an omen


----------



## Zaru (Apr 19, 2015)

Theoretically, Merc could realize that it doesn't matter to be #1 in a sport everyone stopped caring about due to boredom.

But people's egos (both drivers and team leaders) would not allow themselves to gimp their performance.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 20, 2015)

Of course if they did do that watch Ham and Rosberg look to leave the team at the earliest possible opportunity.


----------



## Amanda (Apr 25, 2015)

I don't get where the rumors of Hamilton leaving for Ferrari come from. I know it's nice to win championship in multiple teams, but even nicer is to be the number 1 driver in the number 1 team. Meanwhile Ferrari is building its future on Vettel and thus far everything is going smoothly. Why disturb that peace?

Speaking of Hamilton:


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 25, 2015)

haha fucking lewis crashes a car and signs it


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 25, 2015)

Car worth say $10k (random number may have been too low)
Loses $5k cause of dent
Gains $5k cause of sign

That's a genuine Lewis Hamilton you know.

@Amanda.  Rumours will always come up.  I don't see him going to Ferrari though while Seb is there.  Ferrari usually play the clear 1 and 2.  Just less so this year.

Honestly unless it comes out of the mouth of Eddie Jordan.  I know everyone loves to mock him but near enough all his predictions that people mocked have come true.  Then I am not buying it.


----------



## Amanda (Apr 25, 2015)

@ Nemesis

Sport Bild reports that Hamilton has signed a 3 + 2 years contract with Mercedes for 35 mil € / year. It's still just a rumor, but Bild has been right about these things before too.

Meanwhile Auto Sport und Motor tweeted:



> #F1: #Hamilton has not signed #Mercedes contract extension so far. But he wants to. "It's not yet done, but it will be done", he told #AMuS.



I'd say Vettel is # 1 in Ferrari right now, but they're not neglecting Kimi nearly as badly as they often have their second drivers. Anyway, I don't really blame them for putting emphasis on Seb, he's the one who's going to drive for them in the years to come too.


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 25, 2015)

u should search for a channel by the name of sukhoi, that person has also uploaded some great classic races
literally spent the last week watching old gp's 
monaco 84, 08 
fuji 07 
adelaide 95


----------



## Amanda (Apr 25, 2015)

Thanks, will do.

BRB, rewatching Brazil GP 2007. For reasons.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 25, 2015)

you mean when McLaren gifted Kimi the drivers title?


----------



## Amanda (Apr 25, 2015)

When McLaren drivers couldn't take what was there to be taken. When McLaren drivers couldn't do their job right, but Kimi could. 

Sorry, but you don't get world championships by luck, or lose because of lack of luck. You get them by doing something better than the others. Alonso and Hamilton screwed up, Kimi didn't. He put himself into a position to grab the title and brought it home.


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 25, 2015)

funny thing about that season was that kimi wasn't being talked about for the world title with 3 races to go
it was between alonso, ham and massa
at least that was the case in the journalism that reached here


----------



## Amanda (Apr 25, 2015)

It was a great way to decide the championship. Three drivers with a mathematical chance in the last race. The one with the steepest hill to climb triumphed. We can only dream about such situation these days.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 26, 2015)

Amanda said:


> When McLaren drivers couldn't take what was there to be taken. When McLaren drivers couldn't do their job right, but Kimi could.
> 
> Sorry, but you don't get world championships by luck, or lose because of lack of luck. You get them by doing something better than the others. Alonso and Hamilton screwed up, Kimi didn't. He put himself into a position to grab the title and brought it home.



It was a joke 

Though McLaren fucked up the race before by not bringing in Lewis one lap before he retired which would have secured the title back then.


----------



## Amanda (Apr 26, 2015)

Nemesis said:


> It was a joke




Sorry my sense of humor failed there. 

Perhaps I'm too used to people seriously crying this and that driver or team _didn't deserve to win_, which is such a failed idea to me. Even more so is the idea that someone _would have deserved to win_. 

It's just, victories aren't deserved, they're taken. If you can't take the victory, then you don't deserve it either. But doubt not, fanboys will moan to no end about the wrong guy winning. 



Nemesis said:


> Though McLaren fucked up the race before by not bringing in Lewis one lap before he retired which would have secured the title back then.



McLaren as a team and Alonso and Hamilton as drivers all fucked up at some point. My greatest blame is on Alonso, who showed all of his worst sides that year. Hamilton is forgiven, as he was a rookie driving his first season, so it's forgivable not to be able to handle the stress.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 26, 2015)

IMO if you've won you deserve to win unless it is one of those "Alonso if faster than you." team order fiascos or the whole taking win from Hamilton at Spa because supposedly he didn't yield when he did, because Bernie is desperate to have the title go down to the last race even if one person was clearly dominant.  

Even Olivier Panis in the Ligier at monaco deserved his win because he was the best driver/car combination that one time.  Also in 2007 if Hamilton wasn't so close I would have wanted Kimi to have the title after his misfortune in McLaren.  I think it is almost a crime that he is only a one time world champion.


----------



## Amanda (Apr 26, 2015)

Nemesis said:


> Also in 2007 if Hamilton wasn't so close I would have wanted Kimi to have the title after his misfortune in McLaren.  I think it is almost a crime that he is only a one time world champion.




Perhaps, but when we think of all those heartbreaking engine failures, we also must remember that if the car itself hadn't been fast, Kimi wouldn't have been so close to the championship. 

This all is why I pay less and less attention to the driver's championship as the years go, and care more about the success of the teams. It's easier to determine how well the whole team-car-engine-race engineers package works than how well an individual part of it works.


----------



## Amanda (Apr 26, 2015)

Comparing the point situation this season thus far to the situation last year at this point:


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 27, 2015)

Amanda said:


> Comparing the point situation this season thus far to the situation last year at this point:



Ricciardo is essentially a one position finish from the last 3 races from where he was last year.

Williams are actually performing better too overall.  Mercs being pulled back but I wonder how that would look if Nico didn't have break failure.

For Lewis his big jump is because he hasn't had his DNF like the start of last year.


----------



## Amanda (Apr 28, 2015)

^ Lewis is the biggest winner there. It's a long season yet, but somehow I doubt the development will turn drastically different from what we have seen (Lewis builds his lead.)

In other news, I'll be looking towards to updates to this video once the season is finished: 

[YOUTUBE]Pq_pcLMnvBQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 28, 2015)

amanda u r so bm, i didn't know maldo had had this many incidents in his career


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 28, 2015)

that last one could have ended tragically


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 28, 2015)

Of all the crashes I still think the biggest Maldo moment was really the false start he did where he must have shot off one second before everyone else.  You even had race director shaking his head in the replay.


----------



## Amanda (Apr 28, 2015)

That Maldonado video just led me to an hours long trip through the YouTube, watching videos of serious and/or fatal motorsport accidents.  The way Senna laid motionless in his car... and then twitched his head a bit... and then laid still again... 



aiyanah said:


> amanda u r so bm, i didn't know maldo had had this many incidents in his career




His reputation is not for nothing. But unlike the other notorious crasher, Grosjean, he doesn't seem to recognize he's doing something wrong. Grosjean admitted it and got it under control. Maldonado just said it's 'cause he has balls. 



Nemesis said:


> Of all the crashes I still think the biggest Maldo moment was really the false start he did where he must have shot off one second before everyone else.  You even had race director shaking his head in the replay.




I remember watching it live. It was confusing, I thought there had been a misunderstanding or something, but no, it was just Pastor jumping the start half a day before the due time. 






This damn sport, I'm suffering from GP withdrawal symptoms.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 28, 2015)

If i remember rightly wasn't the jump start also the same time as the big crash that could have killed Alonso.  If so I'm putting that down as another crash caused by the antics of Maldonardo.


----------



## Amanda (Apr 29, 2015)

Nemesis said:


> If i remember rightly wasn't the jump start also the same time as the big crash that could have killed Alonso.  If so I'm putting that down as another crash caused by the antics of Maldonardo.




*investigates*

You're right, it's the same GP. The ultimate culprit was Crashjean, though. They truly make a great team! 

[YOUTUBE]O8Y5Co1kZjQ[/YOUTUBE]

This crash got Grosjean that one GP ban...


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 30, 2015)

At least with Grosjean he's man enough to put his hands up and admit when he fucks up.  Maldo is still going around thinking he does nothing wrong and somehow everyone is against him.

(Still blaming Maldo false start spooking everyone to cause it cause Maldo  )

Also that 1m mark of the video just makes the jump start by Maldo even worse.  As for Grosjean to be fair Spa always has at least one major crash a decade it seemed more like a starter racing incident of the old days than anything else.


----------



## Amanda (Apr 30, 2015)

^ True, true...

Here's the leaked proposed (but not yet approved) GP calendar for 2016:

April 3 	Australia (Melbourne)
April 10 	China (Shanghai)
April 24 	Bahrain (Sakhir)
May 1 	Russia (Sochi)
May 15 	Spain (Barcelona)
May 29 	Monaco (Monte Carlo)
June 12 	Canada (Montreal)
June 26 	Britain (Silverstone)
July 3 	Austria (Red Bull Ring)
July 17 	Europe (Baku)
July 31 	Germany (Hockenheim)
August 7 	Hungary (Hungaroring)
August 28 	Belgium (Spa)
September 4 	Italy (Monza)
September 18 	Singapore (Marina Bay)
September 25 	Malaysia (Sepang)
October 9 	Japan (Suzuka)
October 23 	USA (COTA)
October 30 	Mexico (Mexico City)
November 13 	Brazil (Interlagos)
November 27 	Abu Dhabi (Yas Marina) 




Glad to see Germany there. And lol @ the Europe GP being in Azerbaijan.


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 30, 2015)

~_~
why dont they just have an american leg of the calendar instead of going to canada and then flying back to europe before flying back to america again
it makes
literally
0 sense


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 30, 2015)

At least Malaysia is moved outside of monsoon season and closer to singapore GP.

As for position of Canada I guess it is because of canadian summer being warm but likely being snowed out in any other season.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 30, 2015)

Nemesis said:


> At least Malaysia is moved outside of monsoon season and closer to singapore GP.



What's wrong with some rain shaking things up? Lord knows it's the one thing that's almost guaranteed to mess with Mercedes


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 30, 2015)

Rain is fine but there is a point where the rain itself can make the race more or less undrivable.    That's what happens in Malaysia region during monsoon season is that you don't get rain, you get undrivable conditions.


----------



## Kolby (May 3, 2015)

1 more week to a gp(finally)

I just want mclaren to score, double points would be wondeful


----------



## Amanda (May 7, 2015)

Finally a GP weekend! 

To kick things off, something seems to be wrong in the Ferrari paradise. 

Reports say tells us that



> So apparently, Rivola, who is close to Seb, has been suspended by Ferrari. Also, 2 other members of the team - a Logistic Manager and a cook - are suspended from duties. Wonder what had happened…. Apparently the official words is that he’s one a week’s holiday and have some personal problems but apparently that’s not the case… D=
> 
> According to the article, Seb asked for him not to be moved and have a more central role. But if this suspension rumour is true………… eh?


----------



## Vault (May 7, 2015)

>Can change the whole Livery of a car 
>Still not allowed to switch helmets doe


----------



## Amanda (May 7, 2015)

It'd be difficult to recognize the drivers


----------



## Vault (May 7, 2015)

Really


----------



## Amanda (May 9, 2015)

^ Apparently those updates are shit, though. Both Sebastian and Kimi said they have lost the good feeling of the car, that the short stints are ok but the long race stimulation stints are bad, and Kimi added that he lost the touch he had on the front, which is always important for him. 

They might even consider going back to the first version. Though the bad weather might have had at least something to do with it.


----------



## maximilyan (May 9, 2015)

Hopefully we'll see another solid weekend for Hamilton.


----------



## Zaru (May 9, 2015)

Hopefully we'll see a solid weekend for F1 fans.


----------



## Jessica (May 10, 2015)

maximilyan said:


> Hopefully we'll see another solid weekend for Hamilton.



I'm happy that's not 100% the case so far. I like him, but it is _a little_ dull when the same man is starting at the front every time. I already got bored and stopped watching many years ten years ago when a certain man in a red car was doing the same thing.

I liked the last few years because, even though I really don't like Red Bull, you at least didn't always expect them to have pole/to win comfortably every race. That's not the case with Mercedes barring something unusual conditions.


----------



## Zaru (May 10, 2015)

I'm both happy that Toro Rosso is in the 3rd row and sad that they'll have to drive with gimped engines because Renault doesn't know why their shit goes up in smoke all the time

Btw Kimi has removed the upgrades because Ferrari wants to check if they are actually making things worse


----------



## Zaru (May 10, 2015)

That Lotus pit stop guy with the ice pack on his balls


----------



## Nemesis (May 10, 2015)

That's actually his abdomen but even the team when they showed up played along with the bad camera angle.  Lotus team are like that.


----------



## Amanda (May 10, 2015)

Rosberg!!


----------



## Zaru (May 10, 2015)

How the fuck did Hamilton drive that fast on those tires though


----------



## Nemesis (May 10, 2015)

It seems to be that the mercs are holding off when they don't need to push.  Either it is because of breaks or engine.  But you let them go at it the Mercs are again 2-3s faster than anyone else per lap.

Now before anyone gets tinfoil hat, I am trying to say they know they don't really need to push hard unless it is against each other but the team would rather they have 1-2 with engines to spare later in the season than have blow outs and suffer unnecessary retirements.


----------



## Zaru (May 10, 2015)

Well the thing is, Hamilton said he couldn't get past Vettel MULTIPLE TIMES, on the same tyres, so they changed strategy to 3 stop. He then continued to obliterate Vettel lap by lap, on technically slower tyres.


----------



## Nemesis (May 10, 2015)

Zaru said:


> Well the thing is, Hamilton said he couldn't get past Vettel MULTIPLE TIMES, on the same tyres, so they changed strategy to 3 stop. He then continued to obliterate Vettel lap by lap, on technically slower tyres.



See that bugged me as well, the only thought I could have was either A) The softer tyres were simply degrading to quickly for passing or B) When Hamilton came in first time, the problem with the back left caused issues with his tyre meaning he would have had to come in soon anyway.


----------



## Amanda (May 13, 2015)

Alonso, Bottas and Massa are so tiny.


----------



## Nemesis (May 14, 2015)

I wonder how that would look like if Wurz was still an F1 driver.  The guy was close to 190cm.

I dare not look at Kimi though.  His eyes look like he's about to rip out my soul.


----------



## Amanda (May 15, 2015)

So we're in for changes for 2017.  Among other things they'll bring back refueling during races, give the engines more power and noice, allow teams to choose from 4 different tyre, make changes to car weight and aerodynamics plus tyre width to increase the speed with 5 - 6 seconds, etc.  They're still considering alterations to the Gp weekend format and to switching to a type of start where the driver acts independently without outside help. Or so they said on the news...


----------



## Zaru (May 15, 2015)

I don't even know why they removed fuel strategy in the first place. 

If they actually do big changes like that, it'll probably spell the end of Mercedomination since it'll reshuffle the deck.


----------



## Amanda (May 15, 2015)

I for one welcome the refueling back.


----------



## Zaru (May 15, 2015)

Alonso must be going to sleep every night with hopes for 2017 these days 
He'll be what, 37 by then? He doesn't have much time left.


----------



## Nemesis (May 15, 2015)

Zaru said:


> I don't even know why they removed fuel strategy in the first place.
> 
> If they actually do big changes like that, it'll probably spell the end of Mercedomination since it'll reshuffle the deck.



I dunno.  No refuelling was fine before they introduced it in the 90s.  The main issue that really I feel that is stopping overtaking is the whole "You lose 30s for just a very small clip of the car" that is going around these days.

It is stopping many good overtaking manouvers because drivers are scared of a penalty.  Senna would be rolling in his grave if he knew about that rule change.


----------



## aiyanah (May 15, 2015)

Amanda said:


> So we're in for changes for 2017.  Among other things they'll bring back refueling during races, give the engines more power and noice, allow teams to choose from 4 different tyre, make changes to car weight and aerodynamics plus tyre width to increase the speed with 5 - 6 seconds, etc.  They're still considering alterations to the Gp weekend format and to switching to a type of start where the driver acts independently without outside help. Or so they said on the news...



cant wait for this
hopefully they use the same engine formula but just up the rev limit and fuel flow limit


----------



## aiyanah (May 15, 2015)

is drs staying or being removed?


----------



## VoDe (May 16, 2015)

> "The bottom line is we believe we can make cars five to six seconds faster than the current generation of cars, *which means the fastest Formula 1 cars that ever existed*," Wolff told AUTOSPORT.
> 
> "This is exciting. This was the major breakthrough where we all lifted our hands to push for such a performance target.
> 
> *"What we want is to definitely make it the fastest car on the planet. This is happening and it's really great news."*


----------



## Amanda (May 16, 2015)

Sounds like someone somewhere has realized what this series is supposed to be about.



aiyanah said:


> is drs staying or being removed?



Didn't hear anything about it so I suppose it stays.


----------



## Nemesis (May 16, 2015)

Honestly my biggest dream would be "We're going to push back these rule changes to 2018.  But for 2017 I say to the teams, knock yourself out.  No limits, just make the best damn cars and race them." just to see what could be made if the teams had no limits.


----------



## VoDe (May 17, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]dCmT9A7mCwM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Amanda (May 17, 2015)

Nemesis said:


> Honestly my biggest dream would be "We're going to push back these rule changes to 2018.  But for 2017 I say to the teams, knock yourself out.  No limits, just make the best damn cars and race them." just to see what could be made if the teams had no limits.



Same. True, it's called Formula 1 for a reason, but it'd still be great to see them go wild with innovaation.



VoDe said:


> [YOUTUBE]dCmT9A7mCwM[/YOUTUBE]




I Like H?kkinen's loyalty.  For him it's always McLaren first, nationality second.


----------



## Nemesis (May 19, 2015)

Amanda said:


> Same. True, it's called Formula 1 for a reason, but it'd still be great to see them go wild with innovaation.



One of the reasons I love Gran Turismo.  The Red Bull guys basically did that in the game with their concept cars.  Though if other teams did that and found out their car wasn't portrayed as good as a rival there would be hell to pay since claims of bias could be thrown out.


----------



## aiyanah (May 19, 2015)

Nemesis said:


> Honestly my biggest dream would be "We're going to push back these rule changes to 2018.  But for 2017 I say to the teams, knock yourself out.  No limits, just make the best damn cars and race them." just to see what could be made if the teams had no limits.



drivers would refuse to drive them


----------



## Amanda (May 20, 2015)

Well it's now official: Hamilton stays at Merc.  It's a 3 years contract. 

Now I'm just waiting to hear if Rari keeps Kimi or takes Bottas instead.


----------



## Amanda (May 20, 2015)

> Now is the chance to have your voice heard. Thank you for taking part in this Global Fan Survey 2015 in association with F1 Racing, Autosport and Motorsport News. It should take no more than 10 minutes of your time. The deadline for completion is 28 May 2015.






Apparently it has been launched by the GPDA, the Driver's Association.


----------



## Nemesis (May 23, 2015)

Holy crap, watching BBC history on Monaco Grand Prix where it showed the 1996 race in which Olivier Panis won in the Ligier.  (Essentially it would be a Force India or Torro Rosso win)  It was there they said this was the last time a French Driver has won an F1 race.  Considering the likes of Prost and Renault engines and grand Prix itself starting in France that is a shocking statistic.


----------



## Kolby (May 24, 2015)

> Holy crap, watching BBC history on Monaco Grand Prix where it showed the 1996 race in which Olivier Panis won in the Ligier. (Essentially it would be a Force India or Torro Rosso win) It was there they said this was the last time a French Driver has won an F1 race. Considering the likes of Prost and Renault engines and grand Prix itself starting in France that is a shocking statistic.


and then Canada happened.. :\ 

What I hope to happen in this race:

Lewis Hamilton and Nico Rosberg like 20sec+ ahead of 3rd place competitor

Ricciardo jumps Seb

McLaren get points


----------



## Amanda (May 24, 2015)

Kolby said:


> What I hope to happen in this race:
> 
> Lewis Hamilton and Nico Rosberg like 20sec+ ahead of 3rd place competitor




... why? I'm not even condemning you, I'm just surprised someone finds such races entertaining.


----------



## Kolby (May 24, 2015)

^
Well I hope for a scuffle between Lewis Hamilton and Nico Rosberg, but truthfully I just want Lewis Hamilton to run away


----------



## Vault (May 24, 2015)

Rosberg being put under pressure


----------



## Zaru (May 24, 2015)

Man that Verstappen crash


----------



## Zaru (May 24, 2015)

I can't even imagine how mad Hamilton must be right now
Everyone knows he basically won the race with room to spare and then his team screwed him up outside his control


----------



## Kolby (May 24, 2015)

Woah this is.. unreal :\. Why did they pit him?


----------



## Zaru (May 24, 2015)

Speculation is that the team thought there'd be a "virtual safety car" phase instead of a real one, and that he'd get out in time... but the tiny time differences made it turn out like that. 

Now Riccy is trying to piss on Hamilton too


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (May 24, 2015)

Mercedes


----------



## Zaru (May 24, 2015)

Wolff: "Lewis has every reason to be angry now"

Oh yes he does


----------



## Vault (May 24, 2015)

Man I would be fucking fuming

I'm even pissed now and I'm not in the cockpit fucking bullshit


----------



## maximilyan (May 24, 2015)

Mercedes strategy calls, pit stops, everything outside of the cars performance itself always seems to be in rosbergs favor.


----------



## Amanda (May 24, 2015)

Poor Lewis... 

Thanks to this, Rosberg is now only 10 points behind.


----------



## Zaru (May 24, 2015)

I mean, okay
The team gave him a great reliable car and he can wipe his tears with money because he'll earn over a 100 million in the next years

But that kind of strategy mistake - or should I better say complete, unnecessary blunder - robbed him of a sure and deserved win.

Can't blame Nico for being happy about his luck either, that was entirely on the pit wall.


----------



## Nemesis (May 24, 2015)

Can't blame Nico for being happy.  Any driver would be showing it even if they are a little embarrassed inside in how they won.  If it was the other way around of course Lewis would have said similar things.


----------



## Amanda (May 24, 2015)

What happened isn't Nico's fault. He only did his job. Lewis was unlucky and lost because of it, but that's how things sometimes work in sports. So yeah, he has the right to be happy about winning and gaining all those points.


----------



## Kolby (May 24, 2015)

Look who won the INDY 500  



JPM ftw


----------



## Zaru (May 25, 2015)

Man, that guy aged. Can't believe it's been a decade since his F1 years.


----------



## Amanda (May 25, 2015)

Zaru said:


> Man, that guy aged. Can't believe it's been a decade since his F1 years.




Well look how Kimi has aged, and they were team mates.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 1, 2015)

Since we're halfway point between races I thought I would ask what F1 games have you guys played and what did you enjoy the most.

As much as I love the modern games I think the Grand Prix series to be the pinnacle of F1 racers.  Microprose just released some gems back then, plus decent management games too.  

I only brought this up cause I found my Grand Prix manager 2 CD and was so sad that it is not compatible with Windows 8 and there aren't really any F1 management games out there.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 1, 2015)

I thoroughly played all of Crammond's Grand Prix games except 2.

Ubisoft's F1 Racing Sim was godlike for its time and made me watch F1 for real.

F1 2012 might suffer from codemasteritis,  but I found quite some enjoyment in it as well.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 1, 2015)

3 I think is better than 2.  Never played 4, while 1 had all the Atari/Amiga issues from being that old.

2 Though had the unfortunate timing of coming out for the same season as Senna/Ratzenberger deaths.


----------



## VoDe (Jun 2, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]V9GtxYrMQcI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zaru (Jun 6, 2015)

We drift challenge now


----------



## Amanda (Jun 6, 2015)

Nah Kimi is just reliving his rally days


----------



## Zaru (Jun 6, 2015)

Anyway, Ferrari looking good with the new horsepower, but Montreal really requires a lot of top speed

Which was why last year was so hilarious with Mercedes fucking up on the technical side


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 6, 2015)

VoDe said:


> [YOUTUBE]V9GtxYrMQcI[/YOUTUBE]



its so fucking weird that maldonado crashes so often
i would think a monaco specialist in the junior ranks would have a better idea as to how car control works


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 6, 2015)

Vettel only 16th with that car issues today.


----------



## Amanda (Jun 6, 2015)

Changes nothing,  we will still have a Mercedes - Ferrari podium. It will be entertaining though if he reaps through the field.

Merc was quite a lot faster in quali pace, but I remain hopeful of Rari's race pace. I haven't heard anything of Wiliams' situation.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 6, 2015)

Sucks for Vettel but if past pace is anything to go by he should easily reach top 5 thanks to the engine upgrade and those Montreal straights... unless there are more reliability troubles of course.


----------



## Amanda (Jun 6, 2015)

This just wasn't Sebastian's day.  He got 5 places drop on the start grid and 3 penalty points.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 7, 2015)

Wtf was that stop
Vettel might as well go home now


----------



## Amanda (Jun 7, 2015)

I forgot this was on now. 

Kimi is already 10 secs behind Lewis. So much for Ferrari catching Merc.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 7, 2015)

Kimi spins and a Marussia had the audacity to try to pass him.


----------



## Amanda (Jun 7, 2015)

Kimi wtf? Not what you're supposed to do while attempting to convince Ferrari to extend your contract. At least it's Bottas who gains...


----------



## Zaru (Jun 7, 2015)

Rosberg took a wide one on that turn as well and yet came out of the pit stops better than before
At least at this point the winner isn't decided yet


----------



## Zaru (Jun 7, 2015)

That tiny animal on the track barely escaping with its life


----------



## Amanda (Jun 7, 2015)

^ What's with Montreal and animals? This keeps happening there, no?




The Finn spins, the half-Finn drives wide, the Finn-lover is ruined since the start, and the other Finn gains because of the screw up of the first Finn.

The antipatriots are never going to let us forget this. Now I'm just expecting news of H?kkinen slipping on a banana peel to complete their day.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 7, 2015)

Man you can tell Vettel was itching to pass the Hulk


----------



## Zaru (Jun 7, 2015)

"WHERE IS HULKENBERG I DID NOT TOUCH HIM, I DID NOT TOUCH HIM"
Was it rape?


----------



## Amanda (Jun 7, 2015)

It didn't look to me like they touched, either, but I could be wrong


----------



## Amanda (Jun 7, 2015)

Kimi now 4th, Sebastian 5th. One of them succeeded yesterday, one of them today. Dammit Ferrari, when will both you do well the same weekened?


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 7, 2015)

They will not and other teams will take their spot 

Mercs essentially showing that in the end no matter what they still have the dominant package.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 7, 2015)

Almost getting caught by Vettel who started on 18 is kinda embarrassing for Kimi tbh


----------



## Amanda (Jun 7, 2015)

It is indeed. If Ferrari chooses to hire Bottas next season I can't blame them... Kimi has been really inconsistent this season, he can't get a clean performance.


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 7, 2015)

the mercs are too fast, good race nonetheless, first canadian gp in a while without a safety car
i
fucking love
watching max drive
where can i find an onboard of just him for entire races?


----------



## Amanda (Jun 7, 2015)

Ahhhh I feel like giving up. Lewis is going to be the champion, Ferrari wont catch Merc, Rosberg tries so hard but in the end it doesn't even matter, Kimi retires after this year, Rari takes Bottas, all is done and said, nothing to see here.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 19, 2015)

Red Bull will have to start 10 places back because of engine changes... at the Red Bull Ring. Their discontent with Renault will grow even more.


----------



## Jessica (Jun 19, 2015)

Zaru said:


> Red Bull will have to start 10 places back because of engine changes... at the Red Bull Ring. Their discontent with Renault will grow even more.



And now the old man is crying.


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 19, 2015)

renault have done so poorly with these regs its a joke to think they strongarmed the fia into making the change


----------



## Zaru (Jun 20, 2015)

Button set back by 25 places

That's like a triple life sentence


----------



## Vault (Jun 20, 2015)

25 places when the grid only has 20 cars  might as well start in the pit lane rofl


----------



## Zaru (Jun 20, 2015)

Well that's practically what it means. Start in the pit lane or additional time penalties, forgot which.

They're testing aerodynamics on Alonso to see how much the difference to Button will be, but now that will be kinda moot


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jun 20, 2015)

Hamilton went out during his the last lap of Q3, then Rosberg got too much excited and choked at the last bend.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 20, 2015)

People are already calling for Kimi to retire


----------



## Vault (Jun 20, 2015)

Rosberg 

You had one job


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 20, 2015)

kimi cussing on the radio


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 21, 2015)

macca only get to start 3 laps behind 
outrageous penalty


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 21, 2015)

I'm so confused 
wtf did James say about macca's penalties


----------



## Vault (Jun 21, 2015)

Is Kimi cursed


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jun 21, 2015)

Ugh, Kimi and Fernando


----------



## Zaru (Jun 21, 2015)

That was nasty


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 21, 2015)

kimi can't drive these pu's
bit of a shame that one


----------



## Zaru (Jul 4, 2015)

Some huge changes have been decided.
Drivers will have a lot less assistance (both technical and verbal) in 2017, cars will look quite different too.


----------



## Garfield (Jul 4, 2015)

Haven't followed f1 for over 2 years now 

Didn't realize force india has improved in the time...fifth place man, couldn't have imagined. Will watch Brit prix this time.


----------



## Amanda (Jul 4, 2015)

Zaru said:


> Some huge changes have been decided.
> Drivers will have a lot less assistance (both technical and verbal) in 2017, cars will look quite different too.




I heard something about there being two races during a weekend, what was that about?


----------



## Zaru (Jul 4, 2015)

Something about Saturday having a "qualifying race" for sunday.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 4, 2015)

a sprint/feature race format for f1 is messy, cant see that one being agreed to and I'm hoping todt doesn't like it either


----------



## Garfield (Jul 4, 2015)

So many new people I don't recognize by now


----------



## Garfield (Jul 4, 2015)

Poor Verstappen's voice. Dat uncontrollable car.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 4, 2015)

Red Bull seems to have fixed some shit. Too bad they didn't have this for their pseudo-home-GP.


----------



## Jessica (Jul 4, 2015)

I'm late! What did I miss?


----------



## Vault (Jul 4, 2015)

Williams are more competitive than Ferrari this week. That's gonna be a goodie


----------



## Zaru (Jul 4, 2015)

That only matters for the fight for 3rd place, though.

Wonder where Rosberg fucked up on that final lap. He had beaten Hamilton on the first sector and then went on to lose over half a second, like he didn't care.

Edit: Nevermind, it was understeering.


----------



## Garfield (Jul 4, 2015)

Just went through some videos of formula E races. It's more exciting than I'd thought. Hopefully it gets bigger.


----------



## Vault (Jul 4, 2015)

Zaru said:


> That only matters for the fight for 3rd place, though.
> 
> Wonder where Rosberg fucked up on that final lap. He had beaten Hamilton on the first sector and then went on to lose over half a second, like he didn't care.
> 
> Edit: Nevermind, it was understeering.



Is was also gusty nobody improved their initial times bar Massa  Hamilton did the same thing during the second sector he was down half a second and just said Fuck it and stopped and parked the car


----------



## Garfield (Jul 4, 2015)

Hot as fck out there. E


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 4, 2015)

Garfield said:


> Just went through some videos of formula E races. It's more exciting than I'd thought. Hopefully it gets bigger.



They need to change a couple of rules but I'll keep following it.

As for the quali, good for Williams to be above Ferrari where they belong


----------



## Jessica (Jul 4, 2015)

Nemesis said:


> They need to change a couple of rules but I'll keep following it.
> 
> As for the quali, good for Williams to be above Ferrari where they belong



I hope this happens every Saturday for the rest of the year.


----------



## Garfield (Jul 5, 2015)

I forgot the name of this commentator  The one other than David...is it Ben Edwards?

Well tuning into F1 after 3 years for first time. Hoping for a good race.


----------



## Garfield (Jul 5, 2015)

Whoa what happened to Nasr?


----------



## Zaru (Jul 5, 2015)

Holy shit Massa


----------



## Vault (Jul 5, 2015)

Holy shit that Williams start  

That clutch 

Now yellow flag 

Button :rofl


----------



## Zaru (Jul 5, 2015)

Safety car in first lap  Just restart it, fuck


----------



## Vault (Jul 5, 2015)

Nah fuck that Rosberg in 4th is good. Hamilton will do Massa eventually 

I love how he refused to give up that spot to Bottas


----------



## Garfield (Jul 5, 2015)

Those Williams cars have some NOS or something


----------



## Zaru (Jul 5, 2015)

Hamilton getting so nervous that Bottas took him


----------



## Vault (Jul 5, 2015)

Holy fuck Hamilton is so aggressive  

He nearly fucked up


----------



## Garfield (Jul 5, 2015)

Poor LEwis


----------



## Vault (Jul 5, 2015)

Another safety car? :rofl


----------



## Garfield (Jul 5, 2015)

The tradeoffs for designing races for allowing more overtaking...


----------



## Zaru (Jul 5, 2015)

Massa actually holding his own for now

Fun fact: If he wins this, he'd be the driver with the biggest number of races between two wins (since 2008)


----------



## Garfield (Jul 5, 2015)

Last I knew Vettel was GOATing all over F1. Now he's barely trying to keep his brake cool...


----------



## Vault (Jul 5, 2015)

Hamilton is coming


----------



## Zaru (Jul 5, 2015)

It's funny how interesting a race instantly becomes when Mercedes is not leaving everyone else in the dust

Shameful display of Ferrari though


----------



## Vault (Jul 5, 2015)

Williams are such chumps. Release Bottas he is so much faster fuck team orders

Edit 

Good job


----------



## Garfield (Jul 5, 2015)

Hulkenberg safely accepting his position.


----------



## Garfield (Jul 5, 2015)

Vault said:


> Williams are such chumps. Release Bottas he is so much faster fuck team orders
> 
> Edit
> 
> Good job


Botas just got the go.


----------



## Garfield (Jul 5, 2015)

Massa pulling away again.


----------



## Garfield (Jul 5, 2015)

Whoa Lewis in trouble?


----------



## Zaru (Jul 5, 2015)

Bottas gonna ruin his tyres like this


----------



## Vault (Jul 5, 2015)

Williams won't be caught in a straight line it's what they specialise in  

The pits is where this race will probably be won or lost.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 5, 2015)

Merc changing their pit strategy already


----------



## Zaru (Jul 5, 2015)

IT WAS A FUCKING BLUFF HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Vault (Jul 5, 2015)

Yeah Coulthard with the good spot


----------



## Zaru (Jul 5, 2015)

Hamilton's helmet is full of dead flies


----------



## Garfield (Jul 5, 2015)

Botas trying again!


----------



## Zaru (Jul 5, 2015)

Bottas has gotten so close so many times, he could probably pull ahead if he was in front

Now Ferrari is doing fastest laps on hard tyres


----------



## Vault (Jul 5, 2015)

Hamilton is pitting already


----------



## Zaru (Jul 5, 2015)

Hamilton going in first
This might decide a lot


----------



## Vault (Jul 5, 2015)

Hamilton racing in a different era  he is so aggressive 

Amazing pit that one.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 5, 2015)

Yeah if Williams can't match those 2.4 then it's over


----------



## Garfield (Jul 5, 2015)

Massa fucking bullied Rosberg


----------



## Zaru (Jul 5, 2015)

What the fuck that parallel drive in the pits


----------



## Vault (Jul 5, 2015)

Hamilton is in front of Massa and Rosberg now 
:rofl wow


----------



## Zaru (Jul 5, 2015)

But damn how is Hamilton suddenly 3 secs ahead


----------



## Garfield (Jul 5, 2015)

Botas damn, come on, fast stop!


----------



## Zaru (Jul 5, 2015)

Williams lost way too much in the pit there

But damn I'm loving those duels


----------



## Garfield (Jul 5, 2015)

Damn Rosberg


----------



## Vault (Jul 5, 2015)

Hamilton leading 

Damn what a race now Hamilton is pulling away


----------



## Zaru (Jul 5, 2015)

"Nico, Plan B"


----------



## Vault (Jul 5, 2015)

Guess Rosberg is going on a 2 stop strategy


----------



## Garfield (Jul 5, 2015)

Hamilton looking set as fuck now.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 5, 2015)

Rain might be coming soon though, you can see it on the horizon


----------



## Garfield (Jul 5, 2015)

Zaru said:


> "Nico, Plan B"


They're gonna show Botas and Massa boobs on their HUD to distract, hence "B"


----------



## Garfield (Jul 5, 2015)

Must be windy again with clouds coming.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 5, 2015)

Expecting rain


----------



## Vault (Jul 5, 2015)

Hamilton 5 seconds clear 

I guess he is going to push those tyres.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 5, 2015)

Virtual safety car


----------



## Vault (Jul 5, 2015)

Please no more fuckeries


----------



## Zaru (Jul 5, 2015)

Umbrellas going up
Oh shiiii


----------



## Vault (Jul 5, 2015)

Bottas under pressure


----------



## Zaru (Jul 5, 2015)

Cars are already unstable as fuck
Pit stops when?


----------



## Vault (Jul 5, 2015)

These cars are slipping and sliding


----------



## Vault (Jul 5, 2015)

Kimi got done there


----------



## Garfield (Jul 5, 2015)

Rosberg finally!!


----------



## Zaru (Jul 5, 2015)

Noooooooooooooooo


----------



## Garfield (Jul 5, 2015)

Cops causing trouble.


----------



## Vault (Jul 5, 2015)

Hamilton needs to pit already


----------



## Zaru (Jul 5, 2015)

Even Hamilton slipped out


----------



## Vault (Jul 5, 2015)

Fucking hell Rosberg


----------



## Zaru (Jul 5, 2015)

I wanted the rain to help Williams, not make it another double win for Merc


----------



## Garfield (Jul 5, 2015)

Force India getting points


----------



## Zaru (Jul 5, 2015)

Rosberg catching up to Hamilton pretty fast
7 secs in 4 laps


----------



## Vault (Jul 5, 2015)

Rosberg is shaving 2 seconds


----------



## Garfield (Jul 5, 2015)

Whoa Rosberg catching up fast as fuck.


----------



## Vault (Jul 5, 2015)

What the fuck  they lost the race again


----------



## Zaru (Jul 5, 2015)

Hamilton going in holy shit


----------



## Garfield (Jul 5, 2015)

Whoa what a gamble by Merc


----------



## Garfield (Jul 5, 2015)

Hamilton with a GOAT timing.


----------



## Vault (Jul 5, 2015)

Ok the pit looks inspired again


----------



## Zaru (Jul 5, 2015)

Looks like the right decision for Hamilton, everyone else got surprised by the rain


----------



## Vault (Jul 5, 2015)

Holy fuck 

Hamiltons team on fucking point today 

Vettel 3rd


----------



## Zaru (Jul 5, 2015)

Alonso in the points


----------



## Zaru (Jul 5, 2015)

Worst possible strategy for Kimi
Dude got fucked so hard


----------



## Garfield (Jul 5, 2015)

well good race, see y'all next time.


----------



## Vault (Jul 5, 2015)

Kimi is cursed I tell ya


----------



## Zaru (Jul 5, 2015)

Garfield said:


> well good race, see y'all next time.



That was probably the most interesting race of the season so don't expect too much


----------



## Vault (Jul 5, 2015)

Yeah this was the best race this season. So good


----------



## Vault (Jul 5, 2015)

Williams


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 5, 2015)

Williams should have sent in either Massa or Bottas on the same lap as Lewis and Vettel.  Shame would have like Williams on the podium with Mercs.


----------



## Vault (Jul 5, 2015)

Williams weren't competitive in the wets They would have been caught either way 

But if they let Bottas get past Massa early on. Would have been a different story


----------



## Zaru (Jul 5, 2015)

Williams on the podium would have been a nice boon for the british fans on the track

But alas


----------



## Garfield (Jul 5, 2015)

Zaru said:


> That was probably the most interesting race of the season so don't expect too much


Yeah, MotoGP was always more exciting for me, but I stopped watching it even before F1


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 5, 2015)

I will admit watching Susie wolff celebrating the williams over taking her husband's cars was funny.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 8, 2015)

Link removed
terrifying wheel spin in 5th gear


----------



## Ryuzaki (Jul 9, 2015)

I had no idea that there was a Formula 1 thread


----------



## Amanda (Jul 9, 2015)

How could there not be?

So who do you support? It better be Merc/Lewis/Sebastian or it's not your decade.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Jul 9, 2015)

I hardly ever post outside of the NBA section, so yeah. 

I'm big supporter of Vettel, ever since the destruction he laid forth in 2013, I thought he would remain at the top forever, but then shit happened.


----------



## Amanda (Jul 9, 2015)

Ryuzaki said:


> I'm big supporter of Vettel





Good man.

His time is far from over. He still has many years to come with Ferrari.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Jul 9, 2015)

Yeah, I think he's got a bright future ahead of him, I can't wait until he starts killing it again.


----------



## Amanda (Jul 9, 2015)

Much depends on how Ferrari manages the big changes that the series is about to go through in the future seasons. It helps that they have the budget and the knowhow (plus Allison) - even if they fail initially they will ultimately get back up.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Jul 9, 2015)

Yeah, at the very least this will push them (perhaps everyone) into a new realm of innovation. I absolutely love the KERS, probably one of the coolest things that's been invented.


----------



## Amanda (Jul 9, 2015)

Cool innovation is a great part of the charm of F1 for me. They should encourage that. And then make the logical step and finally let F1 update to the 2010s and enter the world of internet. Geez, Bernie.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 12, 2015)

Amanda said:


> Good man.
> 
> His time is far from over. He still has many years to come with Ferrari.



I guess it all depends if Ferrari though can deliver, if they can't it could end up being like how Alonso at Ferrari was always second fiddle to Vettel in Red bull.  If Mercs keep up their dominance that could be how Vettel will be to Hamilton/Rosberg.

Then again if Mercs start failing to perform and Ferrari start showing signs going to Schumacher era you can just see Hamilton jumping ship again.  Maybe even forcing Vettel out if Hamilton is more Marketable.


----------



## Amanda (Jul 12, 2015)

And if Ferrari wants Hamilton. They're committed to Vettel now, he has established his place in the team and is doing good work in all fields. Hamilton wouldn't even suit Ferrari's imago.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 18, 2015)

Hate to bring this bad news 



			
				bbc said:
			
		

> F1 driver Jules Bianchi dies from crash injuries
> 
> French Formula 1 driver Jules Bianchi has died nine months after suffering severe head injuries in a crash at the 2014 Japanese Grand Prix.
> 
> ...



http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/formula1/33578770

Very sad


----------



## Ryuzaki (Jul 18, 2015)

Oh wow, that's really sad. 

I thought they said his condition was stable, man I should have followed this more.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 18, 2015)

oh they turned jules off...well thats a harsh bit of reality
rip


----------



## Amanda (Jul 18, 2015)

It's indeed sad. But honestly,  there wasn't much hope for recovery. At least now his family can finally start the mourning process, and one day hopefully move on with their lives.


----------



## Vault (Jul 18, 2015)

RIP jules 

Sad day


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jul 18, 2015)

His situation looked really bad after that accident.

RIP Jules


----------



## Zaru (Jul 26, 2015)

Posting after the minute of on-track silence for Jules.

Let us hope he will be the last race-related casualty in F1.


----------



## Vault (Jul 26, 2015)

Yeah that shit was hard for me to see


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 26, 2015)

Vault said:


> Yeah that shit was hard for me to see



I fucking cried man.


And so agreeing with Zaru.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 26, 2015)

Ferrari


----------



## Vault (Jul 26, 2015)

Hamilton fucked up


----------



## Zaru (Jul 26, 2015)

Hamilton 

Holy shit this start


----------



## Vault (Jul 26, 2015)

These Mercs new clutches are garbage


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jul 26, 2015)

that was amazing 

did I hear wrong or is Lewis blaming Rosberg?


----------



## Zaru (Jul 26, 2015)

Bubyrd Ratcatcher said:


> that was amazing
> 
> did I hear wrong or is Lewis blaming Rosberg?



Yep

This race just might turn out interesting after all


----------



## Vault (Jul 26, 2015)

That replay again, the delay in power on those Mercedes


----------



## Vault (Jul 26, 2015)

Team orders


----------



## Vault (Jul 26, 2015)

Hamilton is so unlucky being behind a Williams car is a nightmare. It's fucking difficult to pass that car on a straight


----------



## Zaru (Jul 26, 2015)

Commentator just mentioned that Vettel has NEVER won this race, even while dominating for years


----------



## Zaru (Jul 26, 2015)

10 laps in and Vettel already has a full pitstop buffer to Hamilton, Jesus


----------



## Vault (Jul 26, 2015)

At least Hamilton can take solace in the fact that it's not Rosberg on pole


----------



## Vault (Jul 26, 2015)

That coming together


----------



## Zaru (Jul 26, 2015)

Now even Hamilton's stop was shit


----------



## Vault (Jul 26, 2015)

Mistake laden race by Lewis


----------



## Zaru (Jul 26, 2015)

Yeah this is not his sunday
Even if he manages to reach the podium, his face won't be sunshine and rainbows


----------



## Amanda (Jul 26, 2015)

Ferrari!  

Lewis what are you doing?


----------



## Vault (Jul 26, 2015)

Yeah Ricciardo lost the back on that turn


----------



## Zaru (Jul 26, 2015)

>Hamilton stuck behind Ricciardo for several laps
"Hey guys can I get some additional power"
>Suddenly drives past Ricciardo like he's lapping him

What the fuck are these engine settings?


----------



## Vault (Jul 26, 2015)

I swear if Hamilton catches up and overtakes Nico  Rosberg might be on suicide watch


----------



## Vault (Jul 26, 2015)

@Zaru 

I agree  this power unit is fucking broken


----------



## Zaru (Jul 26, 2015)

Apparently M tyres are significantly worse than S tyres in the current conditions, which will benefit Rosberg once the situation is switched... but Hamilton is in the same boat as the Ferraris I reckon, and Rosberg will be way behind by then.


----------



## Vault (Jul 26, 2015)

The 2nd stops are going to be crucial. 

Hamilton is flying though gap down to 8 seconds


----------



## Zaru (Jul 26, 2015)

Hamilton is tearing down the gap to Rosberg (on better tyres), but not to the Ferraris


----------



## Amanda (Jul 26, 2015)

Kimi is missing a piece of his front wing?


----------



## Zaru (Jul 26, 2015)

Amanda said:


> Kimi is missing a piece of his front wing?





"I must go, my people need me"


----------



## Zaru (Jul 26, 2015)

RIP     Kimi


----------



## Zaru (Jul 26, 2015)

Hulk is safe, and thank god no real safety car


----------



## Amanda (Jul 26, 2015)

Zaru said:


> "I must go, my people need me"




"Poochie died on the way to his home planet."


----------



## Zaru (Jul 26, 2015)

Goddammit

That safety car is going to melt down the immense gap to Mercedes


----------



## Vault (Jul 26, 2015)

This is about to be interesting


----------



## Amanda (Jul 26, 2015)

Yeah yeah and in the end Hamilton wins thanks for playing and fuck everything


----------



## Vault (Jul 26, 2015)

Kimi is gonna get smoked


----------



## Zaru (Jul 26, 2015)

Amanda said:


> Yeah yeah and in the end Hamilton wins thanks for playing and fuck everything





If you look closely, you can pinpoint the exact moment the race was possibly handed to Hamilton despite not deserving it


----------



## Amanda (Jul 26, 2015)

Thanks for nothing Ferrari 

I'm so utterly done with Kimi's eternal bad luck


----------



## Vault (Jul 26, 2015)

"It seems Ferrari have 99 problems but is Mercedes one of them." 

Oh Coulthard :rofl


----------



## Vault (Jul 26, 2015)

Hamilton is done :rofl


----------



## Amanda (Jul 26, 2015)

Why do I keep watching this crap series of pain and injustice


----------



## Zaru (Jul 26, 2015)

Okay I didn't want THAT much bad luck for Hamilton
Now even Bottas


----------



## Vault (Jul 26, 2015)

Lewis needs to forget this Sunday. Wow what a fucking nightmare


----------



## Amanda (Jul 26, 2015)

Are they all going to die on us? 

Inb4 Alonso 3rd because everyone else DNFs


----------



## Vault (Jul 26, 2015)

Kimi  man fuck this shit


----------



## Zaru (Jul 26, 2015)

Now what I wish for is Vettel and Rosberg having a duel with Vettel winning


----------



## Zaru (Jul 26, 2015)

Hamilton getting a used yellow tyre


----------



## Vault (Jul 26, 2015)

Now fuckimg Hamilton might get a 5 second penalty for crashing into Daniel wow this is a horrid Sunday for him.


----------



## Amanda (Jul 26, 2015)

Yes one must remember the positive, Vettel and Rosberg are to share the podium 

But will Kimi's Via Dolorosa ever end


----------



## Zaru (Jul 26, 2015)

That penalty holy shit


----------



## Amanda (Jul 26, 2015)

To spare himself from further trauma Lewis could just call it a day


----------



## Vault (Jul 26, 2015)

Drive through fucking hell that's harsh thought it would be 5 s


----------



## Zaru (Jul 26, 2015)

Ricciardo gonna win this


----------



## Vault (Jul 26, 2015)

Rosberg is going to be ahead of Hamilton On points


----------



## Amanda (Jul 26, 2015)

And Kimi's car is still kaput


----------



## Vault (Jul 26, 2015)

Ricciardo come on


----------



## Amanda (Jul 26, 2015)

Am I the only one who doesn't like Ricciardo?

Ok then.


----------



## Vault (Jul 26, 2015)

Why would you hate Ricciardo? He is incredibly likeable


----------



## Amanda (Jul 26, 2015)

Vault said:


> Why would you hate Ricciardo? He is incredibly likeable




I don't hate him, but that smiley personality hits none of my buttons, so he's just a threat to my faves.


In other news, McLaren is doing a decent race.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 26, 2015)

Riccy may be deciding if Rosberg goes home from this as championship leader or just very close to Hamilton


----------



## Vault (Jul 26, 2015)

That's why I like him all his interview he seems like a genuinely nice guy who likes to have fun. Seems like a normal down to earth bloke 

Yeah Button is doing well I'm actually quite happy for them


----------



## Zaru (Jul 26, 2015)

Considering the positions of Red Bull and McLaren, Hungary yet again delivers chances for teams with lower engine power


----------



## Amanda (Jul 26, 2015)

Kvyat is so close but so far. I'd want to hear the interview pa-Russkii.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 26, 2015)

OH MY FUCKING GOD


----------



## Vault (Jul 26, 2015)

Rosberg


----------



## Zaru (Jul 26, 2015)

Ricciardo is gonna be archenemy #1 of Mercedes starting today


----------



## Amanda (Jul 26, 2015)

But seriously tho I need to hear Doitsu Uber Alles today, otherwise I'm just going to pretend nothing of this ever happened.

Edit: ... ..... .  No.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 26, 2015)

Amanda said:


> Kvyat is so close but so far. I'd want to hear the interview pa-Russkii.


Well about that....


----------



## Amanda (Jul 26, 2015)

Zaru said:


> Well about that....




This race is getting surreal


----------



## Zaru (Jul 26, 2015)

Zaru said:


> Well about that....



10 sec penalty... what the fuck


----------



## Vault (Jul 26, 2015)

F1 is washed up they said  it's awful now they said


----------



## Amanda (Jul 26, 2015)

Vault said:


> F1 is washed up they said  it's awful now they said



Accidents and collisions brighten up any race

Just no more Bianchis,  please


----------



## Zaru (Jul 26, 2015)

Vettel and Daniil are gonna smile like crazy after this race


----------



## Zaru (Jul 26, 2015)

Vettel winning his first time in Hungary, first for Ferrari since a decade, and now getting 41 wins to draw equal to Senna


----------



## Amanda (Jul 26, 2015)

Seb has been happily safe from the drama behind him

I'll still be butthurt about Rosberg and Kimi


----------



## Saishin (Jul 26, 2015)

FERRARIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amanda (Jul 26, 2015)

I'd want to be happy for Sebastian but I can't 

This race will be deleted from my memory


----------



## Zaru (Jul 26, 2015)

Kvyat is now the second youngest driver to end up on the podium... youngest was Vettel


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jul 26, 2015)

oh my god Rosberg  

he should explain why he didn't use the Soft, and went with a second set of Mediums tho


----------



## Vault (Jul 26, 2015)

Because Rosberg is too conservative. He would have won if we went for the softs


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 26, 2015)

Eh.
Bit of a unfitting champaigne shower.But I guess that's a matter of debate.
Looks like Kvyat had no intention but got sucked into it by Vettel.
Felt a bit awkward from all 3.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 26, 2015)

Kvyat needs to work on his tv personality a bit


----------



## Vault (Jul 26, 2015)

I'm waiting for Rosberg and Hamilton interviews


----------



## Vault (Jul 26, 2015)

Hamilton pretty much confirming what we all knew  he choked


----------



## Saishin (Jul 26, 2015)

Finally the two Redbulls on the podium 



Amanda said:


> I'd want to be happy for Sebastian but I can't
> 
> This race will be deleted from my memory


Because of Raikkonen?


----------



## Vault (Jul 26, 2015)

Saubers on the podium lol what


----------



## Saishin (Jul 26, 2015)

^ I know  I corrected my mistake 

hehehe,oh Alonso if only you were remained at Ferrari


----------



## Amanda (Jul 26, 2015)

Saishin said:


> Because of Raikkonen?




I had already first created hopes of Ferrari 1-2 and then for Rosberg catching up Hamilton. Mere Vettel win can't save this.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 26, 2015)

Eh the first corner incident with Lewis/Ric  and Maldo/whoever shouldn't have been penalties IMO.  Sometimes people hit, move on and let them race.  Let them somewhat skim each other.  Unless a driver is deliberately taking out someone else it seems like they are just trying to scare people from overtaking or defending.

Also let's have a rule where everyone needs to talk English on the radio so everyone can understand.  Sorry Ferrari you're not special you're just another team like everyone else.


----------



## Vault (Jul 27, 2015)

But Hamilton caused the crash with Ricciardo though since he locked up


----------



## Kolby (Aug 3, 2015)

> hehehe,oh Alonso if only you were remained at Ferrari


He would still not win the WDC. That's the point of changing to McLaren. Unless Ferrari managed to keep it together and win WDC, until then Alonso is going to be correct regarding his move to McLaren


----------



## Amanda (Aug 3, 2015)

Kolby said:


> He would still not win the WDC. That's the point of changing to McLaren. Unless Ferrari managed to keep it together and win WDC, until then Alonso is going to be correct regarding his move to McLaren




If you can't be the champion, it's irrelevant whether you still take part in the competition for it and manage to score GP victories in a car that is a pleasure to drive, in great company and good spirits - or compete for getting even one point in a depressingly underperforming car? Sure, keep telling yourself that Lonso.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 3, 2015)

Alonso doesn't care about just winning races. He cares about getting another title, of which several have eluded him by only a few points. His time is running out and he knows it. Meanwhile Vettel easily has another decade to catch up to Schumacher, or at the very least, reach the number two spot behind him.


----------



## Vault (Aug 3, 2015)

Why did I hate Vettel at Red Bul but absolutely adore him at Ferrari?


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 3, 2015)

Vault said:


> But Hamilton caused the crash with Ricciardo though since he locked up



*Shrug* Not denying that

Just saying that there is a reason late 80s/early 90s is considered peak F1.  One of them being, silly little collisions like that would have not have given a silly "10s stop go" or "drive through." penalties.  Especially since Hamilton got the worst of it anyway.  These punishments are one of the reasons overtaking is now just "when can I hit the DRS button." not "let's also try to outbreak on a corner, using driver skill."


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 3, 2015)

Amanda said:


> If you can't be the champion, it's irrelevant whether you still take part in the competition for it and manage to score GP victories in a car that is a pleasure to drive, in great company and good spirits - or compete for getting even one point in a depressingly underperforming car? Sure, keep telling yourself that Lonso.


well he could have stuck with the "next year the car will be faster" ferrari project for a 5th(?) year or tried a new project at macca, who he knows will throw money at it in tandem with honda
would take my chances if i were alonso



Vault said:


> Why did I hate Vettel at Red Bul but absolutely adore him at Ferrari?


cause he's not winning every time and showing off dat finger as much
also there's something to be said about driver fanbases getting distorted when said driver is in a dominant car, the neutrals dont like cause it appears unskilled and will instead opt to cheer on the driver in the weaker car
although i dont know if you're a neutral in this instance


----------



## Vault (Aug 3, 2015)

He just seems so likeable right now. The interviews everything just sounds like a completely chill guy you would want to go to the pub with


----------



## Zaru (Aug 7, 2015)

The fuck


----------



## Amanda (Aug 8, 2015)

No one is safe.... You think his job is dangerous and then he's gassed while sleeping in his own bed.


----------



## Kolby (Aug 18, 2015)

F1 is back this weekend and I haven't watch the replay of the Hungarian GP.

:\ #44 ftw



> Alonso doesn't care about just winning races. He cares about getting another title, of which several have eluded him by only a few points. His time is running out and he knows it. Meanwhile Vettel easily has another decade to catch up to Schumacher, or at the very least, reach the number two spot behind him.


This guy has it.

Also here's to Alonso getting more points(or even podium!)


----------



## Amanda (Aug 18, 2015)

Tbh I dont believe Alonso will ever win the title again... And he knows it,  too.

But yay for F1 coming back!


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Aug 19, 2015)

Kimi renewed with Ferrari for 2016


----------



## Amanda (Aug 19, 2015)

KIMIIIII 

Dream Team lives on one year more

All is well on planet F1 again


----------



## Zaru (Aug 19, 2015)

He's not shining very brightly next to Vettel and his bad luck is almost getting legendary. Not sure how another season is going to be a happier affair for him and the team.


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 19, 2015)

Bubyrd Ratcatcher said:


> Kimi renewed with Ferrari for 2016



rari can't be serious, he's been spinning the pu's since they landed


----------



## Amanda (Aug 19, 2015)

Zaru said:


> He's not shining very brightly next to Vettel and his bad luck is almost getting legendary. Not sure how another season is going to be a happier affair for him and the team.





aiyanah said:


> rari can't be serious, he's been spinning the pu's since they landed




They didn't renew his contract to have someone shine brightly next to Vettel, they renewed it to keep the team's good, balanced spirit going on for the next year too. Or that's what Arrivabene said about it. No major personnel changes now. Of course they expect Kimi to perform ok at least for a second driver. 

(Plus Vettel and Allison have been campaigning for Kimi, it probably counted too.)


----------



## VoDe (Aug 19, 2015)

Amanda said:


> They didn't renew his contract to have someone shine brightly next to Vettel, they renewed it to keep the team's good, balanced spirit going on for the next year too. Or that's what Arrivabene said about it. No major personnel changes now. Of course they expect Kimi to perform ok at least for a second driver.
> 
> (Plus Vettel and Allison have been campaigning for Kimi, it probably counted too.)



Also by far the most popular driver amongst the fans...


----------



## Zaru (Aug 19, 2015)

Now that I think about it, a bunch of big name drivers that started during my active F1 fandom phase of the early 00s are probably going to retire in the next few years. Alonso, Button, R?ikk?nen, Massa... well, all champions aside from Massa who missed it by a point.

Man, I really wonder if Massa has accepted that. Number 2 driver for so long, and his ONE real chance at a championship title was lost by a single point. He'll never get there again.


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 19, 2015)

webber didn't win a title
i really thought he would when he debuted for minardi and grabbed a point when 6th place was the last scoring position
more so with his pace in the jaguar in later years
and then vettel wrecked that dream, oh well
at least the next gen has some fast drivers and an impressive 17yo rookie



Amanda said:


> They didn't renew his contract to have someone shine brightly next to Vettel, they renewed it to keep the team's good, balanced spirit going on for the next year too. Or that's what Arrivabene said about it. No major personnel changes now. Of course they expect Kimi to perform ok at least for a second driver.
> 
> (Plus Vettel and Allison have been campaigning for Kimi, it probably counted too.)



thats so poor
get bottas in there, learn him da rari ways


----------



## Amanda (Aug 20, 2015)

Yeah, all the old names leave... It's sad Massa never got that championship, but you can't say he wasn't allowed to try. 2007-2009 Ferrari had equal status, and 2008 you could say he was the main. In 2009 too, until the accident forced him out.

Yet on some level I feel worse for Button. Ok, he got his championship. But the way he had ended his career has been less dignified. Struggling in that Macca from year to year. 




VoDe said:


> Also by far the most popular driver amongst the fans...



That too, tho Ferrari has enough self confidence to make even unpopular choices.



aiyanah said:


> thats so poor
> get bottas in there, learn him da rari ways




And now if you look to your left you see a little shit who wanted Kimi R?ikk?nen out of F1. Get your jar of tears, it's disappointed.

(Actually I'm having flashbacks to Massa. They kept him when he underperformed because he was nakama. Funny how things change... Now the Prodigal Son is in that place.)


----------



## Zaru (Aug 20, 2015)

Button doesn't really have that "champion feel". Anyone remembering the 2009 season can tell how much of that was the unusual advantage of Brawn GP, which completely vaporized mid-season and left him as an upper mid field contender that somehow still won the championship.
He only has one second and one third place to his name otherwise, and was far off from winning a title in both cases.


----------



## Kolby (Aug 21, 2015)

Luck or not, a champion is a champion and even if you do get a good car you still have to push yourself to stay on top of the other drivers and fend off the pressure(in this case from seb) and he held it off in the end. 

Also it seems like Felipe Massa lost the 08 early on where he made the mistakes he made


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 21, 2015)

ross made a huge profit from that year as brawn gp
bought the team for 1 pound from honda and it won the drivers and constructors title
realistically the only driver button had to beat was rubens and he did 
well earned championship considering how much loyalty button showed to honda while they fell down the grid after taking over bar for their own operations


----------



## Kolby (Aug 21, 2015)

> ross made a huge profit from that year as brawn gp
> bought the team for 1 pound from honda and it won the drivers and constructors title


That is the kinda stuff that makes Ross Brawn a legend in F1. So much win


----------



## Zaru (Aug 21, 2015)

Brawn and Newey basically divided the championships since the early 90s between themselves. The importance of those two men cannot be understated.

I wonder how much of Mercedes' 2014 domination was the influence of Brawn, who had left at that point.


----------



## Amanda (Aug 21, 2015)

Rosberg don't give me heartattacks like that, I want you to see your firstborn.

Red Bull better not eat away points from Rosberg or Vettel


----------



## Ryuzaki (Aug 21, 2015)

That was absolutely the most intense thing I've seen, just saw the race (I have been almost 2 races behind since I got caught up with work at the hospital).


----------



## Zaru (Aug 21, 2015)

What race? Hungary?


----------



## Ryuzaki (Aug 21, 2015)

The scary blowout incident was in Belgium


----------



## Zaru (Aug 21, 2015)

Amanda said:


> Rosberg don't give me heartattacks like that, I want you to see your firstborn.
> 
> Red Bull better not eat away points from Rosberg or Vettel



Sadly, a strong third contender just means less points for Vettel and thus no threat to Mercedes (and thus WAY less tension in the championship)


----------



## Ryuzaki (Aug 21, 2015)

Here's the blowout, he was coming super fast and I was waiting for the part where the car would do a tumble roll, thankfully it didn't.

[YOUTUBE]y32WDHo96cw[/YOUTUBE]

I don't think Vettel can make up the difference anymore, he's too far behind, he'd literally have to place 1st and have everyone else just shit the bed for the next five races straight.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 21, 2015)

I know I shouldn't hope for something that dangerous, but I want to see something on the level of that huge Spa crash involving 14 cars in the late 90s again.


----------



## Kolby (Aug 21, 2015)

^Why on Earth would you want that to happen? Now SPA 97', that's a race you should be looking forward to


----------



## Ryuzaki (Aug 21, 2015)

^ As long as Vettel and Rosberg are not involved


----------



## Amanda (Aug 21, 2015)

Vettel probably won't make it, but him even getting close would rise the entertainment value. But then again, every point Seb gets is away from Nico, and he has actual realistic chances... I don't know what to want...

@ Zaru 

Don't we all want to see crashes... It's all fun and games as long as no one loses an eye.

Tho I have to admit I'm such a sissy I usually keep my eyes closed during the first corner.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 21, 2015)

Hard to imagine that Rosberg, after this race in 2014, was leading the championship by 29 points and somehow ended up losing it by 67 points in the end


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 21, 2015)

Ryuzaki said:


> Here's the blowout, he was coming super fast and I was waiting for the part where the car would do a tumble roll, thankfully it didn't.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]y32WDHo96cw[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I don't think Vettel can make up the difference anymore, he's too far behind, he'd literally have to place 1st and have everyone else just shit the bed for the next five races straight.



hahaha i wish f1 cars could roll in high speed incidents that occur solo
i wish 
anyway these cars dont roll, too much downforce from the diffuser and there are no gravel traps for a part of the car to dig into
might watch tomorrows fp to see if tyre delaminations are a theme for this weekend tho

expecting a hamilton or vettel win
expecting max to do something rash into the first turn cause its a pretty unique first turn on teh calendar, same for singapore when it comes

hamilton for the title, he would have underachieved massively this season if he doesn't win the title imo


----------



## Ryuzaki (Aug 21, 2015)

aiyanah said:


> hahaha i wish f1 cars could roll in high speed incidents that occur solo
> i wish
> anyway these cars dont roll, too much downforce from the diffuser and there are no gravel traps for a part of the car to dig into
> might watch tomorrows fp to see if tyre delaminations are a theme for this weekend tho
> ...


Yeah, I thought he might just from the bump onto the grass was coming.

But yeah, I'm hoping Vettel closes the deal though, I don't know if we'll ever see Prime Vettel (2013) ever kind of domination again.


----------



## Kolby (Aug 22, 2015)

> I don't know if we'll ever see Prime Vettel (2013) ever kind of domination again.



Let me rephrase that 



> I don't want to see Prime Vettel (2013) ever kind of domination again.



Better.


----------



## Amanda (Aug 22, 2015)

That grammar hurts my soul  

But yes, no domination like that again, please. _Please._


----------



## Zaru (Aug 22, 2015)

I wonder if Vettel has Schumacher's patience. Schumacher spent 4 years in Ferraris chasing titles against superior cars before that absurd streak of 5 in a row started. I have no doubt that he's dreaming of that kind of reward.


----------



## Amanda (Aug 22, 2015)

You need to have precisely that kind of patience to achieve legendary greatness. If you jump from team to team to have the car that was great last season is great all you get is CV full of visits to teams that were going through transitory periods.

(And no, don't bring up Alonso at Ferrari, he was part of what was wrong with Ferrari then. The current success is due to the personnel changes.)


----------



## Vault (Aug 22, 2015)

Alonso got too impatient because he felt his time was winding down.


----------



## Kolby (Aug 22, 2015)

> And no, don't bring up Alonso at Ferrari, he was part of what was wrong with Ferrari then.


Lost because of pit strategy in 2010 and came close to winning it in 2012 if not because of a certain rookie driver crashing to him in Spa. I can't see what people want from him more


----------



## Zaru (Aug 22, 2015)

Alonso at Ferrari, personality and 2014 aside, didn't do terribly though. Won his first Ferrari race, finished 2nd in the championship three times, and lost two championships to Vettel by only 7 points. Vettel is doing pretty similar to Alonso in his first Ferrari season at this point. I won't really judge until 2-3 more years have passed.


----------



## Amanda (Aug 22, 2015)

Kolby said:


> Lost because of pit strategy in 2010 and came close to winning it in 2012 if not because of a certain rookie driver crashing to him in Spa. I can't see what people want from him more




I'm not speaking of his performance on the track. That has always been top notch. I'm speaking of what happened within the team.

And yes, his success there wasn't such Via Dolorosa as memory (or lack of it) might say.

Anyway, the point was that even though patience doesn't always reward you, impatience rewards you even less. I have no doubt Vettel is committed to Ferrari even if it takes some seasons to get the championship again. He can afford it too, age wise, and he's a confessing Ferrari (and Schumi) fan. He won't go anywhere.


----------



## Amanda (Aug 22, 2015)

In the current day, McLaren has gotten 105 drops on the starting grid as punishment for engine changes. Obviously,  you can't drop them that low, so the rest will be suffered as time penalty.

These rule...

Oh, and Kimi might get a penalty for causing a dangerous situation,  but at least that makes sense.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 22, 2015)

Kimi  The bad luck continues


----------



## Amanda (Aug 22, 2015)

And BOOM there goes Kimi's car. But fear not, after this race too the statistics will clearly tell you he sucks.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 22, 2015)

Ferrari 2015 in a nutshell


----------



## Amanda (Aug 22, 2015)

Zaru said:


> Ferrari 2015 in a nutshell




It's a good thing Vettel has my love, otherwise this would be too bitter to watch.

Now I hope for lots of rain to mix up the race.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 22, 2015)

Spa is getting rain on ... monday. Don't expect it tomorrow


----------



## Amanda (Aug 22, 2015)

Oh well then. Time for some impressive take overs.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 22, 2015)

The Q2 laps were so close... at least from p3 onwards


----------



## Kolby (Aug 22, 2015)

I knew it, Merc is above the rest. Bye bye everyone


----------



## Zaru (Aug 22, 2015)

Sad display from Ferrari. Wondering if Perez and Grosjean can pull something.


----------



## Amanda (Aug 22, 2015)

What happened to Vettel and Ricciardo? 

Anyway, cheers for Bottas I guess.

Hmm..

I thought Grosjean would get 5 places drop penalty?


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 22, 2015)

Kolby said:


> Let me rephrase that
> 
> 
> 
> Better.


perspective
its funny that current merc domination is way beyond that of rbr's with the vettel newey axis
not even rari with schumi can match this domination cause they had clear competition each year in the shape of mclaren, then BAR briefly, and then renault who overtook them soundly and dragged teh other michellin runners along
fewer tokens next year for teams to use on engine development, renault lagging behind on power, honda are simply behind, the engine formula is probably unattractive to most manufacturers who would theoretically do really well in it like audi or porsche
mercs advantage looks locked in until the next engine regs roll out, aero has been limited thanks to newey's genius
merc are on top until those new regs roll out for 2017 as far as i see it



Amanda said:


> Anyway, the point was that even though patience doesn't always reward you, impatience rewards you even less. I have no doubt Vettel is committed to Ferrari even if it takes some seasons to get the championship again. He can afford it too, age wise, and he's a confessing Ferrari (and Schumi) fan. He won't go anywhere.


regs changed too often and too drastically to make staying with one team the clear better way to go
perhaps towards the end of the v8 cycle once the engines had been homologated then it was a good idea to stick by one team, which is mostly what every driver with a chance at a title did to my knowledge
kimi was not rewarded for staying at mclaren towards the end of the v10 era and into the start of the v8 era so really it goes either way as far as i see
button was rewarded for staying with honda/BAR -> brawn
neither ralf nor montoya got rewarded for sticking by williams bmw, and they looked really fucking good with bmw factory backing


----------



## Vault (Aug 22, 2015)

The Williams will smoke the Mercedes on that start


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 22, 2015)

oh yeah those new clutch regs are in this weekend, start should be interesting if only to see how much, if anything, this reg changes things off the start line


----------



## Vault (Aug 22, 2015)

Zaru said:


> Spa is getting rain on ... monday. Don't expect it tomorrow



Really? Well that's disappointing


----------



## Zaru (Aug 22, 2015)

Vault said:


> The Williams will smoke the Mercedes on that start



And then get overtaken within the first lap


----------



## Zaru (Aug 22, 2015)

Also, I know how the race is gonna go tomorrow

>Maldonado starts in front of Vettel
>Takes out the entire field from p1 to p8 in the first corner
>Vettel passes, laughing, and wins comfortably


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 22, 2015)

Kolby said:


> Lost because of pit strategy in 2010 and came close to winning it in 2012 if not because of a certain rookie driver crashing to him in Spa. I can't see what people want from him more



I can go through the two seasons and find a bad pitstop or crash that could have cost Vettel in those years.

Well, in 2010 he could have passed that car instead proving he is shit at over taking.  2012 he could have been more consistent in other races.


----------



## Amanda (Aug 22, 2015)

Zaru said:


> Also, I know how the race is gonna go tomorrow
> 
> >Maldonado starts in front of Vettel
> >Takes out the entire field from p1 to p8 in the first corner
> >Vettel passes, laughing, and wins comfortably




I'm ok with this scenario


----------



## Zaru (Aug 22, 2015)

I'm going through some recent f1 history at the moment, and holy shit.

2008 had quite the season finish. Literally decided in the last turn of the last lap. Can't imagine how Massa and all those local Brazilians felt when Glock shat himself and gave Hamilton the championship over a winning Brazilian driver.


----------



## Amanda (Aug 22, 2015)

That was so heartbreaking....


----------



## Vault (Aug 22, 2015)

I remember that race I was almost heartbroken but Glock shat the bed colossally


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 22, 2015)

i was ecstatic
good title grab for lewis


----------



## Ryuzaki (Aug 22, 2015)

Zaru said:


> I'm going through some recent f1 history at the moment, and holy shit.
> 
> 2008 had quite the season finish. Literally decided in the last turn of the last lap. Can't imagine how Massa and all those local Brazilians felt when Glock shat himself and gave Hamilton the championship over a winning Brazilian driver.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Aug 22, 2015)

> Kolby said:
> 
> 
> > Let me rephrase that
> ...



Yeah there was a good deal more to that sentence than just that, apparently my autocorrect/iphone didn't seem happy with that result.

Also, the domination was real, I had never been so happy watching Formula 1, sometimes we would have bets between my friends about which lap Vettel would just break-away for good.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 22, 2015)

Zaru said:


> I'm going through some recent f1 history at the moment, and holy shit.
> 
> 2008 had quite the season finish. Literally decided in the last turn of the last lap. Can't imagine how Massa and all those local Brazilians felt when Glock shat himself and gave Hamilton the championship over a winning Brazilian driver.


----------



## Kolby (Aug 22, 2015)

> I can go through the two seasons and find a bad pitstop or crash that could have cost Vettel in those years.
> 
> Well, in 2010 he could have passed that car instead proving he is shit at over taking. 2012 he could have been *more *consistent in other races.


Well Ferrari dropped the ball in 2012 after summer, I don't see how Fernando can be 'more' consistent when he keeps placing in those podiums and get the car where it shouldn't be. He did a Schumy 97' right there and then with definitely NOT the best car, best reliability but NOT the best car. McLaren and RBR were faster and if I dare say even the Lotuses were faster.  If you look at Felipe Massa's qualifying positions and finishing positions it's way off the charts. Also if he was that 'bad' in overtaking, 2012 proves other wise



> Also, the domination was real, I had never been so happy watching Formula 1, sometimes we would have bets between my friends about which lap Vettel would just break-away for good.


It's the opposite here. I'm like, "OH come on, AGAIN!?"


----------



## Zaru (Aug 23, 2015)

Nico's wife seems to be overdue, she might literally give birth during the race. Not a big fan of him but it'd be nice if he can win this at the same time. 
Wouldn't bet on it though


----------



## Kolby (Aug 23, 2015)

Come on McLaren, who cares if you have 105 grid penalties #WeStillBelieveInMcLaren

Also #44 for the win


----------



## Zaru (Aug 23, 2015)

Formation laps and starts are a bit more complicated for drivers now. I expect this start to be... interesting


----------



## Kolby (Aug 23, 2015)

> Formation laps and starts are a bit more complicated for drivers now. I expect this start to be... interesting


OHh I forgot about that, how would they start?


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 23, 2015)

"Let's see if Maldonado can understand the new procedure" 

Rosberg said he just wants to get the fuck outta there today.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 23, 2015)

Kolby said:


> OHh I forgot about that, how would they start?



The drivers need to find the right point for the clutch now (it changes with temperature etc., a lot more complicated than one would think), which they'd previously find out by asking their engineers. No communication with the engineers in the beginning is allowed now, I think.


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 23, 2015)

The fuck?

"Take the start"
/Already out.

That's gonna bring an investigation to let H?lkenberg start.


Sainz having issues as well?
Two already.

EDIT:
Make that 3.
Of course it's Maldonado.


----------



## Vault (Aug 23, 2015)

Rosberg  he got fucking swallowed on that start


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 23, 2015)

I'm guessing his mind is somewhere else today.


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 23, 2015)

Someones gonna get fired by Williams.


----------



## Vault (Aug 23, 2015)

Ricciardo


----------



## Zaru (Aug 23, 2015)

Inb4 Lotus gets a podium and then has the car impounded due to debts


----------



## Zaru (Aug 23, 2015)

Ferrari wanted to do a 1-stop with Vettel, but that clearly didn't work out 

Funny how Rosberg had the faster pace but botched it at the start


----------



## Amanda (Aug 23, 2015)

Forza Ferrari... Nicely screwed up by Williams as well.


----------



## Amanda (Aug 23, 2015)

Even Merc knows it


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 23, 2015)

Sheesh, Lauda is going ham on Vettel who put all blame on Pirelli for "screwing him over" seeing himself as a victim.

He even called him unfair and unjust.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 23, 2015)

Well, season's over, that tyre just took out any chance of tension in the championship


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 23, 2015)

I know.There's a major discussion on RTL about it.

Lauda said Vettel is making unjust accusations towards Pirelli, while commentators were intterupting the program to defend him.

That tyre was supposed to last 40 laps, so the discussion is if the tyre was shit or if Vettel somehow damaged it during the race.

According to Lauda, Pirelli are gonna carry out an investigation of all tyres to check them.


EDIT:
Multiple drivers are getting involved in this now......


----------



## Amanda (Aug 23, 2015)

Golden Witch said:


> Sheesh, Lauda is going ham on Vettel who put all blame on Pirelli for "screwing him over" seeing himself as a victim.
> 
> He even called him unfair and unjust.




Yeah someone is unfair and unjust, but it's not Seb.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 23, 2015)

The internet can be so fast sometimes


----------



## Amanda (Aug 23, 2015)

#thankspirelli

Now what are the chances that Nico might yet bother Lewis?

Right. 

See ya next season, folks!


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 23, 2015)

Anyone blaming Pirelli should realise that Pirelli told the teams that the tires could not handle a one stop strat that issue is Vettel/Ferrari fault.  If your tire supplier tells you "This can't handle one stop." you go for two, quite simple.

Had to laugh at EJ though saying that the Lotus were using Renault engine when this season they're using Mercs.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 23, 2015)

8 different teams in the top 10, 5-8 were like 2 seconds apart.

Things would be a lot more interesting without Mercedomination, but we're stuck with that until 2017 at the least


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 23, 2015)

Paul Hembery - Pirelli Director:


> We told Vettel the same thing as the other drivers, to go for a 2-3 stop strategy.This is the result when someone is driving a little overambitious, so this isn't a matter of discussion about us.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 23, 2015)

I'd put this on Ferrari more than Vettel and Pirelli. Vettel even asked if he could get a second stop, they told him to drive through.


----------



## Amanda (Aug 23, 2015)

I feel better about it if it's a Ferrari error and not Pirelli error. Then your fate was at least in your own hands.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Aug 23, 2015)

I feel as if everything they do is solely to limit Vettel, it must be a conspiracy


----------



## Vault (Aug 23, 2015)

This is some bullshit. Vettel asked to pit they told him he could hang on. Smfh


----------



## Amanda (Aug 23, 2015)

It's lucky the tyre blew apart when it did - he could have died otherwise. 



Ryuzaki said:


> I feel as if everything they do is solely to limit Vettel, it must be a conspiracy




"They" being whom?


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 23, 2015)

Amanda said:


> "They" being whom?



The Ferrari crew that are secretly being paid by Alonso


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 23, 2015)

i missed the race, that aside there cant really be a conspiracy around pirelli
tyres fail all the time


----------



## Kolby (Aug 23, 2015)

Ryuzaki said:


> I feel as if everything they do is solely to limit Vettel, it must be a conspiracy


THE IRONY in this statement when people were absolutely angered when RBR favored Mark or when his front wing got changed. Funny how times have changed :X.

Also the win in Hungary for Seb is because the mishaps that occurred within the Mercedes team, Mercedes has already ran away with the title.

I too didn't watch the race as a whole(only first laps), you did well R8main


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 23, 2015)

aiyanah said:


> i missed the race, that aside there cant really be a conspiracy around pirelli
> tyres fail all the time



There isn't a conspiracy.  Pirelli have been told to make their tires shit.  They could have their super softs run to the end if they wanted to but the FIA has essentially told them to make their tires run the shortest they can to force teams to pit. 

 Which I really hate.  The best rule for pits and tires is.  Bring out the best tires.  Let teams take ALL compounds, use what ever they like and have them pit when they like without forced "you must use more than one compound.".



			
				Kolby said:
			
		

> Also the win in Hungary for Seb is because the mishaps that occurred within the Mercedes team, Mercedes has already ran away with the title.



Pretty much all the non merc wins in past 2 seasons are pretty much due to Merc divers/mechanical issues being shit at some point.  Just this season the mechanical issues seem mostly solved.


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 23, 2015)

teams would not make pitstops without the tyre rules and high degradation tyres 
before there was refuelling to force pitstops and it was just about mandatory that you would have to run a 2/3 stop race or get left behind trying to run the race on one tank of fuel
that aside, a tyre failure should never turn into a conspiracy, poor reaction from vettel considering nico had the same failure on friday


----------



## Amanda (Aug 24, 2015)

Nemesis said:


> The Ferrari crew that are secretly being paid by Alonso




Oh, those shady guys that keep vandalizing Kimi's car? Mon Dieu, now they got Seb too!

Silly season has been pretty boring this year and ended shortly,  so why not, let's go for conspiracy instead.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 24, 2015)

aiyanah said:


> teams would not make pitstops without the tyre rules and high degradation tyres
> before there was refuelling to force pitstops and it was just about mandatory that you would have to run a 2/3 stop race or get left behind trying to run the race on one tank of fuel
> that aside, a tyre failure should never turn into a conspiracy, poor reaction from vettel considering nico had the same failure on friday



That's the point though, teams should have the option of not making it or just making it if there is a need. There shouldn't be forced pitstops at all.


----------



## Amanda (Aug 24, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]V9GtxYrMQcI[/YOUTUBE]

Needed some cheering up....


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 24, 2015)

the racing suffers too much without the pitstops apparently
its alright, wait for the regulation changes that will bring back refueling


----------



## Amanda (Aug 24, 2015)

Refueling pit stops were nice, even if they apparently don't want them back (?)

But I agree with Nemesis,  the teams should be free to make their own strategies.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 25, 2015)

Seriously the Senna/Mansell/Prost era which simply is the best Era of motor racing didn't have refueling or force pit stops and every part of F1 back then was simply better. (Outside of safety.)


----------



## Amanda (Aug 25, 2015)

Was it because driving was more manual (I really don't know which word to use), and because overtaking was easier (but again, you had to achieve it through driving skill, not electronic systems.)


----------



## Zaru (Aug 25, 2015)

Nemesis said:


> Seriously the Senna/Mansell/Prost era which simply is the best Era of motor racing didn't have refueling or force pit stops and every part of F1 back then was simply better. (Outside of safety.)



My best F1 knowledge only extends to 1996, so not long after those three either retired or died. So I can't really compare it.

My personal golden time was the late 90s/early 00s, the look and sound of the cars  just feels right.

I don't get all the hate for DRS btw. If two drivers are about equal on the track, a DRS overtake would just be undone in the next lap.


----------



## Kolby (Aug 25, 2015)

> I don't get all the hate for DRS btw. If two drivers are about equal on the track, a DRS overtake would just be undone in the next lap.


Because it gives you artificial overtaking like nitrous/boost and before the drivers had to get the correct run off a corner in order to get the slip stream from the car in front and overtake.

Well the best 'era' for me is pretty subjective, even now it can be considered one of the best eras because of the number of F1 champions on the Grid like in the 80s. Before you had, Nelson Piquet, Alain Prost, Ayrton Senna, Nigel Mansell, Keke Rosberg, Niki Lauda and etc. Now you have JB, Alonso, Seb, LH and Kimi


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 29, 2015)

Zaru said:


> I don't get all the hate for DRS btw. If two drivers are about equal on the track, a DRS overtake would just be undone in the next lap.



Because of the artificialness of it.  Overtaking should be part of the skill.  Take Vettel's first championship.  He won it on the last race, mostly because Alonso was awful at over taking. Next season comes DRS and now he can over take like it was a breeze.

Being able to over take should be a major skill in racing.  NOT clicking a button to get extra speed.  But timing the position, the breaking, everything to get around the corner before the next guy.  Not only that it basically makes it even more impossible to defend the line since the driver over taking will just change lane and get past anyway before the straight is finished.

True over taking now is rare, the only ones that seem to do it these days are Ricciardo and Verstappen.  Everyone else just waits for the DRS line because they know it has the biggest reward with reduce risk.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 29, 2015)

But true overtaking was often rare before that. Watching an almost 2 hour long procession of cars is why DRS was introduced in the first place, especially in narrow tracks.
We went from 137 overtakes in 2008 to 1306 in 2011. 

Not saying it's perfect, but I want it to stay in some form.


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 29, 2015)

the overtaking issue was down to car design and tyre philosophy (hail bridgestone), a note that you called it "true overtaking" which is what the issue with drs right now is, the overtakes lack authenticity
more so when the leading driver has worn out tyres and the following driver has just pitted for fresh rubber, its boring and one knows whats coming, this is simply not how a sport should work

at the very least let the man in front force a moment of magic out of his pursuer, as opposed to waiting for the longest straight on the track for a drs assisted pass
the only circuit i can recall drs being executed correctly on is monaco, it gives a chance at an overtake but its not a given just because the following driver can press drs that he completes the overtake
but this circuit is too unique and the effect cant be replicated anywhere else cause achievable speeds are simply higher everywhere else

i would like fom to choose one or the other to stick with, either the high degradation tyres or drs
cant see f1 remaining tasteful with both in play


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 29, 2015)

Zaru said:


> But true overtaking was often rare before that. Watching an almost 2 hour long procession of cars is why DRS was introduced in the first place, especially in narrow tracks.
> We went from 137 overtakes in 2008 to 1306 in 2011.
> 
> Not saying it's perfect, but I want it to stay in some form.



I would rather have 137 over takes which rely on skill and planning than 1306 caused by pressing of a button just to keep the casuals happy.

It's like the same argument people have about Football and some other sports.  They go "Oh no goals must be boring." somehow equating a goal = excitement.  You could have a great duel between two racers in which one is trying to over take and the other is holding on.  Yet the person behind fails to do so.  That to me is 100x more exciting than "Oh am I within 1 second.  Ok insta win button engaged." DRS.


----------



## Amanda (Aug 30, 2015)

Yes, down with DRS. No matter what they do to artifically imitate exciting racing, there will still be one or two dominant teams and races decided in qualis and pit stop strategies. The artificial tricks intended to fool you in the between won't make it better, but frustrate you.   

The years that have been truly exciting have been the ones where there are a number of relatively equal teams, but thus far they haven't found the way to stop resoursefulness and brilliant minds from doing what they're supposed to do - to find that something that makes the difference. The only solution I can find to this is more equal sharing of the money, but then someone who now benefits a lot would need to benefit a bit less, so it won't happen. 

Though, at times I've wondered if the races should be shorter. What would be the effect of that?


----------



## Zaru (Aug 30, 2015)

Shorter to what extent? F1 tickets are expensive, so who'd still pay for that if it lasted way under an hour? Of course a race weekend has a lot of complementary events/races going on, but ultimately they go there for the race.

Some series have 2 shorter races, which is interesting but probably doesn't fit f1.


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 30, 2015)

purists would have a fit if the races were made shorter or the sprint/feature race format was used 
a bloody fit m8, i would have one too


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 30, 2015)

Amanda said:


> The years that have been truly exciting have been the ones where there are a number of relatively equal teams, but thus far they haven't found the way to stop resoursefulness and brilliant minds from doing what they're supposed to do - to find that something that makes the difference. The only solution I can find to this is more equal sharing of the money, but then someone who now benefits a lot would need to benefit a bit less, so it won't happen.


very easy solution for this
keep the same regulations for more than 5 years
we were very lucky during the v8 era that the only changes to regulations made were to close design loopholes instead of outright change the formula


----------



## Zaru (Aug 30, 2015)

aiyanah said:


> change the formula



This probably wasn't intentional, but


----------



## VoDe (Aug 30, 2015)

Charlie Whiting interview


----------



## Zaru (Aug 30, 2015)

> You know if Kimi [R?ikk?nen] says something it's important, because he never says anything.


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 30, 2015)

cool guy whiting, under appreciated imo


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 30, 2015)

aiyanah said:


> cool guy whiting, under appreciated imo



Extremely, hell even in the comment section on the article you can see.  The only one is someone calling for him to be sacked.



> purists would have a fit if the races were made shorter or the sprint/feature race format was used
> a bloody fit m8, i would have one too



Honestly I can't see a reason for shortening the races into sprints.  Right now you'd just have mercs giving less care to tires and engines while going off into the distance.  This comes from someone that thinks the caring of tires wear and engine having to be used for multiple races are a detriment to F1.

Personally I think F1 needs something like less teams with teams having 3-4 cars.  Marussia is nothing more than a joke, just being there to be moving chicanes.  While McLaren have issues this year they have a history to show they can turn it around.  (Also tell Redbull that they would have to merge RBR and STR into one team.)


----------



## Ryuzaki (Aug 31, 2015)

Kolby said:


> THE IRONY in this statement when people were absolutely angered when RBR favored Mark or when his front wing got changed. Funny how times have changed :X.
> 
> Also the win in Hungary for Seb is because the mishaps that occurred within the Mercedes team, Mercedes has already ran away with the title.
> 
> I too didn't watch the race as a whole(only first laps), you did well R8main


I remember that, you know it's funny because when I was speaking to my friend, he told me the same exact thing. Times are a changing, indeed.

Yeah, I know this whole year is Mercedes, Ferrari is going to have to make some legitimate changes if they even want to be a competitor anymore. They straight blew them out of the water.


----------



## Amanda (Sep 1, 2015)

Nemesis said:


> Personally I think F1 needs something like less teams with teams having 3-4 cars.  Marussia is nothing more than a joke, just being there to be moving chicanes.  While McLaren have issues this year they have a history to show they can turn it around.  (Also tell Redbull that they would have to merge RBR and STR into one team.)




I could get behind this. Less teams, more cars per team.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 1, 2015)

Soon: 4 Mercedes drivers in the top 4


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 1, 2015)

Nemesis said:


> Personally I think F1 needs something like less teams with teams having 3-4 cars.  Marussia is nothing more than a joke, just being there to be moving chicanes.  While McLaren have issues this year they have a history to show they can turn it around.  (Also tell Redbull that they would have to merge RBR and STR into one team.)



f1 was built on teams like marussia, brawn cant exist in this version of f1 either which ensures new manufacturers dont have an easy in by buying a private team
it might be a good move to allow teams to run 1-3 cars pending their budget
rbr and str merging their personnel is an orgasmic prospect tho, but williams cant run 4 cars and they wont stay in f1 not to design their own cars and run their own tech, thats a pretty big team to lose however you look at it
and i doubt the prize pool could ever cover the cost of 4 car teams even if it were divided among 5 teams to make a grid of 20, very scary prospect for a manufacturers finances too despite there being companies that will cover the cost
the rbr/str axis should be looked at in isolation cause they have different sponsors

edit: the difficulty of the recent formulas shouldn't be underestimated either, mercedes themselves were floundering before the switch to v6 turbos and renault have done a 180 after acing the previous engines with less power available than the other manufacturers


----------



## Amanda (Sep 1, 2015)

Zaru said:


> Soon: 4 Mercedes drivers in the top 4




It's the driver vs driver racing that really counts... Mercedes would dominate, yes, but there were more drivers with access to that dominant car. So there would still be more real competition than now, when it's just Lewis vs Nico, if even that.


----------



## Vault (Sep 1, 2015)

Have you seen what the new 2017 cars will look like? 

Thoughts? 

I'm a fan of the more pronounced front wing looks really good, the lower rear wing and the wider tyres.


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 1, 2015)

concept for 2017 cars looks nice, if its a decent representation of the imagined regulations then a return to the wider and lower-set rear wings is welcome, would prefer the reintroduction of multiple wing elements but we likely cant have drs if that happens
dont like the slant in the rear wings, feels like a1 gp

nose and front wing section looks iffy, cant be sure if its just the artist interpretation or the actual regulation guidelines, looking at the rbr concept its very different to the williams one
looking at ted and karun explain it i'm thinking drivers will drive into each other very often with the front wings or just be unable to follow as per usual, but the shape is interesting for following cars it should be said, i dont have the knowledge to know how it works in concept

thin side pods are sexy, would like to see how different teams approach that area if they have to be wafer thin by regulation


----------



## Zaru (Sep 1, 2015)

Amanda said:


> It's the driver vs driver racing that really counts... Mercedes would dominate, yes, but there were more drivers with access to that dominant car. So there would still be more real competition than now, when it's just Lewis vs Nico, if even that.



That is if they wanted to afford 4 decent drivers and let them compete to their heart's content.

There's only so much sponsor space on a car, anyway.


----------



## Kolby (Sep 3, 2015)

gogogo #44 let's do this! and my TV is back on woohoo this going to be great.


----------



## Vault (Sep 4, 2015)

That new Merc engine, damn Like they needed it


----------



## Zaru (Sep 4, 2015)

10 kph or something above the rest. Well shit, imagine how many meters that means on the long monza straights.


----------



## Vault (Sep 4, 2015)

Yeah this will be a proper 2 horse race from start to finish, Mercedes can afford a bad start because it really wouldn't matter on those blistering straights. 1.6seconds ahead of the closest rivals.


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 4, 2015)

williams should be strong at monza~


----------



## Zaru (Sep 4, 2015)

Watch out for Force India, I'd say. They broke between the two Ferraris.

Sadly, the time difference between Rosberg and the first non-Merc was bigger than the differece between 3 and 12. A fucking travesty.


----------



## Vault (Sep 4, 2015)

Zaru said:


> Watch out for Force India, I'd say. They broke between the two Ferraris.
> 
> Sadly, the time difference between Rosberg and the first non-Merc was bigger than the differece between 3 and 12. A fucking travesty.



Hahahah i was jus about to mention that, just looked at the time sheets not too long ago. 

Is the W06 gonna go down as the most dominant F1 car ever?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 4, 2015)

The 88 McLaren won 15 out of 16 races, so a 94% win ratio. They can't get that thanks to Vettel, just as Riccy ruined it for them last year.

Checking average time differences would be quite some work.


----------



## Vault (Sep 4, 2015)

Guys check out this little nugget 



> "I definitely need to work on that tonight and look at his on-board to figure out what he is doing differently and try to do the same tomorrow."


----------



## Zaru (Sep 4, 2015)

I laughed and cried at the same time when I read about the Pirelli investigation.

Apparently the crazy constantly crashing kids in gp2 and other sideshow races are putting so much microdebris on the tracks that the tyres have high amounts of microcuts.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 5, 2015)

Verstappen's engine cover straight up started flying 
Someone forgot a screw


----------



## Vault (Sep 5, 2015)

That's definitely getting investigated


----------



## Vault (Sep 5, 2015)

Alonso looks pissed  Button too


----------



## Zaru (Sep 5, 2015)

Nice view though


----------



## Vault (Sep 5, 2015)

Shit the 2 ferraris split the Mercs


----------



## Vault (Sep 5, 2015)

Rosberg looks screwed using the old engine. Might start as far back as P5 at this rate


----------



## Zaru (Sep 5, 2015)

Nice split from Ferrari. Hope they'll mess with Hamilton at the start


----------



## Vault (Sep 5, 2015)

If Hamilton gets burned on the start it would be difficult. However I'm sure that new merc is still hiding a lot more power. I'm not buying it


----------



## Zaru (Sep 5, 2015)

Toto was like "No no we were going full power"
But who knows


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Sep 5, 2015)

Woo they split the Mercs. Hoping Vettel and Kimi blitz Lewis on the start


----------



## maximilyan (Sep 5, 2015)

Zaru said:


> Toto was like "No no we were going full power"
> But who knows



Yeah I'm not buying it. I didnt get to watch qualifying, but how the heck did the ferrari's make up so much ground from p1 to q3? wtf?


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 5, 2015)

never take free practice times at face value


----------



## Amanda (Sep 5, 2015)

Zaru said:


> Nice split from Ferrari. Hope they'll mess with Hamilton at the start




Kimi takes one for the team and Kamikazes Lewis. Sebastian wins. Nico on the second step is fine with this.

Make it happen.


----------



## Amanda (Sep 5, 2015)

Sebastian you sly dog ilu  He found the way to cheat the new helmet design change ban to pay homage to Ferrari's home race.


----------



## Kolby (Sep 6, 2015)

> Woo they split the Mercs. Hoping Vettel and Kimi blitz Lewis on the start


Dream on hehe.

Nico Rosberg will jump both Ferraris at the start, you heard it here first


----------



## Vault (Sep 6, 2015)

You just got your TV back so I will allow it 

But Mercs haven't been getting the best of starts


----------



## Zaru (Sep 6, 2015)

Meanwhile


----------



## Kolby (Sep 6, 2015)

> You just got your TV back so I will allow it
> 
> But Mercs haven't been getting the best of starts


Yes! Someone remembers! I'm hoping it'll be a good start, for sure, this time.

Martin Brundle just got shoved off and denied by the guards(or was it the prime minister himself?) for an interview with the president.


----------



## Saishin (Sep 6, 2015)

Italy GP  but I think Hamilton has big chances to win


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 6, 2015)

Zaru said:


> Meanwhile



tell me the future doesn't look bright


----------



## Kolby (Sep 6, 2015)

> Italy GP  but I think Hamilton has *big* chances to win


Not big, BIGGEST . No, definitely!


----------



## Saishin (Sep 6, 2015)

Kolby said:


> Not big, BIGGEST . No, definitely!


Indeed 

What the fuck Raikkonen


----------



## Kolby (Sep 6, 2015)

Bad news for Kimi, should be a good one to see his overtaking skills from bottom of the grid to the top of the grid


----------



## Kolby (Sep 6, 2015)

Just ONE word for JB and Alonso, FENOMINALE!!


----------



## Amanda (Sep 6, 2015)

Just another day in the life of a Kimi fan.

*drops the race*


----------



## Vault (Sep 6, 2015)

Kimi


----------



## Saishin (Sep 6, 2015)

Amanda said:


> Just another day in the life of a Kimi fan.
> 
> *drops the race*


Are you a fan of Kimi or Vettel or both?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 6, 2015)

Kimi


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 6, 2015)

at least there's a race to watch now


----------



## Saishin (Sep 6, 2015)

Well Kimi is 5th he catch up pretty fast


----------



## Zaru (Sep 6, 2015)

Aside from unusual circumstances, looks like 6th will be Kimi's best bet here.


----------



## Vault (Sep 6, 2015)

Oh no Lewis looks to be in trouble


----------



## Zaru (Sep 6, 2015)

Oh shit Rosberg

That shit went up into flames


----------



## Vault (Sep 6, 2015)

GG Rosberg


----------



## Zaru (Sep 6, 2015)

Hamilton is on fire today

Rosberg is also on fire
Just not the way he wanted


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 6, 2015)

unlucky nico


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 6, 2015)

Williams drivers competing for the final podium spot


----------



## Vault (Sep 6, 2015)

But why do they want Hamilton to push while he has such a gap?  

Hamilton saying he rather go slower  that's a first


----------



## Vault (Sep 6, 2015)

Hamilton was so scared 

"Those last couple laps, not cool."


----------



## Vault (Sep 6, 2015)

Rosberg's car smoking like a friend


----------



## Zaru (Sep 6, 2015)

Massa saying he's too old for this


----------



## Vault (Sep 6, 2015)

Its those last 2 laps when Bottas was quite literally breathing down his neck


----------



## Zaru (Sep 6, 2015)

Watch out for after race penalties


----------



## Zaru (Sep 6, 2015)

George Lucas doing interviews


----------



## Vault (Sep 6, 2015)

Lucas  Well thats a bit random


----------



## Vault (Sep 6, 2015)

This is a terrible interview, gtfo Lucas  

Bring the Governor back


----------



## Amanda (Sep 6, 2015)

Saishin said:


> Are you a fan of Kimi or Vettel or both?




Both. And I like Nico Rosberg. 

Which makes me a very frustrated panda.



What is this I hear of Lewis's tyre pressures?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 6, 2015)

Amanda said:


> incestigated


I love that typo

Oh you edited it


----------



## Vault (Sep 6, 2015)

Amanda said:


> Both. And I like Nico Rosberg.
> 
> Which makes me a very frustrated panda.
> 
> ...



25 second penalty coming, he finished 25.042 seconds ahead


----------



## Amanda (Sep 6, 2015)

Zaru said:


> I love that typo
> 
> Oh you edited it





In my defence I'm typing this on the phone.


----------



## Amanda (Sep 6, 2015)

Now they say Ferrari is suspected of the same tyre pressure issue...


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 6, 2015)

Now FIA have a decision.  Firstly who was at fault, Mercs said they did everything to the rulebook and Pirelli engineer agreed.

Secondly what is the punishment.  Personally anything over 25seconds or something that gives Vettel the win will be seen as a return to blatant Ferrari bias that happened during the Schumacher - Alonso eras in which what ever the other teams got, Ferrari would be let off or get a reduced penalty.  That's the last thing we need.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 6, 2015)

Vettel making a statement for Monza remaining in the calendar. I highly agree.


----------



## Amanda (Sep 6, 2015)

bitterness/

But Bernie wants to move all races out of Europe. No Monza for you! Also internet is bad and the money of young generations stinks. Only old audiences who have been watching since the 80s are needed for this series to stay alive.

/bitterness


----------



## Zaru (Sep 6, 2015)

I wonder what will happen first.

Bernie driving F1's soul into the ground, or Bernie's life extension machine powered by dead puppies malfunctioning.


----------



## Vault (Sep 6, 2015)

Deflategate


----------



## Amanda (Sep 6, 2015)

Zaru said:


> I wonder what will happen first.
> 
> Bernie driving F1's soul into the ground, or Bernie's life extension machine powered by dead puppies malfunctioning.




People like him live on forever, so I say F1 dies before him.



Nico, Lewis,  Seb and Kimi are all in danger.


----------



## Amanda (Sep 6, 2015)

Vault said:


> Deflategate




There will be no survivors. 

If they're all disqualified, it brings back theoretical changes for Nico, no? Though mere theory it will remain. And in a way Hamilton still wins, as his opponents are robbed of one race to catch him up.


----------



## Amanda (Sep 6, 2015)

In the meanwhile, this site keeps bringing me happiness: 
Project Gutenburg free e-book


----------



## Saishin (Sep 6, 2015)

Vettel second  Kimi  perfect race from Lewis 


Amanda said:


> People like him live on forever, so I say F1 dies before him.
> 
> 
> 
> Nico, Lewis,  Seb and Kimi are all in danger.


I can't imagine that they will invalidate the victory,probably they will not do nothing to them.


----------



## Amanda (Sep 6, 2015)

Saishin said:


> I can't imagine that they will invalidate the victory,probably they will not do nothing to them.




Well they're pussies like that so probably you're right.


----------



## Vault (Sep 6, 2015)

If Ham gets DQ'd


----------



## Amanda (Sep 6, 2015)

Vault said:


> If Ham gets DQ'd




Don't worry, he most likely won't,  and even if he would... What would it change in the real world? It would only make change on paper and in statistics. He still de facto won today, and he still will win the championship.


----------



## Amanda (Sep 6, 2015)

Kimi at the race start.


----------



## Saishin (Sep 6, 2015)

Zaru said:


> George Lucas doing interviews


George Lucas in a GP? the force helped Hamilton,now we know how he won 



Amanda said:


> Kimi at the race start.


Bring back Massa


----------



## Amanda (Sep 6, 2015)

Massa has raced enough as the #2 Ferrari for the rest of his career. He seems quite happy at Williams, so I'm happy for him.


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 6, 2015)

Amanda said:


> In the meanwhile, this site keeps bringing me happiness:
> Project Gutenburg free e-book



fucking lol this site is on point


----------



## Saishin (Sep 6, 2015)

Amanda said:


> Well they're pussies like that so probably you're right.


On tv in the post race program it seems the tyre issue is still on going,these journalists are telling this issue in a quite serious way  maybe they are just make a big thing just to obtain more audience


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 6, 2015)

the tyre pressure thing is a pretty big deal
if there's any negative ruling i would prefer it be a clean dq instead of time penalties


----------



## Vault (Sep 6, 2015)

Aiya you would like that wouldn't you


----------



## Amanda (Sep 6, 2015)

Saishin said:


> On tv in the post race program it seems the tyre issue is still on going,these journalists are telling this issue in a quite serious way  maybe they are just make a big thing just to obtain more audience




Inb4 the Ferrari International Aid will be consistent only in being inconsistent and screw this up.


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 6, 2015)

Vault said:


> Aiya you would like that wouldn't you


nawww i'm a big lewis fan, but this title is wrapped up whatever the ruling here is
now i look towards young max as he hones his craft, one day my son


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 6, 2015)

aiyanah said:


> fucking lol this site is on point



To be fair this is the one time that neither Lotus cars were at fault.


----------



## Vault (Sep 6, 2015)

Yeah this is a disqualification


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 6, 2015)

Only if they want to prove they are still Ferrari's little helper.  This is not a driver error so the drivers should not be punished.  Punish the team with a major fine to the point it really hurts their bank account, punish Pirelli who said everything was ok and fine with the tyres.  The drivers did nothing wrong should not get punished.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 6, 2015)

I agree that this should be a team penalty, if there even is one. The driver(s) had no influence on this.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 6, 2015)

Also if this was known BEFORE the race (FIA checked the tyre pressure with Pirelli) why were the cars allowed to race in the first place?


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 6, 2015)

cars are in parc ferme, they dont really get inspected unless randomly


----------



## Amanda (Sep 6, 2015)

Nemesis said:


> Only if they want to prove they are still Ferrari's little helper.  This is not a driver error so the drivers should not be punished.  Punish the team with a major fine to the point it really hurts their bank account, punish Pirelli who said everything was ok and fine with the tyres.  The drivers did nothing wrong should not get punished.




Or be FIA and give Alonso and Button 100+ start grid place drops in one start for engine changes. 

I think they made a cake to celebrate that record?  Or then Alonso just succested it.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 6, 2015)

aiyanah said:


> cars are in parc ferme, they dont really get inspected unless randomly



The merc tyres were tested as the cars were all on the grid, they would have known to be under the pressure limit there.  That's when they should have been punished with a 10 second stop during a pit (Since grid penalty would be a bit hard to do)


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 6, 2015)

thing is those cars cant be in the race if the tyre pressures were below spec cause they would have been in illegal spec in qualifying too
it cant be fixed with a grid or time penalty so i'm expecting a dq
a time penalty would set an outrageous precedent
>lemme jus run illegal spec tyres and finish 30+ seconds ahead of the pack
>wot time penalty?


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 6, 2015)

Result stands according to sky sports.  Likely going to say when the tyres were tested the psi were forced too low so fault of FIA/Pirelli.


----------



## Vault (Sep 6, 2015)

Nice one


----------



## maximilyan (Sep 6, 2015)

great stuff for hamilton


----------



## Amanda (Sep 6, 2015)

So, Hammy's lead is now some 50 points?

I'd be ready for the next season but it will see no change.


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 6, 2015)

i would be pretty impressed if there were still substantial gains merc could make next season
expecting rari to have caught up by then, maybe mclaren too with the honda program
unsure about renault but i know the red bull teams will put out a decent car regardless
dont see williams keeping up, could see force india moving up assuming they get money in the off-season to actually build the car they develop for the first race


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 6, 2015)

Red Bull are likely going to be ditching the renault engine.  It's almost confirmed that Torro Rosso are going back to Ferrari.  Renault themselves going by paddock news have rebought Lotus, it's just a few dots on the I and crosses on the T, but the deal is done.

With McLaren and Honda, there is something going on.  In Japan someone has been losing face and in Japan business that's a death sentence. Who knows what is going on there.


----------



## Kolby (Sep 6, 2015)

> i would be pretty impressed if there were still substantial gains merc could make next season
> expecting rari to have caught up by then, maybe *mclaren* too with the honda program
> unsure about renault but i know the red bull teams will put out a decent car regardless
> dont see williams keeping up, could see force india moving up assuming they get money in the off-season to actually build the car they develop for the first race


Unfortunately, I'm seeing a Ferrari pre 2015. All talk but no improvements, very very frustrating I even have my doubts whether they can improved because I seriously hoped they would improve by now and they did and now I'm let down again.



> Renault themselves going by paddock news have rebought Lotus, it's just a few dots on the I and crosses on the T, but the deal is done.


Good news! Can't wait for that one and I really do they use some awesome livery if they do make a comeback.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 8, 2015)

Next year is sounding interesting.

Lots of engine contract and team changes.

All worthless without anyone to properly fight with Mercedes though.


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 8, 2015)

rbr and str are getting ferrari engines next season


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 8, 2015)

Good, though I would find it hilarious if the red bull mechanics design a better car than Ferrari and knock them back a few pegs.  

But Zaru when it comes to beating Mercs it's upto the other teams to stop being bad.  Regardless if it is chassis design like Ferrari or engines like Renault or Honda.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 9, 2015)

Nemesis said:


> But Zaru when it comes to beating Mercs it's upto the other teams to stop being bad.  Regardless if it is chassis design like Ferrari or engines like Renault or Honda.



I'm sure they could stop being "bad" faster if they were allowed more improvements, but the whole token thing doesn't just cut costs (does it really?), but also development speed.

As far back as I was willing to check (early 90s onwards), only one time did a driver/team combo dominate two years in a row (by dominate I mean having a huge points difference to the 2nd placed driver), and that was Schumacher/Ferrari.
Meaning, huge advantages generally didn't last long.

If we're not seeing a competition improvement or shakeup next year, we'll officially have entered a phase of stagnation unseen in modern F1, perhaps even longer.

Who the hell wants that except diehard Hamilton fans?


----------



## Amanda (Sep 10, 2015)

Yes, the continuation of Merc's domination is due to rules that Merc itself helped to come into effect. Just another example of how messing with the free competition comes back to bite you in the ass. F1 is saving money - the money of the potential audiences!

I keep telling, deal the money out more evenly to the teams and leave the show to them.

(Or then you could paint all the cars green and make them work with lemon juice and write "we love trees" on your official logo. Whichever.)


----------



## Kolby (Sep 10, 2015)

> As far back as I was willing to check (early 90s onwards), only one time did a driver/team combo dominate two years in a row (by dominate I mean having a huge points difference to the 2nd placed driver), and that was Schumacher/Ferrari.
> Meaning, huge advantages generally didn't last long.
> 
> If we're not seeing a competition improvement or shakeup next year, we'll officially have entered a phase of stagnation unseen in modern F1, perhaps even longer.
> ...


Well there was that Williams tho which won 4 WDC and either 5 or 6 WCCs. Also there was that McLaren 90-91. Also last but not least Lotus with Jim Clark(that was totally awesome). In recent times, RBR and Seb. 

Well if Mercedes is doing a better than job than others, then it's down to other teams to catch up. Like come on, Seb and RBR won for 4 years straight and Ferrari wanted the change to V6, they got it and they messed it up and Merc was the one who rise above all the odds tho they were already rumored to be favorites prior to 2014.

Well imagine how we Alonso felt getting frustrated not to be able to challenge in terms of speed with the car in 2012 and 2013, now deal with it non-Hamilton fans


----------



## Vault (Sep 10, 2015)

But Seb winning 4 straight nobody was whinging though


----------



## Zaru (Sep 10, 2015)

Vault said:


> But Seb winning 4 straight nobody was whinging though


If by "nobody" you mean a fuckload of people who hate successful Germans

There's a difference between winning and dominating so hard in a cruise control car that could make much worse drivers into championship contenders.

Vettel dominated 2011 and 2013, yes, but barely won 2010 in the last race out of nowhere and was only 3 points ahead of Alonso in 2012 (and he was 4th at this point in the season, which saw what, 8 different race winners?)

Schumacher had to seriously fight with Mika and Kimi during some of his Ferrari champion years.


----------



## Kolby (Sep 10, 2015)

> Vettel dominated 2011 and 2013, yes, but barely won 2010 in the last race out of nowhere and was only 3 points ahead of Alonso in 2012 (and he was 4th at this point in the season, which saw what, 8 different race winners?)


Alonso did a Schumy 97', he shouldn't have that amount of points but he did, props to seb but the best car that year was McLaren and RBR after Summer.

Arghh now that I think about it, I don't know how but that Red Bull manage to survive the first lap incident in Brazil and now, I have to think about Spa and Suzuka ._.


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 10, 2015)

a cars dominance is measured by the slower of the two drivers surely
when the winning drivers teammate is the only realistic challenger for a drivers title then the car is dominant
kolby, i maintain that ferrari will make worthwhile gains next season and at the least be on par with merc for 60% of the races

if that doesn't happen then the new regs better allow for actual performance gains to be made via ingenuity and not require a complete redesign of a car from the ground up ~_~


----------



## Vault (Sep 10, 2015)

The 2016 Mercedes is going to be a beast going by the upgrades these fuckers are making


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 10, 2015)

i think its telling that merc management reckon rbr could make a quicker car than them if given the same power unit or even a _customer_ power unit if there is a thing


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 10, 2015)

Zaru said:


> I'm sure they could stop being "bad" faster if they were allowed more improvements, but the whole token thing doesn't just cut costs (does it really?), but also development speed.
> 
> As far back as I was willing to check (early 90s onwards), only one time did a driver/team combo dominate two years in a row (by dominate I mean having a huge points difference to the 2nd placed driver), and that was Schumacher/Ferrari.
> Meaning, huge advantages generally didn't last long.
> ...



If you keep looking back to the early 90s you will see that Williams as a team produced a car that a monkey could win Championships with.  Mansell, Prost and if he didn't die in a crash Senna waltzed their way to the titles back to back.  1995 Williams had reliability but again in 1996 and 1997 it was more or less unbeatable.

And if they were allowed to improve who is to say Mercedes wouldn't be the one doing the most improvements anyway.  Teams are on top because they have the best designers.  I for one will accept NO idea to shape things up that will target good teams.  It is up to the others to stop being shit and pull themselves up, not for targeting Mercs.

I want the best racer and the best teams to win.  Best racer out there right now clearly is Hamilton (With Danny Ricciardo behind him), hell he even pushed a shitty McLaren higher than it should have been a few years back, and I bet if Red Bull or Ferrari started to show signs that they are going to dominate he would switch to them too.  These two teams would fall over themselves to get him because he is basically also the most marketable driver out there.  Hamilton in a dominating Ferrari would bring in the $$$ like anything else.

Although I honestly don't think Mercs this year have been even close to their full potential.  Lewis really has not had the trouble from Rosberg and Vettel wins have all come from Mercedes throwing it away at some point.  Next year I am thinking more the same will happen.


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 10, 2015)

> I for one will accept NO idea to shape things up that will target good teams.


this has always been the case tho, teams that make breakthroughs have always been targeted
see williams when they introduced active suspension and semi-automatic gearboxes
flexi wings for any teams that tried them out
the double diffuser
f-duct (although this was remodelled into the drs)
the fabled fan car, although i'm sure bernie took that off his own car to aid teh competition for the goodness of the sport instead of needing it to be banned from his cars
heck williams even tried traction control before it was banned and then later added to the regulations cause the fia couldn't govern it at the time

now taking all that into account, there's prolly nothing that can get banned on the merc that wont affect every other car on the grid
they tried it with the fric suspension, it hurt every other team except merc, so yeah, they've built a car by the book and either not found any loopholes in the regs or opted not to exploit them
absolute shocker that whitmarsh let paddy lowe go to merc though, if i were ron dennis i would have also thrown him out the team


----------



## Zaru (Sep 10, 2015)

Yet apparently a lot of people look back fondly to the Prost/Senna years

Do you honestly expect this to be the case for 2014/15/probably 16?


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 10, 2015)

^ i think the senna/prost years are romanticised because those two drivers could actually match each other on any given day
as opposed to hamilton being in a class of his own currently
would love to see vettel in a merc tbh, or ricciardo, just anyone who wont get broken by lewis


----------



## Kolby (Sep 11, 2015)

> kolby, i maintain that ferrari will make worthwhile gains next season and at the least be on par with merc for 60% of the races


I don't know, I've seen Ferraris promises countless of times already I just held my breathe in disbelief every time I see them fail. Now that my favourite driver had jumped ship away from Ferrari, I sorta in my mind want Ferrari to not gain anything but at the same time I want to. I know it's confusing.. :X



> 1995 Williams had reliability but again in 1996 and 1997 it was more or less unbeatable.


Spot on!



> Yet apparently a lot of people look back fondly to the Prost/Senna years
> 
> Do you honestly expect this to be the case for 2014/15/probably 16?


Hmm I don't think so, but it was better than Seb's 2011 and 2013 campaign. Prost was the BEST driver on the grid for a reason, he had multiple WDC teammates and future WDC teammates that's why he had a very close and tough fight with Ayrton Senna. If he starts sixth at the start of the race things will progress in a way that by the end of the race he's already winning it!


----------



## Amanda (Sep 11, 2015)

Vault said:


> But Seb winning 4 straight nobody was whinging though




Hold on, was this sarcasm?

Because people often _booed_ at Sebastian when he was on the podium, which I found lower that low.



Zaru said:


> If by "nobody" you mean a fuckload of people who hate successful Germans




Couldn't help but to lol at the Italian media (again) when after Sebastian's first Ferrari victory they were boasting about how Ferrari aka Italy beat Mercedes aka Germany in a payback for all the "humiliation" Germany has put Italy through in EU. Irony is wasted on some.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 12, 2015)

Amanda said:


> Hold on, was this sarcasm?
> 
> Because people often _booed_ at Sebastian when he was on the podium, which I found lower that low.



And how many of those booing him then are calling him god's gift to F1 now because he is wearing red?  90% of the boos were coming from the Ferrari fans who think their team is bigger than F1 and have divine rights to be top.




> Couldn't help but to lol at the Italian media (again) when after Sebastian's first Ferrari victory they were boasting about how Ferrari aka Italy beat Mercedes aka Germany in a payback for all the "humiliation" Germany has put Italy through in EU. Irony is wasted on some.



I bet it hurt them when Hamilton basically destroyed the rest of the field at Monza.   Then again I can see them twisting Vettel's second as some kind of moral victory.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 12, 2015)

Amanda said:


> Couldn't help but to lol at the Italian media (again) when after Sebastian's first Ferrari victory they were boasting about how Ferrari aka Italy beat Mercedes aka Germany in a payback for all the "humiliation" Germany has put Italy through in EU. Irony is wasted on some.


Tifosi gonna Tifosi


----------



## Kolby (Sep 14, 2015)

Since it's the Singaporean GP this weekend here's some nostalgia


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 16, 2015)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/formula1/34269127



> Renault will stop supplying engines to other Formula 1 teams after its contractual obligations end.
> 
> Carlos Ghosn, Renault's chairman and chief executive officer, also hinted the company's relationship with Red Bull is likely to end this year.
> 
> ...



Well I guess that means an announcement that they have bought lotus is imminent.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 16, 2015)

That means Red Bull HAS to get a Ferrari Engine, because they surely aren't moving to Honda at the moment. Nobody sane would. 
If Honda gets their shit together next year, there might be switches in 2017/18 though.
That's a big if though.


----------



## Kolby (Sep 16, 2015)

IF is a big statement in F1, here's to hoping for a better season for them next year.



> Well I guess that means an announcement that they have bought lotus is imminent.


Well I view it as 50/50, either they will buy Lotus or leave the sport entirely


----------



## Amanda (Sep 16, 2015)

Lotus and Renault back together?  I feel like watching a soap opera drama... Someone provide a voice over with flashbacks, what happened in the previous episode? 

... But if it happens, Maldo will go.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 16, 2015)

Sad to see Renault go like this, though. They've had bad phases before (e.g. end of 90s/early 00s) but teams supplied by Renault won 12 constructor championships from 1992 to 2013. That's some great track record for modern F1.


----------



## Kolby (Sep 18, 2015)

FP2 Results: 

Woo McLaren is improving! 

RBR first despite COMPLAINTS


----------



## maximilyan (Sep 19, 2015)

Whats happened to the Mercs?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 19, 2015)

Kolby said:


> FP2 Results:
> 
> Woo McLaren is improving!
> 
> RBR first despite COMPLAINTS



It's only free practice. But it's clear that Red Bull (or McLaren, for that matter) would be a lot better if only the chassis mattered, since Singapore is a slower, narrow city track aside from one long straight.



maximilyan said:


> Whats happened to the Mercs?



Tyre pressure issues, apparently.


----------



## Vault (Sep 19, 2015)

Sandbagging, watch them blitz


----------



## maximilyan (Sep 19, 2015)

Apparently all the Merc powered cars have turned their engines down for reliability issues in the heat.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 19, 2015)

That's about the only way we could get an exciting race this weekend.


----------



## maximilyan (Sep 19, 2015)

Wanted Hamilton to match Senna for consequative poles though


----------



## Zaru (Sep 19, 2015)

Mercs 1.5 seconds behind 

Also, almost 2 seconds better than last year's pole. How?


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 19, 2015)

Zaru's unwarrented hate on mercs shows 

Not sure what happened to mercs today, though good to see red bull doing better.


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 19, 2015)

Zaru said:


> Mercs 1.5 seconds behind
> 
> Also, almost 2 seconds better than last year's pole. How?



good development on these cars, tho it kinda matches the rate of development from the early 2000's


----------



## Zaru (Sep 19, 2015)

Nemesis said:


> Zaru's unwarrented hate on mercs shows



I'm sorry for enjoying the prospect of a race that has a chance of being exciting from the get-go during a sport-damaging phase of dominance

It's not like this will cost Hamilton the title


----------



## Vault (Sep 19, 2015)

It's a street circuit this result is beyond doubt for Rari unless reliability or Maldonado


----------



## Amanda (Sep 19, 2015)

Sebastian! 

Hopefully the race lives up to the expectations set by this quali.


----------



## Kolby (Sep 19, 2015)

Zaru said:


> I'm sorry for enjoying the prospect of a race that has a chance of being exciting from the get-go during a sport-damaging phase of dominance
> 
> It's not like this will cost Hamilton the title



Weird  things have happened in F1 its a long stretch but ANYTHING can cost Lewis the championship.

I have no problem(reluctantly) with Seb getting the pole, finally some action. Now Lewis what can you do from 5th . 

Still waiting for RBR to acknowledge Renault for this achievement..


----------



## Zaru (Sep 19, 2015)

Kolby said:


> Still waiting for RBR to acknowledge Renault for this achievement..



 Marko straight up said that this track works well with their chassis regardless of engine power, and that they'll fight to even get points on other, "normal" tracks. 
Dat vitriol towards Renault.

Now expect both engines to blow up on sunday.


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 19, 2015)

dont expect the mercs to challenge for a win here
too bad hamster, u almost matched senna's record


----------



## Zaru (Sep 19, 2015)

Merc lost out on beating the Williams record, and Lewis lost out on beating the Senna record. So close and yet so far.

If they find out why their tyres aren't getting enough grip, they might get back to old form again, but they can't change much about the setup for tomorrow. Wonder if this will persist on other "hot" tracks.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 19, 2015)

Zaru said:


> I'm sorry for enjoying the prospect of a race that has a chance of being exciting from the get-go during a sport-damaging phase of dominance
> 
> It's not like this will cost Hamilton the title



Yet you always take it out on Mercedes for doing things right and want them brought down instead of doing it right and taking it on the other teams for not doing what they should be doing to close the gap.

You want to have a go at someone for damaging the sport have a go at them. Or should a team that is 1-2s a lap suddenly go "You know what, let's slow our cars down for the good of the sport."

That would be like Real or Barca going "Nope we don't want to win today, let's score an OG."


----------



## Zaru (Sep 19, 2015)

"Not doing what they should be doing"? Thanks to the token system, other teams have a harder time catching up than ever before. Not Merc's fault of course, but there's LITERALLY only so much they CAN do.

I "take it out on Mercedes" because Merc fucking up is literally the main reason why races can even get exciting this year (and there have only been a few of those). I don't dislike them but their bad luck is directly giving me (and millions of viewers worldwide) enjoyment. That's just how it is.


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 19, 2015)

the tokens were such a good idea, i dont know how the fia has failed to do this right


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 19, 2015)

Zaru said:


> "Not doing what they should be doing"? Thanks to the token system, other teams have a harder time catching up than ever before. Not Merc's fault of course, but there's LITERALLY only so much they CAN do.



And that is still the fault of the other teams is it not?  Mercs did better before and the others couldn't catch up.  Their fault, deserve no sympathy.



> I "take it out on Mercedes" because Merc fucking up is literally the main reason why races can even get exciting this year (and there have only been a few of those). I don't dislike them but their bad luck is directly giving me (and millions of viewers worldwide) enjoyment. That's just how it is.



Then maybe best to sit back and realise you're seeing a genius team in action.  Don't get me wrong I'd love to see Red Bull, Williams, McLaren and if they can give up their "We're bigger than F1" ego Ferrari catch up too.  But F1 needs many many changes around which can be discussed during the lull between races.


----------



## Amanda (Sep 20, 2015)

Seeing a genius team in action amuses you only so and so long. I agree with Zaru, Merc's failure is the sport's victory. 

Now, if they manage to fight their way to the podium, that too will be cobsiderably more entertaining than them cruising from the pole to the flag.

As for them being better, sure,  everyone takes turns in getting new ideas and making breakthroughs. One moment someone has the lead and then someone else manages to turn the tables. In normal competition,  that is. But now the race was all but halted midway, the race that should be going on endlessly.


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 20, 2015)

sloppy from the hulk tbh


----------



## Zaru (Sep 20, 2015)

Merc going for the 2 stop it seems. If there's more of the safety car in the end, their strategy will play out.


----------



## Vault (Sep 20, 2015)

GG Lewis


----------



## Zaru (Sep 20, 2015)

Going by the tyres,  Ham might have had a chance to win this. Though after Rosberg in Monza, I guess he can have bad luck too.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 20, 2015)

Verstappen going to be in trouble with the team.


----------



## Amanda (Sep 20, 2015)

So I got my Ferrari podium and my Simi podium. Time to celebrate like the Princess of Monaco.




Btw, Sebastian now has as many victories as Nico this season?  Ouch....


----------



## Amanda (Sep 20, 2015)

We found out the identity of the mysterious passerby.  




Bonus:


----------



## Zaru (Sep 20, 2015)

Well, ironically, this race did not get more exciting thanks to Merc's failure. For once, Hamilton could have made this race a lot more interesting in the final third. But alas...


----------



## Kolby (Sep 20, 2015)

Zaru said:


> Well, ironically, this race did not get more exciting thanks to Merc's failure. For once, Hamilton could have made this race a lot more interesting in the final third. But alas...


ARGHH noo 

I missed the WHOLE race because I had to go buy some things and when I was reading my newsfeed Lewis had retired and there were people celebrating.

IRONICALLY like you said, people say the race was BORING hahaha funny how F1 works sometimes.



> So I got my Ferrari podium and my Simi podium. Time to celebrate like the Princess of Monaco.


Well congrats, you can have your win now but I hope to see Merc get back form soon. Forza Ferrari


----------



## Amanda (Sep 20, 2015)

Zaru said:


> Well, ironically, this race did not get more exciting thanks to Merc's failure. For once, Hamilton could have made this race a lot more interesting in the final third. But alas...




Yeah, I though the same...  Different players, same story. 



Kolby said:


> Well congrats, you can have your win now but I hope to see Merc get back form soon. Forza Ferrari




Fear not, Merc will be back on top, while I will have to wait a lot longer to see the happy Ferrari family in group celebration again. So I gotta make these moments count. 



My hearrrrrrrttt ahhhh


----------



## Zaru (Sep 20, 2015)

The safety cars though. 

First Massa lifts Hulk into the wall, then some random dude walks onto the track. No idea why the safety car was out for so many laps after the guy was already behind the fence again, but whatever.
Then someone (I forgot who) ruins their front wing in the safety car inlap, leaving more debris on the track. I'm surprised they didn't bring out another safety car for that right away 

Not the best day for Kvyat though, passed by Merc in the pits and then even lost another spot to Bottas.


----------



## Amanda (Sep 20, 2015)

Who was that guy even? Did he just get lost?


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 20, 2015)

I wouldn't be surprised if it wasn't the same idiot that walked onto the old hockenheim (And a much better hockenheim than now) track years ago.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 21, 2015)

The Singapore guy was a 27 year old drunk Brit.

The Hockenheim guy was a Mercedes employee 
There was that irish priest in Silverstone 2003 too.

Yeah, Hockenheim went from a ridiculously high speed track with what would now be 4 DRS zone straights to a rather forgettable one. Aside from the old motodrom part. Even in games, the old track was way more fun, but then again I can say the same about the Nordschleife and that's not a f1 track anymore for obvious reasons


Also Rumor has it Button will announce his retirement soon


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 21, 2015)

Zaru said:


> The Singapore guy was a 27 year old drunk Brit.
> 
> The Hockenheim guy was a Mercedes employee
> There was that irish priest in Silverstone 2003 too.
> ...



Old Hock was retired cause bernie didn't like long straights for some reason, the track was unique in its way and basically what replaced it is (and I hate to use this word) soulless generic build that many of these new tracks have.

I mean seriously let's have some very long straight high speed tracks like old hock, the only track that is like that now is Monza, also to a lesser extent it's brother in Mexico (Which before alterations made for this years return was essentially 80% the same as Monza).

Yeah Nordschleife is one of the more fun tracks to go around on racing games.  But as you said it can't be an F1 track, not only because of size, which yes is a major detriment.  Can't imagine how long a damn safety car would take.  Or if they would have 2-3 pit lanes on the track itself. (Which is about 21km without the F1 track part added. With it added I think it is 26km) certain parts are just too fast with barriers way to close for safety.  Also modern drivers would cry about the lack of run off they could use to go fast around corners.

I actually though thought Hockenheim was a BMW employee.


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 21, 2015)

pretty sure the problem with the old hockenheim track was that it was a safety concern, cause its pretty damn hard to police that much forest area as seen with the guy walking the track all those years ago when barrichelo won from like 16th or something (epic race)
might have been bad for on site spectators? they only got to see the cars once every 1:45 and they were gone again so fast into the forrest...baffled this isn't half the draw though
wondering what sort of mindfuck it would be to watch the cars breaking for those chicanes irl

the tilkedromes generally try to incorporate 3 styles of circuit together
-long straights and slow corners, every tilke track has a long straight or two somewhere followed by some slow corner
-high energy corners to reward high downforce cars
-a fiddly slow bit so that mechanical grip matters somewhere on the circuit

every single one of them follows this formule
the old tracks dont follow that principle cause they were made at a time when not all that much was understood about how best to get cars to overtake each other while racing


----------



## Zaru (Sep 21, 2015)

I'm thinking of attending a race next year, question is which one. 
I've been to the Austrian track but not during a F1 race weekend. The organizers put up a massive surrounding program all weekend.
 It wouldn't be far to the ones in Germany, Hungary and Italy either.


----------



## Amanda (Sep 21, 2015)

Zaru said:


> Also Rumor has it Button will announce his retirement soon




There's not much else for him to do, is there? I hope he joins the Sky Sport team. His snark is delightful.

Oh and lol at this tender moment before the Singapore GP start:



"No pressure but... _don't screw this up_"

I kinda have a crush on Arrivabene by now, he hits all my older gent / sweet daddy buttons.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 21, 2015)

Arrivabene worked in the tobacco industry for a long time. I have only limited sympathy for someone who was a leading figure in enabling people to slowly kill themselves


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 21, 2015)

Zaru said:


> I'm thinking of attending a race next year, question is which one.
> I've been to the Austrian track but not during a F1 race weekend. The organizers put up a massive surrounding program all weekend.
> It wouldn't be far to the ones in Germany, Hungary and Italy either.



go to spa surely


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 21, 2015)

Amanda said:


> There's not much else for him to do, is there? I hope he joins the Sky Sport team. His snark is delightful.



I actually heard he was in line to join the new Top Gear team.



aiyanah said:


> pretty sure the problem with the old hockenheim track was that it was a safety concern, cause its pretty damn hard to police that much forest area as seen with the guy walking the track all those years ago when barrichelo won from like 16th or something (epic race)
> might have been bad for on site spectators? they only got to see the cars once every 1:45 and they were gone again so fast into the forrest...baffled this isn't half the draw though
> wondering what sort of mindfuck it would be to watch the cars breaking for those chicanes irl



Problem with this though is in 99% of tracks you're only going to see the car once every 1 minute 20 to 2 minutes anyway, especially long tracks like Spa, which is also one of the better ones if not the best track on the circuit.  Even Monza the cars go missing a lot in the forests too, yeah it is shorter but still half a lap of not seeing cars happens all over.



> the tilkedromes generally try to incorporate 3 styles of circuit together
> -long straights and slow corners, every tilke track has a long straight or two somewhere followed by some slow corner
> -high energy corners to reward high downforce cars
> -a fiddly slow bit so that mechanical grip matters somewhere on the circuit
> ...



And there in lies the problem, trying to put all 3 styles into one.  There is no real problem with having a track that is fast, or one that is slow (as long as it isn't stupidly slow and narrow like Monaco which NEEDs to be removed from the calendar regardless of prestige/tradition/money) and one that is a mix.  It brings in variety and maybe do more to stop one team domination without bringing one down.


----------



## Amanda (Sep 21, 2015)

Zaru said:


> Arrivabene worked in the tobacco industry for a long time. I have only limited sympathy for someone who was a leading figure in enabling people to slowly kill themselves




My uncle died in the lung disease hospital. They were all in their last days yet they still went out for a smoke. And the stuff that came out of his lungs... After he passed away my sister took his last tobaccos and gave them for free for some guy in the railway station, telling him they belonged to a man who died of lung cancer. It's sad to think he started smoking as a teen because it was part of the youth culture,  and then later when he could think more maturely never managed to get rid of it.

But enough for mood killing. Look at this perfect shot.



Look at that guy looking into the camera like he was in the Office.  

It's been a day and my fangirl giddiness hasn't died out. Kimi saying stuff like this doesn't help:



> I'd rather be in the same team as him and he wins and I'm in a third place than he is with another team than Ferrari.



Heart eyes, friend!

But you no like? Ok then, back to Button:


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 21, 2015)

Nemesis said:


> I actually heard he was in line to join the new Top Gear team.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah its a problem of any circuit but most modern circuits do allow spectators to see the cars on different parts of the track from a single vantage point, circuit of the america's does this really well and its likely the direction track selection will be pushed in from here on
although i expect retro circuits that still produce classic races to be kept on like spa, montreal and suzuka

there isn't really anything wrong with tilke's approach, it's just that the tracks lack character in the end cause they dont have to be built around what the land gives the designer, instead the designer shapes the land
i really wish korea worked as it was the first tilke circuit i liked just as a track and not a location 
also f1 hasn't evolved in a way to make use of those circuit characteristics what with aero being so limited over the years and the circuits being built for cars that aren't aero frontloaded and development limitations not allowing teams to make cars that can follow one another
i'm sure in some alternate reality where bernie died of a stroke and frank williams got put in charge of the fia the tilkedromes became very popular and produced good races like it was down to a science, and korea worked and stayed on the calanedar for half a century

i also love monaco, its one of the last real drivers circuits on the calendar, or at least one where they actually have to earn their keep out on the track
i remember pontano failing to qualify there in a jordan for being out of the 107% thing, only happens at monaco


----------



## Zaru (Sep 21, 2015)

I can't even tell a lot of these newer tracks apart.

All the tracks from the second half of the 90s and early 00s? I can imagine a drive through them by memory. Only newer one among those is Singapore, which is quite memorable no matter what you think of the races it delivers. But Abu Dhabi, Bahrain, China... I can't for the life of mine even remember any part of their tracks.


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 21, 2015)

korea was gonna be so good man


----------



## Amanda (Sep 21, 2015)

I must confess I'm not too hot about Monaco. Sure, I want it to stay because of the history and the atmosphere and the glamour... But in itself it's a boring track where people don't overtake. 

Which describes way too many tracks atm, but still.


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 21, 2015)

monaco isn't the pressure cooker it was before, now its a slow burner
think the 05 race shows how great it can be without needing a splash of water or needing overtakes
but races aren't run at quali pace anymore so its null


----------



## Zaru (Sep 21, 2015)

Speaking of which, I noticed that particularly in the last race. Vettel's pole was 6 seconds ahead of Ricciardo's fastest race lap. That's a CLASS difference. In 2008, it was under a second. In 2010, it was 3 seconds.



aiyanah said:


> korea was gonna be so good man



Just started up F1 2012 with Kimi's Lotus on the Korean grand prix to check it out again (since I barely remembered it)
It has some very interesting turns, reminds me of American style tracks (when I say American I'm just going by my experience from all the racing games I've played)


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 21, 2015)

lol i didn't think to have a look at the trending race pace compared to quali pace over the years
most of that came with the refuelling ban but this current formula gets it the worst cause of the min weight requirements for the cars

korea had some banked corners, banked corners are always great, also the last turn around the pendulum corner is very reminiscent of street tracks in american racing series
that circuit would have been so good if the marina development was completed, i actually wonder how short the profits were to decide not to even move the development forward for a whole year


----------



## VoDe (Sep 21, 2015)

> "He (Ecclestone) would welcome the championship to Helsinki, and showed the green light to our plan"



Please :33

I know it won't happen, ever.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 21, 2015)

Helsinki would be a good place, Finland has a history with F1 with (now Grand)Daddy Rosberg.


----------



## Amanda (Sep 22, 2015)

Too far away from audiences and not enough money of its own to make up for it. I used to hope the Russian GP would go to St.Petersburg as that would de facto make it ours too, but it wasn't meant to be.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 22, 2015)

Sochi is pretty far away from everything else. I wonder if the next race there will have tyre shenanigans again.


----------



## Amanda (Sep 22, 2015)

Btw the guy who wandered on the track might face six months in jail and have to pay 1600 euros. I thought he would have to pay more and not sit at all.

I hope he at least remembers the experience of walking on F1 track during race or it was all for nothing.


----------



## VoDe (Sep 22, 2015)

Nemesis said:


> Helsinki would be a good place, Finland has a history with F1 with (now Grand)Daddy Rosberg.



[YOUTUBE]twrB68TuG3M[/YOUTUBE]



Also i still wonder why didn't he speak finnish with Nico when he was a kid...


----------



## Amanda (Sep 22, 2015)

VoDe said:


> I still wonder why didn't he speak finnish with Nico when he was a kid...




He hated the redneck Finland of that time, how his fambloyance made everyone pour shit on him for not fitting into the approved stereotypes of masculinity and Finnishness, and how he was still expected to do it all for the papaland and show patriotic fever. You could say Nico is his revenge, and delightfully unFinnish. 

It's our blessing that he still decided to start rising Finnish kids into the sport. I doubt there would be any Mika or Kimi or Valtteri otherwise.


----------



## VoDe (Sep 22, 2015)

Amanda said:


> He hated the redneck Finland of that time, how his fambloyance made everyone pour shit on him for not fitting into the approved stereotypes of masculinity and Finnishness, and how he was still expected to do it all for the papaland and show patriotic fever. You could say Nico is his revenge, and delightfully unFinnish.
> 
> It's our blessing that he still decided to start rising Finnish kids into the sport. I doubt there would be any Mika or Kimi or Valtteri otherwise.



But Keke wanted Nico to drive with Finnish license instead of German (and he did in smaller Formulas and Kart)


----------



## Vault (Sep 22, 2015)

Amanda said:


> Btw the guy who wandered on the track might face six months in jail and have to pay 1600 euros. I thought he would have to pay more and not sit at all.
> 
> I hope he at least remembers the experience of walking on F1 track during race or it was all for nothing.



What a time to decide to be a dumbass 

If it was left up to me i would have done that in Austria or something, their jails seems to be prestine, not many jails beat them iirc  much better than Singapore I bet


----------



## Kolby (Sep 22, 2015)

Zaru said:


> I'm thinking of attending a race next year, question is which one.
> I've been to the Austrian track but not during a F1 race weekend. The organizers put up a massive surrounding program all weekend.
> It wouldn't be far to the ones in Germany, Hungary and Italy either.



I heard the prices in europe are very costly. Try taking a look in Malaysia(tho if u live in Europe its 13 hours away).

Also, if you do live in Europe, you should go to hill-climb events or classic F1 events or even Good Wood Festival Of Speed in Britain. I think that's better than F1 to be honest, more money for more epic sounds and cars!


----------



## Zaru (Sep 22, 2015)

Odds are I'll never hear a nice V10 F1 engine  Unless they become part of some vintage racing event in the future.

Strange how I've sat in such a car  but never heard one.


----------



## Amanda (Sep 22, 2015)

VoDe said:


> But Keke wanted Nico to drive with Finnish license instead of German (and he did in smaller Formulas and Kart)




I believe his beef was mostly with the media and reporters. He did do great work for Finnish motorsport and the children  in it. So it's safe to say it's complicated. 

Plus you know, some bilingual families just choose to not to teach one parent's language to the child. In the past they thought it's disbenefical for them to learn multiple languages at the same time.


----------



## Kolby (Sep 22, 2015)

Zaru said:


> Odds are I'll never hear a nice V10 F1 engine  Unless they become part of some vintage racing event in the future.
> 
> Strange how I've sat in such a car  but never heard one.



Try checking this guy out 

If you noticed, he takes most of his footages from Monza and it's not uncommon to see these awesome V10 engines running again. You just gotta know when and where I guess, Ferrari has this thing called Corse Clienti/F1 Clienti event where basically they take their old F1 cars and take em out on a spin. Like this Firmino

and if you're wondering whether such historic racing events still exist, yes they do 

But seriously, just go to Good Wood Festival of Speed if you have the time and money


----------



## Zaru (Sep 25, 2015)

Weekend seems to be a rainfest. Hopefully with no deadly accidents this time.


----------



## Amanda (Sep 25, 2015)

Don't mention the devil. 

I welcome rain, but of course, hopefully everything goes well.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 25, 2015)

Seems like everyone not red bull or Mercedes can't compete in the rain in the practice are anything to go by.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 26, 2015)

Kvyat gladly didn't get hurt much, but that still sucks


----------



## Amanda (Sep 26, 2015)

Zaru said:


> Kvyat gladly didn't get hurt much, but that still sucks




Geez, we don't need stuff like this now, here.

Anyway,  good luck to Rosberg and Bottas.


----------



## Vault (Sep 26, 2015)

These cars are something else man. Even after that Daniel still walked out unharmed


----------



## Zaru (Sep 26, 2015)

Normally those forces would shake around your head like crazy, but the HANS thankfully does its job.
Still, head injuries seem to be the main cause of the rare casualties now.


----------



## Amanda (Sep 26, 2015)

Which is why the closed cock-pit will come. The proposed closed designs all look ugly as sin, though.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 27, 2015)

Nice start by Hamilton, 3 punctures little further back.


----------



## Vault (Sep 27, 2015)

Rosberg  

Vettel just had to lock up on that second pit to lose his position


----------



## Amanda (Sep 27, 2015)

Is there any way for Rosberg to save his career? He will never become better than Lewis, and even changing teams would be just him giving up.


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 27, 2015)

just be a second driver at merc, looks like a peachy seat


----------



## Amanda (Sep 27, 2015)

He's the eternal second best. Bitter failure is written on his forehead. Hard to be happy with that, considering how overly competitive these guys are.


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 27, 2015)

he's the most consistent driver in the field when on form, though i reckon max has a higher ceiling than him in terms of consistency 
he needs to find another gear for next season or i reckon that merc seat could be up for grabs in 2017


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 27, 2015)

aiyanah said:


> he's the most consistent driver in the field when on form, though i reckon max has a higher ceiling than him in terms of consistency
> he needs to find another gear for next season or i reckon that merc seat could be up for grabs in 2017



Although I guess this all depends on how the teams are in 2017.  If the merc goes down while Ferrari/Red Bull push forward I can see Lewis jumping ship once more.  I don't think Nico has that ruthlessness.


----------



## Amanda (Sep 27, 2015)

Is there a reason to assume for Mercedes to slow down, though? All the while the competitors improve, so do they. There's quite a lead to catch, they'd need to screw up badly to lose it decisively.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 27, 2015)

Being #2 driver can be a mindset as much as a team order. A lot of drivers who could have been champions were broken by their superiors.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 27, 2015)

Amanda said:


> Is there a reason to assume for Mercedes to slow down, though? All the while the competitors improve, so do they. There's quite a lead to catch, they'd need to screw up badly to lose it decisively.



Any team can suddenly find themselves falling from grace.  I'm not saying it is likely but look at Red Bull 2013 and then Red Bull 2014 and then 2015.  Granted 2014 was more Mercs stepping up but also you could tell the 2013 car overall was greater to the rest of the field in the second half than the 2014 car (outside of mercs).  Now this year the Renault Engine would be considered the biggest joke out there if it were not for the Honda engine being as Alonso said "A GP2 Engine." at best.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 28, 2015)

So it's confirmed, Renault will buy Lotus.
Which is funny because Lotus was made from the remnants of the last Renault team.


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 28, 2015)

Amanda said:


> Is there a reason to assume for Mercedes to slow down, though? All the while the competitors improve, so do they. There's quite a lead to catch, they'd need to screw up badly to lose it decisively.



diminishing returns
or at least thats the hope, dont see merc gaining much and the others gaining substantially, at least comparatively


----------



## Amanda (Sep 28, 2015)

Zaru said:


> So it's confirmed, Renault will buy Lotus.
> Which is funny because Lotus was made from the remnants of the last Renault team.




Renault should just make its mind - to formula or to not to formula. Anyway, nice to see them back. 

Unfortunately this means we will have to kiss Maldonado goodbye.


----------



## Vault (Sep 28, 2015)

And about damn time too, guy just isnt good enough.


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 28, 2015)

maldo still has his drive 
the money he brings from pdvsa is so much it makes no sense to drop him


----------



## Amanda (Sep 28, 2015)

Vault said:


> And about damn time too, guy just isnt good enough.




Think of the entertainment value.

Think of the lost heartbeats when you realize your fave is near him.



aiyanah said:


> maldo still has his drive
> the money he brings from pdvsa is so much it makes no sense to drop him




I wonder. What amount of money can compensate all those lost points and endless reparations of the car.



Pffft... If the Honda-Macca marriage keeps falling and Renault manages to put up a decent show, will they be Alonso's next stop in his endless game of musical chairs?


----------



## Vault (Sep 28, 2015)

Every time im always scared of a yellow flag whenever that guy is racing  He honestly terrifies me. At least when Kobayashi did it he didnt take out anyone with him


----------



## Amanda (Sep 28, 2015)

But according to the man himself, he isn't accident prone, the media just gives him a bad name.


----------



## Vault (Sep 28, 2015)

Is he actually being serious hahah :rofl So how does he explain all those crashes


----------



## Zaru (Sep 28, 2015)

Reading up on Maldonado's history made me re-realize how fucking craptastic Williams has been for a long time now. I'm glad they bounced back a bit, but I'm somewhat surprised that they even stayed in the sport (financially or otherwise)


----------



## Amanda (Sep 28, 2015)

Vault said:


> Is he actually being serious hahah :rofl So how does he explain all those crashes




It's because he has the balls to drive aggressively, like it should be done. 




Zaru said:


> Reading up on Maldonado's history made me re-realize how fucking craptastic Williams has been for a long time now. I'm glad they bounced back a bit, but I'm somewhat surprised that they even stayed in the sport (financially or otherwise)




They've all been down there. Ferrari, McLaren, Williams, all the old ones. Thankfully they have the dedication to hang on and survive the bad times, even if they stretch out to be long. Not all are the same...


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 28, 2015)

williams' main business is f1, they wont be leaving any time soon if ever
mclaren do the same thing as them and have started to sell their technology to fund the racing, although mclaren can actually put out a car to sell instead of just bits of tech like williams
pretty sure sauber will stay in f1 for a long ass time too and become one of those


----------



## Amanda (Sep 29, 2015)

So Grosjean goes to Haas. I heard he has Ferrari ambitions, but imo he rates himself too high. Verstappen and Bottas will both go there before him.

With Maldo potentially getting the boot, this leaves Renault with two seats to offer.

()




More importantly, EU will start legal investigation of the unfair money and power distribution in F1 that favors the big teams. Let's see what happens... 

()


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 30, 2015)

Well let's hope Haas will not be a joke team like Marussia are. Funny enough this "American" team will be based in the UK with UK engineers. Seriously outside of Torro Rosso, Ferrari and Sauber are any not based within a 50 square mile area of each other?

I wonder though if Renault will keep the lotus name or go back to Renault and use the old colours though.

What the 



> "Ferrari receive a bonus just for being in the championship, on the basis of the value their presence is perceived to give the sport."



Now that is just some grade A bullshit there by Bernie/FIA


----------



## Amanda (Sep 30, 2015)

Isn't it? And they ban helmet design changes when stuff like that happens. No wonder the sport is dying. 

In other news, Max Verstappen celebrates his 18th birthday today. Congrats Max and welcome to the wonderful world of having a driver's licence! You can now drive yourself to and from the track.


----------



## Vault (Sep 30, 2015)

Max has a scary ceiling that guy, i look forward to how he continues to develop.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 30, 2015)

Max was beating his teammate, who wasn't exactly a complete pushover (Sainz won Formula Renault), at 17 years old. Give him two more years of experience and he can be the youngest race winner ever by a large margin - given that he lands in the right car. Unless some huge luck like Vettel's rainy Monza win happens.


----------



## Vault (Sep 30, 2015)

Yeah i want to see him in a competitive car, I love his aggression and he is a proper racer. He also tends to be incredibly brave overtaking were others wouldn't even think of


----------



## Zaru (Sep 30, 2015)

That's something he'll lose with experience though. I remember quite a few drivers that were hailed for their aggressiveness on the track but mellowed out because it cost them points.


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 30, 2015)

he executes too well to lose that aggression imo
spots gaps better than seasoned drivers, decisively puts his car into those gaps 
he's also never driving on the edge, he's like button with his smoothness just with the bonus of actually being able to race


----------



## Vault (Sep 30, 2015)

Yeah there is always chatter that its due to a lack of experience. Please no we need more people who are committed to the race. That is why F1 of old was always so exciting so many memorable races because everyone had that hunger and not too conservative in nature.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 30, 2015)

I wonder how Verstappen's dad feels about his underage son already being a better F1 driver than him.
Jos Verstappen's best results were two third places - in a car that gave Schumacher the championship.


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 30, 2015)

jos taught him all he knows...which surely included what not to do
jos, very fast driver, can never do it efficiently though
i remember him in a mclaren at bahrain, most exciting drive through the field i've ever seen, although he did go off the road once every 5 laps


----------



## Vault (Sep 30, 2015)

Yeah life is funny like that you could be the greatest sportsman but when it comes to coaching you cant translate that success well. Now you have Jos, very mediocre but then raising and teaching a complete beast


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 30, 2015)

talented individuals will either not have to learn much while on the job or anything they do learn will be intuitive and not have plenty of conscious thought behind it
so yeah, that cant really be translated all too well
someone lacking in talent who had to actively learn things can teach those things a lot easier

fucking jos though, he was so exciting when he subbed in for montoya at mclaren i wanted him to stay in for the whole season, pretty sure he would have won a race, stupid one shot qualifying system at the time put him in the middle of the pack cause he had to do his run first


----------



## Zaru (Sep 30, 2015)

Subbed in for Montoya? When was that? He was replaced by Wurz and Pedro De la Rosa in his McLaren years, can't find anything about Verstappen


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 30, 2015)

wait, was it de la rosa?
so sure verstappen was third driver for them at some point and got a race in


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 30, 2015)

05 bahrain gp, de la rosa has the fastest lap in a maca, ty wikipedia
but then where did verstappen come in, was it suzuka on a different year? :/
i'm prolly just tripping


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 30, 2015)

Zaru said:


> I wonder how Verstappen's dad feels about his underage son already being a better F1 driver than him.
> Jos Verstappen's best results were two third places - in a car that gave Schumacher the championship.



A car full of illegal additions to add that most F1 annalysis basically point out that Schumacher's F1 title in 1994 is perhaps most tainted in F1 history.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 30, 2015)

That must have been quite the year. Schumacher got disqualified twice and excluded from two races, but STILL won the championship. If that had been his only one, he'd be remembered as the german cheat champion. Those Ferrari years (not just the ones he won) cemented him as someone great though.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 30, 2015)

Zaru said:


> That must have been quite the year. Schumacher got disqualified twice and excluded from two races, but STILL won the championship. If that had been his only one, he'd be remembered as the german cheat champion. Those Ferrari years (not just the ones he won) cemented him as someone great though.



His car only won as many races because of the illegal additions.  Ford Engine just simply could not compete with the Renault which is why Benetton switched during the 94/95 winter.

The traction control they used was quite clearly adding 0.5-1s per lap.  Not going to argue against any of his other titles but his 1994 title is tainted as hell and that is without him ploughing Hill off the track when he knew his car was fucked.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 30, 2015)

Now I have to laugh at the parallel between Schumacher and Alonso.
Two championship titles in a Briatore-led team, then (disregarding Alonso's intermission) some years as a "close but not quite" Ferrari driver that loses out to Renault- and Mercedes-powered cars. Except Alonso never got those further championship titles in the end


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 30, 2015)

Well Schumacher was smart and brought Brawn and co over to Ferrari with him.  Everyone knows Brawn is a mastermind and even today's Mercedes has some of his touches on them even if he has been out of the team for nearly 2 years now.


----------



## Amanda (Sep 30, 2015)

Vault said:


> Yeah there is always chatter that its due to a lack of experience. Please no we need more people who are committed to the race. That is why F1 of old was always so exciting so many memorable races because everyone had that hunger and not too conservative in nature.




It doesn't help that the general spirit of F1 is these days so concentrated on saving and calculating. Save your tires, save your fuel, save your engines. It guides the mindset. Plus disobeying teamorders is bad sportmanship, you have to be a nice guy and smile for the camera... The spirit of the time, it doesn't breed that natural aggression and certain selfishness you need to have, it doesn't value it.


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 2, 2015)

Could you just imagine Senna and Prost during this era.  No one would want to touch them because the bad PR they would give for being aggressive drivers who took no prisoners.


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 2, 2015)

not really, if you have the speed then the team will put up with most things
its that or they spend 5mil looking for 0.2 seconds, a driver is always cheaper than development costs

in the news, mercedes are going to supply engines to manor marrusia next season


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 3, 2015)

So Marussia will now only be 5 laps behind and not 10?


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 3, 2015)

i think they've done really well to qualify for the grand prix they've been able to attend, considering the team was in administration in the off-season and they weren't able to develop a car at all, only bolt on new crash structures to be in line with the rules this season and running last years ferrari engine
expecting them to be cemented into the midfield and finding points finishes regularly once next season starts
they also have a technical partnership with williams for their chassis


----------



## Zaru (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## aiyanah (Oct 9, 2015)

lets discuss whats wrong with the current formula
cause the whole redbull situation with their engines for next year has just brought it to light for me

no independent engine makers can fund an engine project for this current formula
there cant be a cosworth, supertech, judd or whatever other engine maker that isn't tied to a manufacturer
this has literally never been the case before, williams fell out with bmw and they grabbed cosworth engines for the following seasons
what does this mean for f1?
it means that the engine suppliers now hold more power than they ever have before, teams that need engines to simply remain in f1 cause its their main form of business cant ever compete again with the manufacturers cause they will always be handed a b-spec engine or an unopotimised one
i get it now why mclaren decided to go with honda instead of sitting with a class leading b-spec engine from mercedes
worse yet ferrari and mercedes can refuse to give red bull engines, even b-spec, as red bull have always made their biggest gains in other areas not directly related to the engine, and their competitors are the engine suppliers for literally the entire grid
lol
this sport is fucked very soon, especially if red bull have to leave, they dont need f1 to sustain a business model for themselves
there is no competition now unless you have a works outfit, renault are set to get a works team, honda have mclaren as a works team
and frankly no other manufacturers want to enter the sport due to the costs of a pu project being so high, development being heavily restricted and the learning curve evidently being insanely steep

good luck f1, i see why cvc want to sell the sport asap and cash in


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 9, 2015)

Honestly the more the F1 bosses try to keep pushing these laws and non European races at the expense of the newer disliked tracks the more I can see F1 having an mid 90s indy type split.

Certain teams are going to look at the heavy schedule especially if 2016 supposed to have 21 races which is basically average 1 every 2 weeks meaning a heavy schedule of back to back racing. See the costs just rise and rise and think about making their own rival championship as a means of cutting costs and having a lighter schedule by using some of the more traditional tracks in Europe and less tracks outside keeping to Japan, Aus, Brazil, Canada.  With China and US as the less traditional ones with going back down to 16 - 18 races.


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 9, 2015)

the calendar is fucked cause organisers dont want back to back races in the america's or asia's
meanwhile europe has enough of a following that it doesn't matter how many back to back races take place in that region
the arabs bring in much needed money for cvc and the prize fund so that will be staying, more races could mean more teams in the future but red bull leaving the sport would be crippling


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 9, 2015)

Supposedly according to Bernie something has been sorted out.  Though it seems no one at Red Bull is even aware of it.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 10, 2015)

On a lighter note, I wonder if Pirelli got the tyres right this year. Last year, the track in Russia barely degraded the tyres and made tyre strategy useless (for better or worse).


----------



## Zaru (Oct 10, 2015)

I say lighter note because this just happened to Sainz in fp3


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 10, 2015)

director where's a replay


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 10, 2015)

spectacular crash frankly, especially in real time


----------



## Zaru (Oct 10, 2015)

Let's hope Sainz doesn't have to skip the rest of the season due to injuries.  Glad to hear he can talk.

Considering the repairs, I don't know if the quali will happen as scheduled. They cancelled a gp3 race I think?


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 10, 2015)

he'll be back in next race at the latest
incident is spectacular but i dont expect any injuries, just some soreness from deceleration
the barriers deformed really well too even if the car went under, all working as intended, more frustrated the director held onto the replay for so long waiting for confirmation


----------



## Zaru (Oct 10, 2015)

The metal railing behind the barriers was bent too though, the car is a complete wreck

And drivers are having problems getting shit on temperature. Massa p15 in q2, ouch


----------



## Vault (Oct 10, 2015)

Hamilton done what happened to his car


----------



## Zaru (Oct 10, 2015)

He made a big mistake on his last attempt
Gonna be frustrated


----------



## Vault (Oct 10, 2015)

The way Hamilton is ogling that Ferrari


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 10, 2015)

Zaru said:


> The metal railing behind the barriers was bent too though, the car is a complete wreck
> 
> And drivers are having problems getting shit on temperature. Massa p15 in q2, ouch



there's been worse incidents in faster formula that drivers have come back from in the following race
with less deformable barriers too
deformation is good, so is the barriers exploding inwards and outwards like they did
the only cause for concern was the car going under the barriers but that requires a whole redesign of the whole tech-pro system


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 10, 2015)

carlos likely to race today
or at least he wants to
wonder what the doctors say on morning check-up


----------



## Vault (Oct 11, 2015)

Hulkenberg


----------



## Vault (Oct 11, 2015)

Nico has a problem. First time I'm legit disappointed and feel for this guy


----------



## Vault (Oct 11, 2015)

Yeah he's out


----------



## Vault (Oct 11, 2015)

Grosjean with that big crash. Car completely totalled  thank good he is ok


----------



## Amanda (Oct 11, 2015)

Vault said:


> Grosjean with that big crash. Car completely totalled  thank good he is ok




That sounds nostalgic.


----------



## Vault (Oct 11, 2015)

Sainz went back into the same barrier  good thing it wasn't a complete crash


----------



## Vault (Oct 11, 2015)

That battle for 3rd


----------



## Vault (Oct 11, 2015)

Holy fuck  what a crazy end


----------



## Zaru (Oct 11, 2015)

Perez must be smiling like an idiot


----------



## Vault (Oct 11, 2015)

Those crazy Fins


----------



## Zaru (Oct 11, 2015)

Bottas gotta be furious though


----------



## Vault (Oct 11, 2015)

Yeah that was all Kimis fault


----------



## Vault (Oct 11, 2015)

This ended up being way more eventful than this race had any right to


----------



## Zaru (Oct 11, 2015)

Kimi under investigation. Stay tuned


----------



## Vault (Oct 11, 2015)

Putin intimidating the fuck out of the drivers


----------



## Zaru (Oct 11, 2015)

Those hats 

And for posterity


----------



## Vault (Oct 11, 2015)

Vettel was kinda hurt he didn't get one


----------



## Zaru (Oct 11, 2015)

It's more like he didn't want to wear it


----------



## Vault (Oct 11, 2015)

Guess Cowboy hats next


----------



## Zaru (Oct 11, 2015)

"Out of the ashes of Jordan" says Eddie Jordan
He's probably a little extra happy


----------



## Zaru (Oct 11, 2015)

Vault said:


> Guess Cowboy hats next



And then sombreros, since we're finally returning to Mexico


----------



## Vault (Oct 11, 2015)

Then Keffiyehs to end the GP season


----------



## Vault (Oct 11, 2015)

Damn, Bottas' interview. He is pissed


----------



## Zaru (Oct 11, 2015)

30 secs for Kimi and thus 8th


----------



## Vault (Oct 11, 2015)

Anti climatic way to win the constructors :/


----------



## Zaru (Oct 11, 2015)

It's less about winning it than about making it mathematically impossible to not win it even if they pack up and go home for the rest of the season


----------



## Vault (Oct 11, 2015)

Well I know but it would have been better on the circuit rather than due to a penalty no? 

So how can Hamilton win the championship in Austin? Haven't looked at the points, I know Rosberg got leapfrogged by Vettel.


----------



## Reznor (Oct 11, 2015)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

